# The "why the hell does this turn me on?!" thread



## strawberryLola

I don't know why. I get REALLY turned on by sexy submissive looking guys. I just do. I love it when they are just standing around all shy and nerdy like that. Especially at Fry's electronics. OMG.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

strawberryLola said:


> I don't know why. I get REALLY turned on by sexy submissive looking guys. I just do. I love it when they are just standing around all shy and nerdy like that. Especially at Fry's electronics. OMG.


me too ^v^


----------



## Eerie

I'm really into role playing....some usually taboo things. That's as into detail as I'll get.

But...I know what it is about it that turns me on, it's not like my turn ons are a mystery.


----------



## Fizz

Eerie said:


> I'm really into role playing....some usually taboo things. That's as into detail as I'll get.
> 
> But...I know what it is about it that turns me on,* it's not like my turn ons are a mystery.*


My Little Pony role playing. I _knew_ it.


----------



## Eerie

Fizz said:


> My Little Pony role playing. I _knew_ it.


If my boyfriend had his way.........probably


----------



## Kr3m1in

I like blood, metal, canines and the way sheets look clenched in a fist.

Pretty tame, I know, @android654. And I don't care _where_ you start, just start.

*vanishes in a puff of blood red smoke*


----------



## Cheveyo

Otokonoko.


----------



## android654

Kr3m1in said:


> I like blood, metal, canines and the way sheets look clenched in a fist.
> 
> Pretty tame, I know, @android654. And I don't care _where_ you start, just start.
> 
> *vanishes in a puff of blood red smoke*



Callin' me out, huh?

Blood? Yes, god yes.

Metal? As long as you're talking about knives, chains, cuffs, collars, shackles, and posts, then yes. The music? I can take it or leave it.

A degree of "violent behavior," punching, slapping, biting, carving, shoving, throwing slamming... I think you get the point.

I'll share some more once the discussion becomes more interesting.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@android654 well, if you don't turn up the heat, who will?;P

I didn't mean the music. Mainly weapons.

As far as punching goes, not with you on that one. 

But I um..await more confessions, aha.


----------



## android654

Kr3m1in said:


> I didn't mean the music. Mainly weapons.


I usually refer to them as toys, but I think that might change. Weapons or tools sound much more appropriate.



Kr3m1in said:


> As far as punching goes, not with you on that one.


The more _fun_ stuff is usually reserved to be done to me. I've taken one to the face and chest in the middle of sex... It leaves you breathless, literally if you're punched in the chest.



Kr3m1in said:


> But I um..await more confessions, aha.


I can't air out all my dirty laundry. I'll lose all my mystery that way.


----------



## b0oradl3y

Nicely-shaped calf muscles. Veiny arms/hands.

So weird.


----------



## Noble4

Why the hell does this turn me on:


----------



## cheezey

The last girl I was seeing was doing a Maths degree, and a few times she tried explaining some of her work to me... I've never wanted to jump anyone more in my entire life than when she was doing that. So weird!


----------



## Emerson

The suffering of others, seriously if someones suffering I'm a happy camper...


----------



## skycloud86

I think a lot of things mentioned in this thread probably have some reasonable explanation, even if the thing itself seems to be something that isn't generally thought of as something that causes sexual arousal. For example, if you like people with nicely shaped muscles, you probably find sporty/athletic people attractive. If handcuffs create sexual arousal, you are probably aroused by the idea of dominance, or submission.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@android654 in bed, everything is a weapon, if used right;P

I actually sort of despise the whole idea of buying 'toys' for those purposes. I prefer to come up with things on my own.
I have enough creativity to not have to pay for those things.

I've been punched in the chest before.If you're really into that, take one in the solar plexus. *That* will leave you breathless for quite a time.

And if you got enough mystery in you, you can never uncover it all;P


----------



## Kr3m1in

skycloud86 said:


> I think a lot of things mentioned in this thread probably have some reasonable explanation, even if the thing itself seems to be something that isn't generally thought of as something that causes sexual arousal. For example, if you like people with nicely shaped muscles, you probably find sporty/athletic people attractive. If handcuffs create sexual arousal, you are probably aroused by the idea of dominance, or submission.


Those are obvious. But some fetishes go a lot deeper than that. An outsider can't begin to even guess.


----------



## skycloud86

Kr3m1in said:


> Those are obvious. But some fetishes go a lot deeper than that. An outsider can't begin to even guess.


I agree. I bet some people would love to know the root cause of their fetish, whilst others would probably hate to find out.


----------



## Kr3m1in

skycloud86 said:


> I agree. I bet some people would love to know the root cause of their fetish, whilst others would probably hate to find out.


Exactly...I imagine thath subconsciously, everyone knows to some degree.

To keep it on topic, my best friend is turned on by suspenders. I find that..unconventional


----------



## Trey

When I'm on the receiving end of facesitting. I feel shame..


----------



## Kr3m1in

Trey said:


> When I'm on the receiving end of facesitting. *I feel shame*..


Really?
Cause I feel GLORY.
roud:


----------



## Nomenclature

Swimmer bodies. Really nice arms, shoulders, and pectorals. Almost angular ass. Relatively short legs. And that's typical, until I get to the part where I imagine a Michael Phelps-y body, but about a foot shorter than him in height ohhh my god. :S

"Who would be attracted to him? That guy's like... this BOX child. It looks like God squished his body DOWN and added a gorilla's arm structure." Oddly enough, I would. But I'm short, too, and our hips are like perfectly lined up.



NeonBomb said:


> Wrists, ohmygod, _WRISTS_.
> 
> There is nothing sexier than a good wrist. I like when you can see the bones clearly.
> Sometimes I like it when a man decorates his wrist with a big fat watch.
> I like when you can see that little ball-shaped bone at the side pop out.
> I like when it moves in general.
> _Vein contrast:_ I like green tones against yellow as opposed to blue tones against pink.


This. THIS. OMG.










Veins on the palm thumb area and the bone popping out there. Smooth, pale skin on the back of the hands and bony but straight fingers. Like what I imagine female alien hands would look like. I'd rather be rubbed by female alien hands than male alien hands. Like the hand on the War of the Worlds poster msrtlkjvmioffgnaserg ...


----------



## Eerie

LOL lava lamps. I want one.


----------



## android654

Trey said:


> When I'm on the receiving end of facesitting. I feel shame..


Are you serious, its the best seat in the house!



Kr3m1in said:


> Exactly...I imagine thath subconsciously, everyone knows to some degree.
> 
> To keep it on topic, my best friend is turned on by suspenders. I find that..unconventional


Maybe your friend's got a thing for Larry King? And digging too much into your festishes might bring up something you don't want to know. Considering I went catholic school as a kid, perhaps there's something I don't want to remember.

Whenever I go past one of those sex shops in the middle of the morning and see the parking lot full, I wonder, "who the hell is buying dildos at 10 in the morning?" Besides, you're right, so much more kinkier to use the remote to change channels on someone instead of the t.v. :laughing:


----------



## Fizz

Kr3m1in said:


> Exactly...I imagine thath subconsciously, everyone knows to some degree.
> 
> To keep it on topic, my best friend is turned on by suspenders. I find that..unconventional


I like suspenders, not for me to wear as they don't lay flat on the chest.

I don't really have a reason for it though :mellow:


----------



## Kr3m1in

@android654 larry king didn't coin suspenders. Plus, he is old and crinkly.

She just has a thing for old-timey shit like fanny packs and suspenders and roller skates. It's quite cool if you ask moi.

Yeah, I've never bought a sex toy in my life. Paying for a rubber/glass/wood penis? Come on now.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Fizz I may like how you can pull them back and let go and leave gnarly marks.
But i can't say they're a turn-on.

Yeah...tits.whatodo.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

-I like the sounds of high heels or pumps make when you hear them going down a hallway.
-I like seeing girls that are sweating when they are working out at the gym.
-The sexy librarian, with the right kind of glasses.
-Goth girls
-Things with the potential for pain.

I think anything that suggests dominance is arousing for me, although their are times when I would like to be the dominant one. A bit of both. Think it's a good thread, but it is not living up to it's potential.


----------



## progBOT

NeonBomb said:


> Wrists, ohmygod, _WRISTS_.
> There is nothing sexier than a good wrist. I like when you can see the bones clearly.
> Sometimes I like it when a man decorates his wrist with a big fat watch.
> I like when you can see that little ball-shaped bone at the side pop out.
> I like when it moves in general.
> _Vein contrast:_ I like green tones against yellow as opposed to blue tones against pink.


I think I have ugly hands/ wrists but what do you think? lol


----------



## eunoia

NeonBomb said:


> Wrists, ohmygod, _WRISTS_.
> 
> There is nothing sexier than a good wrist. I like when you can see the bones clearly.
> 
> Sometimes I like it when a man decorates his wrist with a big fat watch.
> 
> I like when you can see that little ball-shaped bone at the side pop out.
> 
> I like when it moves in general.
> 
> _Vein contrast:_ I like green tones against yellow as opposed to blue tones against pink.


Oh my goodness, and I thought I was the only one!


----------



## 3053

progBOT said:


> I think I have ugly hands/ wrists but what do you think? lol


Your veins, your bones :tongue:


----------



## android654

Kr3m1in said:


> @android654 larry king didn't coin suspenders. Plus, he is old and crinkly.
> 
> She just has a thing for old-timey shit like fanny packs and suspenders and roller skates. It's quite cool if you ask moi.
> 
> Yeah, I've never bought a sex toy in my life. Paying for a rubber/glass/wood penis? Come on now.


I had no idea they made wooden dildos. That could get painful, but not in the good way.


----------



## Kr3m1in

android654 said:


> I had no idea they made wooden dildos. That could get painful, but not in the good way.


They do indeed. I think they're supposed to be pain-proof in that way.
Even wooden strapless strap-ons.


----------



## android654

I seem to be a fan of utilitarian things. Cold steel, black and greys with a plethora of leather straps works wonders, a cross between corsets and straitjackets comes to mind. These are mostly for the eyes and imagination, but nothing fits like a well cut military dress uniform on the right body. 



Kr3m1in said:


> They do indeed. I think they're supposed to be pain-proof in that way.
> Even wooden strapless strap-ons.


Hmmm... that actually is not what I thought of at all. Looks like it belongs in a museum or an antique shop.


----------



## Kr3m1in

I don't care much for uniforms and such.
But I can understand the appeal..

Yeah, they look very carefully crafted
But they are ultra pricey because obviosly polished a couple million times.
I wouldn't use them, but they do exist.


----------



## progBOT

lol, imagine getting a splinter down there for you girls 
or back there for guys if you're into that


----------



## Hosker

Tights ... >_>


----------



## thepgo

Black thighhighs or leggings(not latex though), or striped high socks. Dunno why, but awwww, I'd jump on any girl with those


----------



## Disfigurine

I have a fetish for myself :blushed:


I'm not joking.
:/ :/ :/


----------



## Kr3m1in

Belua said:


> I have a fetish for myself :blushed:
> 
> 
> I'm not joking.
> :/ :/ :/


You and me both, baby


----------



## Stillwater

Sweat, smelly, stubbly armpits of the female gender. I traced it back to a preteen incident, but it doesn't matter it's permanently lodged and hardwired, and I accept it.


----------



## Shemp

The licking and/or biting of my ears. I've been told it's an erogenous zone but I still don't get it.


----------



## pneuma

Okay, this is me being fairly modest. Hehe.


----------



## Kr3m1in

pneuma said:


> Okay, this is me being fairly modest. Hehe.


I somehow knew you'd come up with something decent


----------



## android654

pneuma said:


> Okay, this is me being fairly modest. Hehe.


I needed new cellphone wallpaper.


----------



## Space Cat

Dark long hair, certain music like lucky by deftones, upper body ahem, androgyny, coloured hair, taking a bath :blushed:, water, minty soaps, furry things (not furries), stubble, fats (chubby people i mean), cool air blowing over me...
There is more but i can't think nao..


----------



## Kr3m1in

CeresZal said:


> Dark long hair, certain music like lucky by deftones, upper body ahem, androgyny, coloured hair, taking a bath :blushed:, water, minty soaps, furry things (not furries), stubble, fats (chubby people i mean), cool air blowing over me...
> There is more but *i can't think nao..*


Already?:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Space Cat

@Kr3m1in
I'll make a list of random things that make me cream in my pants when i can :blushed:


----------



## Kr3m1in

CeresZal said:


> @Kr3m1in
> I'll make a list of random things that make me cream in my pants when i can :blushed:


I just can't wait.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

I'm 19 and like guys around 16-18 and for some reason it really turns me on to see a younger guy in a cabin boy or stable hand outfit (I'm such a top lol)


----------



## redmanXNTP

Women with shoulder length hair wearing baseball caps with pony tails out the back. They need to be attractive otherwise of course, but I just love that look. 

Why? I have no idea. 

Also, I find women wearing "Miss [region]" ribbons across them attractive quite often. Again, no idea.


----------



## zelder

huh...some weird stuff here. i guess I'm old fashioned with my fantasies invloving someone other than my woman.


----------



## pretty.Odd

CeresZal said:


> Dark long hair, certain music like lucky by deftones, upper body ahem, androgyny, coloured hair, taking a bath :blushed:, water, minty soaps, furry things (not furries), stubble, fats (chubby people i mean), cool air blowing over me...
> There is more but i can't think nao..


So if I played an Animal Collective song would you get an eargasm?


----------



## pretty.Odd

Obsidean said:


> Ass to ass!


I prefer head to head.....


----------



## zelder

pretty.Odd said:


> I prefer head to head.....


hmmm.....which type of head are you talking about? I recently learned that a lot of women like gay porn.


----------



## pretty.Odd

zelder said:


> hmmm.....which type of head are you talking about? I recently learned that a lot of women like gay porn.


Originally that post was supposed to be a joke in reference of a movie where this guy is shouting 'head to head' and 'ass to ass'. I actually do like gay porn, especially circlejerks; straight porn tends to bore me to death.


----------



## zelder

pretty.Odd said:


> Originally that post was supposed to be a joke in reference of a movie where this guy is shouting 'head to head' and 'ass to ass'. I actually do like gay porn, especially circlejerks; straight porn tends to bore me to death.


Movie quotes usually fly right over my head.


----------



## Eerie

zelder said:


> huh...some weird stuff here. i guess I'm old fashioned with my fantasies invloving someone other than my woman.



what the.......?


----------



## android654

redmanINTP said:


> Women with shoulder length hair wearing baseball caps with pony tails out the back. They need to be attractive otherwise of course, but I just love that look.
> 
> Why? I have no idea.
> 
> Also, I find women wearing "Miss [region]" ribbons across them attractive quite often. Again, no idea.


...Classy and original...


























Piercings, body art and suspension...

I actually think I know where this one comes from. My mother had a punkish friend she went to college with who would come to the house on ocassion. She had a cemetery style cross across her entire back, and small hoops all around the cuvre of her ears and a nose ring. Biggest crush a five year old could have.


----------



## Space Cat

pretty.Odd said:


> So if I played an Animal Collective song would you get an eargasm?


 Hell fucking yes >.<'
(lotsa epic songs give me eargasms as well)

In reply and dedication of @Kr3m1in and @android654..
Here goes my part 2 on random things that turn me on.. :mellow:

Upper back, not wearing underwear, clothes flapping on skin, sun shining on skin where you can see the hair becomes lighter :crazy:, fingernails, hair, chocolates, drinking snapple, blindfolds, being gagged :x, bag over head >.> (don't ask me where i'm going with this >.<), immobility :blushed:...
Oh crap brain fog.. >.<'
Um, this is the best i can come up with...


----------



## NekoNinja

omg what an embarrassing thread. :blushed:

 Well since you guys have posted yours I'll feel bad if I don't post.... 

androgyny (I'll admit it too, its still weird); lesbians (not porn, but just the thought of talking to one for some reason. Although I have always been quite girly...); feet (eh... they have to be cute feet, I'm not really proud of this one, its weird too. Ive always found my own feet to be quite nice looking actually.); dying on video games (lol this one is funny. It seems to happen when Im really getting into a game. It also especially happens when I somehow end up flying and then dying. I discovered this one with GTA. :wink

Thats all I can think of... and don't judge me!


----------



## Selene

These lists are all so great.


----------



## Ormazd

Shape-shifting dragons. :mellow:


----------



## android654

NekoNinja said:


> omg what an embarrassing thread. :blushed:
> 
> Well since you guys have posted yours I'll feel bad if I don't post....
> 
> androgyny (I'll admit it too, its still weird); lesbians (not porn, but just the thought of talking to one for some reason. Although I have always been quite girly...); feet (eh... they have to be cute feet, I'm not really proud of this one, its weird too. Ive always found my own feet to be quite nice looking actually.); dying on video games (lol this one is funny. It seems to happen when Im really getting into a game. It also especially happens when I somehow end up flying and then dying. I discovered this one with GTA. :wink
> 
> Thats all I can think of... and don't judge me!


You filthy little kitty...


----------



## SullenAesir

NekoNinja said:


> androgyny (I'll admit it too, its still weird);


Androgynous guys are hawt, yo:


----------



## redmanXNTP

SullenAesir said:


> Androgynous guys are hawt, yo:


Not my cup of tea, but there's a lot of that in Thailand. Honestly, I can't tell the cross-dressing males from the females in the photos I've seen. Do they even _have _Adams apples in Thailand?


----------



## Eerie

SullenAesir said:


> Androgynous guys are hawt, yo:


Makes me so jealous when men are prettier than me


----------



## SullenAesir

redmanINTP said:


> Honestly, I can't tell the cross-dressing males from the females in the photos I've seen. Do they even _have _Adams apples in Thailand?


That's why I like them, but I wasn't completely serious, I just admire some of them and their appearance. Yeah, they do a good job of hiding them, but surely some are "lucky" enough to not have it be much of a problem.


----------



## skycloud86

redmanINTP said:


> Not my cup of tea, but there's a lot of that in Thailand. Honestly, I can't tell the cross-dressing males from the females in the photos I've seen. Do they even _have _Adams apples in Thailand?


All humans have Adam's apples, but males in general have bigger, more prominent Adam's apples, whilst women in general do not.


----------



## NekoNinja

skycloud86 said:


> All humans have Adam's apples, but males in general have bigger, more prominent Adam's apples, whilst women in general do not.


lol I'm pretty sure it was a joke. :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86

NekoNinja said:


> lol I'm pretty sure it was a joke. :tongue:


Probably was.


----------



## NekoNinja

android654 said:


> You filthy little kitty...


I might have to add this comment to my list. :tongue:


----------



## SilverMoon

Eerie said:


> Glasses. I don't know _why_ they turn me on, but glasses are soooo *sexy*.


i agree with you too, i dont know what it is about glasses too! i like the bad boy look and i also like geeks hehe like the geek squad uniforms :crazy:
idk different things turn me on and they are usually contrary to the other lol


----------



## android654

NekoNinja said:


> I might have to add this comment to my list. :tongue:


It would be a good one too, its accurate for you and is such a versatile phrase.


----------



## lyricalnuisance

this thread =]


----------



## Peacock

SullenAesir said:


> Androgynous guys are hawt, yo:


Now if it isn't the objects of my desire when I was 14-17....


----------



## Peacock

I like
-Long thin limbs
-Visible ribs
-Asphyxiation
-Biting(there better be a bruise or blood) and slapping
-Costumes
-Generally being dominated
-...... Afros........ <________< >__________>


----------



## lyricalnuisance

Personally... I bite. I tend to leave bruises, scratch marks......marks aren't often left on me and I wish there was that more of that going on. I suppose I am starting to like rougher sex. I suppose I haven't really done anything I didn't like.


----------



## NekoNinja

android654 said:


> It would be a good one too, its accurate for you and is such a versatile phrase.


lol in which respect is it accurate?


----------



## android654

NekoNinja said:


> lol in which respect is it accurate?


I prefer to keep it ambiguous


----------



## shadowofambivalence

Fizz said:


> All I can think about is how that could possibly knock out or chip your teeth, bite off someone's tongue, and tear up your lips.
> 
> Fizz the Fantasy Killer AWAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!


good point, but i guess it would depend on the roller coaster, if its one of those baby ones that dont turn, twist, or loop all that much and only goes under 45mi then i think it would be fine, but if its one of those super fast, loops every second, and has sharp turns/twists then i would reconsider.


----------



## Kriash

I've got to say- I'm asexual, but I find this thread really interesting XD


----------



## William I am

I don't feel like many of these things are a mystery at all... but I'll post them anyway 

Features:

Cute Noses. Light eyes and dark hair. Full eyebrows. Detached earlobes. Noserings. Bubble butts. Legs, thighs, toned (not 6-pack) abs, pointy ass, wide hips, women who almost match my height and bone structure (broad shoulders). High, widely spaced independent breasts - never liked "cleavage". Long fingers on hands, not short. Just enough "girl fat" under the skin to hide muscles. Muscles. British, Irish, Scottish, and Georgia, USA accents(OH MY GOD they're hot, but why?!). Big wild curly hair. I consistently think some women are very fucking hot and then later find out they're Jewish. The smell and taste of pussy. I could give oral for days. Business suits with skirts. Women who are taller than I am. Artistic chicks. Hippie Chicks. Nerds. Sexy ears - shape, appearance, playing with them. Totally fake hair colors - pink, teal, electric blue, etc. Short hair (think french/model, not buzzed). Being able to see those tiny fine clear hairs.


Clothing: scalloped panties (edges like clouds/clamshells). Tall (Thigh, calf, knee, whatever) socks. Micro mini-skirts with visible ass (#1 turn on ever). Garters. Flannel plaid shirts. Oversize dress shirts and a tie on a woman. Anything I can see nipples through. Anything open back. Home-made and older style dresses. Glasses. I fucking love glasses. 20's-40's Hats. Bare shoulders make me crazy. Think flashdance sweaters  Anklets, Those chains some girls wear around their hips (more common in India/Middle East I think).
Furry suits have seeeeriously aroused me before. Mouse makeup (whiskers and a nose) is enough to make me unbelievable randy.

Roles: Librarian, Scientist, Teacher, Young mothers (mid-late 20's) or anyone who loves/works with kids. Secretaries (Oh my god yes). Young women who mimic anime girls. Faeries. Shy/hesitant girls/women. Innocence (not so it can be taken, so it can be shared).

Activities: Voyeurism giving or receiving. Being told exactly when and where to climax (classical conditioning from first GF). Sweaty chicks. Intelligent conversation - a woman who's smarter than me or more expert at something. Cougars. Sex outdoors. Gender Bendy stuff - anything unexpected. Women who are willing to alternate being in charge during sex. Being tied up loosely with a necktie. Sex with a total stranger who remains a stranger.

@Selene - I've heard of that before. I can't remember it, but there's a name for it... I'll see if I can remember it when I've slept.

So ... probably a chick that I would be drooling for: A tall brunette with light eyes and 3" tufty hair, an off the shoulder top, no bra, a nondescript decent sized skirt with glasses and a nose ring who works at a library.
Also drive me wild: a welder with huge curly hair, an artist with teal hair, a hippie daycare owner.



Things that turn me on and make no sense to me: Furries/mouse makeup, detached earlobes, fake hair colors, widely spaced breasts, accents, cute noses, and women who are about my height/size.


----------



## 3053

When the tongue face is used in texts. 

:tongue:


----------



## whist

When guys are good at video games.

Which makes no sense whatsoever because I don't actually _play_ video games.


----------



## kallisti

Violence... in general.. rough/angry sex. choking, D/s.. things....not getting into specifics.. piercings, tattoos, um. The picture that someone posted earlier of a suspension.....ee.. That scene in American Psycho when he makes the escort take a bath. 


I'd probably feel less weird for all of these things if I just went out to one of the fetish events that are so common here in NYC.. but...


----------



## SenhorFrio

Girls riding bicyles.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

Big bellies on girls. There are a lot of videos on youtube of girls packing on the weight and I find this sexy as hell for some reason. 

On the other side of the coin, I also find girls that work out hard core to be sexy. It is such a turn on to see girls working out hard at the gym and sweating. Not body builder huge, but some muscle definition, especially the arms is really attractive.


----------



## error

My favorite sexual fetish isn't physically possible. Our current science capabilities do not support it's implementation. I want to have sex with stars. Yes, the far away specs that are actually burning spheres of fiery hydrogen and helium. But it only stops at stars, it does not include not planetary bodies...


----------



## Sara Torailles

Geeky women who can be "one of the boys". It doesn't matter how they look to me. I just love a woman who's like that.

What can I say? I value a woman for her personality and brains.


----------



## Heaven Star

Thunder Storms


----------



## Runvardh

Heaven Star said:


> Thunder Storms


You too?

In depth topic discussions that tie into other topics without either party getting lost.


----------



## Heaven Star

Runvardh said:


> You too?
> 
> In depth topic discussions that tie into other topics without either party getting lost.


Lol yess, that rumble sound just feels so good! The louder the better!


----------



## devoid

Wow, I thought that was just me lol. Thunder storms have always been a huge turn-on. x3 Not just the sounds but the feeling of electricity in the air, the smell, the rain... it's addictive.


----------



## cricket

Hmm...
-As @snail mentioned, that whole intelligence thing. Especially when they put passion behind it.
-Raw passion, that's another thing. It's like my brain is on fire and my lungs close in when I experience that in a man.
-Shoulderblades. Always has been, always will be. There's a certain curviture and prominence that can suggest other things. I don't know, it's weird for me. That's my physical turn-on.
-Arguing/fighting. That can turn hot real fast. 
-Maybe even play-physical fighting? An ex-boyfriend and I were wrestling over who gets to sit in what spot on my bed, and... it's affective.


----------



## android654

Shackles...


----------



## Runvardh

Heaven Star said:


> Lol yess, that rumble sound just feels so good! The louder the better!


Yup, sounds about right - makes me feel alive. ^_^


----------



## CynicallyNaive

lifeisanillusion said:


> Big bellies on girls. There are a lot of videos on youtube of girls packing on the weight and I find this sexy as hell for some reason.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, I also find girls that work out hard core to be sexy. It is such a turn on to see girls working out hard at the gym and sweating. Not body builder huge, but some muscle definition, especially the arms is really attractive.


Interesting. I'm not terribly attracted to either one -- i actually find a little bit of thickness without morbid obesity to quite cute -- but i do prefer either extreme with regards to height. I find really short women, and really tall ones, more attractive as a whole than average-height ones.


----------



## freyaliesel

guys with high intelligence-centered superiority complexes.
people who are more intelligent than me.
people who are aloof and restrained and refuse to put effort into a relationship


----------



## tuna

- xeno (tentacles, weird alien anatomy, etc). all the delicious freaky troll biology fanfiction in the Homestuck fandom makes me very happy. (≖‿≖)~
- ribcages.
- good singing voices.
- musical talent in general.


----------



## FreeSpirit

Fully recognized another odd one. I am attracted to gentle, sincere Christian faith.
I always knew I really liked good-guy priests in movies, but it has taken awhile
for me to accept that my attraction is truly less than holy. 
This is extremely odd for someone like me because I am a dyed-in-the-wool atheist.


----------



## z5500x4

Tattoos turn me for some reason. I'd never get one lol. Maybe it is because the person behind them is a badass?


----------



## MissJordan

freyaliesel said:


> guys with high intelligence-centered superiority complexes.
> people who are more intelligent than me.
> people who are aloof and restrained and refuse to put effort into a relationship


So...

Token INTJs, then?


----------



## freyaliesel

MissJordan said:


> So...
> 
> Token INTJs, then?


Hah, pretty much. XD

There are other things that I wonder about, but I don't think I want to disclose them XD


----------



## SharpThingsExciteMe

Man, I thought I was the only one with weird turn ons! :crazy: My awkward turn ons (yes, I have more than one) are when the bottom of my feet are touched, when I'm bitten, and when the person I'm with moans. It doesn't matter where I am; if I hear someone moan I will instantly be turned on. Maybe that's just me though...


----------



## Elsewhere1

Not sure why but, I would love to have hot candle wax poured on me during foreplay.................


----------



## android654

z5500x4 said:


> Tattoos turn me for some reason. I'd never get one lol. Maybe it is because the person behind them is a badass?


People have no idea how enticing body mods are...


----------



## NekoNinja

SharpThingsExciteMe said:


> Man, I thought I was the only one with weird turn ons! :crazy: My awkward turn ons (yes, I have more than one) are when the bottom of my feet are touched, when I'm bitten, and when the person I'm with moans. It doesn't matter where I am; if I hear someone moan I will instantly be turned on. Maybe that's just me though...


*moans*

;D


----------



## SharpThingsExciteMe

NekoNinja said:


> *moans*
> 
> ;D


*Gasps & bites bottom lip to hold back a moan*

:crazy:


----------



## LQ9

FreeSpirit said:


> Fully recognized another odd one. I am attracted to gentle, sincere Christian faith.
> I always knew I really liked good-guy priests in movies, but it has taken awhile
> for me to accept that my attraction is truly less than holy.
> This is extremely odd for someone like me because I am a dyed-in-the-wool atheist.


Hahaha, ditto. Something about those angsty priests!



William I am said:


> Cute Noses.


Ah, noses


----------



## pretty.Odd

Girls with big, chipmunk-like, pinchable cheeks. Brownie points if dimples are present


----------



## Ontheroadway

android654 said:


> Women with abs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does things to me.


 OMG .. yeah, me too. I love women with some 'tone'. Wish I had tone ... *looks at gut* ah well ... maybe next life.


----------



## TechnoViking

Not only do ankle bracelets turn me on, but dimples do too.


----------



## android654

Dirty words in a foreign accent...











It's so becoming.



Ontheroadway said:


> OMG .. yeah, me too. I love women with some 'tone'. Wish I had tone ... *looks at gut* ah well ... maybe next life.


You could hit the gym, its not hard.


----------



## jazhandz

Shagging in public places.Usually at high risk of being caught.Mile high club anyone?


----------



## Angel

Muscular guys being tied up and whipped... mmmm

And women tied up, bound, and blindfolded... 

:3


----------



## DriggyDriggs

I have a major foot fetish. I have since I was a young teen. Seeing a pretty girl with nice feet is like porn for me.

I like being tied up and dominated. Facesitting and all that. Although, in my everyday life I usually have the more dominant personality.

Also, Spanish accents. Mmmmm


----------



## zayzay

I have a fetish for women with 36g breasts or larger(not a necessity) women when they have to pee realy bad the way they wiggle around, breast milk is a turn on. the look of release i imagine that comes on the face of a girl peeing. squirters, forceful women, dominatrixes that persuade with a very convincing way f speeking. like for example, they tell you to lay down and face ride you while telling you that your only their toy, then they cum on your face, or something like that i have too many really, but thats all for now.


----------



## atoafriend

Strangely enough...their personality. And the way they act in general (as an ENFP, I pick up about a bajillion personality ticks).


----------



## zayzay

atoafriend said:


> Strangely enough...their personality. And the way they act in general (as an ENFP, I pick up about a bajillion personality ticks).


is that why u guys are atracted to the shy and inocent looking guys. then agai thats just been my experience so far


----------



## Andy

Angel said:


> I feel kinda turned on when women cry.
> 
> ...
> 
> I've got a lot of extreme fetishes, but this one makes me feel like a monster.


I understand that. If someone cries, especially if it's from physical pain, then I start feeling turned on. Immediately after I feel horrible and have trouble making eye contact.


----------



## Ubuntu

I thought of another one : to have a girl sit on my lap while I suck on her nipple, not as foreplay but because it's comforting.


----------



## BlueCherokee

> my lips are sealed


Aw, boo  if you're not willing to chat sex you shouldn't post at all O.O 

I have weird things that turn me on, for example I love being dominated: being grabbed by the throat, held down by my wrists, etc. 
I love the idea of turning the sexual roles around. . . such as being the "man" and my partner being the "woman"  

. . . I can't think of anything else right now, but I know there's a ton of them!


----------



## SuburbanLurker

I think the vast amounts of porn I've watched since I was around 12 has has an anti-desensitizing effect on me. I hear a lot of people say that the more porn you watch, the more you get into weird/harcore fetishes and such. For me the opposite has happened. I've seen all the weird shit and it doesn't interest me for the most part. Now I get turned on by cuddle fantasies. Like, not just cuddling, but some how having sex without having physical sex. Emotional/spiritual penetration, exchanging sexual energy in our breath and through our embrace, until we both reach climax. I fantasize about transcending beyond the physical aspect of sex. 

It's probably because of all the porn I've watched. The physical act by itself has become less meaningful somehow.

I don't know, maybe it's a shadow Fi thing. This is embarrassing.:blushed:


----------



## Ubuntu

SuburbanLurker said:


> I think the vast amounts of porn I've watched since I was around 12 has has an anti-desensitizing effect on me. I hear a lot of people say that the more porn you watch, the more you get into weird/harcore fetishes and such. For me the opposite has happened. I've seen all the weird shit and it doesn't interest me for the most part. Now I get turned on by cuddle fantasies. Like, not just cuddling, but some how having sex without having physical sex. Emotional/spiritual penetration, exchanging sexual energy in our breath and through our embrace, until we both reach climax. I fantasize about transcending beyond the physical aspect of sex.
> 
> It's probably because of all the porn I've watched. The physical act by itself has become less meaningful somehow.
> 
> I don't know, maybe it's a shadow Fi thing. This is embarrassing.:blushed:


I haven't watched porn in over a month, I think it has little to nothing to do with my unusual (?) tastes. I would also rather cuddle or tongue kiss than to have sex.

What role do you think Fi plays in your preferences?


----------



## SuburbanLurker

Ubuntu said:


> I haven't watched porn in over a month, I think it has little to nothing to do with my unusual (?) tastes. I would also rather cuddle or tongue kiss than to have sex.
> 
> What role do you think Fi plays in your preferences?


I'm sure fetishes develop for reasons other than porn. I'm just saying it might be the culprit in my case (but I could be wrong).

I think the Fi in me desires a sort of strong spiritual connection, one that I've admittedly never really experienced and never actively looked for. In a partner, all I've ever really actively looked for was intellectual attraction, general positive personality, and physical attraction. I'm beginning to realize that there is much more to be desired. Maybe it has nothing to do with porn.

Oh, and I forgot one. I sort of have an ignored fetish for pee. I think I know where this one comes from though. One time when I was a kid, around 6-8, me and this girl were 'playing' alone. We were taking turns peeing in a cup and dumping it in a hole. Then we proceeded to do other things, and even to today that was the horniest I'd ever been in my life (I didn't know anything about sex or masturbation then, it was all strange and foreign feelings and quite innocent).


----------



## Sonne

SuburbanLurker said:


> I think the vast amounts of porn I've watched since I was around 12 has has an anti-desensitizing effect on me. I hear a lot of people say that the more porn you watch, the more you get into weird/harcore fetishes and such. For me the opposite has happened. I've seen all the weird shit and it doesn't interest me for the most part. Now I get turned on by cuddle fantasies. Like, not just cuddling, but some how having sex without having physical sex. Emotional/spiritual penetration, exchanging sexual energy in our breath and through our embrace, until we both reach climax. I fantasize about transcending beyond the physical aspect of sex.
> 
> It's probably because of all the porn I've watched. The physical act by itself has become less meaningful somehow.
> 
> I don't know, maybe it's a shadow Fi thing. This is embarrassing.:blushed:


Similar experience. I'm less interested in the physical act than the sensations and emotions which arise from physical affection or closeness. Kissing or simply being close to a loved one is sometimes more intriguing than any other act of love or affection.


----------



## Angel

Andy said:


> I understand that. If someone cries, especially if it's from physical pain, then I start feeling turned on. Immediately after I feel horrible and have trouble making eye contact.


Oh, and I almost forgot! People screaming in a mix of pain and pleasure. That's a guilty pleasure of mine too. 

I wonder how many people know I'm a sadist when they look at me. *paranoid*


----------



## AussieChick

Licking my partners ear lobe really turns me on,and gently nibbling it teasingly.And dirty talk,I love it!!!

I have a fetish for thighs,don't know why they turn me on they just do.


----------



## AussieChick

Ubuntu said:


> I thought of another one : to have a girl sit on my lap while I suck on her nipple, not as foreplay but because it's comforting.


I have done that with my partner and yes it does turn me on immensely to have him do that to me.Lots of things turn me on actually.


----------



## red_1038

Ozziechick1966 said:


> Licking my partners ear lobe really turns me on,and gently nibbling it teasingly.And dirty talk,I love it!!!
> 
> I have a fetish for thighs,don't know why they turn me on they just do.


my boyfriend has the same fetish about thighs. I doubt that it's all that unusual. But, still somehow a fetish. That brings me to this: what makes something a fetish?


----------



## AussieChick

@progBOT:-
looking at your picture on page 5 of this thread
You have lovely wrists and hands,and thighs mmmmm,that's the sort i'm talking about.


----------



## red_1038

@Ozziechick1966 and @progBOT i'm feeling the chemistry here ;D
another successful match made on personalitycafe.com!


----------



## AussieChick

red_1038 said:


> @Ozziechick1966 and @progBOT i'm feeling the chemistry here ;D
> another successful match made on personalitycafe.com!


@progBOT might be a little too young for me and is also on the other side of the world.Plus I am already in a relationship with someone who has very desirable thighs.But I can dream and fantasise can't I. LOL !!!!!


----------



## Stephen

I've enjoyed sweat. Loose-fitting white clothing. Heavy eyelids. Waking me up at three in the morning because she must have me. That shaking some women do about a minute before they orgasm. Nothing particularly flashy, I guess... just the details of any woman who I'm into and is into me. I make whatever she is into a kind of fetish.

That sounds like a lie and a cop out, but I think it's really true.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Panty-shots

I have no clue why, but they always seem to get me.


----------



## Skum

Tits
Big age differences
Songs about self-loathing sung in a sexy manner a la "Closer." Tortured vocals, really.
The thought of my guy having sex with another guy
Prospects of sex with someone you don't know well. Like on a first date of mine where my guy told me he'd like to have sex with me in an empty classroom (we were walking past a school). Zing!


----------



## katrina092196

Hmm...
What turns me on?

...

Joking about Dirty things with my best friends or
When the guy i like is staring at me weirdly...
Don't know why~  

Ohh. another thing is....
When someone gently touches my neck or licks it. .lol.~


----------



## Andy

Angel said:


> Oh, and I almost forgot! People screaming in a mix of pain and pleasure. That's a guilty pleasure of mine too.
> 
> I wonder how many people know I'm a sadist when they look at me. *paranoid*


That one too. When I first realize that I'm attracted to someone, I almost always end up wondering what they sound like when they're being tortured. 

Right here and right now? I think everyone does because we're reading what you're writing. In real life? Not so many. Most people think I'm fairly sweet because I blush when those I'm attracted to are present. Probably because there's such a weird contrast to talking to them and torturing them in my head.


----------



## Kelandris

I have three major fetishes. First is feet, which let me tell you sneaking looks at a woman's foot is a whole lot more difficult to explain when you get caught. Second is tickling which is probably my most dominant one. I have no idea why, but it's always been a major one with me. Lastly is scarves. The last one I can't even explain... lol.


----------



## Wasp

Motorcycle helmets with the visor. (i know, weird) If his gear makes his body look pretty hot, then it makes me imagine he's goodlooking under the helmet. I have this fantasy of doing a guy while he wears one. (blush)
I nice butt on a guy (ooooh honey)
Forearms, tan and strong, maybe thin skinned so you can see his rippling muscles and veins.
Oh, and guys that are in skilled trades. 
Guys similar in personality to me. My personality turns me on..? :crazy:
Oh, and Damon on Holmes On Homes (HGTV), he's yummy.


----------



## angularvelocity

This:










teeheehee jk, i know why it does. and so do the other billion of guys on here. oops.


----------



## Levitas

A nice ass and masculine hands are a very big turn on for me. 
Also I like men a lot older then myself. 
And I had the biggest thing for my English teacher last year. 
The end.


----------



## measured_eye

avalanche183 said:


> This:


Don't let me discourage you, but I want to confirm that you are aware that even though this is the internet, such behavior is the same as PDA, right? It doesn't make it any less disgusting, and it's begs to be ridiculed. Don't be that couple!

OT: Full lips, collar bones, hip bones, and... that border section of the lower back


----------



## anotherjenny

snail said:


> Watching a guy do nerdy things, like deftly solving a Rubik's cube, turns me on.
> The skillful use of words turns me on.
> Watching a guy play a musical instrument turns me on if he is especially talented.
> When a guy starts to explain complicated philosophical ideas using math, it turns me on.
> 
> This is completely irrational, because it tends to attract me to NT types, with whom I am not even slightly compatible.


 
Me tooooo!!!!!!!!!! A guy once started telling me how he loved his high school english class and might've saved his papers, and I kissed his neck and whispered to him, "James, will you read me your english papers?"


----------



## CountD

When someone can give an argument for their beliefs, providing good and sufficient reasons for them.

Female meekness is a serious turn-on for me, partly because its nearly non-existent in western culture.

Exquisite cooking is a major turn on, both to watch and indulge. I guess because I find cooking together to be romantic.

Etiquette is probably one of the biggest. I find nothing more attractive and classy than a woman who exhibits the appropriate behavior in how she eats, treats people, and carries herself. 

Bonus points for a good business woman, architect, engineer, lawyer, scientist or medical doctor. Or if she is capable of pulling down a salary comparable to or greater than my own. I find genuine female accomplishment to be quite sexy (as opposed to someone who is given preference because she is female).

Tranquility. Kind of follows suit to meekness. A woman who exudes peace...strangely excites me.

Dresses, skirts, etc. The more that is covered the more attractive it is.

Self-sufficiency. I don't want to complete someone (which would suggest you need a relationship to validate you), I want to compliment someone, and I expect the same in return. A woman who isn't looking to romance to find validation or completeness is highly respected by me.

Which, in summary, respectability is pretty much the equivalent of hotness to me. The more I respect a woman the more she excites me.


----------



## Eerie

measured_eye said:


> Don't let me discourage you, but I want to confirm that you are aware that even though this is the internet, such behavior is the same as PDA, right? It doesn't make it any less disgusting, and it's begs to be ridiculed. Don't be that couple!


I think it's actually kind of cute.


----------



## CynicallyNaive

measured_eye said:


> Don't let me discourage you, but I want to confirm that you are aware that even though this is the internet, such behavior is the same as PDA, right? It doesn't make it any less disgusting, and it's begs to be ridiculed. Don't be that couple!





Eerie said:


> I think it's actually kind of cute.


I know this is all in light-hearted fun, but i'm willing to admit that i find it ever so slightly annoying. It's like driving your BMW through the poor part of town so everyone can admire it. I'm happy people have found love on here, and i sort of can imagine what it's like to want to talk about someone that important to you at every opportunity. 

From my point of view, it's a worthwhile personal challenge to accept that i don't presently have fulfillment in this area of my life (although i'm blessed in other ways by singleness) and not let that get in the way of empathetic happiness.

None of this to bash @avalanche183, who seems like a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## anotherjenny

I'm not bashing @avalanche183 either, but yeah, it can be alienating.

Honestly, once you get past a certain age (mid 20s, I'd say) whether one is in a committed relationship/married vs. single starts sharply defining the shape of your life.

I believe this is the case because most of the 20-something friends I knew who got married became... well... boring as hell. All they do is go out to dinners and movies like my 60-yr-old parents, watch seasons of LOST on Netflix, and talk about buying a house or having kids and how it's going to "give their life so much meaning." Furthermore, I believe they only got married because they were afraid of digging into their own goals and discovering who they are as individuals. It was easier to just stick with the person they'd been dating since high school (and, who they'd _cheated on_ and were _dysfunctional with_ in many instances) rather than admitting that they needed to break up and put energy into having their own lives.

Now, if you're single, in-tune with yourself, and like doing fun, spontaneous things, it's hard to hang out with this brand of couple and not be either bored to tears, disgusted by, or condescended to (Think: "Oh, poor X! She just seems so incomplete now that she's single. We need to hook her up with Y."

(Okay, I realize that this all sounds very cynical and is probably only applicable to a small number of couples out there. And I know some super freaking awesome married couples (actually, I performed the ceremony for two of them) who are supportive of each other's goals, do cool things like mountain climbing and collaborating on webcomics, and don't treat me like an alien for being single. But I do believe the former circumstance is a trend among folks my age, and it's very troubling to me. Skyrocketing divorce rates, here we come!)


----------



## viva

How interesting that just because both of us are PerC members, talking about one another in the Sex and Relationships forum is considered PDA. 

Honestly, the "driving your BMW through a less affluent area" analogy just screams "I am very jealous of your happy relationship and I would rather you not talk about it because it makes me feel shitty about my life."

Expecting other people to hold in their happy feelings because you cannot relate to them is very selfish.

If I want to talk about how much I love my boyfriend, I'm going to talk about it. Last time I checked, it doesn't break any forum rules.


----------



## Eerie

vivacissimamente said:


> How interesting that just because both of us are PerC members, talking about one another in the Sex and Relationships forum is considered PDA.
> 
> Honestly, the "driving your BMW through a less affluent area" analogy just screams "I am very jealous of your happy relationship and I would rather you not talk about it because it makes me feel shitty about my life."
> 
> Expecting other people to hold in their happy feelings because you cannot relate to them is very selfish.
> 
> If I want to talk about how much I love my boyfriend, I'm going to talk about it. Last time I checked, it doesn't break any forum rules.


Apparently we shouldn't publicly acknowledge our feelings because some people are single.

Yeah whatever.


----------



## Kr3m1in

I like PDA.
Sex in public places ftw.


----------



## CynicallyNaive

vivacissimamente said:


> Expecting other people to hold in their happy feelings because you cannot relate to them is very selfish.


Expecting people to stick to the tacit understanding of the thread topic rather than finagling it into the "brag about your girlfriend thread", however, is quite reasonable.



> Honestly, the "driving your BMW through a less affluent area" analogy just screams "I am very jealous of your happy relationship and I would rather you not talk about it because it makes me feel shitty about my life."


I don't feel shitty about my life. I grieve because i'm thirty-eight years old and may never find a life-partner. Do you want to tell me about how single 38-year-olds are supposed to feel? Perhaps you can give me some pointers, since you clearly are well-versed in empathetic understanding of how it feels to be late 30s and single.




> If I want to talk about how much I love my boyfriend, I'm going to talk about it. Last time I checked, it doesn't break any forum rules.


You're rude to go hijacking threads into your own little show-off party, but you might be correct that it's not a violation of the ToS. At any rate, you're plainly quite insensitive to those who aren't fortunate in the same areas of life in which you're fortunate. We all have our faults so hopefully you'll see that as a growth area. I've already cited overcoming my own longing to enjoy vicarious happiness as a growth area for me. I'm not going to spend any more time berating you for it.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

Chicks wearing sweat pants.
Women who say size matters.
Sexy, older woman who stick their chests out and walk around like they own the room.
Girls with flowers in their hair.


----------



## dagnytaggart

measured_eye said:


> Don't let me discourage you, but I want to confirm that you are aware that even though this is the internet, such behavior is the same as PDA, right? It doesn't make it any less disgusting, and it's begs to be ridiculed. Don't be that couple!
> 
> OT: Full lips, collar bones, hip bones, and... that border section of the lower back


Technically, he's answering the question. Since they're an item, that *should* be the response.


----------



## Eerie

CynicallyNaive said:


> I grieve because i'm thirty-eight years old and may never find a life-partner. Do you want to tell me about how single 38-year-olds are supposed to feel? Perhaps you can give me some pointers, since you clearly are well-versed in empathetic understanding of how it feels to be late 30s and single.


This sounds like a personal problem, that you cannot possibly expect others to cater to. If you do not wish to read about happy couples, to the point where you complain if people publicly acknowledge they are together then maybe avoiding the sex and relationships forum completely is the best idea. 



> You're rude to go hijacking threads into your own little show-off party, but you might be correct that it's not a violation of the ToS. At any rate, you're plainly quite insensitive to those who aren't fortunate in the same areas of life in which you're fortunate. We all have our faults so hopefully you'll see that as a growth area. I've already cited overcoming my own longing to enjoy vicarious happiness as a growth area for me. I'm not going to spend any more time berating you for it.


It's not rude to be so happy with your partner that you want to talk about it. You only perceive this as rude because you don't have a partner. No one should have to hide their happiness just because someone else isn't "as fortunate."


----------



## CynicallyNaive

Btw, I'm not at all upset at avalanche. I think his mild hijacking of the thread was innocent enough.But the principle is important enough to discuss further.


Eerie said:


> This sounds like a personal problem, that you cannot possibly expect others to cater to. If you do not wish to read about happy couples, to the point where you complain if people publicly acknowledge they are together then maybe avoiding the sex and relationships forum completely is the best idea.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not rude to be so happy with your partner that you want to talk about it. You only perceive this as rude because you don't have a partner. No one should have to hide their happiness just because someone else isn't "as fortunate."


 Could there ever be a thread on this forum on which bragging about one's girlfriend is off-topic? Or is the right to boast about one's happiness literally so absolute that it's always on-topic?

You're still missing the point that it's hijacking threads to brag that's the problem.


----------



## viva

CynicallyNaive said:


> Btw, I'm not at all upset at avalanche. I think his mild hijacking of the thread was innocent enough.But the principle is important enough to discuss further.
> 
> Could there ever be a thread on this forum on which bragging about one's girlfriend is off-topic? Or is the right to boast about one's happiness literally so absolute that it's always on-topic?
> 
> You're still missing the point that it's hijacking threads to brag that's the problem.


Your problem is that you see this behavior as "bragging" and "boasting" when it absolutely isn't.


----------



## MissJordan

vivacissimamente said:


> Your problem is that you see this behavior as "bragging" and "boasting" when it absolutely isn't.


And here I was, looking at the New Posts and seeing your name as the most recent of this thread...

_...Hoping you were going to say something kinky._

..._I guess I'll just go back to being bored..._


----------



## viva

MissJordan said:


> And here I was, looking at the New Posts and seeing your name as the most recent of this thread...
> 
> _...Hoping you were going to say something kinky._
> 
> ..._I guess I'll just go back to being bored..._


I think my post on the first page of this thread about the lion & gazelle incident is all I need to share for the next three months.


----------



## MissJordan

vivacissimamente said:


> I think my post on the first page of this thread about the lion & gazelle incident is all I need to share for the next three months.


You ever have those moments where you read something, but the little dictionary gets the definitions of words mixed up?

Well, I thought your boyfriend was pretending to be a lion, and you were pretending to be a _gazebo_...


Which _generally _isn't the most erotic thing to role-play as...


----------



## viva

MissJordan said:


> You ever have those moments where you read something, but the little dictionary gets the definitions of words mixed up?
> 
> Well, I thought your boyfriend was pretending to be a lion, and you were pretending to be a _gazebo_...
> 
> 
> Which _generally _isn't the most erotic thing to role-play as...


"Oooh, baby, I want you inside my gazebo... NOW."


----------



## anotherjenny

vivacissimamente said:


> "Oooh, baby, I want you inside my gazebo... NOW."


"Yeah, and get a little brass band to come in here with those striped trousers and have them play Souza... Oh yeah......"


----------



## chill.take.over

hell. yes.


----------



## angularvelocity

CynicallyNaive said:


> From my point of view, it's a worthwhile personal challenge to accept that i don't presently have fulfillment in this area of my life (although i'm blessed in other ways by singleness) and not let that get in the way of empathetic happiness.





anotherjenny said:


> I'm not bashing @avalanche183 either, but yeah, it can be alienating.


I'll quote ya both just so I can get your attention to look at my post 
I do apologize sincerely. I was reading the thread and thinking about what I wrote and I conclude that it was not right. I won't edit and delete what I wrote because it is what it is, but I will not post anymore in a manner that seems like it is bragging. I do believe me saying my girlfriend turns me on is okay to write, but I reread the last sentence and it does have a braggish tone and actually irritates myself to read. So again, I am sorry for making a post. I didn't take either of your posts offensively (just throwing that out there) and appreciate what you wrote. It is often need that I need to think before I speak and this is another one of those cases. 

I wish you guys the best of luck in your future relationships and am glad to hear that you see the benefits of being single. 



MissJordan said:


> And here I was, looking at the New Posts and seeing your name as the most recent of this thread...
> 
> _...Hoping you were going to say something kinky._
> 
> ..._I guess I'll just go back to being bored..._


Lol! I'm on skype right now and Viva just asked what I was laughing about... it's your quote. Haha seriously though - your posts all crack me up and I haven't read a post of yours that didn't make me laugh. I'm envious of your sense of humor :X



dagnytaggart said:


> Technically, he's answering the question. Since they're an item, that *should* be the response.


You, @Eerie @vivacissimamente @Kr3m1in = <3


----------



## CynicallyNaive

@avalanche183 No worries, i forgive you if you were insensitive but i also appreciate your follow-up and i'm quite sure that my pride blew this up into an overreaction. So please do forgive me for that. I know you weren't trying to spite anyone. I'm genuinely happy for you even as i process some of my own pain. (Wow, i'm tearing up as i type this. WTF is wrong with me? Oh wait, nothing, unless we're judging by screwed up standards of masculinity.)

Anyway, thanks for writing this.


----------



## anotherjenny

@ @avalanche183

Oh, wow, see, I jumped on this thread kind of lat,e and after reading all the spirited back-and-forth about PDAs I only assumed you'd written something drippingly, horrendously braggy... then I went through and _actually found the post_, and no, god, now that I read it, I don't at all take offense at what you wrote. 

So for me personally, no, no need to apologize. I apologize _to you_ for jumping on the cynic train without check my facts.


----------



## Ontheroadway

chill.take.over said:


> hell. yes.



That looks f'ing delish!


----------



## Ontheroadway

What turned me on the past couple weeks was, of all things, Severus Snape. Who could resist an asshole who turns out to be the most tragic tainted, life protecting, loyalist in the whole HP series?


----------



## Disfigurine

Kr3m1in said:


> I like PDA.
> Sex in public places ftw.




10char


----------



## Kr3m1in

Belua said:


> 10char


 *hands you a bottle of Tequila*


----------



## Disfigurine

Kr3m1in said:


> *hands you a bottle of Tequila*


*grins*

Good times.......


----------



## RobynC

*Hardstyler*



> I like really assertive women being on top. I don't know why but it feel great too.


I generally do prefer being on top, especially the first time with a guy... it's a great position because you're in control of things.


*zelder*



> i guess I'm old fashioned with my fantasies invloving someone other than my woman.


That was fuckin' beautful, man! :crazy:


----------



## Kr3m1in

Fishnets.


----------



## RobynC

While I don't know the roots to every form of fetish that there is, I do have a medical explanation to why at least some (if not all) people who have foot-fetishes have them: It has to do with a cross-wiring of the somatosensory cortex in the brain. The area dedicated to the genitals happens to be right next to the area dedicated to feet. 

Weird isn't it?


----------



## brightlywound

Glasses, velvet robe... and possibly a fake pipe. roud: Gosh, intellectuals are sexuh! Also, Mr. Rogers sweaters.


----------



## TJSeabury

Girls in baggy cargo pants/shorts. That's hot, for a few reasons.


----------



## strawberryLola

For some reason, when a guy is pro at something, I find that REAAALLY hot.

I.E., if he knows how to fix computers and gets all into it, I wanna be like, "Can you fix my machine?" Now??


----------



## TJSeabury

strawberryLola said:


> For some reason, when a guy is pro at something, I find that REAAALLY hot.
> 
> I.E., if he knows how to fix computers and gets all into it, I wanna be like, "Can you fix my machine?" Now??


I can fix computers!  I'm also a self styled pro-gamer.


----------



## CynicallyNaive

strawberryLola said:


> I.E., if he knows how to fix computers and gets all into it, I wanna be like, "Can you fix my machine?" Now??


"Can you give me off-the-record legal advice? Now???"


----------



## MonieJ

Running hands down the length of my spine.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Elsewhere1 said:


> I like pleasure spiked with pain........................


Music is my aeroplane.


----------



## Blazing_Glitter

Fantasy. It's a flow...what that particular moment calls for. Thoughts and fantasy interspersed with reality. Sometimes I'm a captive Gypsy and my partner is a rough pirate. And...I will occasionally let him know afterward what we were. 

Also outdoors fun.
A field in the middle of nowhere, or a dirt road with miles between homes and virtually no traffic. 
Mmm.


----------



## Sina

Hmm..

1. Blood *really* turns me on. Period Sex. Oh Yes. Very soon, I am going to collect my bf's blood in a small vial and carry it in my purse. 

2. I am turned on by a guy clearing his throat. Especially, if he has a deep masculine voice. Which is a HUGE turn on in itself.

3. Something about a guy sneezing turns me on. Don't ask me what, cus I don't know. I am not referring to an aa-choo kind of sneeze btw, bc that shit cracks me up.

4. Being held down in bed is HUGE turn on. Forceful angry sex that leaves me breathless and exhausted is among the best things on earth. I love it when someone pins me down and holds my wrists in place. The pressure is very arousing. 


5. Biting is a huge turn on. I love to bite my bf's lower lip. And his neck. I love long necks. 

6. I am hugely turned on by lanky dudes. I absolutely LOVE long legs and long arms. If they are kinda muscular, that's an added bonus. 

7. Lesbian sex is a turn on, for sure. Though, I am not sexually attracted to women. 

8. Dark skin. The darker the better. I have come across Black men who look like they've been carved out of luscious dark chocolate. I love licking and biting my bf's chocolate skin and and dipping his long slender chocolate fingers in cream before sucking on them. They are poetry in flesh. Oh they so are.

9. A guy doing something he is great at- a chef with his quick masterful fingers working their magic in the kitchen, a doctor performing surgery, a researcher presenting groundbreaking work, an excellent musician performing, a mechanical engineer at work, a great professor confidently imparting knowledge worth a damn and holding his own before a class of uppity grad students, construction workers skillfully building a house, a poet writing the next potential masterpiece. .and more. 

On that note, I am also majorly turned on by a man who does not look down on physical labour, no matter what his level of 'education' may be. So my bf can churn out a publishable quality research paper and fix a leaking roof. Sexy! 

9. The thought of* erotic lactation* and *pregnant sex*..This is arousing beyond words can express.


----------



## YourVeryFlesh

This thread is _fascinating_.


----------



## Elsewhere1

@*Premium G

It's my aeroplane.........................
*


----------



## Elsewhere1

@*hazelwitch


Mmmm...... omg!!! Pregnancy sex is Fantastic!!!! Other than the birth of my son, preggers sex was top notch!!!
*


----------



## Elsewhere1

Lesbian sex is a huge turn on for me;P


----------



## Kr3m1in

@hazelwitch went to_ town _ on this damn thread.

love it


----------



## SilentScream

Hmmm ... here are just *some* of the things that turn me on. 

- A woman in Bondage .. completely helpless to my whims and fancies. The thought of tying someone up and controlling her pleasure really, really excites me. 

- Control ... complete and utter control of everything .. from her thoughts to her emotions .. to the pleasure she can receive. 

- Rough make-out sessions. Usually a lot of biting and pushing and shoving. My ex-wife used to end up with bite marks all over her neck and body. 

- Elaborate sexual fantasies usually involving phone sex, because again, that involves me being in control and telling the other person what to do. I gave my fiance her first orgasm ever just over the phone.


----------



## avatarphen

sweats and tank top (not white or black, maybe light green/pink/blue) laying on a couch.
sweats are always sexy IMO


----------



## Hunger

I love hands. Long elegant fingers with prominant knuckles & finger joints, sqaure palms, all the curves all that beauty, gives me chills just thinking about a sexy hand.

Pregnant women are so beautiful, there is this fragile benevolence, a subtle beauty in pregnancey. I can't even explain it in words, it's just too perfect.

I guess I'm pretty turned on by period sex aswell, I'm not really into blood, but there's something primitive & wild about having sex while she's having her period.

Having sex in the water. Whether it is in the ocean or in the bathtub, there's something freeing about being naked in water, a sexual freedom, an escape into extacy.

Chasing each other & fucking like animals, letting all that wild loose. So sexy.

Dancing naked in the rain, words don't even...
Especially whilst thunder rumbles in the distance sending shivers & vibations into your soul.

Staring into her eyes whilst she moans in bliss, the electricity that pulses through her gaze, it is magnetic, simply magic.


----------



## Fleetfoot

The smell of tires and garages...:/


----------



## Hardstyler

the smells of eggs and bacon with coffee in the morning.


----------



## Napoleptic

Elsewhere1 said:


> Mmmm...... omg!!! Pregnancy sex is Fantastic!!!! *Other than the birth of my son*, preggers sex was top notch!!!


For some reason my mind translated this as "other than having to stop in the middle so that I could give birth". :laughing:


----------



## Napoleptic

KeepSmilingDarling said:


> Shy, nerdy, and quiet guys keep my motors running. I love being on top and in control, and a lot of shy guys I know will just roll along with it. It's a win-win situation. :tongue:


A friend of mine sent this to me and said I had been rendered in comic form (even her name's similar to mine):


----------



## Hardstyler

Napoleptic said:


> A friend of mine sent this to me and said I had been rendered in comic form (even her name's similar to mine):


HAHAHA THAT JUST FUCKING MADE MY DAY!!! ^.^
Sadly enough I'm that guy -_-*


----------



## absent air

My jaw dropped when I read @hazelwitch's post...


must..resist...tanning bed!


----------



## Sina

absent air said:


> My jaw dropped when I read @hazelwitch's post...
> 
> 
> must..resist...tanning bed!


Oh no! Caramel is super delicious too, habibi


----------



## absent air

hazelwitch said:


> Oh no! Caramel is super delicious too, habibi


*gluck* how'd you know I was Arabian?


----------



## dagnytaggart

OMG curly hair. I'm not talking half-ass curly either. I mean CURLY.

Like this:










O_O I just want to jump onto him, burrow my face in that jewfro and pull EACH curl and watch it...boinnnng....one...by...one. 
......
....
..

._.


----------



## red_1038

Sarcasm. A man with a good wit can drive me up the wall. A person that can be truly funny (in my view) is typically very intelligent and highly informed. Very attractive qualities.

Awkwardness. I love it when someone is obviously uncomfortable. I try to push the boundaries of his comfort zone...mmmm. I love the fear in his eyes when he knows I like him. ;D

A guitar. If a man is walking around with a guitar, acoustic or electric, hotness level goes of threefold.

A well placed f-bomb. If a man knows how to use the f-word, he can probably fuck well.

And...anything that reminds me of my father. _That's_ an issue.


----------



## Ace Face

The male back... don't ask me why. I don't know.


----------



## dagnytaggart

Men cuddling their dogs in public regardless of how "unmanly" it looks. Which is weird, since I generally don't like mushy guys. And I find it mildly obnoxious when they do it to their babies, since that's expected, and I hate babies.

I saw one guy on the train hugging his dog the whole time, murmuring "I love you" to it, and softly singing it to sleep. I, being completely melted into goo from this, watched them. Then he pointed one of the dog's paws at me and cooed to the dog, "Look, a new friend!" And he looked pretty manly, and the dog was a pit bull, so it really was unexpected.

If he had curly hair (a fetish I mentioned above), I'd probably be in jail right now.







But, luck would have it, I said hello to the dog back. And am going out to dinner with him on Friday.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

dagnytaggart said:


> OMG curly hair. I'm not talking half-ass curly either. I mean CURLY.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O_O I just want to jump onto him, burrow my face in that jewfro and pull EACH curl and watch it...boinnnng....one...by...one.
> ......
> ....
> ..
> 
> ._.


interesting, I have a fetish for straight hair. curly hair is way too masculine (though it makes sense that a female would be attracted to this)


----------



## dagnytaggart

Swordsman of Mana said:


> interesting, I have a fetish for straight hair. curly hair is way too masculine (though it makes sense that a female would be attracted to this)


I always thought curlier was girlier. It's just that chicks are more likely to straighten their curls away. ;_;

Anyway, I'm bi, and I also go bonkers for women with this hair as well, and I wear the pants.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

dagnytaggart said:


> I always thought curlier was girlier. It's just that chicks are more likely to straighten their curls away. ;_;
> 
> Anyway, I'm bi, and I also go bonkers for women with this hair as well, and I wear the pants.


I seem to be attracted to the blonde beach boy look for some reason. I'd much rather be attracted to someone mature, masculine and respectable, but they're so gorgeous I just can't shake them


----------



## Cover3

Ace Face said:


> The male back... don't ask me why. I don't know.


If it makes you feel less puzzled, guys love girl's backs too, not always for the most glorifying of reasons but still.. 



red_1038 said:


> Sarcasm. A man with a good wit can drive me up the wall. A person that can be truly funny (in my view) is typically very intelligent and highly informed. Very attractive qualities.
> 
> Awkwardness. I love it when someone is obviously uncomfortable. I try to push the boundaries of his comfort zone...mmmm. I love the fear in his eyes when he knows I like him. ;D
> 
> A guitar. If a man is walking around with a guitar, acoustic or electric, hotness level goes of threefold.
> 
> A well placed f-bomb. If a man knows how to use the f-word, he can probably fuck well.
> 
> And...anything that reminds me of my father. _That's_ an issue.


Does the lack of guitar prop divide the hotness level by three? o.o I play guitar but don't carry it around, I should probably get a pin or something, lol.


----------



## arc72

NeonBomb said:


> Wrists, ohmygod, _WRISTS_.
> 
> There is nothing sexier than a good wrist. I like when you can see the bones clearly.
> 
> Sometimes I like it when a man decorates his wrist with a big fat watch.
> 
> I like when you can see that little ball-shaped bone at the side pop out.
> 
> I like when it moves in general.
> 
> _Vein contrast:_ I like green tones against yellow as opposed to blue tones against pink.


Skinny wrists or thick wrists? You know what...you're right! Wrists are arousing!


----------



## changos

I don't know why but at times, sex goes to a higher level when she still has some clothes on, not anything specific, just when it seems like we are on a hurry.

Noises, I love to hear a women making noises (not yelling)

*Ignoring her*, ha ha *wait*, read the explanation. I could be on or off, it doesn't matter but if I just begin to ignore anything she says while looking at her eyes, getting closer and closer, then begin to kiss her while she smiles and says "_what are you doing, I'm trying to tell you a story here_" but I keep going, smiling too but taking off her clothes and saying "_To be honest I'm not even listening to you, this is so strong, I can't stop, if you want me to then stop me_", and I feel like years of evolution vanish!!!! and I've seen everytime I do this, she enjoys it like a wild monkey!!!!


----------



## Falhalterra

If I'm ever on Skype with Mat, and he's just breathing into the mic normally...I get so pent up for some reason. I've never told him this because if he did find out, he'd just find another way to tease me. lol Might get him on Skype more often though. xD


----------



## birthday

Heads up!



























(This is the most decent image I could find unfortunately)















































And this one is for all you bronies with Fluttershy fetishes:











So yeah, I love Camaros, Victorian things, death related things, astronomy, and the other thing.


----------



## Ace Face

Anyone who can drive a stick shift... omg :3 Hot.


----------



## Napoleptic

red_1038 said:


> A guitar. If a man is walking around with a guitar, acoustic or electric, hotness level goes of threefold.


I'm afraid my little brother ruined this for me. Perhaps if he wasn't really talented it might not have worked out that way, but when a guy is playing and all you can think is "my brother could do that way better" it just kind of ruins the effect. :frustrating:

Piano, on the other hand, especially singing well while playing piano...



Ace Face said:


> The male back... don't ask me why. I don't know.


I love looking at men's waists from behind. Seeing how their shoulders taper down to their hips, especially when it seems like it's a narrow V but then still just lazily goes on forever before finally meeting at the bottom (no pun intended). Not that I don't appreciate a good bottom. :tongue: But it's above that that's what I can't take my eyes off of. And if they're slender *and* have a figure they can pull off wearing a dress and actually look good in it...that's when I really can't stop looking. :blushed:



Falhalterra said:


> If I'm ever on Skype with Mat, and he's just breathing into the mic normally...I get so pent up for some reason. I've never told him this because if he did find out, he'd just find another way to tease me. lol Might get him on Skype more often though. xD


I once had a friend leave his mic on for me after I went to bed and I turned the speakers way up. It was very soothing, almost like when your parents read/sing/murmur you to sleep when you're very young. Hearing a guy's breath quicken - another matter entirely. *ahem*


----------



## red_1038

Cover3 said:


> Does the lack of guitar prop divide the hotness level by three? o.o I play guitar but don't carry it around, I should probably get a pin or something, lol.


Nah, you're just as hot as you always are. ;D

@Napoleptic that's just sad.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Mirrors...


----------



## Le9acyMuse

genetic contrasts and/or peculiar genes. my idea of aesthetics

contrasts (e.g.):
white person with black hair
small or large ears compared to head
nice jerks

peculiarities (e.g.):
schizophrenia (probably because i've romanticized it)
widow's peak
unusual birthmarks


----------



## JayDubs

I love the fact that when we're holding hands, a woman's hands (generally being smaller and more delicate) will simply disappear into mine. It makes me feel... I don't know, protective? It's the same feeling I get when I watch a horror movie with a girl, and she jumps up against me at all the scary parts. If it was a movie theater date (almost always in the evening), I then escort her home through the dark night. Quite lovely.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Le9acyMuse said:


> genetic contrasts and/or peculiar genes. my idea of aesthetics
> 
> contrasts (e.g.):
> white person with black hair
> small or large ears compared to head
> nice jerks
> 
> peculiarities (e.g.):
> schizophrenia (probably because i've romanticized it)
> widow's peak
> unusual birthmarks


so basically elven looking white boyz who are nice but with a coquettish side? makes sense to me


----------



## Coccinellidae

When I had Photoshop I loved one tool there with what I could create some thick and wide lines. It made me feel fizzy inside..mmm..


----------



## kindaconfused

I cannot take my eyes off a woman with freckles. Adorable!


----------



## Le9acyMuse

@Swordsman of Mana That's the gist of it. lol Add on a tendency to be hotheaded, yet with an even keel, and we're in business


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Le9acyMuse said:


> @Swordsman of Mana That's the gist of it. lol Add on a tendency to be hotheaded, yet with an even keel, and we're in business


I'm guessing you probably have a thing for anime boyz ^_-


----------



## Le9acyMuse

@Swordsman of Mana Lemme see... I like cool-headed drama. And anime is one of my main sources for that. I tend to use anime guys to shape my interests. So...guilty. That's embarrassing 'cuz I never even realized. lol


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Le9acyMuse said:


> @Swordsman of Mana Lemme see... I like cool-headed drama. And anime is one of my main sources for that. I tend to use anime guys to shape my interests. So...guilty. That's embarrassing 'cuz I never even realized. lol


guilty as well. why can't real boyz be that beautiful? =(


----------



## Le9acyMuse

@Swordsman of Mana I hear y'a. On the outside guys and ladies can be "WOW," but I tend not to find, too often, those with the spirit to go with it, in real life (but if i get out more, who knows). But hey, what's my idea of beauty compared to anyone else's? But man, One Piece's Zoro and Naruto's Yamato? :bored: Where to find one??

ok, I add anime to the list of things that turn me on that theoretically shouldn't. lol


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Le9acyMuse said:


> @Swordsman of Mana I hear y'a. On the outside guys and ladies can be "WOW," but I tend not to find, too often, those with the spirit to go with it, in real life (but if i get out more, who knows). But hey, what's my idea of beauty compared to anyone else's? But man, One Piece's Zoro and Naruto's Yamato? :bored: Where to find one??
> 
> ok, I add anime to the list of things that turn me on that theoretically shouldn't. lol


your tastes are a little more masculine than mine. I go more for cute


----------



## Le9acyMuse

@Swordsman of Mana heh Yeah, certitude with ambition. Can't get enough. So, whom is a primary example of yours? I might even get a new anime outta this.


----------



## Dashing

don't judge me..


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Le9acyMuse said:


> @Swordsman of Mana heh Yeah, certitude with ambition. Can't get enough. So, whom is a primary example of yours? I might even get a new anime outta this.


a primary example of what?


----------



## KC

Anime? What is wrong with you freaks???














































God, I'm such a hypocrite...


----------



## Falhalterra

Meh, don't feel bad. I used to have a thing for Yaoi...almost constantly. >.>


----------



## chip

Anime huh?


----------



## chip




----------



## Eerie

KC Tan said:


> Anime? What is wrong with you freaks???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I'm such a hypocrite...


It's creepy that they all look like well endowed 12 year olds. Just sayin'


----------



## chip

Eerie said:


> It's creepy that they all look like well endowed 12 year olds. Just sayin'


It's creepier when some of them wear school girl outfits. Well, that's creepy when anyone wears 
the outfit in a sexual manner, especially adults.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

chip said:


> It's creepier when some of them wear school girl outfits. Well, that's creepy when anyone wears
> the outfit in a sexual manner, especially adults.


no it isn't. it turns some people on, so they do it.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Falhalterra said:


> Meh, don't feel bad. I used to have a thing for Yaoi...almost constantly. >.>


----------



## Falhalterra

Swordsman of Mana said:


>


Prefer it if they were naked, just saying.  xD


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Falhalterra said:


> Prefer it if they were naked, just saying.  xD


well, I didn't think posting nude **** erotica pics would be a very good idea


----------



## Falhalterra

Swordsman of Mana said:


> well, I didn't think posting nude **** erotica pics would be a very good idea


I know that. >.> I just had to comment anyway. lol Personal opinion.


----------



## Falhalterra

From looking through this whole thread (I really did last night), here are some more odd things that turn me on:


o	Having my wrists tickled and licked/kissed. I like incisors also rubbed up against the veins.
o	Long, tapering fingers.
o	Watching someone with beautiful fingers smoke.
o	Leather/vinyl pants.
o	Moaning, whimpering, groaning, grunting, whispering, and dirty talking.
o	Play wrestling.
o	Tickling.
o	Breathing on my neck, licking it, biting it, caressing it, kissing it, and being slightly choked/asphyxiated.
o	Androgyny.
o	Sucking on and biting fingers lightly.
o	Watching Horror movies.
o	Boots on men, especially steel-toed.
o	Wearing heels and heeled boots.
o	The smell of chlorine on someone’s skin.
o	Nazi uniforms/bondage gear.
o	Army/military/navy/marine-related.
o	Suits and ties, especially.
o	Playful arrogance.
o	Cool, fall air (hard to admit).
o	White button-up long sleeved shirts.
o	Intelligence, sense of humor, logical air to them. Geeky and Nerdy.
o	Clavicles.
o	Biting and sucking on someone’s lip.
o	Right arch eyebrows.
o	Tripp pants.
o	Rough/angry sex.
o	Smooth, soft hands.
o	Smirking in a suggestive way.
o	Being pinned down.
o	Motorcycles.


----------



## Vivid Melody

Here are mine. Nothing really too out of the ordinary:

Rings on guys. Hmm that sounds weird but I don't mean it like that. I don't go after married men or anything lol.

Being bound and especially gagged. I have a kidnap fantasy. The thought of it has turned me on ever since I was young.

Feet, though I don't have a foot fetish. I just happen to really like the way my husband's feet look. They're kind of feminine looking and I like that. 

The thought of my husband having sex with another girl.


----------



## SenhorFrio

I don't really find it an odd thing to be attracted to, but i'm attracted to domination, especially when it comes to guy on guy, not so much bondage just domination plain and simple. Gagging is another one i like!


----------



## VenusianMizu

Scrawny-ness

I have it _bad_ for naturally scrawny guys (No, not skinny, *scrawny*). They're the ultimate physical turn-on. I hate muscle. Like, any amount of muscle. If you don't work out and are naturally scrawny, boney, and veiny, you don't have to start to impress me; I'm already sold.


----------



## chimeric

Trekkies (Pick any dude I've been attracted to in my life. Likelihood that he's a trekkie? Close to 100%. Am I a trekkie? No.)


----------



## grrl

Most of my quirky turn-ons I can account for. Except acne scars. This I do not understand.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

grrl said:


> Most of my quirky turn-ons I can account for. Except acne scars. This I do not understand.


could you be correlating it with age/experience?


----------



## Ace Face

I think acne scars are adorable.


----------



## grrl

Swordsman of Mana said:


> could you be correlating it with age/experience?


It's possible. I like them on anyone though really - cutesy younger women as much as rugged older men.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

grrl said:


> It's possible. I like them on anyone though really - cutesy younger women as much as rugged older men.


interesting. perhaps you like the imperfection and "uniqueness" of it


----------



## bengalcat

In season 2 of Mad Men there's an episode where Don Draper mixes a drink for him and Conrad Hilton at an empty bar. The way he went about making that drink was such a turn on. Something about the nonchalance and how he knew exatly what to do, the right way in the right amounts, and then somehow the sexiness in the implements - the glasses and the stirrer and the pestle - and the sounds - the pouring of liquid and the clinking of ice. The overall atmosphere too I suppose, dimly lit, empty, well-furnished bar.

I'm not much of a drinker or a bar frequenter but now I feel like I have to go somewhere where there's a mixologist (though, not one of those hyperactive show-off ones) and watch them make drinks. Mmmm.


----------



## Vivid Melody

^^ Or maybe it's kind of like how some people find freckles cute.


----------



## Warrior_Princess

ALOT of things turn me on.... but for starters...
Hairy men, men who wear _carhartts_, eye to eye contact, foreplay, listening to people have sex, a man who is willing to provide what a woman needs sexually, a soft touch at the right time but hair pulling, lip biting, and rough thrusting in all the right places is a must.


----------



## Polo

...Do you especially enjoy the spine? (Because I do!)


----------



## Polo

red_1038 said:


> And...anything that reminds me of my father. _That's_ an issue.


I dunno. I've heard before that many women can be attracted to someone who reminds them of their father (or at least a father figure), although they might not notice it because it is subconscious. Maybe it's a desire to feel protected?


----------



## Hruberen

blood
purring
excessive rubbing
licking and exploring all parts of the body
leather body suits
a "yea, I know this sounds crazy, but I like it" look
Playful biting


----------



## PrinceinExile

The song Futuristic Lover or more what the songs about ~


----------



## Polo

Agreed! I don't mind muscle that's just there; some guys seem to just have muscles that are more defined, even though they clearly do not work out. But I hate abs and all that! Those thin, boney boys you mention, though. Mmmmm...


----------



## slightlycrazed

Plaid. I don't know why, I just can't resist the plaid.


----------



## Thalassa

Kinky, MILF chasing ISTP, why you gotta smell so good?


----------



## jadedtortoise

Hearing other people have sex, but its only arousing if I come across it accidentally. 

I also like when during sex, I imagine my partner being a stranger and feeling the thrill of sexing someone taboo (taboo being broad here)

Hmmm, what else... seeing a visibly very-hard erection is a huge turn on, especially following a blow/hand job and the guy is just aching to take me. 

Sorry, if this is TMI XD


----------



## Dean Machine

-Hearing people having sex
-Seeing an erection under pants/under ware, whatever
-Feeling an erection (more so when he's clothed and when it's being pushed up against me)
-Transvestites (not all, of course, but some, _dayum._)
Hurr.


----------



## Moon_Child

viva said:


> One time my SO was (playfully... not seriously) pretending he was a lion and I was a gazelle and for some reason I found it strangely arousing. :mellow:


Steamy XD

Best thing I've heard all day.


----------



## PrinceinExile

I just worked out for the first time in months ... why the hell is this turning me on


----------



## knittigan




----------



## Thalassa

You sneak into my room in the middle of the night, wake me up and ask me if you can crawl in bed with me.

I said to myself I was going to end this because it's never gonna turn into a relationship...but...um...yeah


----------



## ValleyWalker

Okay. I have had so much fun reading everyone's posts that I feel it's time to turn myself in

-Having sex with Jesus. Like living in his time, having sex with him in a modest home, near some hay... He's God, so you couldn't even imagine how great the sex would be

-When I was 11 or 12, I used to play an Xbox game called Knights of the Old Republic. Near the end of it, there was a boss who was the captain of some giant battleship. Before the battle, you could choose what to say to him, and if you said something that angered him, he'd start yelling and suck your experience points away. I used to continuously make him upset with me, and watch has he zapped my hard work (experience) out of me with his lightening spell, making him more powerful. Although I progressed past him in the game, I always kept a file saved at the point just before meeting him so I could always go back and talk to him again ;P


----------



## Zeptometer

Bodypaint. Like, full body, covered with (metallic) paint. Weird, but as far as a fetish goes, not typically held in a bad light.

I think it's because whoever I'm in love with, I sort of covet them. Not like, in a jealous way, but they sort of become so precious in my mind that I associate them with things that are shiny and precious themselves.


----------



## Zeptometer

jadedtortoise said:


> Sorry, if this is TMI XD


That's kind of the point, isn't it? The only stipulation is that out of courtesy, you should read other people's stuff 

Besides, that's just hot.


----------



## traceur

i used to have fantasies of sharing my xwife (when we where stil married).

in practice the closest i've goten to this was during our online phase when i used to send her on sexual missions, such as find a guy to finger fuck you, get a guy to think your going to have sex and cockblock him the last second, etc... and at the time my motive seemed mainly exhibitionist, and sort of felt good to control her that way... but then my fantasies turned up a notch, and we never executed them, i wasn't sure how i would feel after the fact and didn't want to risk it being an impass.


----------



## kagemitsu

Black pantyhose, tights and leggings.
They drive me nuts, don't ask me why: it just happens. :|


----------



## bromide




----------



## Who

While I normally think things like clopfics and pictures of that sort are weird, I just found a video that involves a rather attractive female wearing My Little Pony panties. Granted they're from one of the older generations of My Little Pony, but it's the most confusing thing I've ever seen. My body has no idea how to react to this.


----------



## Darkestblue

I love body moles. I don't think it's weird that they turn me on. I just don't ever hear/see people talking about them.

I'd say the more the better, but too many isn't attractive. Something like this is nice.

*(NSFW):* http://i.imgur.com/xXzeL.jpg :blushed:


----------



## bromide

Needs less 4chan faces covering the boobs.


----------



## knittigan

Jazzanova said:


> I love body moles. I don't think it's weird that they turn me on. I just don't ever hear/see people talking about them.
> 
> I'd say the more the better, but too many isn't attractive. Something like this is nice.


I also like beauty marks (but not moles). My boyfriend has the perfect amount roud:


----------



## Eric B

This person's testimony:
Profile for: - Lemondrop.com

A woman who's had anal but will never have vaginal sex. 

It came from being an "unlucky" teen and young adult, and hoping there would still be female virgins my age by the time I found someone. Then, I read about a medieval couple who had an experience very similar to this: http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/85319-sexual-confession-time-30.html#post2111071, except that the reason they abstained from vaginal was because the Church back then frowned upon all non-reproductive sex, even in marriage. But after two years, I guess they couldn't hold out any longer.

It was interesting, and like, what if someone like that _never_ had PIV. 
Most people today who do that are doing it for basically the same reason, though before marriage. They're saving it for marriage or at least "the right person". (Of course, they fail to realize that in the eyes of all churches, that is just as sinful as going all the way). I figured it would more likely be a lesbian or asexual who would never want PIV. But then they wouldn't want any kind of sex either. Or if they are willing to try it, it seemed always do PIV as well.
I figured it would likely be someone who did that before discovering their true sexuality, and then gave up men altogether. But this is the first time I've ever seen something fitting that. Most like that also usually end up going all the way before "coming out".

I realized this is deeply archetypal. It's about something that is lost once, and can never be regained, and yet coming so close to the brink (sexual activity being so close), yet being "spared". It's about beating the odds and coming out unconquered.
The issue does seem to loom very large in the collective unconsciousness, evidenced by all the discussions and debates on it.


----------



## Curiously

men wearing suspenders. yeah, suspenders.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

When someone compliments me and I remember how sexy I am. 

I get turned on by the thought of my own sexiness.


----------



## LQ9

Nomen Nescio said:


> Andro-fem/Androgynous


Oh man, I like this too. It's also a turn-on for me when guys find androgynous women attractive. Good taste!


Also, wearing my boyfriend's pajamas... a) they're comfy and b) it's kind of like being hugged by him continuously


----------



## SkyWave

Seeing guys' erection in their pants. Whether bulge or tent. 
When people, usually girls than guys, who say they have to go pee. Not sure why this turns me on.
Hearing people have sex. One of the great things about college dorms.
Seeing nipples poke through shirts though I don't believe this counts.


----------



## Sina

I posted a lengthy list long back. Damn, I have still more to say. 

-I am seriously turned on by my own voice.

-I found it quite a turn on to just about climb a tall monumental partner for a kiss, with my legs wrapped tightly around his waist. 

-I am turned on by my partner's anger. He has the patience of a saint, so when he does get angry, it's powerful and impressive. The deep masculine voice seems even deeper. It takes on this thundering quality that thrills me! 

-I am also turned on by watching a partner sleep. I can stare at a sleeping lover, like a creep, pretty much ..all night..just watching them breath. 

-Some men smell great. I dated a guy who smelt like heaven. I loved sniffing his clothes.

-Wearing a men's shirt (with no bra underneath) turns me on, big time. The sexiness goes up several notches when it's a partner's shirt. Long sleeves are preferred. It makes me feel 'feminine' (Fuck, I know how rare it is for me to feel this way). 

-@Eerie mentioned the 1950s housewife. I think I'd like to experiment with that at some point. If I ever have a biological child, it'll be late enough in my life that I'll have met a fair bit of my professional and financial goals. It would be nice to take a year off, and be a pregnant housewife for a change. I love to cook, in general. I do a lot of the cooking (and a lot of the eating:laughing. As for cleaning, hmm, we'll see about that.  The whole thing turns me on for some odd reason. I'll share the reason once I can point it out for myself. 

And, again, no such list is complete without a mention of angry sex.


----------



## viva

Not sure if anyone else has mentioned this, but forearms. Total forearm fetish. Like if a guy is wearing a button-down shirt and rolls up the sleeves to his elbows... oh my. No idea why. Probably turns me on more than if they were shirtless.


----------



## Eerie

Boss said:


> I posted a lengthy list long back. Damn, I have still more to say.
> 
> -I am seriously turned on by my own voice.
> 
> -I found it quite a turn on to just about climb a tall monumental partner for a kiss, with my legs wrapped tightly around his waist.
> 
> -I am turned on by my partner's anger. He has the patience of a saint, so when he does get angry, it's powerful and impressive. The deep masculine voice seems even deeper. It takes on this thundering quality that thrills me!
> 
> -I am also turned on by watching a partner sleep. I can stare at a sleeping lover, like a creep, pretty much ..all night..just watching them breath.
> 
> -Some men smell great. I dated a guy who smelt like heaven. I loved sniffing his clothes.
> 
> -Wearing a men's shirt (with no bra underneath) turns me on, big time. The sexiness goes up several notches when it's a partner's shirt. Long sleeves are preferred. It makes me feel 'feminine' (Fuck, I know how rare it is for me to feel this way).
> 
> -@Eerie mentioned the 1950s housewife. I think I'd like to experiment with that at some point. If I ever have a biological child, it'll be late enough in my life that I'll have met a fair bit of my professional and financial goals. It would be nice to take a year off, and be a pregnant housewife for a change. I love to cook, in general. I do a lot of the cooking (and a lot of the eating:laughing. As for cleaning, hmm, we'll see about that.  The whole thing turns me on for some odd reason. I'll share the reason once I can point it out for myself.
> 
> And, again, no such list is complete without a mention of angry sex.


I agree with most of yours, well... except the tall partner one  I'm already 6 feet tall, someone would have to be like.... freakishly tall for me to ever accomplish THAT one.


----------



## CrabbyPaws

I agree, I also love the smell of men. Not all men, but my boyfriends natural smell is so good. Very manly. Turns me on. :blushed:


----------



## knittigan

I'm _really_ bad for forearms. Especially the area on the outer sides where the muscle meets the bone. 

I was fondling my boyfriend's a few months ago and he asked me if I had a thing for his arm hair. I mean, it's very nice arm hair and it makes his forearms look deliciously masculine, but it was the forearms themselves rather than the hair that was the centre of my attention.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

I was in the hotspring today and got totally turned on watching this couple kind of dry (wet) hump in the water. Seeing the lady put her head back and clothes her eyes was just so damn sexy. They were both so horny. In general I get turned on by public displays of affection as well.


----------



## Sina

-I find body hair very sexy on men. It's very masculine. I don't know why men feel the need to wax/shave chest/arm/leg hair. 

Until viva mentioned it, I hadn't realized that I was quite turned on by men's forearms (especially, the hairy ones). 

- Yeah, @lifeisanillusion, I am also turned by a partner closing their eyes during foreplay/sex.

-I am very turned on by calm solidity in a man. It's just about orgasmic. A guy who keeps his cool in a crisis seriously turns me on. I am very attracted to crisis workers, especially Paramedics and Fire Fighters. I am equally turned on by men who are very aware of their history and heritage, especially if they have strong opinions. Anyway, seeing someone withstand high pressure situations, and continue to work efficiently, is very arousing.


----------



## MissyMaroon

Thanks @viva for bringing the sexiness of men's forearms to public light. Nom.

Body hair is also very attractive. I actually quite enjoy chest hair if it's not super crazy. It seems very masculine and rugged.

Facial hair is also awesome. Some stubble looks very sexy.

How they smell. This is a popular one and I don't think it's remotely weird, but I love the natural scent of someone I love. I'm could have addictions to it.

Neck and shoulders and chest. That general area of a guy that just looks so solid, broad, and strong. Like you can hang onto it and know it can support all the weight of you. It's just an aesthetically pleasing area and that alone can make my thoughts wander.

Also, yeah, seeing an erection through the pants and/or underwear xD. Sigh, I mean that's probably the most obvious one in the book. Thoughts get directly corrupted. Any sort of bulge there, especially it looking hard underneath, is sure to draw attention.

*Hands*. Big, strong, blocky, masculine hands. Knowing their balance of strength and tenderness, what they're capable of doing, what feelings they're able to extract. Just the way they look. I mean, it doesn't always have to be sexual, but they're just awesome. 

The culture and compassion a man possesses. Just genuine kindness and the fortitude to display sensitivity is extremely attractive.

Eating extremely delicious food turns me on xD Ok, yeah that's a weird one. I don't want to do anything to the food itself and it isn't necessarily the food; it's just that one satisfying stimulus reminds me of another and the experience of enjoying remarkable food extends to the thought of enjoying remarkable sex. Mmm! This is awesome, you know what else is awesome? I guess that's how my mind works. I also love the idea of having things eaten off of me and vice versa, as I am very much mentally fat in that regard lol. Talk about nomz.

Being not so INCREDIBLY straight myself (hey, it's a spectrum), the strange possibilities that lurk when talking to another bicurious female. I have no idea. I don't have intentions or anything of the sort, but my mind likes to play games with me so it's fun to just enjoy the mental ride.

Riding in a car and listening to music, seeing bright lights out in the evening/night. Just absorbing all the stimuli around me and imagining the vast possibilities that come with them. It just makes me excited and thrilled to be alive, which turns me on quite a bit. 

Seeing someone (well, not anyone one, but someone I'm interested in) very passionate about a given subject that they really believe in and go off about it. Just seeing them worked up and so aligned with their cause/love, whatever it may be (as long as it doesn't oppose a value of mine), turns me on a lot. Caring is sexy. xD What can I say?

Deep, dark eyes. Eye contact.

The tone of someone's voice. The way they speak. How they carry themselves in their speech. The weight in their words. What accent they have. Foreign accents are nice. But, just in general, I guess there is a certain way someone speaks that appeals very much to me. It doesn't have to be specifically that, I'm sure there's several different types that I can be drawn to.

Someone playing music. Be it singing, or playing a musical instrument. I love to listen to music and can be so incredibly moved by it that the musician better stay clear of me.

Boxer briefs.

Dirty talk.

When a guy looks all dressed up and dashing. 

When a guy doesn't look all dressed up and dashing, haha. Just a tshirt and pants/shorts. Probably been working outside or something, messy hair, stains on their clothes, etc. No shirt is fine too. There's a certain grittiness and aura of strength that just makes you wanna jump them.

Tallness. I like a man I can climb (;

Speaking a foreign language. Or being foreign.

Happy trails.

Meh, I'll think of more later.


----------



## pepperpotts

Obviously those who said I like pain, lots of pain, physical and emotional are hypocrites. I consider myself not a fan of pains.


----------



## knittigan

@MissyMaroon, you have excellent taste :wink:


----------



## CynicallyNaive

MissyMaroon said:


> Seeing someone (well, not anyone one, but someone I'm interested in) very passionate about a given subject that they really believe in and go off about it. Just seeing them worked up and so aligned with their cause/love, whatever it may be (as long as it doesn't oppose a value of mine), turns me on a lot. Caring is sexy. xD What can I say?
> ....
> Deep, dark eyes. Eye contact.
> 
> ...Tallness. I like a man I can climb (;
> 
> Speaking a foreign language. ...


I wish i knew where to find women who share this parlay of preferences. This parlay of preferences plus a faith/religious worldview similar to mine would be too much to ask.


----------



## Sybok

-long hair
-red hair
-filigrane body (slim, but not bony)
-freckles
-slighty pale (not dead!) ;'D


----------



## Tiasie

major arrogance and a "don't give a crap" attitude. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## CynicallyNaive

Tiasie said:


> major arrogance and a "don't give a crap" attitude. Why? I have no idea.


Confidence is sexy. For many of us we'd prefer it be below the arrogance threshold, but it is really attractive.


----------



## Tiasie

CynicallyNaive said:


> Confidence is sexy. For many of us we'd prefer it be below the arrogance threshold, but it is really attractive.


Maybe arrogance was the wrong word, more like cockiness or bravado.


----------



## CynicallyNaive

Tiasie said:


> Maybe arrogance was the wrong word, more like cockiness or bravado.


Hence why for we NFs, the goal should be to develop confidence without losing caring or empathy. Then there's no stopping us. I think.


----------



## kindaconfused

having my chest rubbed and my nipples played with. it drives me nuts
kissing after oral sex


----------



## Sybok

faces of agony and pleasure of woman during sexual intercurse


----------



## Sina

Boss said:


> Hmm..
> 
> 1. Blood *really* turns me on. Period Sex. Oh Yes. Very soon, I am going to collect my bf's blood in a small vial and carry it in my purse.
> 
> 2. I am turned on by a guy clearing his throat. Especially, if he has a deep masculine voice. Which is a HUGE turn on in itself.
> 
> 3. Something about a guy sneezing turns me on. Don't ask me what, cus I don't know. I am not referring to an aa-choo kind of sneeze btw, bc that shit cracks me up.
> 
> 4. Being held down in bed is HUGE turn on. Forceful angry sex that leaves me breathless and exhausted is among the best things on earth. I love it when someone pins me down and holds my wrists in place. The pressure is very arousing.
> 
> 
> 5. Biting is a huge turn on. I love to bite my bf's lower lip. And his neck. I love long necks.
> 
> 6. I am hugely turned on by lanky dudes. I absolutely LOVE long legs and long arms. If they are kinda muscular, that's an added bonus.
> 
> 7. Lesbian sex is a turn on, for sure. Though, I am not sexually attracted to women.
> 
> 8. Dark skin. The darker the better. I have come across Black men who look like they've been carved out of luscious dark chocolate. I love licking and biting my bf's chocolate skin and and dipping his long slender chocolate fingers in cream before sucking on them. They are poetry in flesh. Oh they so are.
> 
> 9. A guy doing something he is great at- a chef with his quick masterful fingers working their magic in the kitchen, a doctor performing surgery, a researcher presenting groundbreaking work, an excellent musician performing, a mechanical engineer at work, a great professor confidently imparting knowledge worth a damn and holding his own before a class of uppity grad students, construction workers skillfully building a house, a poet writing the next potential masterpiece. .and more.
> 
> On that note, I am also majorly turned on by a man who does not look down on physical labour, no matter what his level of 'education' may be. So my bf can churn out a publishable quality research paper and fix a leaking roof. Sexy!
> 
> 9. The thought of* erotic lactation* and *pregnant sex*..This is arousing beyond words can express.


Right now, I am turned on by this old post of mine; and, I don't know why.


----------



## alexande

Boss said:


> Right now, I am turned on by this old post of mine; and, I don't know why.


Its interesting that blood turns you on; most woman are skittish to have sex while on there periods which makes no sense to me. Forceful sex is fantastic, I swear one of my ex's and I used to spar in bed.


----------



## Sina

alexande said:


> Its interesting that blood turns you on; most woman are skittish to have sex while on there periods which makes no sense to me. Forceful sex is fantastic, I swear one of my ex's and I used to spar in bed.


It turns me on in a major way. Actually, I am starting to realize that women are more open to period sex than I initially thought. Some men tend to be queasy about it too. 

And yes, forceful sex is always great. It's especially fun when a guy can just throw me around, and be very dominant lol. Such submission is a huge contrast to my personality outside the bedroom . I enjoy it even more when the guy is athletic. As a martial artist, I tend to be stronger than the average woman. So, a partner who can really pin me down and exhaust me is always appreciated.


----------



## alexande

Boss said:


> It turns me on in a major way. Actually, I am starting to realize that women are more open to period sex than I initially thought. Some men tend to be queasy about it too.
> 
> And yes, forceful sex is always great. It's especially fun when a guy can just throw me around, and be very dominant lol. Such submission is a huge contrast to my personality outside the bedroom . I enjoy it even more when the guy is athletic. As a martial artist, I tend to be stronger than the average woman. So, a partner who can really pin me down and exhaust me is always appreciated.


It could be just my sexual partners have been skittish. Lol any girl I'm involved with I can throw around no problem. I'm used to stronger then average woman, my last relationship was with a powerlifter. Martial arts is a very sexy attribute in my opinion I like a girl who can pack a punch.


----------



## Theyknow

As strange as it sounds, when my girlfriend does baby voices it turns me on in an unimaginable way. Just hearing her sound helpless, weak and NEEDING me turns me on so much o.0


----------



## waitwhat...

Boss said:


> It turns me on in a major way. Actually, I am starting to realize that women are more open to period sex than I initially thought. Some men tend to be queasy about it too.


Yeah, I thought I was really strange for being so aroused during my period... It's so hard too, because my husband is not comfortable with the idea of period sex, so I have to sit there and flame while thinking of all the kinky things I'd like to do to him. Wish I could pursuade him that it's really not that bad...


----------



## kaleidoscope

New updated list :

1. Contrarily to girls who enjoy being slammed against the wall (ouch!), I much prefer when my partner slowly and deliberately backs me up against the wall while talking to me and maintaining eye contact, or rather while giving me little kisses so I don't even realize what's happening until I'm actually backed up against the wall. SO FUCKING SEXY BEYOND WORDS.

2. It drives me nuts teasing my guy in public sexually, especially at a formal occasion when he can't really do anything about it, doing it over and over to the extent that he'd be so frustrated, he'd angrily pound me as soon as we were alone. I've never done this BUT I WANT TO.

3. If I'm wearing a skirt, his hand just immediately reaching under it without even asking. 

4. Hugs that turn into groping without a word being exchanged.

5. When a guy argues his point passionately, especially eloquently. TAKE ME NOW MY BODY IS READY.

6. Some girls who have this sort of ethereal grace to them, like they're effortlessly delicate. 

7. For guys, rough palms. The contrast with my skin is so sexy. For girls, long, thin hands with rings. Also, pale skin on girls. 

8. Asking me if he wants me to fuck him. Drawing it out, and asking me to say please. 

9. When a guy talks about women's bodies in excruciating detail, emphasizing what he finds beautiful or hot, and what he'd like to do. Even if he's my friend, I'd want to fuck him right here and now.

10. People who whisper in my ear, even if it's absolutely innocent. My friend once whispered to me in class to give her a pen and it sent chills up my spine.

11. The taste of blood. Metallic, and yet delicious.

12. When an older guy calls me "kiddo". 

13. Hands/lips/tongue tracing patterns on my back. Such a turn on..

14. Phone sex. 

15. Erections.

16. When I'm slightly irritated at him and he starts giving me those little kisses on my cheeks, nose, neck and laughing at me. Just makes me want to pounce on him.

17. Someone said above : when a guy is mad. MY GOD WHY IS THAT SO SEXY TO ME. Just the thought of his voice getting firmer when he snaps at someone, his tone, his attitude, especially when he's usually a very calm person, gets me all hot and bothered in mere seconds. 

18. When he asks me if I'm going to cum for him. I don't know why, but it's a huge weakness of mine. 

19. The mix of pleasure and pain. Being cut and then having it licked off, being spanked and then rubbed or kissed, this mix of violence and gentleness makes me melt. 

20. Being told what to do. 

21. This one's a bit weird. Feeling like someone wants me, is lusting after me is weirdly sexy to me. There's nothing more arousing than knowing or seeing that that person is just dying to fuck you.

22. The idea of being fucked in the dirt, and getting all sorts of scrapes all over my body and leaves in my hair haha. 

23. Being fucked while I'm on the phone with my mom. The idea of having to stay quiet is so hot. 

24. Tasting my own cum on my partner's lips. 

25. Denial of orgasm, and forced orgasm.


----------



## knittigan

> New updated list :
> 
> 1. Contrarily to girls who enjoy being slammed against the wall (ouch!), I much prefer when my partner slowly and deliberately backs me up against the wall while talking to me and maintaining eye contact, or rather while giving me little kisses so I don't even realize what's happening until I'm actually backed up against the wall. SO FUCKING SEXY BEYOND WORDS.
> 
> 2. It drives me nuts teasing my guy in public sexually, especially at a formal occasion when he can't really do anything about it, doing it over and over to the extent that he'd be so frustrated, he'd angrily pound me as soon as we were alone. I've never done this BUT I WANT TO.
> 
> 3. If I'm wearing a skirt, his hand just immediately reaching under it without even asking.
> 
> 4. Hugs that turn into groping without a word being exchanged.
> 
> 5. *When a guy argues his point passionately, especially eloquently. TAKE ME NOW MY BODY IS READY. *
> 
> 6. Some girls who have this sort of ethereal grace to them, like they're effortlessly delicate.
> 
> 7. *For guys, rough palms. The contrast with my skin is so sexy.* For girls, long, thin hands with rings. Also, pale skin on girls.
> 
> 8. *Asking me if he wants me to fuck him. Drawing it out, and asking me to say please.*
> 
> 9. When a guy talks about women's bodies in excruciating detail, emphasizing what he finds beautiful or hot, and what he'd like to do. Even if he's my friend, I'd want to fuck him right here and now.
> 
> 10. People who whisper in my ear, even if it's absolutely innocent. My friend once whispered to me in class to give her a pen and it sent chills up my spine.
> 
> 11. The taste of blood. Metallic, and yet delicious.
> 
> 12. When an older guy calls me "kiddo".
> 
> 13. Hands/lips/tongue tracing patterns on my back. Such a turn on..
> 
> 14. Phone sex.
> 
> 15. *Erections.*
> 
> 16. When I'm slightly irritated at him and he starts giving me those little kisses on my cheeks, nose, neck and laughing at me. Just makes me want to pounce on him.
> 
> 17. Someone said above : *when a guy is mad. MY GOD WHY IS THAT SO SEXY TO ME. Just the thought of his voice getting firmer when he snaps at someone, his tone, his attitude, especially when he's usually a very calm person, gets me all hot and bothered in mere seconds. *
> 
> 18. *When he asks me if I'm going to cum for him.* I don't know why, but it's a huge weakness of mine.
> 
> 19. The mix of pleasure and pain. Being cut and then having it licked off, being spanked and then rubbed or kissed, this mix of violence and gentleness makes me melt.
> 
> 20. *Being told what to do. *
> 
> 21. This one's a bit weird. Feeling like someone wants me, is lusting after me is weirdly sexy to me. There's nothing more arousing than knowing or seeing that that person is just dying to fuck you.
> 
> 22. The idea of being fucked in the dirt, and getting all sorts of scrapes all over my body and leaves in my hair haha.
> 
> 23. *Being fucked while I'm on the phone with my mom. The idea of having to stay quiet is so hot.*
> 
> 24. *Tasting my own cum on my partner's lips.  *
> 
> 25. *Denial of orgasm, and forced orgasm.*


You have excellent turn ons, @kaleidoscope. Your screaming caps made me choke on my coffee :laughing:

There is nothing hotter than watching someone argue their point in a really rational, persuasive way. Except when someone asks you to say please :wink:


----------



## kaleidoscope

@knittigan, you obviously have awesome taste as well  I would've thanked all your posts on this thread, but I didn't want to come off as stalker-ish :blushed:


----------



## alexande

kaleidoscope said:


> I didn't want to come off as stalker-ish :blushed:


Something about a girl stalking me makes me hot. Not in the I want to watch you 24/7 be obsessed with you kinda way. Just a typical lustful stalk with little infatuation.


----------



## Autumn Raven

I get off on knowing that I make a man nervous.

Also, there is something very exciting about being lusted for by an older man (10+ years my senior). Yum.

Being a tease, in general, but particularly in public.

I love a good spanking.

I like to beg, or to be begged.

Sometimes I fantasize that I am being watched from outside a window, etc. Voyeurs- come and get it.

Scent. Aqua Di Gio is FUCKME in a bottle. I also like a light body odor. 

Baking.

Being pinned against the bed, wall, or bent over a table or countertop.

Noticing my taste/smell on his hands.

The scratchy texture of the face a day or so after shaving.

Black women, or fuller-figured white women.

Lots o' labia.

Transgender men and women.


----------



## Sina

I have a thing for older men too. I always fantasized about dating an older Professor ..ahem. Anything "forbidden" or risky is a turn-on. 

Luckily, my partner is pursuing a Doctorate and plans on becoming a lecturer. So, I'll get to make the most of that (modified) fantasy.


----------



## SilentScream

Boss said:


> Is anyone turned on by navels? I find them pretty unappealing, but I've heard that some people are very attracted to them. Enlighten me, navel-worshipers!


I like to play with belly buttons. But they don't specifically turn me on, no. 

However, from the perspective that usually playing with a woman's belly button a certain way turns her on sort of comes back to make me a little more horny.


----------



## knittigan

Boss said:


> I have a thing for older men too. I always fantasized about dating an older Professor ..ahem. Anything "forbidden" or risky is a turn-on.
> 
> Luckily, my partner is pursuing a Doctorate and plans on becoming a lecturer. So, I'll get to make the most of that (modified) fantasy.


My boyfriend is currently working on a master's degree and the semester they make him TA/teach review sessions, etc. there is going to be *so. much. sex.*


----------



## Kaspa

When I find a woman I like, it happens that they are either lesbian or bisexual. Literally, I can't recall even one straight girl that I've dated. I've always liked tomboy-kind of girls, and prefably those that they don't give a fuck do they act girly or manly. Women with a short hair, damn great. I have no idea why this is. I just find girly-girl-glitter-and-heels type of girls rather boring.


----------



## alexande

Boss said:


> Is anyone turned on by navels? I find them pretty unappealing, but I've heard that some people are very attracted to them. Enlighten me, navel-worshipers!


lol I cant believe I missed this earlier, navels definitely do it for me. It could be because I have a strange belly button, but something about a woman's stomach really really gets me going.


----------



## kaleidoscope

@Autumn Raven, I'm talking to a guy eleven years older than me. I agree, I don't know why, but it's sexy as hell !! 



Boss said:


> I have a thing for older men too. I always fantasized about dating an older Professor ..ahem. Anything "forbidden" or risky is a turn-on.


Try declaring to your (married) forty year old biology teacher that you find him sexy as hell in front of the entire class. In high school. 

*hides after this confession*


----------



## TheBeanie

I have fantasized for as long as I remember about passionate love making with : a sentient robot;a character called Murtagh from the inheritance cycle and werewolves (or wolverine).
I find strength and dominance sexy. I have a petite, fragile-ish frame so it'll have to be the careful sort of dominance, the thought of which I find twice as sexy.


----------



## Sybok

after all this years... thanks to alcohol and an international website like PerC.

I am a fan of domination, not being the dominated part, but the domineering...
sadly, my INFJ comes through, and I have to switch to... IDK
and I love hair, not bodyhair, but head-hair, this beautiful hair, long hair.... I praises braids, adore buns... but no problem, ma'ams, I also love short hair, but not that "its not long, but I try to make a short 2inch-ponytail"... -.-' I hate it, if a woman seems to cut her hair short to a "its better"-haircut. haircuts like "ntm"-haircuts are cruel and evil and ... well... bad. point that. 

Beanie, you mentioned the word "fragile"... aaah, my spine shivers. I am sorry, but... I have someone, a deep unfullfilled love with fragile body and its (biting my under lip) beyond my mind... kind of dark past senses, switches me to become an animal -.-'


----------



## LunaWolf

I love dark hair or really light hair (black or ash blonde or red) and really light eyes.
And easily fall in love with foreigners :O
I have fallen in love with a russian guy (blonde, blue eyed ) I have fallen in love with a son of my mothers friends a "black" man with dread locks and I even fell in love with an asian guy from a local chinese restaurant..... 
I fall in love with hot, smart, cute, friendly foreigners everytime
My fetish is foreigners


----------



## Sybok

foreigner... its a good idea. As I thought about it... being spoken from an beautiful female in a not-my-main-language  beautiful
I love to sit in the subway by listening to foreign tourists, especially female tourists from US, UK, france, italy... =) aaaaah, oh heaven =)


----------



## Peripheral

I'm having quite the time reading the comprehensive lists of the female posters' likes. I could almost fap to this thread.
Any of you ladies like INTP's? ;P


----------



## Sina

PeteTheZombie said:


> Squeeeeezzee!
> 
> I do love me some hug bumpers...
> @DeductiveReasoner knows what im talking about


I had never heard the term "hug bumpers" :laughing:; and it's hilarious.


----------



## JamieBond

hats. I love being able to take a guy's hat off and run my hand through his hair. also stealing the aforementioned hats. this one time I stole my then-bf's hat and ran around in it the whole day. aweeeeesome.


----------



## Pete The Lich

Boss said:


> I had never heard the term "hug bumpers" :laughing:; and it's hilarious.


*Ne* at its finest!


----------



## Moon_Child

- When I've pissed him off to the point he screams at me. I want to be screamed at more, so I piss him off even more. It makes great for angry sex ^^'
- When a guy tells me, "Bad girl!," and then spanks me.
- Slapping a guy in the face while having sex.
- Giving and receiving pain... I guess I'm a sadist and masochist. 
- Accents
- I like guys with soft hands.
- Guys that love tinkering with their gadgets. 
- Feeling vulnerable
- Cute professors that are nervous about being accused of sexual harassment. 
- Virgins 
- Fire and swords
- Playing videogames while getting... 'loved.'
- Being a tease
- Industrial music... Like NIN. Aphex Twin works too 
- This is weird... but I get horny when I'm building my character in videogames. 
- The feeling of silk. I avoid silk dresses else I'd act like a cat on catnip.


----------



## Pete The Lich

JamieBond said:


> The smell of my own sweat.
> I work out six days a week in a group so this gets _really _interesting sometimes.


HOBOfied?


----------



## Longdove

Moon_Child said:


> - Playing videogames while getting... 'loved.'


Could you expand on this?


----------



## Moon_Child

Longdove said:


> Could you expand on this?


-Content too explicit for my taste, sorry-

Instead, enjoy this!


----------



## JamieBond

PeteTheZombie said:


> HOBOfied?


do what now?


----------



## Pete The Lich

JamieBond said:


> do what now?


:|
ugh 
the gif didnt show


----------



## red_1038

I've said it before and I'll say it again.
CROSS DRESSING.
nom.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

FRECKLES.

That is all.


----------



## red_1038

@AppleCat how you doin'?


----------



## silverlark

Fat/split lip on my behalf. If a boy were to incur this I would be utterly helpless not to kiss it.

And about the freckles... Petting freckles is the best.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Cleaning?


----------



## Sybok

Dear *Tawanda*!
sadly, my springcleaning is nearly over, but  i am a little bit scared and ask: next Springcleaning, 2013, with you in Berlin ???

:redface:


----------



## Fleetfoot

Emanuel Mayer said:


> Dear *Tawanda*!
> sadly, my springcleaning is nearly over, but  i am a little bit scared and ask: next Springcleaning, 2013, with you in Berlin ???
> 
> :redface:


Haha, I always wanted to go to Berlin.


----------



## Sybok

so its a win³-situation ;'D


----------



## Vivid Melody

Eating yummy food (sometimes). Ironically, I find food mixed with sex a turn off.


----------



## knittigan

When my boyfriend's mother starts telling me stories about how he has always been protective over his loved ones and how he used to run around in the backyard playing games with his imaginary friends.


----------



## kaleidoscope

When he tells me I'm his. That kind of possessiveness is so sexy, as long as my partner doesn't go overboard of course.


----------



## Soul Eater

Men dressed up in suits omggg. The fitted dress pants, the tie perfect for grabbing, the coat usually emphasizes the shoulders quite well, the nice dress shoes. it's just so appealing. i don't know why. sometimes i'd rather see a guy in a nice suit than naked. (sometimes)

athletic butts (and to a lesser extent, bubble butts). the bigger the better imo.

men's legs, especially when they're toned and hairy

or just body hair in general omg. stubble is amazing. makes me so sad that my boyfriend insists of shaving ALL of his body and facial hair 

i don't really like feet, but i like it when men wear long socks. 

i think it's sexy when men wear short shorts / booty shorts. HOT DAMN, especially when they have nice asses. i rarely ever seen men wearing them, though  boo for living in a hardcore conservative religious state

tight clothes!! 

body odor. 

the smell of sweaty men, sex, and semen in a room after we do the dirty deed. 

i love to smell my boyfriend's clothes, especially after he has worn them on a hot day

i wasn't ever big on cologne, but my boyfriend bought one from burberry recently.. so enticing. consider me converted.

men that have an average or athletic build. i think i actually prefer average. 

deeper voices

i like dominating other men, especially if they're masculine. competing for control is pure sex. 

occasionally, i like the tables to be reversed and to be dominated

i never even considered having sex in public places, but it's becoming more and more appealing as time progresses

have a fantasy of working out with my boyfriend at a gym and we end up going at it in the middle of the gym

a little weight gain is sexy

hispanic men, oh lordy

hearing men moan, especially when it's because i know what i'm doing at the time is pleasing them

feeding my ego by compliments

dirty talk, but honestly i'm awful at it

i've had voyeuristic fantasies before

there are a few more, but i think they're a bit too explicit..


----------



## Antichrist

Really confrontational direct women. Spirit and passion above all; its key.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

While I tend to crush on women based on more intrinsic things, generally things I find endearing about them, like their personalities, how they act, things they say and do, and that sort of thing, I've noticed lately that all my recent crushes also share a similar, smaller framed body type. It's interesting to note, if only because it's yet one more thing that separates me from the average guy going crazy for the ladies with outrageous curves, lol. I think maybe it's because these crushes don't find it necessary to show off and/or be arrogant with regards to their bodies that I appreciate them even more. Or maybe it's because they don't get noticed as often, so I feel for them? I dunno.

Come to think of it, a couple of my ex's had this in common too, and that was like a decade ago now, so I guess this is something I've always had catch my eye and I just never realized, lol. Wow, I can be a total dunce sometimes. >_>


----------



## rambleonrose

Selene said:


> First of all, I want to say that I'm not into wrists. But I love reading the descriptions from you people who are. You're quite daring.
> 
> Here are mine:
> 1. The song "Splish Splash" by Bobby Darin
> 2. The following words/things/situations: swimsuit, bathing suit, bath, bubbles, shower, wet, soapy, splish/splash/sploosh/splosh, pish/posh, rub/dub/scrub/tub, any other aquatic silliness I forgot...
> (Not usually turned on by wetlook stuff though.)
> 
> So, I'm just wondering...has anybody else here ever masturbated to:
> 
> -Old clips of Sesame Street from the 1980's showing elephants at a zoo?
> -The TV show Kidsongs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ I used to fantasize about the little blue guy when I was younger. Thankfully, I've moved onto better things:
> _
> -The movie "Air Bud"?
> -A CD set informercial?
> -Barbara Streisand's singing?
> -Clips of the Australian TV series "It Takes Two" (by downloading audio of the show from YouTube, putting it into Audacity, and looping 4-5 second sections of it for several minutes at a time)?
> -Twitter results in a Google search?
> -Amazon previews of books aimed at children between the ages of 2 and 5?
> -A stash of hundreds of YouTube videos, the majority of them posted by teenage girls, collected over the course of many years, meticulously selected and categorized into 4 different private playlists by how arousing they are? (I had an Excel spreadsheet too, but I lost that when my computer crashed a few weeks ago. Sort function is useful.)
> 
> ...
> 
> [looks around for a hand] Anyone?:laughing:
> 
> Naturally, I can't find too much on the Internet about this... Of course, I like some normal stuff too. I just can't really get super-turned on by it unless if I have a 1950's novelty song playing in the background. But, just letting you know, I'm probably that guy that keeps watching your 4-year-old daughter's dance recital video 50 times--with the video minimized--because it has a cover version I haven't heard before.


What....is this not normal? I thought everyone did that


----------



## CataclysmSolace

I used to be turned on, but then I took an arrow to the knee...


----------



## Sina

kaleidoscope said:


> When he tells me I'm his. That kind of possessiveness is so sexy, as long as my partner doesn't go overboard of course.


Sexy! yes. I like the feeling that a man can possess me so completely (while, I possess him in turn). 

Of course, neither of us here is referring to unhealthy/over the top stuff.

@knittigan

You know, I am pretty damn capable of protecting myself. But, there's something so sexy about a man whose personality combines strength and kindness. I was at a crowded restaurant, once. This waitress looked really tired, and I had my eye on her because she looked pale and uncomfortable. Then, suddenly, she passed out. 

It was strange how little compassion people have, knitt. I mean..my bf was the only one who rushed to help her. And, then some people started to get their lazy apathetic butts of their seats. But, I was so touched by his compassion. He tended to her, and he relocated her to a room that wasn't crowded and full of assholes. He held her hand and talked to her as she regained consciousness. I was so proud of him. It was so heartwarming. She was actually a single mother working 3 jobs , round the clock. The whole situation was so...*sigh* I was touched. 

We had great sex, that night. I was so enamoured with him...his strength and his kindness, the greatest turn-ons of all.


----------



## missushoney

I like the wet look a guy gets when he just got out of the shower. He can be in a towel or in clothes but just his wet hair and a few beads of water still clinging to him, that's hot. Also I like tall, skinny, super smart guys with longish hair. I love it when a guy can talk to me about programming or neutrons and I only know about 5% of what he's saying. And I like a challenge. I'm rather headstrong and stubborn and independent. It's sexy when a guy thinks he can tame the wild beast. haha. Don't know why but all of those things are super hot to me.


----------



## Antichrist

missushoney said:


> I like the wet look a guy gets when he just got out of the shower. He can be in a towel or in clothes but just his wet hair and a few beads of water still clinging to him, that's hot. Also I like tall, skinny, super smart guys with longish hair. I love it when a guy can talk to me about programming or neutrons and I only know about 5% of what he's saying. And I like a challenge. I'm rather headstrong and stubborn and independent. It's sexy when a guy thinks he can tame the wild beast. haha. Don't know why but all of those things are super hot to me.


----------



## missushoney

Antichrist said:


>


haha. I'm assuming you are something like that? well then you're hot. ^_^ and thank you for the rose.


----------



## JamieBond

Armageddon_Wasteland said:


> I used to be turned on, but then I took an arrow to the knee...


found your off button, did it?


----------



## Airy

Humour involving puns. Especially puns pertaining to sex. So hot. :laughing:


----------



## CataclysmSolace

JamieBond said:


> found your off button, did it?


 
I fell on my face I did.


----------



## CataclysmSolace

Airy said:


> Humour involving puns. Especially puns pertaining to sex. So hot. :laughing:


Hot? Explain...


----------



## Thalassa

Realizing I have the faint lingering smell of his scrotum on my hands. 

That's some deep sexual attraction there, because with some guys I would want to go wash it off right away. Genetic compatibility for the win.


----------



## Ntuitive

girls who speak broken english, french nails, heals, stockings, straight shiny hair, submissiveness, clueless girls who are good at math


----------



## Airy

Armageddon_Wasteland said:


> Hot? Explain...


Sexual puns and double entendres to me, means being witty, intelligent, cheeky and daring = Fun and sexy :wink: Actually, I think I prefer sexual innuendos over puns but you get my point =).


----------



## qingdom

women who look at me over their glasses instead of through their glasses, no matter what type of glasses; sunglasses, clown glasses, naughty librarian glasses, reading glasses, glasses glasses... 

I always have the urge to tap their nose when they do that. To see if they'll still be looking at me or follow my finger to their nose.... before they smack my hand or yell at me.

but the self-control and resistance takes a toll as my heart only beats faster because of it. It's absolutely exhilarating!


----------



## Promethea

The *[INTP] Zooey Deschanel is not an INTP* thread turns me on.

Not really. I just had nothing else in mind but how pointless that thread was when I clicked on this one.


----------



## Curiously

I love veins that pop out of men's arms and necks. Yeah, veins on men turn me on.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

Women in yoga pants. OMG. Best piece of clothing for them ever. I have yet to see any woman look bad wearing them. )


----------



## qingdom

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Women in yoga pants. OMG. Best piece of clothing for them ever. I have yet to see any woman look bad wearing them. )


I beg to differ with you on this one... I don't mind overweight people exercising and becoming more healthy. In fact, they're encouraged to do more of what they're doing to shape up!

But for Yoga pants to be on them while quite a few may not be able to even maintain their poses for long... just makes them look funny. Not funny-funny in a laughable sense... well... sorta.. but I feel sad for them. Especially the women. =\ Most Yoga pants for for say 1X Plus size max... where these people are like near 2.5X - 3X force fitting into said max-size yoga pants... 

Mind you... I have seen beautiful curvy women and girthy men (is that even the proper context? anyway) in yoga pants doing something as simple as a tree pose without toppling over. Honorable mention to them! They maintain their ambition and determination to keep at it.

Not to say some people just 'shouldn't try' at the state their in ... but maybe not the optimal time currently if they do go forth with it. Their current mmm... how to put it... flubbiness will only get in the way of maintaining proper pose and posture. They'd lose interest and confidence right when they get into the intermediate stage where warrior 3 and reverse half-moon poses come into play due to not being able to keep proper balance. doing them in yoga pants that just doesn't fit would make them look wonky. getting too long... sorry for derail.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

I wasn't referring to them doing yoga. Just walking around in yoga pants. P I work at Wal-Mart. I see it all the time. At least yoga pants are better than PJs. >_>


----------



## Aqualung

The smell of coconut oil & chlorine together. Because it reminds me of when I was a kid & went to the public swimming pool & saw all the girls running around in bikinis. The whole pool area smelled like coconut oil & chlorine & to this day that smell gives me a boner.


----------



## Persephone

Womanly bodies turn me on. Especially curvy ones. I'm straight.


----------



## missushoney

Persephone said:


> Womanly bodies turn me on. Especially curvy ones. I'm straight.


I know what you mean! idk why. But I love curvy. Maybe I like the fertile, child bearing nature of it. I get upset when guys take me to hooters and all i see are little tiny girls. I want a thick, full busted woman to serve me my food. But I'm straight too. Glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Women in yoga pants. OMG. Best piece of clothing for them ever. I have yet to see any woman look bad wearing them. )


I would like to submit volleyball shorts into consideration.


----------



## Peripheral

MegaTuxRacer said:


> I would like to submit volleyball shorts into consideration.


Oh god, I love a girl with nice muscular legs and a nice butt in volleyball shorts.

How's that shit not illegal?


----------



## ThePower

Peripheral said:


> Oh god, I love a girl with nice muscular legs and a nice butt in volleyball shorts.
> 
> How's that shit not illegal?


Whooty !!! :happy::happy:


----------



## ThePower

missushoney said:


> I know what you mean! idk why. But I love curvy. Maybe I like the fertile, child bearing nature of it. I get upset when guys take me to hooters and all i see are little tiny girls. I want a thick, full busted woman to serve me my food. But I'm straight too. Glad to know I'm not alone.


*
I love you !* :tongue:

Why cant I find girls like you offline *sigh*


----------



## missushoney

Peripheral said:


> Oh god, I love a girl with nice muscular legs and a nice butt in volleyball shorts.
> 
> How's that shit not illegal?



Gunna have to get me some volleyball shorts. 0_o Why didn't I think of this before? Boyfriendless problem solved. roud:


----------



## missushoney

ThePower said:


> *
> I love you !* :tongue:
> 
> Why cant I find girls like you offline *sigh*


haha. calm down buddy. I just think it's hot. No girl on girl action going on here. Sorry to get your hopes all up. haha :tongue:


----------



## Fleetfoot

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Women in yoga pants. OMG. Best piece of clothing for them ever. I have yet to see any woman look bad wearing them. )


I hate to be that person, but...

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/52315/giyp/

And surprisingly, they were at Wal-Mart.


----------



## JamieBond

A guy who's just like messing around shooting hoops or wrestling or whatever. When he's like completely in his element, not caring if anyone's watching. It's magical.


----------



## RoughEstimate

Evil genius does it for me everytime.
Everydamntime. I'm ashamed, almost. I can't bring myself to step on ants, but when I catch a whif of depravity met with strategy I have to willfully avoid following the duo's host like a puppy.
I think it's because legitimate "evil" is such a foreign (and therefore interesting) concept to me.
It's sick and I need help, but if you've got blood on your hands and an equation to justify it I'm all yours.
I'll deny it if you tell anyone, though.


----------



## kaleidoscope

I think this was mentioned before, but a guy who's completely focused and immersed in whatever he's doing. He'd have that little frown on, and you could just _feel_ the intensity in his gaze and how he does what he's doing. Another (related) turn on is if I was talking to him, and he answers me all distracted: "Hmm? One second babe"

I could watch him forever.. and then fuck him.

Also, guys who cook. Naked.


----------



## Ramysa

- reading some of your posts ( i'm not gonna say which)
- confident/dominant attitude 
- long earrings touching my neck


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli

Just checked this thread out for the first time, and I gotta say, so far, I'm loving it! 

As for me, it would be easier to make a list of things that don't turn me on. :crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## emberwing

Intelligence, humor, the ability to have deep and meaningful conversation, and most of all, just being able to have fun with this person!

Yeah, nothing physical really gets to me. I'll think someone has pretty eyes, nice hair, or looks pretty in a dress, but it doesn't ignite anything sexual, more like what I suppose you other people would feel for a really great work of art.


----------



## knittigan

kaleidoscope said:


> When he drinks the heart.
> 
> I DON'T KNOW WHY OKAY.


Does it matter? It's Alexander freaking Skarsgard... I'm pretty sure I would be turned on by watching him scratch his balls :tongue:


----------



## topix

kaleidoscope said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AESpWOBOrRg
> 
> When he drinks the heart.
> 
> 
> 
> I DON'T KNOW WHY OKAY.


I've noticed more than a few women to have a thing with blood, for whatever reason. It's not as weird as you think, in that regard.


----------



## kaleidoscope

@knittigan

You are even more awesome than I thought you were


----------



## Antichrist

@kaleidoscope

Your response if your potential lover did that: ?


----------



## AbioticPrime

@n2freedom has some confessing to do.


----------



## n2freedom

AbioticPrime said:


> @n2freedom has some confessing to do.


 It would take too much time and confessions to capture it all in writing.


----------



## kaleidoscope

@topix, cause blood is DELICIOUS.

@Antichrist, depends whose heart it is. Kidding, c'mon it's a fantasy show.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Eerie said:


> Anger and stress. If I am extremely angry or stressed I get really really turned on, which just makes me more annoyed, then more angry, then as a result more turned on. I don't get it.


I get really horny when I need to pee  I mean UNBEARABLY, must hump something kind of horny.


----------



## Elyasis

kaleidoscope said:


> I get really horny when I need to pee  I mean UNBEARABLY, must hump something kind of horny.


Urethral sponge.

Urethral sponge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Mostly likely due to the pressure of trying to hold it in.


----------



## Antichrist

kaleidoscope said:


> I get really horny when I need to pee  I mean UNBEARABLY, must hump something kind of horny.


This made my day. 

Thank you~


----------



## kaleidoscope

@Antichrist

LMAO. May I ask why?


----------



## topix

kaleidoscope said:


> @Antichrist
> 
> LMAO. May I ask why?


Do you really wanna know where he might be going with that? XD


----------



## kaleidoscope

@topix

Hi, I'm an INFP. I'm oblivious, 99.9% of the time.


----------



## topix

Vivid Melody said:


> I'd like to point out that what some people might deem as conventional, another person may view as unconventional for themselves so it's completely dependent on the person reading it. I believe the purpose of this thread was to list things that turn you on that personally confuse the crap out of you even if they seem conventional to you or other people. But, it's not like it matters all that much as this is hardly a serious thread.


A lot of people weren't doing that; I read past a lot of conventional turn-ons, or at least the type that people wouldn't typically be bashful in admitting to. Also, posting overly conventional turn-ons, or worse yet ones that seem kind of designed to make the poster look good, can scare off people from posting more personal, off-kilter stuff.


----------



## Antichrist

@kaleidoscope

You don't want to know. Even I don't want to know.


----------



## Mr strategy

For some reason i like a pregnant women. Don't ask me why.


----------



## topix

Mr strategy said:


> For some reason i like a pregnant women. Don't ask me why.


Word on the street is that preggers peeps get strong arousal swings, so this should one day make you popular with wifey.

On a related note, I looked up "preggers" at Urban Dictionary, and one of the definitions was:


> Absolutely retarded way of saying pregnant. If it's slang used mainly by guys, it's obviously gay ones who didn't get the chick knocked up in the first place, because that's how it sounds. No man should ever use that phrase...EVER.


Did that stop me from using it? Hell no! Haters gonna hate


----------



## Vivid Melody

topix said:


> A lot of people weren't doing that; I read past a lot of conventional turn-ons, or at least the type that people wouldn't typically be bashful in admitting to. Also, posting overly conventional turn-ons, or worse yet ones that seem kind of designed to make the poster look good, can scare off people from posting more personal, off-kilter stuff.


Fair enough  I was only trying to support/represent the people who posted conventional stuff because they genuinely were confused by it. I don't want either groups to feel too ashamed to post. My own initial post in this thread had some _conventionally_ kinky stuff for instance.


----------



## hackm

Bathing a woman.

Running the water. Removing her clothes. Leading her to the tub. Lathering soap over her body. Rinsing the soap off. 

And I imagine it as a relatively silent event. I don't want this intimate encounter to be ruined by chit-chat.

When it's done, I would help her out and dry her off with a towel.

It's all about control for me. I don't like to control every part of a woman's life: I'm not a control freak at all. But I am a control freak in the bedroom. I have a desperate psychological need to control all sexual encounters.


----------



## Stability

Elsewhere1 said:


> I like pleasure spiked with pain........................


Fingernails raked down my back being the favorite.


----------



## strangestdude

For some reason; vampires and zombies initially biting their victims, especially when it's a group of them and the victim is pleading.  

A women just wearing nice shoes or just socks and trainers.


----------



## robespierre

You know that old man smell...like a combo of peppermint and moth balls? well, it turns me on... shhh.


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri

Discovered a weird one a few days ago...finger sucking...or something.


----------



## Sina

Alaiyo Sakuri said:


> Discovered a weird one a few days ago...finger sucking...or something.


I love this, especially long slender fingers. I love sucking and nibbling on my partner's fingers. Just so arousing.


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri

Boss said:


> I love this, especially long slender fingers. I love sucking and nibbling on my partner's fingers. Just so arousing.


The first time, I didn't see much. The second time, I got to watch from a better angle...





...sUCh a FUckiNg TurN oN.


----------



## theflavouroflife

-Mentally stimulating activity (A game of Go, Chess, Scrabble, Risk...etc.)
-Mechanical wings (I have no idea why. )
-Something that is unique to my partner's character
-Cosplay/Role playing
-That 'mad scientist' aesthetic. Oh jizz that aesthetic u //u//u Actually, any unique aesthetic is pretty cool. (Role play > u<)
-A genuine extremely affectionate gesture 
-Glasses 



I'm pretty vanilla? xD


----------



## JamieBond

I think I've said this before, but two attractive guys making out is a huge turn on. Why? The world may never know...


----------



## Curiously

When a man with nicely toned arms wears a watch.


----------



## Kaetastrophe

When someone puts their hand against my throat.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I drew whiskers on my boyfriend once. Strangely sexy.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Joey Wheeler from Yugioh :laughing:


----------



## Jonny0207

I like old people. And animals. And dead bodies how can I forget? There are so many things you can do with dead people!!!


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

I'm kinda curious as to why I find myself attracted to... curve-less?... women. Not that I mind, but I happened to realize today that a few of my once-upon-a-time crushes had no real curves to speak of. Kinda interesting to think about. Maybe it's because they're different and so they catch my eye more or something. Hmm. One of my previous SOs didn't really have curves either.

Oh well. One of the mysterious benefits of being a demi, I suppose. )


----------



## Sina

I am turned on by the thought of being kidnapped by a masked man who turns out to be my partner playing out one of our sexual fantasies.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Boss said:


> I am turned on by the thought of being kidnapped by a masked man who turns out to be my partner playing out one of our sexual fantasies.


would your partner be up for doing this IRL? :laughing:


----------



## Tanuchiro

Androgynous girls. Rawr.


----------



## blackpeppergeneral

This is all that I am able to think of at the moment. There should be more.*

Physical *
Thighs
Collar bones
lips
ear lobes
nape of neck
belly button
ankles

*Distinguishing* *markings*
moles
scars
veins
stretch marks
tattoos
piercings

*Other*
lisps
particular manner of voice or speech
accents
languages
slang
personal jargon
work related jargon
willingly admitting to embarrassing stories
sexual confession
asphyxiation
taste erotic bondage and Japanese bondage
trailing something at the back of my neck
being spiritual or pure 
roleplaying

*Traits*
playing video games together
watching him/her play video games
distracting from something
attempting something new
adorably failing at something and not giving up
focusing intently on something
idly moving ones lips
adjusting glasses
wet hair
hair in a different style or state

*What is this?*
losing when playing video games
lan cables
installing, fixing, creating, crafting
watching a movie together
being kidnapped


----------



## RayStormX

Hickory smoked horse buttholes.



From a cup.



Girls with accents.


----------



## Dimensional Transition

Pale skin, with rosy hands/cheeks. It just looks so feminine.
Really shy girls that seem like they've got some big secret they're hiding, that's really awesome too.

In general, I like pretty, shy, feminine looking girls that nobody knows anything about. I'd love to figure them out. For them to trust me and feel safe and protected around me or something.

Which is kind of hard because I'm quite a pussy and mildly introverted myself, at least I'm honest about it though, I suppose.

The whole attraction thing seems kind of out of balance for me. The people I'm attracted to are more attracted to dangerous, dumb, powerful men, which is not really me at all... And the people I attract are really dominant and leading, which is the opposite of what I'm attracted to. Derp.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Tan lines..... enough said....


----------



## error

Once on Omegle some chick(?) was talking about all the kinky stuff that turned her on, the conversation was not in the realm of sexting so I was alright with it. I don't sext, especially with strangers online. I was like"I have a few kinks, but you'd probably disconnect(for those unfamiliar Omegle is a chatroom that randomly connects you with an unknown other, you don't get a screen name it just says "Stranger". Either person can disconnect at any moment.) if I told you about them." She was like, "I wont, I promise." So i said, "The idea of being in love turns me on." She instantly disconnected. I laughed.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Volnerability and embaressment. Why does that turn me on? It is _so_ hot. 

And to clarify, NOT insecurity or wussiness. Those are actually the opposite of volerability. Volnerability is having the strengnth to let ones gaurd down. Embarassement is often the result of such an action.


----------



## Tanuchiro

Hats. Love 'em.

Well, actually, it's not really a turn-on, per se...

more like a fashion preference.

But... pair this with my earlier post (androgynous girls) and things get more than a little sexy.


----------



## Otawan

Controlling people, embarrassment, and lack of emotion in my partner don't really make sense to me, but apparently I find them to be attractive qualities.


----------



## blackpeppergeneral

- Uncommon sports: Archery, Kendo, Lacrosse, Mountain climbing, Abseiling, Base jumping, Bungee Jumping, Snowboarding
- Contrasting physical stature and voice: Deep voice and slender frame
- Sharing mutual turn ons
- Petty Jealousy


----------



## error

Unicorntopia said:


> Volnerability and embaressment. Why does that turn me on? It is _so_ hot.
> 
> And to clarify, NOT insecurity or wussiness. Those are actually the opposite of volerability. Volnerability is having the strengnth to let ones gaurd down. Embarassement is often the result of such an action.


Emberassment is the result of insecurity and arrogance.


----------



## Unicorntopia

error said:


> Emberassment is the result of insecurity and arrogance.


And that's where we disagree


----------



## Erbse

Unicorntopia said:


> And that's where we disagree


It would hardly be an embarrassment if you weren't insecure about it.


----------



## Reicheru

lifeisanillusion said:


> Talking about deep, emotional issues with girls. I can get a raging hard on when hearing someone share a story that is difficult for them to share.


^ this turned me on.

and i love it when boys get a little jealous and possessive over me, especially when they try to hide it or think i can't see them from the corner of my eye with that doe-eyed look of MINE on their face.


----------



## SilentScream

Erbse said:


> It would hardly be an embarrassment if you weren't insecure about it.





error said:


> Emberassment is the result of insecurity and arrogance.


Both of you have no idea what erotic humiliation/embarrassment is do you?

But I do see your points. 

However, humiliation and embarrassment in erotic play still has certain/specific rules that are agreed upon previously, designed to push limits --- but yeah, there's definitely some insecurities involved which are unfortunately pushed by inexperienced individuals and can result in psychological abuse. 

Embarrassing a submissive is one of those games that shouldn't be attempted without complete trust in the dominant --- or at least with certain rewards in mind that would counter the effect of the humiliation.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Erbse said:


> It would hardly be an embarrassment if you weren't insecure about it.


Disagree!

Insecurity is ascociated with fear in my mind and the illusion that we can control our security in physical and/or emotional ways but I don't think we can.

It all goes back to consciousness and how we relate to the world. The physical and emotional worlds float by us like a stream. We created it originally and experience it through time. Volnerability is allowing ourselves to experience all that comes our way. Emberassement is like that part in a rollercoaster where you get that emotional rush whenyou think something horrible is going to happen but its really not. We got on that ride to be trickked into feeling that way because we were bored and we think it is a good exciting feeling. We want moar!


----------



## error

Jawz said:


> Both of you have no idea what erotic humiliation/embarrassment is do you?
> 
> But I do see your points.
> 
> However, humiliation and embarrassment in erotic play still has certain/specific rules that are agreed upon previously, designed to push limits --- but yeah, there's definitely some insecurities involved which are unfortunately pushed by inexperienced individuals and can result in psychological abuse.
> 
> Embarrassing a submissive is one of those games that shouldn't be attempted without complete trust in the dominant --- or at least with certain rewards in mind that would counter the effect of the humiliation.


I'm a virgin, so at least I have an excuse for not knowing what I'm talking about when the subject involves sex. I'm not supposed to know how sex really works.


----------



## Erbse

Jawz said:


> Both of you have no idea what erotic humiliation/embarrassment is do you?
> 
> But I do see your points.
> 
> However, humiliation and embarrassment in erotic play still has certain/specific rules that are agreed upon previously, designed to push limits --- but yeah, there's definitely some insecurities involved which are unfortunately pushed by inexperienced individuals and can result in psychological abuse.
> 
> Embarrassing a submissive is one of those games that shouldn't be attempted without complete trust in the dominant --- or at least with certain rewards in mind that would counter the effect of the humiliation.


Oh, I replied out of context, don't mind me :tongue:


----------



## The Unseen

Call me silly, but a man dressed _well_, in all black. Not only is it a timeless look, which I admire, but my imagination adds a sense of mysticism, and I find it _incredibly _sexy. One hell of a turn on.


----------



## Sina

Watching Tall, handsome bearded men doing the Bhangra (an energetic and masculine folk dance) is such a turn-on. I find handsome , gloriously tattooed half-naked Pacific Islanders doing their native dances quite sexy as well.


----------



## Laney

Voldemort. Snape too. Oh and Malfoy...


----------



## error

laney said:


> Voldemort. Snape too. Oh and Malfoy...


Someone's getting into the more questionable fan fics.


----------



## Laney

I should write 'The Fifty Capes of Snape' and become super rich.


----------



## knittigan

laney said:


> I should write 'The Fifty Capes of Snape' and become super rich.


LMAO do want. I'd buy it. I have the filthiest crush on Snape and all of his man-pain.

I also find Voldemort weirdly sexy, especially when he's played by Ralph Fiennes. How that man can make snake-face look attractive is beyond me.


----------



## Elizindrhythm

knittigan said:


> LMAO do want. I'd buy it. I have the filthiest crush on Snape and all of his man-pain.
> 
> I also find Voldemort weirdly sexy, especially when he's played by Ralph Fiennes. How that man can make snake-face look attractive is beyond me.


Let's be real. That whole outward-intellectual-superiority-with-social-inability-masking-inward-emotionally-devastated-landscape meme is epic. See: Snape/Fox Mulder/Sherlock Holmes/Batman/Byron/et cetera ad nauseum. Then you pair it with a beautiful man and you get the really good fanfic. I mean, if Snape had been miscast as, say... um... Ben Stiller, then not only would it have sucked a Hoover into submission, all of the orgasm would have disappeared. But you get Alan Rickman and his chocolate sauce voice.... Same with Ralph Fiennes. I can learn to like the face, but he's got the voice and the body and the costume... mmmm. 


Oh, and if you didn't catch it, my two major fetishes: a good voice and a great coat. See: John Barrowman as Jack Harkness, David Tennant as the Tenth Doctor, Benedict Cumberbatch as Sherlock Holmes, Alan Rickman as Snape/Metatron/etc., if you catch my drift.


----------



## 7rr7s

@Wellsy If I ever need someone to help me eiffel tower a hooker, I'm hitting you up bro! She will be submissive, have a great ass, and love giving head!!


----------



## Aqualung

Hispanic girls; My weakness. I think I figured out why. When I was a kid a Hispanic girl lived next to my grandad & I played with her brothers when I was in town but I had a big crush on her. I was like 8! She was maybe 10. She was so pretty! I made her laugh all the time & my grandad said I was flirting with her. Yeah, I was but I didn't know what "flirting" was. Then my first girlfriend was Hispanic & my wife is Hispanic & her 6 sisters are all freakin' beautiful. And her cousins, friends, etc. I notice women of all races but something about Hispanic women gets my attention. Anyone else have sort of a race fetish? Anyhoo, I'm done. P.S. -No, those arent real teeth in my avatar! ; )


----------



## Polo

Haha, agreed! When I first watched that episode, I was hardly looking at the screen during that scene


----------



## Elizindrhythm

Well, since things have gotten a little less, shall we say, confined...

Current fantasies: 

Lying in bed with my hands tied over my head with silk scarves, perhaps feet also bound...

Telling my lover to hold onto the headboard, and threatening to stop if he lets go...

Attending a boring dinner/speech event and returning from the ladies room with a secret in my purse, then asking him to fetch something out of it to discover my panties...

Making love while wearing a corset, stockings and heels...

I think that's all I dare to say for right now. *blush*


----------



## Sina

*Hearing a native Spanish speaker read the following poem for me turns me on beyond words can express:*

Tengo hambre de tu boca, de tu voz, de tu pelo
y por las calles voy sin nutrirme, callado,
no me sostiene el pan, el alba me desquicia,
busco el sonido líquido de tus pies en el día.

Estoy hambriento de tu risa resbalada,
de tus manos color de furioso granero,
tengo hambre de la pálida piedra de tus uñas,
quiero comer tu piel como una intacta almendra.

Quiero comer el rayo quemado en tu hermosura,
la nariz soberana del arrogante rostro,
quiero comer la sombra fugaz de tus pestañas

y hambriento vengo y voy olfateando el crepúsculo
buscándote, buscando tu corazón caliente
como un puma en la soledad de Quitatrúe.
-Neruda
@KindOfBlue06 *nudge nudge* 
Do me a vocaroo voice recording of this poem, and leave me a link! *RAWRRRrrrr* :wink: 


Trans:


I crave your mouth, your voice, your hair.
Silent and starving, I prowl through the streets.
Bread does not nourish me, dawn disrupts me, all day
I hunt for the liquid measure of your steps.

I hunger for your sleek laugh,
your hands the color of a savage harvest,
hunger for the pale stones of your fingernails,
I want to eat your skin like a whole almond.

I want to eat the sunbeam flaring in your lovely body,
the sovereign nose of your arrogant face,
I want to eat the fleeting shade of your lashes,

and I pace around hungry, sniffing the twilight,
hunting for you, for your hot heart,
like a puma in the barrens of Quitratue.


----------



## 7rr7s

@Boss don't give me ideas, I was pretty turned on just hearing myself whisper it!


----------



## Sina

KindOfBlue06 said:


> @Boss don't give me ideas, I was pretty turned on just hearing myself whisper it!


Oh just do it! Do it for Boss! 
You can't be shy like that:laughing:
  lol!


----------



## 7rr7s

@_Boss_ maybe once I get over my laringitus and figure out how to use technology. ;D

Also, I like that agressive tone. Demanded it, LIKE A BOSS. Very Sexy. ;D


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Thank God for this thread. Kinky sex makes the world go 'round! Off the top of my head:
> 
> Asses. Nothing beats a nice ass, except maybe a steak, and if I had it my way I'd eat the steak off of a nice round ass! Spanking, fingering, fucking, licking, squeezing them are all in order.
> 
> Brunettes. For some reason when I see a brunette, I just want to like bite into her hair, devour it up, not literally of course -it's a wierd feeling to describe. Something about the hair just drives me wild.
> 
> When a woman is submissive to my lead. When I can rough her up and she just takes it because she knows she is my private little slut. Also, fantasies that involve submission. Boss/secretary, Cop/hooker Teacher/student ect.
> 
> Feeling, hearing, seeing a woman cum. God, there are not too many things in this world more beautifull than that. The way she moans, the way her body writhes in pleasure, the faces she makes, the way she claws into my back or grips the sheets. That is a moment of pure bliss.
> 
> When a woman scratches my bare chest, or puts her hand or her head on it.
> 
> Pouring liqour or champaigne on a woman's naked body and licking it off. Something about it just makes me really happy inside.
> 
> When a woman is giving me head and looking up at me into my eyes. There is something about that that is so fucking sexy and hot. Especially if she deepthroats me while doing it.
> 
> Teasing and witholding pleasure to make a woman even more turned on. It's such a fun game, because we both want it, but I like to push her to her absolute limit where she cannot stand it any longer. Like eating her out or fingering her, then stoppping just as she gets into it and pouring a drink or doing something completely non sexual. Then go at it again. Rinse and repeat. So hot!
> 
> When a woman tells me how wet she is. That usually gets me semi hard.
> 
> Surprising a woman with random kisses ect. out of the blue.
> 
> Doing shit in public. Like fingering her under the table at a fancy resturaunt ect. Especially if the waiter is taking the order! Ahh, those moments are priceless!!!
> 
> That's all for now. Time to go tube8 it up. ;D


you take the cake for kinkiest thread post :laughing:


----------



## 7rr7s

@Swordsman of Mana Thank you! ::holds back tears:: Wow this is such an honor! I'd like to thank the Academy, all the women in my life, Trojan condoms, and all the kinky people of this thread!!! XD

I actually didn't think that post was THAT kinky. Haha, that's just the tip of the iceburg!!! :crazy:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

KindOfBlue06 said:


> @Swordsman of Mana Thank you! ::holds back tears:: Wow this is such an honor! I'd like to thank the Academy, all the women in my life, Trojan condoms, and all the kinky people of this thread!!! XD
> I actually didn't think that post was THAT kinky. *Haha, that's just the tip of the iceburg!!*! :crazy:


really, please feel free to share more :laughing:


----------



## kaleidoscope

A girl was talking about how whenever she had a silly fight with her boyfriend (mostly over petty things) he'd just push her on the bed and go down on her for hours. After that, she would be in such a daze that she'd have forgotten all about the fight.

I can't stop thinking about it. That is just so fucking sexy, there are NO words.


----------



## Sina

kaleidoscope said:


> A girl was talking about how whenever she had a silly fight with her boyfriend (mostly over petty things) he'd just push her on the bed and go down on her for hours. After that, she would be in such a daze that she'd have forgotten all about the fight.
> 
> I can't stop thinking about it. That is just so fucking sexy, there are NO words.


*Blush*
When I am angry, sometimes, my calm as hell partner just goes sexy beast on me, pins me down, pleasures me hard and leaves me in a daze. It really is among the sexiest things ever!


----------



## kaleidoscope

Boss said:


> *Blush*
> When I am angry, sometimes, my calm as hell partner just goes sexy beast on me, pins me down, pleasures me hard and leaves me in a daze. It really is among the sexiest things ever!


You're going to seriously drive me crazy with your partner's stories, Boss !! :frustrating:

Yet another sexy thing: when you're really pissed off (and I can get *pretty *pissed off), and your partner is just very calm and patient with you. So incredibly HOT.


----------



## knittigan

kaleidoscope said:


> Yet another sexy thing: when you're really pissed off (and I can get *pretty *pissed off), and your partner is just very calm and patient with you. So incredibly HOT.


This is a recurring dynamic in all of my relationships :laughing:


----------



## Curiously

It's really those simple, seemingly overlooked things I get turned on by. For instance, the way jeans hang on a guy's frame. When his jeans aren't too tight or too loose and they just hang and fold a certain way. I saw a 20-something guy this morning, skateboarding with an iced coffee in hand, and earphones on, and I was just taken with his overall look and loved the way his jeans looked on his male frame. He wasn't a model or buff or anything, but I was turned on. Dammit.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

This is more of a mental turn on or fascination for me, but ever since I found out about various innocent and unsuspecting ways in which my SOs could be teased, I've always been interested in knowing more about those ways and then exploiting them (obviously with their consent, mind you) in equally innocent and unsuspecting ways, lol. Whether it be a touch, or hell, even a look sometimes, depending on the SO. I'm not much of an overt tease or sexual person, so this is my way of sort of providing something similar.

I recall one time where my SO and I spent the day out with friends at some festival, then a mall, then a few other places. There were various ways in which I could tease her throughout the day (she had this particular spot on her neck/shoulder, for example) and no one but her and I would be the wiser. Well, I did that. She'd even look over my way at times wondering if I did it on purpose, and I'd give her a sly little grin to confirm it, heh. Every innocent way to tease that I could think of too. Moreso because I just find this concept about women fascinating than because I wanted to tease her (although that alone was fun as well.)

It didn't even really occur to me what that was going to mean when we finally got home alone though that evening. :laughing: I didn't realize it all can accumulate overtime. I thought it was a moment-by-moment thing to be teased like that. Needless to say, the consequences for my actions that day have only served to encourage my attempts rather than hinder them.


----------



## elle vs

when a man is stocky, and thick. I like it when there is just a ton of pressure on top of me. 
also if he has a deep voice, and maybe a beard. yup, that'll do it.


----------



## pretty.Odd

Girls with huge, chipmunk-like cheeks and short guys with curly hair.


----------



## powuhaus

School Uniforms...

Yup.


----------



## Sinmara

Pretty men dressed up as women. Especially if we're both wearing the same thing. Matching thigh highs and heels are hot.


----------



## Inure Penumbra

Controlling guys with really broad shoulders who are rough in bed.


----------



## elle vs

Hruberen said:


> About cars, I'm not turned on by them, however if i'm in the front seat with one who's either attracted to me or that I am attracted to, I really wanna start getting frisky with them. Especially if i'm the one driving.
> @_elle vs_ *I actually think I prefer the one without eyebrows as the one with looks downright evil.*


..so your _turned on _by evil women? lol!


----------



## Svensenberg

Pettycure said:


> Pretty men dressed up as women. Especially if we're both wearing the same thing. Matching thigh highs and heels are hot.


I can relate to that... to an extent. haha. I've always thought this kind of look is sexy:


----------



## Hruberen

elle vs said:


> ..so your _turned on _by evil women? lol!


No the girl with eyebrows looks evil, and I prefer the one without, although my friend says I prefer bitchier looking women.


----------



## elle vs

Hruberen said:


> No the girl with eyebrows looks evil, and I prefer the one without, although my friend says I prefer bitchier looking women.


oh, I understand now. 
but I don't really see it... I always thought Anne Hathaway had a sweet sort of look. 
but hey, beauty is in the eye of the beholder :]


----------



## Symphi

I don't drink, but the faint smell of whiskey on his breath...


----------



## AstralSoldier

I'm actually REALLY into angry sex...love it...roud: I've felt HORRIBLE about that, but I do...it's the best! I think I like it because I have a convenient excuse to unleash the freak-in-the-bedroom personality I guess.

I've got issues I know...workin' em out one session at a time. :laughing:


Also, does a filthy mouth count? That IS the epitome of sexy...but their is a LINE...crossing it should not end in BLUE BALLS for me, but a BLOWJOB from you! lmao  I would do it for you if I did it to you!!

It's not my fault you turned the corner on sexxxi ave, and went down gross-out lane. if you guys catch my drift. lol


----------



## AstralSoldier

...that angry, sweaty, staring into the eyes of satan kinda sex....you know what? I'm convinced I'm going to burn for this! :laughing:


----------



## geekofalltrades

Someone started an INFJ turnon thread, and I posted this in there, but I'll put it here, too.

There's this thing that introverted dorks do where they mispronounce words because they've read them, but never actually heard them spoken out loud. Example: I don't know how to pronounce the word "dais." Anyway, I think it's adorable and sexy, and if I woman I'm dating does it, I get her up against the wall.


----------



## knittigan

geekofalltrades said:


> Someone started an INFJ turnon thread, and I posted this in there, but I'll put it here, too.
> 
> There's this thing that *introverted *dorks do where they mispronounce words *because they've read them, but never actually heard them spoken out loud*. Example: I don't know how to pronounce the word "dais." Anyway, I think it's adorable and sexy, and if I woman I'm dating does it, I get her up against the wall.


I have never put it together like this before, but this makes all the sense in the world.


----------



## error

knittigan said:


> I have never put it together like this before, but this makes all the sense in the world.


I mispronounce words all the damn time. And I'll stubbornly though in a somewhat ironic fashion defend my mispronunciations.


----------



## Elizindrhythm

geekofalltrades said:


> Someone started an INFJ turnon thread, and I posted this in there, but I'll put it here, too.
> 
> There's this thing that introverted dorks do where they mispronounce words because they've read them, but never actually heard them spoken out loud. Example: I don't know how to pronounce the word "dais." Anyway, I think it's adorable and sexy, and if I woman I'm dating does it, I get her up against the wall.


OMG - I totally do that *all* *the* *time!* My dad told me once as a child, "Never be ashamed that you've read more words than you've heard." I've taken that to heart. And just how do you pronounce 'schadenfreude', anyway?


----------



## deftonePassenger

Long socks


----------



## Who

geekofalltrades said:


> Someone started an INFJ turnon thread, and I posted this in there, but I'll put it here, too.
> 
> There's this thing that introverted dorks do where they mispronounce words because they've read them, but never actually heard them spoken out loud. Example: I don't know how to pronounce the word "dais." Anyway, I think it's adorable and sexy, and if I woman I'm dating does it, I get her up against the wall.


I don't think this has to do so much with introversion as it does with certain words just being used more than others on a daily basis. People typically don't just throw words like "acquiesce" around in random conversations.


----------



## geekofalltrades

Elizindrhythm said:


> OMG - I totally do that *all* *the* *time!* My dad told me once as a child, "Never be ashamed that you've read more words than you've heard." I've taken that to heart. And just how do you pronounce 'schadenfreude', anyway?


shaw-den-FREUD-ah :wink:

EDIT: I only figured out "visage" relatively recently. I thought it had french roots... "vee-SAWj" or some such nonsense.


----------



## knittigan

geekofalltrades said:


> I only figured out "visage" relatively recently. I thought it had french roots... "vee-SAWj" or some such nonsense.


How do you pronounce it? I've always pronounced it the French way (it means face in French).


----------



## geekofalltrades

knittigan said:


> How do you pronounce it? I've always pronounced it the French way (it means face in French).


My dad and my brother tell me it's "VIZ-idge" (first syllable rhymes with "whiz").


----------



## Nastorm

Black electric guitars :O


----------



## Laguna

when I'm talking a mile a minute all crazy and he is giving me that little smile like he thinks it's cute and it's obvious we both want to rip each other's clothes off


----------



## Love

This song, every time ...






"You are my @_Love_, you are my @_Love_"
Hahahaha


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Love said:


> This song, every time ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You are my @_Love_, you are my @_Love_"
> Hahahaha



Women's voices turn me on too .... Oh wait ... :shocked:


----------



## WanderingLucid

I didn't even see it happen but my friend once told me she watched a woman strip to the Deftones' 'Change' and it was the hottest thing she'd ever seen. And it turned me on sooo much (I'm not even gay). 





Beautiful women- Never been one of those girls to get jealous of them. I just admire and appreciate them. If I wanna comment on hot guys my man gets to comment on hot women (and I'll probably join in). 

An assertive man but only in the bedroom. I hate losing control so I need to be dominated to let go. Not BDSM though. Just rough or him in control.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

Exposed necks.


----------



## WanderingLucid

Jabberbroccoli said:


> Exposed necks.


My best friend absolutely adores necks. Can't get enough of them. I think you're the first other person I've met to say so. Very interesting!


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

> My best friend absolutely adores necks. Can't get enough of them. I think you're the first other person I've met to say so. Very interesting!


 Given that the majority of your recent posts are in threads with an [INFJ] prefix, I'm going to assume you're an INFJ. That being so, would your friend happen to be an ENTP, as so often is the case? That'd be interesting.


----------



## Master Mind

Jabberbroccoli said:


> Exposed necks.


Okay, I... actually have to admit to this. It first happened one time in college when I was in a class, and there was this woman sitting in a row below the row I was in. She reached back and pulled her long hair off her shoulders, baring her neck, and my eyes were drawn to it; I even found myself fantasizing about kissing it. Since I'm always analyzing everything about myself, I was observing myself and wondering, _Wait, WTF? What the hell is happening here?_ Nothing like that had ever happened to me before, and I found it jarring. I went and did some research afterwards (absolutely everything about myself is subject to my scrutiny), and found this:



> In the West, men tend to look upon the female neck simply as something that holds up a woman’s head. They may be aware that the skin of the neck is sensitive to gentle caresses and that kissing it softly can arouse the female partner during sexual foreplay (giving us the term ‘necking’), but beyond that it is not credited with much importance. It is certainly not viewed as a major erotic zone.
> 
> The situation is very different in Japan, where exposing the back of the female neck is considered to be one of the most sexually tantalizing actions possible – the equivalent of exposing the breasts in the West. It is an action expected of a Geisha, but shunned by a respectable Japanese wife, who would rather fit her collar snug to the nape of her neck.
> 
> Traditionally, every Geisha was trained in the art of elegantly exposing her neck and this can still be witnessed on the bodies of the few traditional Geishas remaining in Kyoto today. Their costumes are high at the front and low at the back, with the collars pulled down to expose the skin of both the neck and the upper back, ‘well below the first large bone of the spine’. As one commentator remarked, men everywhere seem to enjoy a plunging neckline, but in Japan it plunges backwards.


Evidently this is one thing I share in common with Japanese men. Coincidentally, it just so happens that there are Japanese in my family, as I have cousins who are half-Japanese.


----------



## Kaetastrophe

Defined collarbones. *drool*


----------



## geekofalltrades




----------



## Kynx

Guys grocery shopping ??


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Elizindrhythm said:


> Here's my current fixation, by name of Flixx Demontrant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy...


eh, didn't do much for me


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

playing truth or dare :wink:
I wanna do this with a bunch of hot 16-20 year old gay guys at a sleepover! :laughing:


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Okay, so I came back (from outer space) to test the waters again ... I still don't feel as safe as I do on my home planet in the MBTI Solar System lol 

Okay, I find loneliness and tiredness to be great aphrodisiacs 

I understand my own loneliness being a HUGE turn on for me lol ... but the tiredness is kind of weird to me lol
I mean, in my last relationship, my girlfriend (at the time, obviously) used to climb over me to get to bed (I liked sleeping at the end of the bed, there was only one side to enter from lol, and I went to be several hours earlier than her) and sometimes she would accidentally wake me up. When she woke me up, I would be so aroused, to the point that I would rather have fun than sleep, even though I was extremely exhausted (to be fair, around that time I did sometimes fall asleep while masturbating lol) ... I mean, this was not like "morning wood", where I would just wake up with an erection (although, I did have one), I was also very mentally aroused ... my sex drive was through the roof at that moment in time.

During my single life after that, I have not had that experience (although, I don't think I have been that exhausted either), so I'm assuming having a woman wake me up by climbing on top of me may have played a role in it too (perhaps just having an attractive woman wake me up ... idk) ... but I still don't understand why I was so horny when I was so exhausted.



Mr. Meepers said:


> Hmmm ... I kind of what to start with something that is safe and not embarrassing
> ... So why am I attracted to women XD ... maybe that was too safe
> 
> Why do quirky people (emotionally) turn me on .... (weird people are so hot ^__^)


----------



## Hruberen

I was reading a legacy story about the sims 3 and the heiress was lesbian and only heir born children can continue the legacy, so the heiress had to find a guy just to impregnate her, and that turned me on so much, and now that I've explored it a little more it doesn't really matter who as long as they want to get pregnant, though with the lesbians it'd be the like best thing ever if they just invited me to a threesome but then completely ignored me as I got them both heavy with child.

I know exactly why this turns me on, but if it was with my SO seeing her expecting would still be a huge turn on.


----------



## 7rr7s

Round 3(I think?) Is Finally Here!!! 

1. The look on a woman's face when a compliment lands just right. Ahhh so cute!!! Or if I'm talking with her on the phone or online and she tells me she's blushing. CUTENESS GALORE!!! 

2. A woman singing or playing an instrument. Being a musican myself I am normally competitve with other musicians, but if it is a woman, I am just in total trance mode. A woman playing an instument is SO HOT. And if she's singing, omg MARRY ME!!!

3. Women complimenting me. "Oh hey honey you're looking good today!' "Oh, that's a nice shirt/watch/ect. IS THAT DESIGNER?" <333 Even sayiong like "Hey stud" or "Hey sexy" wins MASSIE POINTS!!!

4. The smell of a woman on my shirt or pillow after she has left. God that scent is so intoxicating, I don't even want to wash my shirt/sheets!!! In fact one time, I took a nap, and woke up still half alseep, and smelled her on the pillow, and went to cuddle with her, but then I realized she was gone. 

5. Bare shoulders, or dresses with the back cut out. There is something really sexy about it, like I can almost imagine her naked(but I kind of do that allready.) 

6. Women who can dance. Dancing is allready sexy to begin with, but a woman who can work her body like that is insanely attractive. Especially if they can really work their hips! Man I could watch that all night. MMM MMM MMMM!!!


7. Waitresses. Maybe it's because everytime I see them they are handing me a drink or something good to eat, or just knowing that if I am traveling, I will never see them again, or I don't know. But something about them, just drives me absoultely mad! And I'm not even talking about Hooters waitresses either, any waitress is automatically winning 64276 Cute Points!!!


That's all for now...


----------



## strangestdude

Hruberen said:


> I was reading a legacy story about the sims 3 and the heiress was lesbian and only heir born children can continue the legacy, so the heiress had to find a guy just to impregnate her, and that turned me on so much, and now that I've explored it a little more it doesn't really matter who as long as they want to get pregnant, though with the lesbians it'd be the like best thing ever if they just invited me to a threesome but then completely ignored me as I got them both heavy with child.
> 
> I know exactly why this turns me on, but if it was with my SO seeing her expecting would still be a huge turn on.


I think I know what you mean. The thought of impregnating a women turns me on too. 

But it's not that strange though with reflection, it's easily explainable by the theory of evolution. I have the desire to ensure the survival of my genes, and it manifests itself in my self-awareness as pleasant fantasies of women saying that they want to have my baby whilst having sex. And generally the idea of a part of myself growing inside of a women is a turn on. 

It's strange to be able to understand it objectively (ie. the selfish gene), and to simultaneously experience it subjectively. (Sorry if that came across as pompous)


----------



## Laney

Keeping with the last few posts~

I used to be insanely turned on by the thought of becoming pregnant. My husband cumming inside of me would drive me over the edge and I'd cum so hard it was like my uterus was chugging it all up. Then I became pregnant and loved it even more. 

After two years I'm starting to get back to wanting to be pregnant but the whole raising another baby thing is still holding me back.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

Mr. Meepers said:


> Okay, so I came back (from outer space) to test the waters again ... I still don't feel as safe as I do on my home planet in the MBTI Solar System lol
> 
> Okay, I find loneliness and tiredness to be great aphrodisiacs
> 
> I understand my own loneliness being a HUGE turn on for me lol ... but the tiredness is kind of weird to me lol
> I mean, in my last relationship, my girlfriend (at the time, obviously) used to climb over me to get to bed (I liked sleeping at the end of the bed, there was only one side to enter from lol, and I went to be several hours earlier than her) and sometimes she would accidentally wake me up. When she woke me up, I would be so aroused, to the point that I would rather have fun than sleep, even though I was extremely exhausted (to be fair, around that time I did sometimes fall asleep while masturbating lol) ... I mean, this was not like "morning wood", where I would just wake up with an erection (although, I did have one), I was also very mentally aroused ... my sex drive was through the roof at that moment in time.
> 
> During my single life after that, I have not had that experience (although, I don't think I have been that exhausted either), so I'm assuming having a woman wake me up by climbing on top of me may have played a role in it too (perhaps just having an attractive woman wake me up ... idk) ... but I still don't understand why I was so horny when I was so exhausted.


you were in a relationship and in bed with this girl and you had to masturbate your self to sleep?


----------



## quadrivium

MelissaC said:


> And, you know. James Franco.


Amen, sister.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> you were in a relationship and in bed with this girl and you had to masturbate your self to sleep?


>.< hahahaha ... We decided not to have sex at least until she graduated college (if not both of us) and maybe even until she had a stable career (although, a couple times we almost did not follow that). We were still intimate, we just decided not to have sex right away (even though neither of us were virgins). 
As far as the masturbation, she still assisted , but she did things that drove me more wild than having my penis touched (hence why I had to masturbate ... well, at the very least, the combination of myself masturbating and her touching me and doing other things was better than her just touching my penis ... although I might be more sensitive in those other places idk when I really like someone my body is very sensitive to her touch lol). .... I feel really selfish now lol

So yes, I still had to masturbate myself to sleep, but it was not how that statement sounds by itself.


----------



## Kore

MegaTuxRacer said:


> I really don't know why we scare people so much.


My brother and I both have green eyes. _Relevant _

When my brother gives his stare, the recipients feel like they're melting beneath green laser guided scrutiny. I only have it if I AM seriously scrutinizing someone. This is the way my family views us both, far removed from their normal selves. 

What I have noticed when my brother looks at me is that he never turns the intensity of his gaze down, it's always on high alert focus. The bland and bored look that people usually have has conditioned us. When someone encounters an intense stare, they are understandably shaken.


----------



## MandarinChild

Pigeon-toed stances...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

voyeurism


----------



## Coffee Soap

Guys with a cold/are slightly ill. 
O_____O
Isn't this supposed to be biologically unattractive?

Yet when someone I'm not even usually attracted to gets a sniffly nose or something, I want to both take care of them AND jump them. ????? Is it something to do with vulnerability?


----------



## bromide

Coffee Soap said:


> Guys with a cold/are slightly ill.
> O_____O
> Isn't this supposed to be biologically unattractive?
> 
> Yet when someone I'm not even usually attracted to gets a sniffly nose or something, I want to both take care of them AND jump them. ????? Is it something to do with vulnerability?


Allow me to direct you to that thread about dating people with serious illnesses


----------



## Sina

Olympians turn me on.


----------



## kaleidoscope

This scene turns me on:


----------



## petite libellule

*HAhahah!!! HEY! Does everyone want to see what a certified NF freak gets turned on by?! LOL!!!* :tongue:






I think Stewart was soooo handsome


----------



## Wellsy

MandarinChild said:


> Pigeon-toed stances...


Im curious, what is "Pigion-toed"? I've not heard this term before.


----------



## android654

Boss said:


> Olympians turn me on.


Word.


----------



## Sina

@Coffee Soap

I think it has to do with vulnerability. I get turned on when my partner has a cold because he sounds so cute. :laughing: He has a very deep masculine voice, generally. And, it gets a bit nasal which I find cute as I said lol. I want to take care of him by making him more comfortable etc., and I want want to fuck him on the spot.


----------



## MandarinChild

Wellsy said:


> Im curious, what is "Pigion-toed"? I've not heard this term before.


















But only slightly!


----------



## Wellsy

@MandarinChild

Oh thank you, i've actually only seen one person do this before.
My Japanese teacher in year 8, I was slightly confused why she walked like that but I didn't wrack my brain over why she did.


----------



## MandarinChild

@Wellsy In Japan I think the inward turn of feet is often associated with feminine cuteness, so many do affect it, but it's also a natural thing.  I find it cute on men!


----------



## TaleofMisunderstood

Shit, I'm naturally pigeon-toed...CREEPED OUT LIKE HECK.


----------



## MandarinChild

@TaleofMisunderstood One more reason to love you? Check.


----------



## adagio

Delicately muscled arms and shoulders -








​
And androgny. Andrej Pejic -










​


----------



## Kore

Having a partner place his hand over my mouth when he's doing naughty things to me. :blushed:


----------



## Hruberen

I really like being tickled, but i'm kind of nervous when i'm around peers I don't know that well, because i'm very ..erm....loud.... when i'm being tickled, and there's this spot right below my ribs and to the side....

Of course after being tickled, our faces are usually really close, and it wouldn't take much effort to lean in and kiss her, not saying that I get girls to tickle me so I get an excuse to kiss them or anything, but I kind of totally do.


Also, being playfully threatened is much like foreplay to me, i'll take and hide things so she has to devote all of her attention to "torturing" the information out of me. The better I know her, the more enjoyable the "torture". 

I hope no people read this and think i'm into branding or hot irons......


----------



## LyricalWhip

...Any manly man, that normally does manly things....
...In the kitchen cooking and cleaning just for me--but only just for me---
Just because he loves me---

...Is a free pass for nookie to me....

...Just sayin.

Oh yeah...classy cologne just makes me go wild inside. Eyes are a turn on too....


----------



## Kore

Hruberen said:


> Also, being playfully threatened is much like foreplay to me, i'll take and hide things so she has to devote all of her attention to "torturing" the information out of me. The better I know her, the more enjoyable the "torture".


I find this amusing. If I was in a situation where someone would not give something to me just because they want me to torture them, I would know sooner rather than later through careful observation. Once I discovered this, I would act as if the information that person was withholding, was superfluous and thus turn the tables on them by withholding the torture they originally desired from me. A different path I might take: taking something of yours and breaking it, then informing you that I will continue breaking your things if I do not get my object back, thief! :laughing:


----------



## Brian1

short shorts on women with the white liner. I think they're jogging shorts. Normally I'm not a looker or even a glancer, but I just can't resist when I see someone walk by with those type of shorts.

I could be subconsciously turned on by anal sex. Also I was born in 1974. That was when they started making these shorts. I am just a child of the 70s. I prefer Midnight Special over MTV, with the live concerts. I generally like Nixon,Ford, more than Reagan. Floyd,Zeppelin,Heart, over one hit wonders of the 80s like A Flock of Seagulls, etc. That was at the height of the sexual revolution. It might have something to do with that. The US treats the 70s as if it was the mistake in between, the 60s and the 80s. And I think the 70s are just severely under appreciated because of this.


----------



## Toristar

The only one I feel comfortable putting on here is brushing the bottom of my bare feet lightly on gravel, pebbles or sometimes sand. I am really ticklish (not just my feet) and for some reason when I do this it feels strangely euphoric. :]


----------



## MysteriousMoon

I like slender men, not much muscles or beef-cake abs but I love a good calve! I also love when guys dance to a driving bass sound in music.






This video really gets me happy too... :blushed:


----------



## revtheory

@ myserious moon Michael Jackson?, come on. 

@ Brain1 I think the 80's are a mistake that happened between the 70's and 90's


----------



## MysteriousMoon

revtheory said:


> @ myserious moon Michael Jackson?, come on.


 Michael is sexy! Ah, you men will never understand... :wink:


----------



## Kore

MysteriousMoon said:


> I like slender men, not much muscles or beef-cake abs but I love a good calve! I also love when guys dance to a driving bass sound in music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video really gets me happy too... :blushed:


My favorite style to watch men dance to is. . . 







Although, it's so hard to keep up with them at the club, I'm dying for water in about 2 minutes flat! :laughing:


----------



## MysteriousMoon

I love that form of dance too! It's also very sexy!! :blushed:


----------



## Joseph

I met a girl on my floor today that used contacts to make one of her light blue eyes a deep shade of green. One of the sexiest things I've ever seen.


----------



## MysteriousMoon

Joseph said:


> I met a girl on my floor today that used contacts to make one of her light blue eyes a deep shade of green. One of the sexiest things I've ever seen.


So do you like the contacts or just green eyes in general? That's one thing I love about myself, my green eyes!


----------



## hauntology

Androngyny...

And crossdressing, but not on myself.

Klutsy girls, stoics, cloudcuckoolanders.

Wow, and blood...
:blush:


----------



## Joseph

MysteriousMoon said:


> So do you like the contacts or just green eyes in general? That's one thing I love about myself, my green eyes!


I do love blue and green eyes, but having one green and one blue eye was just.....damn. So different. So interesting on a superficial level. I couldn't stop looking into her eyes while we were talking.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

HorrorHound said:


> Androngyny...
> 
> And crossdressing, but not on myself.
> 
> Klutsy girls, stoics, cloudcuckoolanders.
> 
> Wow, and blood...
> :blush:


You dog!


----------



## hauntology

Wait...'what?

I am a *hound.*


----------



## MysteriousMoon

Heterochromia....It's beautiful!


----------



## Polyethylene

it's small and artsy... cute short haired pixie girls with round Bums


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Joseph said:


> I do love blue and green eyes, but having one green and one blue eye was just.....damn. So different. So interesting on a superficial level. I couldn't stop looking into her eyes while we were talking.


I have to agree with you that sometimes (not always) physical features that are slightly different than normal can be pretty sexy ... I am sexually attracted to women who look a little "weird" or have a weird personality ... as long as their "weirdness" is interesting to me, I find them sexy lol ... Note: read "weird" as "one of a kind" or "unique" XD ^__^


----------



## shadowofambivalence

I have grown out of most of my fetishes mostly because I just let myself explore them and they were fun for a while, however in the end they got stale, but my drug fetish/obsession somehow stays with me and I am fine with that. It still turns me on that a guy is able to do a large amount of drugs and stay mentally sane/strong who also enjoys cutting himself or rolling around in vomit that I thew up in the bathtub from drinking too much cough syrup, and we both make out in it.


----------



## QrivaN

HorrorHound said:


> Androngyny...
> 
> And crossdressing, but not on myself.
> 
> Klutsy girls, stoics, cloudcuckoolanders.
> 
> Wow, and blood...
> :blush:


Oddly enough, you just listed out almost everything I was gonna say...and added blood which, oddly enough, I agree with...


----------



## android654

Oh it's been a while since I've seen this thread.

What turns me on Robin Tunney in Empire Records.


----------



## error

I find girls who say random weird stuff to be attractive. I asked a girl about all the work that she was doing for her college, I thought it was a lot and asked if she was afraid she'd burn out, and she said, "I'm more worried that I'll dream out." And that girl said a lot of weird stuff like that, I liked her. The other day in a line at this little on campus restaurant shop like place where we can spend dining dollars, the girl in front of me was like, "I want toast, but I want it one French Bread." and the cashier was like, we don't have French Bread, and she was like, "Well, what's that bread?" and he said it was Italian or whatever, she calmly said, "I want toast made on that bread." And it's like, who orders toast? And who asks for a specific bread? And she didn't know what the bread was called, but she wanted that bread. I wanted to talk with her about it, just say, "I want to hear the story of why you wanted that kind of toast." I didn't though.


----------



## MrMagpie

As an INTP, I have naturally already analyzed all of my fetishes and can tell you precisely along what lines I find each of them enjoyable and at what point they developed in my early childhood.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

MrMagpie said:


> As an INTP, I have naturally already analyzed all of my fetishes and can tell you precisely along what lines I find each of them enjoyable and at what point they developed in my early childhood.


Yeah, yeah ... sure, sure ... we just wanna hear your juicy secrets :tongue:

I'm kidding ... although humor can be sexy :tongue:

But I'm with @error that random weird people are just so interesting (it makes them attractive)


----------



## MrMagpie

Mr. Meepers said:


> Yeah, yeah ... sure, sure ... we just wanna hear your juicy secrets :tongue:
> 
> I'm kidding ... although humor can be sexy :tongue:
> 
> But I'm with @_error_ that random weird people are just so interesting (it makes them attractive)


I'm honestly a perfectly open book when it comes to things like this - I guess I just don't feel ashamed of my own predilections. I'm into BDSM (D/s specifically), bondage, asphyxiation, (fantasy) bestiality, rape play... 

I couldn't picture myself being with someone who didn't have a good sense of humor and a certain curiosity and intelligence, but beyond that physical appearance or gender or age doesn't mean anything to me (although a man with broad shoulders or a woman with a muscular physique is definitely a turn-on). As long as they could shove me against a wall or manhandle me a bit, I would be perfectly satisfied.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

MrMagpie said:


> I'm honestly a perfectly open book when it comes to things like this - I guess I just don't feel ashamed of my own predilections. I'm into BDSM (D/s specifically), bondage, asphyxiation, (fantasy) bestiality, rape play...
> 
> I couldn't picture myself being with someone who didn't have a good sense of humor and a certain curiosity and intelligence, but beyond that physical appearance or gender or age doesn't mean anything to me (although a man with broad shoulders or a woman with a muscular physique is definitely a turn-on). As long as they could shove me against a wall or manhandle me a bit, I would be perfectly satisfied.


Cool ^__^ and I'm glad you are not ashamed (because you are awesome as you are ^__^) ... 
... Cool *__* A few of these things are true for me as well ^__^


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

SOFT SKIN! :blushed:


----------



## Grau the Great

error said:


> I find girls who say random weird stuff to be attractive. I asked a girl about all the work that she was doing for her college, I thought it was a lot and asked if she was afraid she'd burn out, and she said, "I'm more worried that I'll dream out." And that girl said a lot of weird stuff like that, I liked her. The other day in a line at this little on campus restaurant shop like place where we can spend dining dollars, the girl in front of me was like, "I want toast, but I want it one French Bread." and the cashier was like, we don't have French Bread, and she was like, "Well, what's that bread?" and he said it was Italian or whatever, she calmly said, "I want toast made on that bread." And it's like, who orders toast? And who asks for a specific bread? And she didn't know what the bread was called, but she wanted that bread. I wanted to talk with her about it, just say, "I want to hear the story of why you wanted that kind of toast." I didn't though.


Ahahahaha, i love this story. Most of my friends and girlfriends/girls I've liked a lot have been like this. I guess it's because I have more of a deadpan, sarcastic sense of humor, I really love people that make such hilariously weird comments.


----------



## MrMagpie

Mr. Meepers said:


> Cool ^__^ and I'm glad you are not ashamed (because you are awesome as you are ^__^) ...
> ... Cool *__* A few of these things are true for me as well ^__^


Well thank you very much for saying so. And, yeah, my fetishes are obviously some of the best around. ;D


----------



## The Healer of Souls

Reading women's health forums...... and hearing women talk about their problems with their lady parts. *blushes*
Womens fashion magazines... ;P so i can sneak a peek...


----------



## palobell

My "why the hell" is that I don't like being in charge in bed, and what turns me on the most is knowing we are doing exactly what the other person wants. But then, if some guy actually wanted to do that with me, as not a fantasy, but they were just some big jersey bro guy who really didn't care about my feelings, I'd be horrified. So I'd want them to be playing at it but also enjoying it? I hate it because it turns me on so much alone but I'm so ashamed to admit the full extent of it. Especially since I already struggle with being an ESFJ pushover in real life, to have someone know I want to be rendered even more powerless. I mean, and WHY do I like it? Isn't the general wisdom that it would be more likely to be the opposite, that I'd want to take charge in bed to live another life to the one I really lead? Which leads me to the conclusion, "why the hell does this turn me on??!" : )


----------



## RetroVortex

Words.

Words are very arousing to me.
Like sex wrote down in a book, or certain words here turn me on. 

I guess it sparks of my imagination! XD


----------



## WickerDeer

Those tall boots that Russian/Slavic folk dancers wear--hot! What is wrong with this world?


----------



## Mr. Meepers

palobell said:


> My "why the hell" is that I don't like being in charge in bed, and what turns me on the most is knowing we are doing exactly what the other person wants. But then, if some guy actually wanted to do that with me, as not a fantasy, but they were just some big jersey bro guy who really didn't care about my feelings, I'd be horrified. So I'd want them to be playing at it but also enjoying it? I hate it because it turns me on so much alone but I'm so ashamed to admit the full extent of it. Especially since I already struggle with being an ESFJ pushover in real life, to have someone know I want to be rendered even more powerless. I mean, and WHY do I like it? Isn't the general wisdom that it would be more likely to be the opposite, that I'd want to take charge in bed to live another life to the one I really lead? Which leads me to the conclusion, "why the hell does this turn me on??!" : )


Coming from someone who is very easy going and submissive, I would say that you have nothing to be ashamed about ... what turns you on is what turns you on. ... And, yes, doing what the partner wants (and I like being told that I have to do what ever she wants ) is very hot (so please don't feel ashamed ^__^)
http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/56435-why-hell-does-turn-me-thread-113.html#post2782136

As for why?, well I have no idea :crazy: ... But you sexual desires are awesome as they are ^__^

And hey ... don't knock all Jersey guys ... some of us can be sweet and sensitive  ... those stereotypes are not true of most of us Jersey folk


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

a cute guy letting me call him "lil bro" :blushed:


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

While I wouldn't say it turns me one, I always end up with an erection when I try out hypnotism videos for some reason.


----------



## Hruberen

I get chills when there is a low, quiet, rich noise right behind my ear, whether it be a cat purring, or a girl saying something only for me to hear. With the latter however, it's only certain voices.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Hmmm nothing _*too*_ weird to report.. I'm a fairly easy going guy, though. So if the future Mrs. (insert my surname) has a few slightly random quirks, I should be in good shape.


----------



## Mmmm

I walked into a friend's bathroom & saw the shower had all these heads, jet propulsion, etc... 
Sadly just seeing them turned me on. :blushed: I probably need more human contact. :wink:


----------



## PlacentaCake

The smell of clean laundry. :wink: 


Example 1:

"Oh, hi boo. You did your laundry?" *Snifff* ahhhhhh! *hugs fiancé* mmmmmm ohhh! *sniffs his shirt* "Mmm, you smell so good." *rubs face into shirt and proceeds to


----------



## elixare

If a woman wears glasses, her attractiveness level to me just increased by a factor of 10.....

I don't know why....probably because I'm sapiosexual, and glasses are a symbol of intelligence 

Nonetheless, girls with glasses = HOT


----------



## MelissaC

A guy telling a sad story.


----------



## L

MelissaC said:


> A guy telling a sad story.


What about a scary halloween story? 

'Cuz I've been practicing:wink:


----------



## bromide

L said:


> What about a scary halloween story?
> 
> 'Cuz I've been practicing:wink:


Make it the best of both worlds, like The Tale of the Terrifying Yet Foreveralone Zombie.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Hmmm, I wonder if this song is related to the few posts above ... hmmmm .... (I suppose you might have too look at it through a couple point of views)


----------



## Hruberen

Mr. Meepers said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if this song is related to the few posts above ... hmmmm .... (I suppose you might have too look at it through a couple point of views)


That reminds me of 




Any girl who can sing through the foreign parts well would amaze me.


----------



## pageofadiary

I remember once a guy I was dating was typing an essay and the fact that he was able to do it without looking at the screen or the keyboard while giving me direct eye contact...um yeah, lets just say that night ended well. Ha!

Oh and when I realize the humble quiet guy is a walking Encyclopedia! *swoon*

I'm such a nerd lover :tongue:

And guys in those gray heavy sweater hoodies (Not a turn on but I will demand a hug!)


----------



## L

Well... being a virgin I'm not really sure if I should even really be giving my opinion but I suppose I will anyways.

I was reading this magazine that my cousin had (I think it was maxim or something) and there was a sexual bucket list to do before you die where a bunch of people got in and offered up a total of 100 things to do. Of the hundred I only remember this one:
A girl had wrote this one and she said that what her and her boyfriend did was to tie up the boyfriends hands and feet onto a chair. Not really tight but where he couldn't get out. She then just teased him for like twenty minutes or something like that, just doing random things like giving head for like ten seconds at a time and dancing around him and just whatever stuff like that. After a while the guy was just begging to be untied and when she did apparently he just went at it. She said it was the most passionate animalistic experience she's ever had. 

It sounds like fun:blushed:


----------



## milti

Doing stuff out in the open.
Our university campus is huge with 2 lakes in it and wild boar and peacocks live in the forested area. It feels so amazing to have sex in the midst of wild nature. :blushed: I don't like the mosquitoes though.

P.S. I hope no one I know reads this.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

Women who have had sex with lots of men. Reading the thread on age and number of partners, I got way more turned on by reading the woman who had higher numbers. 

Smart women who aren't afraid to use their brains and like to argue their point with people. Especially when their agruements seem to be based more on their thinking than their feelings. So hot.


----------



## error

MelissaC said:


> A guy telling a sad story.


I have several tragedies that I've run across in my life. But if I shared them in order to get a girls interest I'd feel like I was exploiting the situation. Using such sneaky tactics would turn me off... so it wouldn't work out.


----------



## milti

MelissaC said:


> A guy telling a sad story.


Me too. There's something about a guy showing his vulnerable side that just melts my heart. I love to hear from people who have gone through a lot in life, maybe because my own life has been pretty simple compared to most other people's. (knock on wood). 
A sad guy gets my interest.


----------



## error

What is with all these girls who care about feelings? And where were they when I was far more depressed then I am now? ...why couldn't I have end up meeting them rather then girls who said things like, "You're too insecure!"" and "I don't throw pity parties."


----------



## Mr. Meepers

error said:


> What is with all these girls who care about feelings? And where were they when I was far more depressed then I am now? ...why couldn't I have end up meeting them rather then girls who said things like, "You're too insecure!"" and "I don't throw pity parties."


awe *hug* ... those women are on the internet (where all the *best* men and women are :wink


----------



## MelissaC

Man I want this thread to stay alive and kicking. I think of new things for it every day.

Last night I went out with one of my guys and the guy sitting next to me at the bar kept touching me and staring at me. I was handling it, so my pseudo-boyfriend simply looked at him, looked at me, and asked "You doing alright?" with a hint of a smile on his lips but a slight fierceness in his eyes. I love that he respected me enough to trust I could handle myself, but also cared enough to make sure (and hypocritically the small, subtle touch of him claiming me as "his" turned me on too).


----------



## lonewolf

L said:


> Well... being a virgin I'm not really sure if I should even really be giving my opinion but I suppose I will anyways.
> 
> I was reading this magazine that my cousin had (I think it was maxim or something) and there was a sexual bucket list to do before you die where a bunch of people got in and offered up a total of 100 things to do. Of the hundred I only remember this one:
> A girl had wrote this one and she said that what her and her boyfriend did was to tie up the boyfriends hands and feet onto a chair. Not really tight but where he couldn't get out. She then just teased him for like twenty minutes or something like that, just doing random things like giving head for like ten seconds at a time and dancing around him and just whatever stuff like that. After a while the guy was just begging to be untied and when she did apparently he just went at it. She said it was the most passionate animalistic experience she's ever had.
> 
> It sounds like fun:blushed:


Wow. I'm normally too submissive to like something that would require me to be so dominant, but if a girl did that to me, I'd probably be pretty worked up :laughing:


----------



## murderegina

A nose that is pointy without being bony on the bridge similar to Johnny Depp's..

A collared shirt with sleeves rolled up revealing muscular forearms with visible veins in the hands

Eyebrows that hardly arch over a strong brow bone

A well-respected, powerful, NTJ-esque man who summits at your feet like a dog behind closed doors


----------



## marybluesky

Thick and/or deep voice & strong arms in men.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

PERFECT ^^ Exactly what I came here to discuss. Thanks.

Well, I'm an INFJ dating an ENTP. For a good year or two before we decided to, he was only interested in being friends with benefits. I wasn't having it because I personally don't see how I could have sex with a person and not feel starved of love afterwards..them not staying the night, talking about my feelings, etc. But that's absolutely just me. Anyway, I don't like to ask him much about his sexual history or any experience he participates in that involves acting more than feeling things out (I feel it a key necessity to discuss feelings, but not to discuss what you do) - I just know enough to know that I'm safe. However, I have some reason to believe that he was the type to go out clubbing and make out (potentially do more) with other girls without furthering things emotionally down the line, and for some reason, that really turns me on. : / I hate the thought of him giving another girl what he gives me. But I also love the thought of having unattached, unemotional, filthy, "I'm not saying I love ya" sex (whether it's him feeling that way in general, or us partaking, I'm not entirely sure) while also wanting him to love me..ugh, it's confusing. 

It feels like I love the thought of it because it's kind of kinky, but I don't want him to actually do it. -_- Maybe it's just sex that I love, because I don't see sex in itself to be an emotional experience and in my opinion, the kinkier it is, the sexier. I think that's what it is. The thought of him having sex, being in charge, and having nasty thoughts in his own head turns me on.



marybluesky said:


> Thick and/or deep voice & strong arms in men.


You are beautiful.


----------



## android654

moloko - Sing It Back (original version) -

This turns me on to no end. I remember seeing it when it first came out and I remember being mesmerized in my seat the whole time this scene played.


----------



## MelissaC

android654 said:


> moloko - Sing It Back (original version) -
> 
> This turns me on to no end. I remember seeing it when it first came out and I remember being mesmerized in my seat the whole time this scene played.



Oh, DAMN.


----------



## android654

MelissaC said:


> Oh, DAMN.


I thought the only reason to see that movie when it came out was because there's not too many biopunk movies, but this is one of my favorite scenes of all time.


----------



## MelissaC

android654 said:


> I thought the only reason to see that movie when it came out was because there's not too many biopunk movies, but this is one of my favorite scenes of all time.


What movie is it? It doesn't look familiar to me in the least, but now I want to see it.


----------



## android654

MelissaC said:


> What movie is it? It doesn't look familiar to me in the least, but now I want to see it.


Repo Men (2010)

Repo Men (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Death Persuades

People I am in love with turn me on... Way too easily. But people I am not in love with don't turn me on at all. if I am very in love with a girl even her hair or finger nails could turn me on and I'd start sucking on all of her :S :S :S


----------



## hulia

The other night boyfriend called to have good night chat with me and he literally spoke to me in English, French, Polish, and Japanese all casual like, and I was so infatuated with him at that moment. Just hearing him speak in multiple languages with colloquialism and jargon.. things I wouldn't understand if I learned the language from a textbook.. it turned me on instantly. And whenever he speaks French with the adorable lisp in his voice, and his pauses, waiting for me to respond or mumble "mmhm" in return. I'm flustered now just thinking about it. This boy's really getting to me.


----------



## marybluesky

boughtmeawalkman said:


> PERFECT ^^ Exactly what I came here to discuss. Thanks.
> You are beautiful.


Thanks friend. I dont know you tell it because of my picture or my tastes ;-)


----------



## MelissaC

Cars. I get a visceral reaction from nice cars. Whenever I see a 458 Italia out driving I have to go home and change my panties.

It doesn't matter who's driving it, has nothing to do with any actual human being. It's the cars themselves. The lines, the speed, the SOUND. God, the sound of a muscle car, or a turbocharged V10. Unf. 

On a related note, I also have a thing for the Stig. Not the person in the suit, the suited character. Weird.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

marybluesky said:


> Thanks friend. I dont know you tell it because of my picture or my tastes ;-)


It was because of your picture XD but I've not yet taken notice of said tastes, so they could very well make you beautiful, also.


----------



## error

I typically like woman who are a bit older then me but lately I've been talking to this nineteen year old who's been driving me sexually crazy.

She messaged me first... a girl who approaches me is really sexy. I like when a woman shows initiative, I guess I'm a bit submissive. It also shows me that they're interested and I need to be absolutely certain that a person's into me before I can do anything.

So you want details. Well, I'll see what I can do. We've been talking for a long time. We actually did some sexting like things, but I was... already something something with her in mind before then. :blushed:

Thing is, although she's quite assertive and forceful she doesn't really have a job. She's not going to school the other day I was like, "You have to start doing something with your life." And she argued agianst it and she explained to me everything about her situation and all her excuses. And I explained what I'd been through waiting so long before I started with my education but she stood her ground, at the same time aptly defending herself. She was so in control... she's been in control for a long time. And it really gets to me... like you wouldn't even believe.

Sexually I like assertive woman. I like woman who are strong. I like woman who take the initiative. I like woman who make me believe that they love me.

In society that's usually the man's role though. So it's rare to find woman who are going to take in a stray kitten like me.


----------



## carlaviii

To keep the thread alive, something I've rarely confessed: 

That dusty smell, deep in a big library's stacks. Paper, dust, and time, and seclusion, and maybe the lighting's a little dim... if a guy were to creep up while I'm reading, slip his arms around me... 

No, I don't have stranger fantasies. Or public sex fantasies. Or anything remotely like this. Except in dusty, remote library aisles.


----------



## nrcoggin

And ex girlfriend thought it was weird that her armpits were a turn on for me.


----------



## 37119

Bellybutton.


----------



## marybluesky

error said:


> .
> I like when a woman shows initiative..... It also shows me that they're interested and I need to be absolutely certain that a person's into me before I can do anything.....Sexually I like assertive woman. I like woman who are strong. I like woman who take the initiative. I like woman who make me believe that they love me.


 I love showing initiative by nature, but sometimes I get confused because I dont know what the guy wants: He looks at you enviously,you learn that he is shy, then you approach him ,he embarrasses & run away. It happened to me. After a while that I was sure he was interested in me I wanted to start a conversation. I talked about a general topic but he got very nervous. He replied really gently and then ran away! I dont know what to do with this type of guys. They are usually nice and polite but too shy.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

people from northern continential europe (ie, The Netherlands, Denmark, Lithuania, northern France etc) are SOOO fucking sexy.
they have many of the best Nordic features (fine, light colored hair, blue eyes, angular noses) with a more ectomorphic physique


----------



## PinkiePie

I don't know if you've ever been wrapped in a warm blanket after it's been in the dryer, but I do it all the time and strangely it turns me on. Also, cowboy hats, boots and trucks. Southern girl at heart :tongue:


----------



## dottywine

lactation :S


----------



## 2eng

I find the skin behind the knees, in the crease of the elbows, and under a woman's arms to be very sexy. I love paying attention to those spots during sex or foreplay.


----------



## All in Twilight

A dog collar saying "property of All in Twilight" *grins*

I like a fierce woman. It neutralizes my coolness somewhat. Being verbally playful and witty. Poke my brain and you'll see...


----------



## milti

Shyness. Drives me insane with curiosity as to what they haven't said.

Outgoingness. Drives me insane with curiosity as to what they haven't said.


I also like soft lips and the idea of someone being gentle with me and treating me with care.


----------



## Resolution

The taste of a woman who smokes. . . spicy.

*Strength*. Any muscle definition. . . anywhere. 

A girl who can punch/fight.

A girl who can beat me. (Chess, video game, debate, wrestling). 

Gray eyes/glaring or a contemptuous look. *Anger*. 

*Intelligence*. And maybe some glasses. 

Having sexual power over a powerful woman.


----------



## vikingbitch

My boyfriend is my dream guy physically. Just saying. But here's the weird thing. I LOVE his ass. I have no idea why. It's not one of those gloriously toned man asses. If anything, it's fat. My boyfriend has a fat butt. But for some reason, some wild and unknown reason, whenever he bends over to get behind his computer or whatever, I have this strong desire to just bite one of his cheeks. 

I never act on this, though. That would be weird.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

Instead of lingerie, I want to have a woman wear nothing but cross country ski boots and a togue. Now that would turn me on. Then she can drip hot ski was on my back with a candle.


----------



## Playful Proxy

I'll just throw out the word 'omorashi' and fly away before anyone recognizes it.


----------



## MissyMaroon

Recently, a girl. o.o


----------



## saltana

Suits. Everything from the sleeve decoration, fit of the jacket, trim of the pant. Wide tie, of course.

Hands. Just medium-sized, nice-looking hands.

Excellent math skills. I think this is because I'm so linguistic and I prefer humanities and language, so I find men that are good at math and science really attractive.

Chess skills. See above. I generally just prefer analytical, logical, mathematical types.

Soccer. So hot I can't even.

Intense eye contact.

Power. Leadership.


----------



## Codger

saltana said:


> Suits. Everything from the sleeve decoration, fit of the jacket, trim of the pant. *Wide tie, of course.*
> .


Not too wide, or you'll look like an East End gangster.


----------



## saltana

Codger said:


> Not too wide, or you'll look like an East End gangster.


True, always a risk. But skinny ties... blegh. I shudder at the sight of them. They incite an automatic connection with Justin Bieber and senior prom. Men wear proper ties, boys play dress-up. roud:


----------



## SuperNova85

Women in fishnet pantyhose...OmG,

And women teachers, especially with glasses, real or role play....had both of these fetishes since kindergarten...:blushed:

I also love it when a woman's 2nd toe is longer than the first. I have this toe and was teased about it when I was a kid so I started looking at people feet to see how many other people had it. But in the process, I found that most women with that toe are just so fucking sexy, and I have no clue why. But I'll tell you this, I'm no longer ashamed of having the long 2nd toe anymore...roud:


----------



## Codger

saltana said:


> True, always a risk. But skinny ties... blegh. I shudder at the sight of them. They incite an automatic connection with Justin Bieber and senior prom. Men wear proper ties, boys play dress-up. roud:


I'm partial to paisley myself.


----------



## geekofalltrades

saltana said:


> But skinny ties... blegh.


I think skinny guys can get away with skinny ties. But then my mom got me one with a shirt as a Christmas gift... and I'm like five feet around at the shoulders. It was _weird_-lookin'.


----------



## saltana

Codger said:


> I'm partial to paisley myself.


Paisley's nice. For shirts, though, I like solids, preferably just white. Bonus points for being undone at the neck. Not too much though, haha. And it seems the charm of suits are exclusive to black and dark blue jackets. Silver/grey/dark grey doesn't have the same effect.

As you can see, I'm very particular. :frustrating:


----------



## Codger

saltana said:


> Paisley's nice. For shirts, though, I like solids, preferably just white. Bonus points for being undone at the neck. Not too much though, haha. And it seems the charm of suits are exclusive to black and dark blue jackets. Silver/grey/dark grey doesn't have the same effect.
> 
> As you can see, I'm very particular. :frustrating:


Nothing but pure white every day just screams LCN. 

or suits, navy blue and charcoal grey only; I'm not an undertaker or a bouncer (actually, I did work as a bouncer once).


----------



## All in Twilight

I am already happy if she has all her limbs and a few braincells. It's not easy when you're as ugly, lonely, desparate and horny as me. I am 32 yours old and I am still a virgin and no one wants to have sex with me.

I am a really good guitarist and please call me before I kill myself. Please...? I will do anything for you.♥ I will even talk to you if I must.


----------



## carlaviii

All in Twilight said:


> I am a really good guitarist and please call me before I kill myself. Please...? I will do anything for you.♥ I will even talk to you if I must.


Acoustic guitar...? (_already melting_) Talking not required: just play me something complicated. Major bonus points for Bach/baroque.


----------



## devoid

I have recently come to accept that I have a mad scientist fetish. As in tall, lanky, dark hair, glasses, monotone, evil laugh, etc. I never really had a scenario fetish before, so this is kind of exciting albeit a little weird, but I have this fantasy of someone like that "experimenting" on my body in many ways until I pass out.


----------



## All in Twilight

carlaviii said:


> Acoustic guitar...? (_already melting_) Talking not required: just play me something complicated. Major bonus points for Bach/baroque.


Lol.


BWV 998 Prelude, Fugue and Allegro?


----------



## Vianna

I love guys with long hair...I think I wouldn't date a guy with short hair...Yeah I know it is strange


----------



## NChSh

I get exceedingly, overwhelmingly turned-on by having sex with people that I shouldn't, in places that I shouldn't, where I could get caught at anytime, where the consequences of being caught could be extreme.Once, I had sex with a woman while her boyfriend was sleeping 2 feet away, another time with another woman while my girlfriend, at that time, slept 2 feet away. I've masturbated one woman from behind, under her skirt, while surrounded by 4 or 5 other people (including my date and her date), in a cramped, fairly brightly-lit hallway, and no one ever noticed. I've had sex in bars, theaters, public parks, and a few times with an intentional audience (although exhibitionism is not nearly as great a turn-on as not getting caught). I can be very bad, I know, although I'm try not to be a total scum-bag...I'm currently in a long-term monogamous relationship, and I've been, more-or-less, faithful (depending on your definitions of such things) for the entire relationship--which also kind of sucks, given my proclivities.


----------



## ForsakenMe

Well, maybe not a sexual turn on as much as finding this incredibly endearing, but... I love the sight of a man sleeping. I guess I love how suddenly submissive and cuddly than they normally would look while awake.


----------



## dulcinea

I guess this will probably reveal more about me than I'd like, but I like men with faces that look like women's faces.


----------



## hauntology

Submissive guys, light abuse for both parties, EYES, fantasies of gore, fake blood (or a little real), knife play, switching S/M, whispering, crossdressing, stoicism, biting, licking, scratching, dominant girls, kitty ears.


----------



## 7rr7s

Alright here's some more.

1. Certain types of food. Strawberries are a very sensual fruit. Whenever I eat a strawberry and makes me want to eat something else. Same with oysters, although I've heard they are an aphrodisiac too. Orange slices to a lesser degree as well. Now spicy food doesn't make me think of going down on a woman, but it kind of arouses me if it's really really hot. The intensity and the pain of it is what does it. 

2. Fire. Candlelight, bonfires, matches, any sort of fire really. The heat, the way the flame dances, the danger of it. Fire is pretty damn sexy. 

3. Knives. I'm not really sure why, but it is what it is. Knife play in the bedroom is alright too. But just looking at a woodblock of knives, or having the feel of one in my hand, cutting stuff up, disjointing meat ect. I don't know, but I like it for some reason. 

4. Certain words. Not necessarily the meaning behind them, but just the way they sound, the way they are spelled or roll off the tongue. _Voluptuous. __Scorching. Swelter. Roaring. _There are more, but I just can;t think of them. 

5. Watching a woman read a book. SEXY AS HELL. Even knowing that she is reading or likes to read alot. MAJOR turn on. 

6. Not sure if I said this or not, but black stratocasters. Maybe it's the curves that remind me of a woman or something, but there is a real slick classic look to them. I could seriously just look at one for a long time just admiring the craftsmanship and beauty of it. Only black ones though. Black and white has a more classy look. 

7. Hate sex. It doesn't even have to be with the actual person either, you can roleplay stuff and really get worked up. Powerful emotions make for powerful sex, and I'm all about that. Lot's of endless possibilities!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

QrivaN said:


> Masochist is defined as being someone that gets pleasure, sexually or other-wise, from being in the submissive role. It's hard to find girls that like that in a guy, though......even more so in my case, 'cuz stoic......


In BDSM (Bondage/Discipline, Dominance/Submission, Sadism/Masochism) I'm fairly certain that Submission and Masochism are two different things (but they can be related)

In my case, as I said a long time ago on this thread, I am submissive, but I am not masochistic. ... I don't like receiving pain (I don't mind some pain, but I would derive no pleasure from it, other than the pleasure I would get from feeling submissive ... which would be a lot of pleasure )

As far as not being able to find women that are into that, well, I'm not very experienced and the only dominant woman I was with was that way before I realized and accepted that I was submissive (there were clear indications that I was though lol) ... but, ime, since I get enormous pleasure from being told that I have to do whatever she says :blushed: and I'm not asking for pain, every woman that I felt emotionally intimate with that wanted to have sex with me before found that hot ... Partly because they wanted to pleasure me for my sake and partly because they liked the idea of me wanting to pleasure them really badly lol.

I mean, that is not to say that I don't have some insecurity with having a penis and being sexual submissive, but, your choices/opportunities are not as limited as you may think ... especially when there is a deep emotional connection (which only makes me more submissive  ... but I think it is much more important to really trust your partner when you are submissive) and they care deeply about making you very sexually satisfied


----------



## milti

@KindOfBlue06 's avatar is really hot. I want that done to me.


----------



## milti

phony said:


> Oh I met this guy I find rather physically attractive last week, and then this girl I know, also in the room, said "he got a 100% for advanced functions last semester. and a 98% for physics". And then he got a bit awkward and said he wanted to be an engineer.
> And I swear. I wanted to fuck him. Right there.
> 
> unf. people keep telling me he's into me. i think i should ask him out >:3


100% for advanced functions!! :shocked: 

Go for it!! :kitteh:


----------



## Feathers Falling

lordmercurio said:


> bahh techno viking says: get on my level


 First of all @airotciV I LOVE Hardstyle and think the Melbourne shuffle is so badass haha

Second of all, lmao technoviking :crazy:




Fern said:


> Most _ _TJ's do it for me--for similar reasons. I like to be bossed around by people I know care about me deep down. I totally relate.


 I like to be "bossed around", but I sure as hell ain't submissive muaha. >;3 I like some power play haha :kitteh:


----------



## Fern

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> I like to be "bossed around", but I sure as hell ain't submissive muaha. >;3 I like some power play haha :kitteh:


Exactly! And who better to have that power struggle with than a strong (mentally, physically, emotionally ,etc.) __TJ?


----------



## phony

ENTJs...


----------



## lordmercurio

phony said:


> ENTJs...


----------



## Feathers Falling

Fern said:


> Exactly! And who better to have that power struggle with than a strong (mentally, physically, emotionally ,etc.) __TJ?


EEEXACTLY. *sigh* My primitive monkey brain releases chemicals that make me lust after these ESTx types. All that testosterone and physical strength and douche-baggery.

BUT at heart I <3 tall, thin, feminine-looking pretty boys!! :kitteh:


----------



## Destiny Lund

Male angels.... especially dark male angels: the idea of them, drawings of angels or anime angels make it very fantasy-like. If I asked my INTJ hubby to take part in this.... I dunno WHAT he would think, LOL! Well, I just don't know which shade of crazy he would think I am.  
Seriously, go look up on Photobucket "male angel". ^_^


----------



## Destiny Lund

HorrorHound said:


> Submissive guys, light abuse for both parties, EYES, fantasies of gore, fake blood (or a little real), knife play, switching S/M, whispering, crossdressing, stoicism, biting, licking, scratching, dominant girls, kitty ears.


DEFINITELY agree with the submissiveness thing(most of the time, SOMETIMES I like him being dominant), but I think I've vocalized this on this tread before.  I actually agree with most of your list. ^_^


----------



## Brian1

ladies in lady boots that go up to the back of the knee. Style, I like it when they put an artistic edge in their look.


----------



## Destiny Lund

swordsman of mana said:


> interesting. Lol


u nailed it! Lol!


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Monsters and evil looking men. I have a thing for Dark Overlord looking men most specifically.


----------



## android654

This just kind of works for me.


----------



## petite libellule

android654 said:


> This just kind of works for me.



It's very clear to me that you are just waiting for a vampire or a mosquito to fall in love.


----------



## petite libellule

Intellectualizing intensely I'm all philosophizing everything intensely so it really doesn't surprise me at all. I love to listen to tangents of intellectualizing of anything! And being silenced, not interrupting me. There's a slight difference. More like, stopping my thought process in it's tracks. That makes sense to no one but me  

But it's weird. So I'm posting it. Like a random thought post that's relevant to the title.


----------



## android654

Ningsta Kitty said:


> It's very clear to me that you are just waiting for a vampire or a mosquito to fall in love.


I'm just too transparent, aren't I?


----------



## devoid

Blond men with glasses. I recently realized I am insanely attracted to them, and I have no idea why. The furthest back incident of this I can remember is 2nd grade. o.o What the hell is the significance of this? Why would this have anything to do with reproduction? Recessive genes and bad eyesight...


----------



## petite libellule

android654 said:


> I'm just too transparent, aren't I?


lol! awww ... It's not your fault you prefer_ clean _creatures.

(I always say vampire over werewolf because they don't poop. Make fun of me all you want but the allure of vampires for me has more to do with the bodies being void of "dirty" than anything else. I know. It's twisted )


----------



## error

I want to meet someone who asks themselves "Why the hell does this guy turn me on?" when they find me. I'm not traditionally attractive. Physically I'm not fat, muscular or skinny. I'm really awkward and timid, not very confident. People probably think I'm innoncent or not interested in sex and that's the impression I give off. But truth is, my libido isn't fiction.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

A chubby goth woman with big lactating boobs that is into breastfeeding and hot candle wax. Would also like to tie her up and drive her insane with a feather and my tongue.


----------



## carlaviii

A guy started chatting with me on OKC, and when I checked his profile it was something like five pages of literary quotes sprinkled with nerdy snarkiness and translations from a dozen languages -- he's a polyglot -- photo's mop of brown curls and a week's worth of stubble -- and oh, currently in Egypt studying Arabic literature and poetry -- 

OMG WHEN WILL YOU BE HERE so I can rip your clothes off


----------



## Boy Wonder

Ever since I grew a pair of balls, around age 12 or so, I've had this _thing _for smooth, bare, slightly chubby/thick/muscular, backs...like when a girl lifts up the back of her shirt to show off a tattoo or to get shit rubbed on her back or whatever, revealing her bare smooth back, with her shoulder muscles and cute slightly chubby arms moving around......fuck yea....that shit turns me on for some reason haha..

I remember the first time I got turned on by a back haha...I was like 12 or 13, and at a friend's house, and his younger sister, who was like 12, showed her dad something on her back, lifting the back of her shirt up, and I was all like, 

LOLFUCK!!! I am turned on! I want you on my LAP with yo shirt up!!,!

That ho is so fuckin sexy now haha. She's like 18, huge fuckin tits, very beautiful girl! However, I didn't ever talk to her. Her bro and I kinda just strayed apart, as people do when they progress through adolescents! It wasn't until I was a senior in high school that we became good friends again! I never talked to his bimbo sister though, nflrtunately.


----------



## iwantyou

Crying... I adore it when the person cries.


----------



## series0

Shiny Boots/Leather/Latex
French accent
A girl that even while just walking around can't keep her tongue in her mouth
Tactile women - meaning when they don't even know you they come right up and touch you so you don't feel like a pervert touching them first.
Raspy female voices
Teasing that ends well ...
Stretching
Dominance and Submission/Games/Roleplay
Pet names
Peppered Chocolate
Alliteration
Wet/Oily/Sticky/Muddy
Hot Sun
Yaki Soba and Edamame
Lucid Dream Assistance
Asian Skin Tone

Pretty Vanilla really as far as fetishes go ...


----------



## PlacentaCake

Occasionally, a socially awkward extrovert who does ballsy things that embarrass me.


----------



## Master Mind

QrivaN said:


> Masochist is defined as being someone that gets pleasure, sexually or other-wise, from being in the submissive role.


Actually, no. A masochist is someone who derives pleasure from receiving pain, be it physical or psychological. The two can be conjoined for some, but they're not the same thing.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Uhm well, usually I don't have a lot of trouble getting the why behind kinks. Getting turned on while reading Mahjong manga did catch me a bit off guard, though. Makes it a bit hard to follow the strategies too. :frustrating: :blushed:

And yeah, masochist =/= submissive. I could perhaps get into (mild) S&M, but I imagine I would get easily bored with dominance and submission.


----------



## magentaalchemist13

Yaoi fanfics get me every time (but only when it's a good pairing).


----------



## mushr00m

Collar bones are sexy.
And I like men that get the vibe right with being essentially masculine but with a feminine touch. Too feminine e.g metrosexualism turns me off.


----------



## sisnerozt

I like nice hands and cologne.. ...yum


----------



## d e c a d e n t

mushr00m said:


> Collar bones are sexy.


Yay for collar bones.


----------



## Nirel

I'm turned on by a lot of things but some that really weird me out are
Women who are very self absorbent and selfish that like and talk about themselves too much, with a bratish like behavior.
Unhealthy hot girls that drink and smoke too much.
Someone with a tragic past.
Provocative clothing(doesn't have to be revealing), big tattoos, crazy hair and piercings.

GOD, no wonder I've never lasted more then a week in a relationship.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@*Nirel*
LOL uhm, I guess you like bad girls?

But I'm not gonna lie, narcissism can be hot. 

Wait, I shouldn't write this where the narcissistic people can see it.


----------



## Protagoras

lifeisanillusion said:


> A chubby goth woman with big lactating boobs that is into breastfeeding and hot candle wax. Would also like to tie her up and drive her insane with a feather and my tongue.


I don't know why, since I do not share this fetish, but I think I like you...


----------



## Sina

lifeisanillusion said:


> A chubby goth woman with big lactating boobs that is into breastfeeding and hot candle wax. Would also like to tie her up and drive her insane with a feather and my tongue.


Haha! This is kewt<3 

Erotic lactation is hot.


----------



## stillakidatheart

Eyes. I just really like eyes, and if I weren't so shy (and if it wasn't considered creepy), I would probably stare at people's eyes for quite a long time.


----------



## The Hungry One

I had a dream a few years back about a tall, thin man with long blonde hair that was dyed green at the ends. It was a happy dream with lots of light and clear skies.

So basically I am in love with Legolas.


----------



## MissyMaroon

I don't know why, but after a seriously good laugh...

jk

No, I'm not.

Ok, not every single time.

But, wtf.

Anyways. bye.


----------



## geekofalltrades

ZeFrank's voice.


----------



## tealfootball

^

rofl, that just made my day:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Blayz

midgets, lesbians, your mom, your daughter, your wife, mimes, the chicago cubs, bruce lee


----------



## carlaviii

geekofalltrades said:


> ZeFrank's voice.


Ze Frank is _awesome_.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Russians. Wow. I mean what.






Nothing like a really attractive Russian in a paratroops uniform. _ROLLEYES..._


----------



## Drewbie

Scraped knees. I don't. I don't know why. I understand most of my turn ons but I have no idea what's with that one.


----------



## purposive

For some reason I like it when my wife is asleep and I can play with her sexually. It really turns me on. I would have never dared to touch my wife if she didn't approach me to tell me she didn't mind and was actually aroused by the thought of me being sexual with her while asleep. 

What else.. Lately I have been sleep walking.. Instead it's sleep sex. I wake up and apparently not at all conscious yet have sex with my wife. She asks me about it and I seriously have no recollection of what happened the night before.


----------



## Entropic

Fi as a dominant or auxiliary function perspective. Stupidly so. It's difficult to explain. Some kinds of Fi (so not just every random Fi type) is just so attractive, especially in men. For some reason I don't seem to find it as attractive in women even if the nature of it is similar.

@Swordsman of Mana if one lived in Korea/Japan/China maybe when it comes to male aesthetics. There is a specific aspect of the Eastern Asian aesthetic that I find very attractive when it comes to men and it's propagated in a way it would never be in the West. Case in point, my signature. You would never see a guy with that kind of haircut over here. 

I do have a thing for longer haircuts.


----------



## psych9000

if i told you what i make my bf do....i would have to kill you


----------



## jessnic

I like skinny-ish guys with nice arms. But not crazy buff arms, those are too big. Just casually nice arms. When a guy rests his head on his hand or writes or is playing drums/guitar and his arms are flexing but he doesn't realize it, that's literally the hottest thing! I find squeezing arms the best thing in the world. Oh damn the next time I get my hands on a guy's arm... ooooo damn...

Also, butts. Any size. I like checking boys' butts out. Captain America has a nice butt. That whole movie all I did was stare at it. 

Also I always fantasize about being pushed up against a wall. It's sooooo sexy.

lol why am I posting this :blushed:


----------



## Mr. Meepers

psych9000 said:


> if i told you what* i make my bf do*....i would have to kill you


Hmmmmm I don't think you have to tell me :wink: I'm a good guesser :tongue:
(I'm kidding .... I was just thinking about those words and how it reminded me of something I like)


----------



## Devrim

I would never truly admit this,
But Rugby Players,
Their size and build are just
:blushed:

I am also a sucker for Eyes >.>
Those things are hypnotic xD


----------



## DiamondDays

Master Mind said:


> Speaking as someone who's 6'5", you're not going to find any. Since reaching my full height (at 17 years old), I've only personally encountered four people *period* who were taller than I am. None were women. The tallest woman I've ever encountered—unboosted by heels—in person was 6'2". You being 6-4, you're not going to find any women taller than you outside of a women's basketball game. You won't find many _people_ taller than you, let alone women.


I know this post is old but if that is true _*damn *_people are tiny in the US.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

jessnic said:


> Also, butts. Any size. I like checking boys' butts out. Captain America has a nice butt. That whole movie all I did was stare at it.
> 
> Also I always fantasize about being pushed up against a wall. It's sooooo sexy.
> 
> lol why am I posting this :blushed:


(Dresses up as Captain America and pushes you up against a wall.) :crazy:


----------



## Master Mind

DiamondDays said:


> I know this post is old but if that is true _*damn *_people are tiny in the US.


And how tall are you, exactly? 

I imagine, something like 8-foot-3, right?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Also, this perks up my bunny ears:


----------



## DiamondDays

Master Mind said:


> And how tall are you, exactly?
> 
> I imagine, something like 8-foot-3, right?


No, i'm 191cm, so about 6 foot 3, but my point wasn't that i was taller than you, it was that i know several people who are 6 foot 6 and taller, i see them all the time.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Most of what I enjoy in relationship is mental and has a lot to do with intensity of emotions and closeness to my partner. Physically I'm not fully "there" due to my depression...I can be less or not interested in sex at all if i'm mentally not stimulated.

With that I have a confession to make that is kind of odd and "off". I'm a masochist in this sense and intense relationships where I'm hurting a lot...really and I mean REALLY turn me on.

Love hurts and is intense, I am addicted to it. Ultimately imo the friendship is what saves the relationship and makes it worth long term despite my initial extreme need for painful and difficult love.

I require a certain...intensity in this regard, that may be uncomfortable for some ppl, without it I can grow distant both sexually and otherwise :S.

Need to work on this.


----------



## infpetey

Converse All Star Hi Tops with no socks!
That and toes pointed out straight, ballerina style


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

Big gay men with deep voices.


----------



## android654

I completely forgot this thread existed.

Body Mods


----------



## The Ultimate Square Peg

The entirety of Fifty Shades of Grey, nonsensical cheesy storylines and all. 


Oh baby.


----------



## error

My own soul crushing disappointment. NnnnNmmNng!


----------



## android654

Women in boxers.









And women boxers.


----------



## sereneone

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> Big gay men with deep voices.


I once chatted with a girl who later became an A-List celebrity whose big thing was skinny gay men. She was kind of a muscular build, but I always found that quirky and endearing somehow.

I'm extremely versatile sexually and can tolerate thinking and talking about almost anything. Your post reminds me that the one type of sex that absolutely makes me cringe and I cannot handle thinking about is machismo gay sex. These are totally macho guys dominating the hell out of each other in brutal shocking ways. It totally confuses my sense of sex roles. The guy acting out the female role usually look like a felon who would be the most dominant guy on a prison block. Totally traumatizes me  Makes me think of prison sex and reminds me why I am such a good boy and want to stay out of prison.


----------



## sereneone

The Ultimate Square Peg said:


> The entirety of Fifty Shades of Grey, nonsensical cheesy storylines and all.
> 
> 
> Oh baby.


Loss of control fantasy. An oldie but a goodie *g*

It's not hard to understand though, since these kinds of fantasies give people permission to imagine very edgy sex without actually being responsible for it. Someone else takes them to that edge, and there is always plausible deniability about whether you would go there on your own.

I haven't read 50 Shades of Grey, but once upon a time I did read Anne Rice's Sleeping Beauty Trilogy, and that was seriously amazing sex. Wow, Anne has quite the imagination for a conservative single lady.  If you read the one star reviews for that series on Amazon, almost all of them are from people who hate the idea of bdsm and it is basically a rejection of extreme sex and not of the writing or quality of fantasy perse. What I thought was novel about Sleeping Beauty is that it has the quality of being like some kind of sex dream, with all kinds of totally impossible contrived situations and societies. It's probably more aggressive than 50 Shades, just to warn you, but I really don't know.


----------



## Uncouth Angel

I think some female bodybuilders are sexy.

I also think there's something vaguely sexual about horses, even erotic, and I don't mean that in a sense pertaining to zoophilia or bestiality. Horses are sexy in the same sense that wolves, cats, and snakes are sexy. We project our animal drives onto them, and use them as metaphors for the most bestial parts of ourselves.


----------



## Purrfessor

I think I found my new favorite thread here on personalitycafe... hehe sorry I can't contribute anything.


----------



## The Ultimate Square Peg

sereneone said:


> Loss of control fantasy. An oldie but a goodie *g*
> 
> It's not hard to understand though, since these kinds of fantasies give people permission to imagine very edgy sex without actually being responsible for it. Someone else takes them to that edge, and there is always plausible deniability about whether you would go there on your own.
> 
> I haven't read 50 Shades of Grey, but once upon a time I did read Anne Rice's Sleeping Beauty Trilogy, and that was seriously amazing sex. Wow, Anne has quite the imagination for a conservative single lady.  If you read the one star reviews for that series on Amazon, almost all of them are from people who hate the idea of bdsm and it is basically a rejection of extreme sex and not of the writing or quality of fantasy perse. What I thought was novel about Sleeping Beauty is that it has the quality of being like some kind of sex dream, with all kinds of totally impossible contrived situations and societies. It's probably more aggressive than 50 Shades, just to warn you, but I really don't know.


Haven't read that! If it's more aggressive than 50 Shades, I'm all in. That's got to be a reasonably rough book. ha! 

It's pretty interesting to me how people just lose their minds over BDSM when they aren't into it in the first place. If you don't like it, don't read a book about it!! 

I also think that a lot more women would like a man to control them more than they would like to think. I came to that conclusion after realizing the success of 50 Shades and going...so I'm not the only one, then?


----------



## sereneone

The Ultimate Square Peg said:


> Haven't read that! If it's more aggressive than 50 Shades, I'm all in. That's got to be a reasonably rough book. ha!


I seem to remember it being extreme on control issues, less on whipping. Actually, maybe it was kind of heavy on everything  I just remember that it was mostly things that were interesting to fantasize but that you would never want to do in such an extreme way. But reading about it in the extreme way made imagining the less extreme version easier.

And yes it is reasonably inappropriate material for a tea time chat with the Dutchess. 





> I also think that a lot more women would like a man to control them more than they would like to think. I came to that conclusion after realizing the success of 50 Shades and going...so I'm not the only one, then?


Most women who are not themselves dominants love loss of control fantasies. The problem for men is that women want to turn those fantasies on and off like a switch. And behavior that would be very hot when the fantasy is turned "on" gets very old fast for a woman when she wants the fantasy turned "off". I think the couples that navigate that well just have to have amazing levels of communication, ability to verbalize fantasy, etc. If you cannot get into a woman's mind it's very hard to make it all mesh. Good sex is 90% mental anyway.


----------



## sereneone

The Ultimate Square Peg said:


> I also think that a lot more women would like a man to control them more than they would like to think. I came to that conclusion after realizing the success of 50 Shades and going...so I'm not the only one, then?


Oh, the other thing about loss of control fantasies is it requires amazing levels of trust. Getting off on something when you imagine it is a much different thing than getting off on it when someone is actually doing it. When you actually do something you start to worry about little things like "Will I be able to breathe?" "Will he stop when I want to stop?" "Will he do other things to me I don't want?" etc, etc, etc. Developing the levels of trust required to really fly for loss of control is a highly non trivial thing.


----------



## The Ultimate Square Peg

sereneone said:


> Oh, the other thing about loss of control fantasies is it requires amazing levels of trust. Getting off on something when you imagine it is a much different thing than getting off on it when someone is actually doing it. When you actually do something you start to worry about little things like "Will I be able to breathe?" "Will he stop when I want to stop?" "Will he do other things to me I don't want?" etc, etc, etc. Developing the levels of trust required to really fly for loss of control is a highly non trivial thing.


Totally agree...that's why it's a plus to be doing it with your husband.  Leaves out the element of fear!


----------



## sereneone

The Ultimate Square Peg said:


> Totally agree...that's why it's a plus to be doing it with your husband.  Leaves out the element of fear!


Yes, but for some women even with their husband there are trust issues once you lose all control. It can be tricky.


----------



## The Ultimate Square Peg

sereneone said:


> Yes, but for some women even with their husband there are trust issues once you lose all control. It can be tricky.


That makes sense- happy to not be dealing with that, I suppose!


----------



## error

All I've wanted these days is someone to hold at night. I can masturbate for any other reason, sexual satisfaction isn't a problem for me... but you can't really kiss yourself. You can't look into your own eyes. Holding yuorself, cuddling with yourself and all that... it's not the same. But for sexual venting, masturbating isn't any better than sex with another person for me. It's everything else that matters really.

I wonder if most guys feel this way.


----------



## error

I would never consider a persons physical appearance the most attractive thing about them, that would be shallow. Actually the most attractive thing is when someone truly and deeply cares about you, when they say "I love you." with convection. When you can look them in the eye and see how much they adore you.

That being said all the girls who have been that way have been a little on the chubby side so I'ver noticed I've developed a thing for curvier women.


----------



## Promethea

Staggering Beauty


----------



## WildImagineer

NeonBomb said:


> Wrists, ohmygod, _WRISTS_.
> 
> There is nothing sexier than a good wrist. I like when you can see the bones clearly.
> 
> Sometimes I like it when a man decorates his wrist with a big fat watch.
> 
> I like when you can see that little ball-shaped bone at the side pop out.
> 
> I like when it moves in general.
> 
> _Vein contrast:_ I like green tones against yellow as opposed to blue tones against pink.


What?


----------



## error

Promethea said:


> Staggering Beauty


Not for epileptics.

Also it looks phallic. Could that be why it turns you on?


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Animal said:


> There's a huge difference between "I want to make someone feel bad for me and do it for me, because I'm too lazy/pathetic to do it myself and I need attention" vs. "I tried everything I possibly could to be strong but my emotions are just TOO POWERFUL" *cries*
> 
> It's the difference between emotional integrity and self-pity. Also the difference between emotional manipulation and sensitivity.


Ah, right. Self-pity can be annoying yes.


----------



## Devrim

I got turned on by watching a guy behind the counter make me my coffee,
He was so skillful and so good with his hands,
I shamelessly ordered another sandwich.

Something about being good at what you do,
And just smiling no matter what that turns me on.


----------



## DarkWolf

Girls with bangs.
Girls wearing school uniforms.
Girls wearing those knee-high socks and thigh-high socks, especially if they have stripes on it.
Girls with short nails. I don't know why women want to have long nails. Short nails rocks!
Girls with no nail polish. Natural-looking nails are just beautiful.

Aaand I always wanted to hurt someone during sex because even this though turns me on. Like...cutting or spanking and playing with her blood...

I might be a little sadistic. I would absolutely never do anything like this (except spanking) without my partner's consent though.


----------



## error

I like when I believe I've satisfied someone. It makes me happy.:kitteh:


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Boss said:


> ** Tall, physically strong butch women. I'd bend over for one that struck my fancy, any day.


What does a handsome butch woman like myself have to do to get yo numba? 

 GIFSoup


----------



## Sierra Noyd

Red heads.


----------



## Calvaire

When I see bruises/bitemarks on myself from a sexual encounter.
The possibility someone is watching me doing ordinary things without me knowing.
The smell of muscle rub.
Orgasm Denial.


----------



## Vic

I have my own notions, but here:

I want a woman to punch me in the face. Don't know if the pain itself is the turn-on, but I like the confrontation of it. The straightforward nature. POW. Why might this be?


----------



## android654

Vic said:


> I have my own notions, but here:
> 
> I want a woman to punch me in the face. Don't know if the pain itself is the turn-on, but I like the confrontation of it. The straightforward nature. POW. Why might this be?


Everybody loves violent women.










Sexy.


Full body pieces.


----------



## error




----------



## CynicallyNaive

Animal said:


> Nothing turns me on more than vulnerable men. Voluntary weakness is a turn-off, but honest sensitivity turns me on like nothing else. Sometimes I can even enjoy a man who makes me walk on eggshells around his sensitivities... it's so adorable when he is shaken by my bluntness. I also love it when men cry. Any semblance of childlike innocence, wonder, or fragility in a grown strong man drives me mad.


Wow, it's really nice to hear that there are women who are attracted to sensitivity or vulnerability. Although the walk on eggshells thing seems a bit much for my taste; I don't want to make someone to always be on guard not to disturb me....


----------



## DarkWolf

@error

I think Sex is a better song by Lovage. :3

And I agree with you. Satisfying a woman is too damn good. One of the best sensations for a man is the feeling we have when we see a woman that is clearly satisfied in bed by us. Seeing their faces and gestures, hearing their voice and moans and having them resting their head on our chest trying to catch their breath...oh that is just too damn good. That's the kind of thing that makes me feel like an wild animal. :laughing:


----------



## Animal

DarkWolf said:


> @_error_
> 
> I think Sex is a better song by Lovage. :3
> 
> And I agree with you. Satisfying a woman is too damn good. One of the best sensations for a man is the feeling we have when we see a woman that is clearly satisfied in bed by us. Seeing their faces and gestures, hearing their voice and moans and having them resting their head on our chest trying to catch their breath...oh that is just too damn good. *That's the kind of thing that makes me feel like an wild animal.* :laughing:


*purr* roud:


----------



## Law

BDSM in just about all its forms, as a highly, highly dominant dom - does it for me. And I'm pretty much on-board for anything a kinky sub can handle.


----------



## DarkWolf

Animal said:


> *purr* roud:


----------



## CelticaNoir

This thread.

*scuttles off*


----------



## wientmg

Being held against a wall
Fighting to be on top (not to be the top, just the physical position most distant from the floor)
Hickeys
Hatefucks
Standing sex
Sex against a window


Those are my only weird ones...

Pretty normal: know that I'm needed/giving pleasure/torment

I guess I like control and exhibitionism?


----------



## newbsicle

Someone sitting on my lap
Feet/hands/smile/eyes/legs/booty/boobies/stomach ex-cetra
Symetry of the face
Kissing
That come hither look
Outgoing and bubbly personalties


----------



## error

I've been experimenting with sexting. I love erotic writing. I tried sexting with random guys as a chick... I was not impressed with their writing. They really could not write. Bad grammar is a turn off in these circumstances. It wont bother me anywhere else, but if I'm trying to create an image it just doesn't work. And why can't the guy build up the tension, "I pull mah dick out. It's hard, I shove it in a hole. UGH!!!" Nope, I don't like that. I'm not that kind of girl.

Titilate, tease, build the tension. Roleplay the foreplay.


----------



## carlaviii

error said:


> I've been experimenting with sexting.


Tried it, but my perfectionist streak kicks in and it's too much like work...


----------



## AustenT09

I like really hairy men.


----------



## Quernus

Um... I get pretty turned on by people who are exceptionally good at math.

Also people who can cook. 

If you can do both... pleeease take me now.


----------



## error

carlaviii said:


> Tried it, but my perfectionist streak kicks in and it's too much like work...


Oh, it gets really crazy when you're writing the narrative with another person, and they're saying that they're doing one thing and you're doing another and the whole thing is full of inconsistencies. I can't fap to that! I'm not going to stick my dick into a plot hole... because who knows what it'll come out as.


----------



## carlaviii

error said:


> I can't fap to that! I'm not going to stick my dick into a plot hole... because who knows what it'll come out as.


:laughing: Especially if the metaphors go horribly awry...


----------



## Devrim

error said:


> Oh, it gets really crazy when you're writing the narrative with another person, and they're saying that they're doing one thing and you're doing another and the whole thing is full of inconsistencies. I can't fap to that! I'm not going to stick my dick into a plot hole... because who knows what it'll come out as.



I find it usually easier to just "set" a scene and a place(Maybe a picture),
And then describe what you're wearing.

So you're both starting from a similar point,
Then you type one by one,
The other adding onto what another has said,
And then it becomes like a flow if the person knows what they're doing as much as you do.

Finding someone with any sort of writing skill is impossible at times,
I've met like 2 people who've done it so freaking excellently,
The others bore me and lack the descriptive detail I like to go into,
More like:


"Oh yeah then I go harder",
Expecting me to do all the explaining and setting of the scene,
No thank you.


----------



## Curiously

About time this thread got stickied!

Men who drive trucks. :T


----------



## d e c a d e n t

...Yeahh, I don't regret not trying more sexting in my life.


----------



## android654

How can you sext someone your not fucking? You just build yourself up and take care of yourself? Sounds like more trouble than its worth.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

Not too hair raising but: Suggestibility. Like if I hear a guy grunting and I can't see him physically then that does it for me more than any golden grade (tasseled?) smut can.


----------



## CelticaNoir

Lip-licking.


----------



## Purple Lemon

Clowns.

Go on, laugh about it...
Your laughter only turns me on :wink:


----------



## geeklady

Cleft chins, deep voices and that wonderful happy trail that goes from a guy's belly button down. And nerds. Intelligence is such a turn on. 

Also, my zumba instructor. I am completely straight, but wow, that woman is hot. Amazing body and I did not think it was possible to move an ass like she does.


----------



## Cotillion

this kind of sums it up


----------



## Aryn2

Anytime a guy opens something for me... A door... A jar... Etc.


----------



## android654

Cotillion said:


> this kind of sums it up


Fuck... Why didn't I think of that? It's just... it's so perfect. It capsulizes everything.

For being so concise you get this:


----------



## carlaviii

Cotillion said:


> this kind of sums it up


Holy crap, Tank Girl! :laughing:


----------



## Cotillion

carlaviii said:


> Holy crap, Tank Girl! :laughing:


lol, yes, tank girl


----------



## Manifestation

I had this compliment cross my mind- "You remind me of my brother.","-Which is fricken weird because I have sex with you."  Yea, I've had a dreams with my brother and I...... and.... the thought is self-explanatory.


----------



## android654

Cotillion said:


> lol, yes, tank girl


What about Jet?












Poor Jet, no one gives her enough love.


----------



## Cotillion

android654 said:


> What about Jet?
> 
> Poor Jet, no one gives her enough love.












mhm... meh, it's not the same

sorry jet girl


----------



## Space Ryder

Long hair. OPEN long hair (not shackled to a topknot) .

Maybe it's the "symbol of healthiness" or something else, don't really know.

Glasses also. But that's easily explained by the increased intellectuel appealing properties that wearing glasses bring.

Also, that she's fashionable without being mainstream fashioned. That she knows what looks good on her HERSELF - not by what someone at a magazine says that looks good on her and others.

Can't really come up with other properties right now.


----------



## Death Persuades

Vitamin D said:


> Have anyone ever got turned on by something and was like " why?"
> 
> i think someone mentioned something about getting turned on by sweaty girls. I got a boner and was like "really? REALly?"


I kno da feel. I really enjoy sweaty female... x(


----------



## WildImagineer

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Hahaha!!! Are you sure you want the headache ?  lol!!


Hey if you can get me thinking hard enough, I'll let my brain take all the punishment you got hahaha!


----------



## Hitsugi

shadowofambivalence said:


> -anything to do with drugs, obsessive passion, and some kind of unpredictable atmosphere is always interesting.
> -i sometimes think the "I love you but i will kill you"(where me and the guy both have evenly matched strength to likely destroy each other) sort of fling can be fun, but i also think its dangerous, ridiculous and i would tire of it easily
> -one time while i was driving on the highway, there was some guy driving next to me and we both started flirting with each other it was good dangerous fun
> -the idea of making out on a roller coaster
> -warped role play games
> 
> _I guess i like a good mind-fuck or adrenaline rush every once in a while_


I understand that well enough.


----------



## Hitsugi

I do not entirely get it, and surely I've _no idea_ why I'm turned on by it.

But . . . _Yes._ Just. . . .yes. 
_
So much yes._


----------



## lanausee

Thigh highs. And great, long hair.


----------



## Hitsugi

VenusianMizu said:


> Scrawny-ness
> 
> I have it _bad_ for naturally scrawny guys (No, not skinny, *scrawny*). They're the ultimate physical turn-on. I hate muscle. Like, any amount of muscle. If you don't work out and are naturally scrawny, boney, and veiny, you don't have to start to impress me; I'm already sold.


Gosh. I'm so glad I'm not _the only one_. Everyone found me odd because they were all fawning over the "nicely" tanned, muscled guys around the pool, or where ever, and I was _always, always, always _the one who'd be a bit disgusted, and generally more drawn in by the ones who were nice and pale- and, of course, scrawny.


----------



## Hitsugi

I stumbled across a few clips of a film called _Naked_ on YouTube.

Can't remember which clip it might have been but there was a not-very-explicit sex scene in which they (David Thewlis and some other woman) were crawling up the stairs. He smacked her arse. The _entire thing_ was just . . . Oh Gosh. _So_ hot. It also helped that I'd been turned on by David Thewlis at that current period of time. So probably urgency. Spontaneity, too.


----------



## Destiny Lund

Pride49 said:


> I just remembered one. Women with very big black or green hair. That has a deep singing voice, and are completely evil. This is one of my favorites.



You seriously would have absolutely fallen hard for my mother before she sought counseling a few yrs ago.


----------



## Destiny Lund

- martymachlia
- lighter BDSM
- when my man is fixing something or putting it together
- adult nursing/breastfeeding(boy I can't wait to try that with my husband)
- most melodic metal/goth music
- blood
- when a man is reading
- when I find a spot on my husband that surprises him & tickles him(he's usually not at all ticklish), I'm instantly ready
- eyeliner, not on me
- when a guy has natural fangs(BOY is it a plus that my husband has naturally longish sharp canines)
- messy hair
- Halloween
- when my hubby plays around with a child
- rape fantasies
- when my hubby ignores my advances
- when my hubby wears leather/silver jewelry or fingerless gloves
- watching my husband sleep
- roller coasters
- rain
- when we wrestle
- rolled sleeves
- spicy food
- reading(or watching) about vampires
- maybe possibly the idea of my husband having an EXACT clone of himself in the bedroom....
- when my husband cringes away from me when I bite him(he's not really into me biting him but he doesn't absolutely hate it he says)

Those are all the ones I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Sina

Hitsugi said:


> I stumbled across a few clips of a film called _Naked_ on YouTube.
> 
> Can't remember which clip it might have been but there was a not-very-explicit sex scene in which they (David Thewlis and some other woman) were crawling up the stairs. He smacked her arse. The _entire thing_ was just . . . Oh Gosh. _So_ hot. It also helped that I'd been turned on by David Thewlis at that current period of time. So probably urgency. Spontaneity, too.


If you ever find it, do share.  I have a thing for sexy stuffs done while on the staircase, being kissed, chased, spanked, stripped on the way to the bedroom etc. 

Oh and the idea of a threesome involving my partner and another woman OR my partner and someone with a stark physical resemblance to him. @_Destiny Lund_, it's too bad clones aren't an option. 

Watching sexy men working out.





It's a pretty simple no-frills video, but Thomas Jane is sexy as fuck.


----------



## Pride49

Destiny Lund said:


> You seriously would have absolutely fallen hard for my mother before she sought counseling a few yrs ago.


Hmm. Depends on the hardship...


----------



## Mammon

Just over the last few years have I developed something that makes me like the idea of torture and murder.

The idea of my girl being willing to cut me if I ask her to is really romantic to me. What's even more exciting and romantic is if she's willing to torture and kill another female on my behalf while watching her do it. Why females? Because I'm not attracted to males...

It's the extreme of it I geuss. And the blood, can't forget about the blood lol Blood everywhere.

You know those TV shows of couples that first fight because one is a murderer and the other doesn't know what to do but eventually decides to become a murderer themselfs in name of their loved one? Well, for some odd reason that, to me, is one of the most romatic things ever. Probably because something like that calls for one of the most poweful types of love and commitment to one another.

It's just super romantic and extreme which in turn makes it exciting.

Also, does anyone know if this particular 'thing' has a name?


----------



## 6007

teeth, especially if the person has canines. I used to have a real thing for crooked teeth, ever since I was a pre-teen. Everyone I've ever told thinks it's weird. But I've got a big thing for teeth.

androgynous, but attractive people. If I can't tell what your gender is, I'm sorta like, _well hello there._ But only if I actually think the person is cute anyway, regardless of equipment. It'll just be a surprise, is how I take it.

I'm very attracted to voices. I do not like high voices on either gender. 

I am really attracted to people who can laugh, and who can make me laugh. A great laugh, it just, it's breathtaking.

Shapely lips, this ties into the teeth thing, I have a thing about lips and teeth. I've tried to date people just because I like their mouths. But then if the personality ruins it, I get bored and move on.

Elegance, almost to the point of formality, regal posture, courtesy and good manners, especially courtesy, it's a big turn-on for me, it almost creates physical attraction.


----------



## Hitsugi

I'll be sure to do so, if I can find it, that is.


----------



## Hitsugi

w w w . youtube . c o m /watch?v=YA47TzEeA_4

Sorry about the spaces. I don't have 15 posts yet. But that's at least a bit of it. Not the sex-scene, but I'll just say that this film, it was all improvised, they made up the lines as they went, the lines weren't written for them, and I think he's a genius, maybe a bit of a rambler, and maybe a touch insane, but . . . oh, just _brilliant_.


----------



## hauntology

Along with my (probably well-known) love for BDSM, I adore piggy-back rides and other childishly naive things. Blowing bubbles, just.... acting innocent with your partner sometimes is adorably sexy for me.


----------



## Hitsugi

w w w . youtube . c o m /watch?v=Ien2dwAUuOY

Here's the full length movie. Hopefully.


----------



## dragthewaters

men in their 30s (I'm 22). I know, daddy issues.
ENTPs
INTPs
soulfully depressed people
metal dudes


----------



## Brown93

girls that have a bit of fat on their stomach... there's something just cute and feminine about it


----------



## error

Is it okay to tell a woman she has a sexy mustache? If you mean it absolutely sincerely.


----------



## Kittynip

Teachers using Internet-speak
Make a cat joke 
Use a meme
In your classroom or lecture hall
And I will want to sleep with you so hard



error said:


> Is it okay to tell a woman she has a sexy mustache? If you mean it absolutely sincerely.


Your signature is my answer to your question!
jk jk
Sure, why not? I cannot guarantee your safety: that entirely depends on the woman's personality


----------



## Arjan

error said:


> Is it okay to tell a woman she has a sexy mustache? If you mean it absolutely sincerely.


It would be honest and therfore perhaps even OK. At least, that's what I thought when I did exactly that. In the few minutes after I made the remark, I was busy avoiding to get hit by flying objects of all sorts. I would strongly recommend you NOT to say anything even remotely related to mustaches and just enjoy the view.


----------



## Thoradin

The scent of sex turns me on. I don't like women to put on lotions or perfumes when coming to bed. I like sweat but not funk...a natural musk (not too overwhelming) is a turn on for me. Weird I know


----------



## kismetie

Calling your partner daddy
massage porn
reading gay fanfiction
seriously what the hell does this turn me on for?!


----------



## aphinion

-Thinner guys
-Pectoral muscles
-When guys cry out in pain (this makes me feel really messed up)
-People being sick/injured
-Shaving cream


----------



## Lluvia

I know it's normal, but I still don't understand why being humiliated turns me on as much as it does. Like when a man who's more intelligent than me makes me feel stupid for not understanding what he's talking about, or laughs at me when I'm angry, what the hell? Obviously it pisses me off, but at the same time I just want him to do me hard.


----------



## Juggernaut

Backs.
Sex in the back of a car. (Sure, it's easy to say: "Well it's kinky!" But I get anxious just thinking about someone seeing me kiss my boyfriend.)
Goofballs. Seriously. The goofier he is, the harder I want it.
When they're shameful/embarrassed of their nerdiness. It is so adorable with they stop what they saying because they're afraid of revealing how much they know about this or that.


----------



## mushr00m

Forget porn. It's words by themselves that are exciting :tongue: _The way he leant over and kissed her on the lips, their eye's locked together in this moment after so many years of imagining. _


----------



## mushr00m

And the whole concept of sharing saliva with someone you have crushed on for so long is really :blushed:


----------



## kaleidoscope

If I want to get to the core of most of my fantasies, I'd say there's a recurrent theme of addiction, obsession, need. Just being so fixated on wanting that one thing, craving it, aching for it. Loss of control, total abandon.


----------



## Uncouth Angel

I find muscle on women attractive--to an extent. 

I don't really like bodybuilders on season; or the ones that are steroids-pumped, and have essentially transformed themselves men with women's heads. In my (admittedly ignorant) opinion, women _should_ bodybuild, but shouldn't diet down and compete. 

That said, some muscular women look gorgeous to me. Mavi Gioia, for instance:





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## dragthewaters

Uncouth Angel said:


> I find muscle on women attractive--to an extent.


My cousin's wife does bodybuilding (she isn't as muscular as the lady you posted but she is pretty muscular) and seeing her makes me feel so ashamed of my weak, puny limbs


----------



## SA1988

My ex didn't enjoy doggy-style sex. That is now all I want from my next girlfriend, whoever she may be.

Oh and willingness to partake in the act of blowjobbing. Because I've never actually had a girlfriend who enjoys it. Wtf. I love giving girls head.


----------



## AustenT09




----------



## Fern

I really like high-pitched voices in men for some reason...


----------



## Purrfessor

Kittynip said:


> Teachers using Internet-speak
> Make a cat joke
> Use a meme
> In your classroom or lecture hall
> And I will want to sleep with you so hard
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature is my answer to your question!
> jk jk
> Sure, why not? I cannot guarantee your safety: that entirely depends on the woman's personality


I used to make so many cat jokes to this one girl named Cat in college. She loved them.


----------



## Crimson Ash

For some reason the idea of sparring with a woman I am intimate with and intermingling that with our physical relationship has been one of my longest fantasies. In this scenario grappling would be a key feature and the victor will also be allowed to make the rules in the bedroom. Of course some background in the martial arts would be required just to be aware of what works, what doesn't work and so on.


----------



## Aquamarine

Well, I suddenly start getting attracted to my ex, when I previously wasn't. He used to take pictures at unflattering angles, and recently when he posted some pictures directly at his face, I began to find him really cute and my heart beat really quickly. He looks like a really natural and ordinary-looking wallflower model, and yet I find him so attractive when I wouldn't bat an eyelid looking at a hot male model or a guy who had cosmetic surgery. Unusual for a person whose Se is the weakest function.

No shaming please, I feel bad enough about having this feeling so already.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

aphinion said:


> -When guys cry out in pain (this makes me feel really messed up)


It can be a nice sound, though. So I don't blame you. >_>


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Pessimisterious said:


> My ex didn't enjoy doggy-style sex. That is now all I want from my next girlfriend, whoever she may be.
> 
> Oh and willingness to partake in the act of blowjobbing. Because I've never actually had a girlfriend who enjoys it. Wtf. I love giving girls head.


'Blowjobbing'. Great term. 

You'll find one. Lots of women enjoy it. :wink:

I think cufflinks are sexy. And man's sweat. Like when I'd used to walk into the guy's locker room in school..uhh...yeah I'm weird. Oh, and those pants/uniforms American football players wear.


----------



## kindaconfused

someone who can make me change my mind. 
someone who knows how to compliment without flattery.


----------



## CynicallyNaive

Lluvia said:


> I know it's normal, but I still don't understand why being humiliated turns me on as much as it does. Like when a man who's more intelligent than me makes me feel stupid for not understanding what he's talking about, or laughs at me when I'm angry, what the hell? Obviously it pisses me off, but at the same time I just want him to do me hard.


Hahahaha.... what a ridiculous turn on! What kind of person shares a turn on like that in a public forum?

Just kidding. The relationship between humiliation and arousal is an interesting one that I might or might not actually admit to sharing.... Hmmm...


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Powerhouse said:


> Well, I suddenly start getting attracted to my ex, when I previously wasn't. He used to take pictures at unflattering angles, and recently when he posted some pictures directly at his face, I began to find him really cute and my heart beat really quickly. He looks like a really natural and ordinary-looking wallflower model, and yet I find him so attractive when I wouldn't bat an eyelid looking at a hot male model or a guy who had cosmetic surgery. Unusual for a person whose Se is the weakest function.
> 
> No shaming please, I feel bad enough about having this feeling so already.


Why would anyone shame you?
It is very natural to see an ex and/or a picture of an ex an start to feel an attraction for them. I mean, sometimes people, including myself, can romanticize their personal past and old feelings may spring up, and sometimes those feelings are filtered to only remember from one perspective (such as a positive one). Other times we may feel lonely and we may miss aspects of an old relationship. It does not matter if the ex was a looker or not and I think one can even be reminiscent over a bad relationship as well. I think what you are feeling is natural, and you don't need to be ashamed to feel that way, but still make what you believe to be good choices. *hugs*


----------



## JoanCrawford

Okay guys, so this one time I dreamt I was riding a Humpback Whale and I woke up feeling totally aroused. :happy:


----------



## error

I don't mean to objectify women's eyebrows... but natural unplucked eyebrows are totally hot. I like my women a little hairy sometimes.


----------



## android654

Ellen Page still magnetizes me. I think it's because she's so fucking good at what she does. That quality is actually much more rare than people realize.



JoanCrawford said:


> Okay guys, so this one time I dreamt I was riding a Humpback Whale and I woke up feeling totally aroused. :happy:


----------



## Sina

kindaconfused said:


> someone who can make me change my mind.
> someone who knows how to compliment without flattery.


Both of those but especially the first. If he can change my mind...hot damn!


----------



## Aquamarine

Mr. Meepers said:


> Why would anyone shame you?
> It is very natural to see an ex and/or a picture of an ex an start to feel an attraction for them. I mean, sometimes people, including myself, can romanticize their personal past and old feelings may spring up, and sometimes those feelings are filtered to only remember from one perspective (such as a positive one). Other times we may feel lonely and we may miss aspects of an old relationship. It does not matter if the ex was a looker or not and I think one can even be reminiscent over a bad relationship as well. I think what you are feeling is natural, and you don't need to be ashamed to feel that way, but still make what you believe to be good choices. *hugs*


Thanks Meepers, I really need that.  The reason that I feel bad about it is because my current S.O. is now aware of it, and his feelings have been hurt badly, so I feel really bad about loving two people at once. The odd thing is, I saw some random guy on the street who looks a little like him on the street, and I find myself sort of attracted to keep staring, even though I don't feel my heart fluttering at all. Makes me wonder whether there's something wrong with me.


----------



## error

JoanCrawford said:


> Okay guys, so this one time I dreamt I was riding a Humpback Whale and I woke up feeling totally aroused. :happy:


Everyone has had at least one bestiality dream. Mine had dinosaurs.

Someone let me know what my type was based off of the very few intimate moments I've shared.
"Maybe you have a type! Chubby artsy girls with fun colored hair and quirky nerdy taste. And cute smile! Lol"

Also this poem is interesting.
mmmm dem stanzas.


----------



## JoanCrawford

android654 said:


>


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Powerhouse said:


> Thanks Meepers, I really need that.  The reason that I feel bad about it is because my current S.O. is now aware of it, and his feelings have been hurt badly, so I feel really bad about loving two people at once. The odd thing is, I saw some random guy on the street who looks a little like him on the street, and I find myself sort of attracted to keep staring, even though I don't feel my heart fluttering at all. Makes me wonder whether there's something wrong with me.



Well there is nothing wrong with you  Although you may want to ask yourself what you really want and if you are happy you are in the relationship (I say that because you said you are "in love" verses just attracted). That being said, there is nothing wrong with finding other people attractive and I hear some people even have small crushes now and then (although I imagine a lot of that may be more what we imagine someone to be like instead of how the person really is). And if you are happy with your relationship and how it is going, then tell your S.O. that he has nothing to worry about because you want to be with him and you are happy .... but, if you are not happy and you find yourself feeling neglected in certain areas, then be honest and tell your S.O. how you feel (it may lead to the end of a relationship or it may lead to better communication where both partners needs are taken care of).

And again, there is nothing wrong with you ^__^ and good luck with what is going on *hugs*


----------



## Aquamarine

Mr. Meepers said:


> Well there is nothing wrong with you  Although you may want to ask yourself what you really want and if you are happy you are in the relationship (I say that because you said you are "in love" verses just attracted). That being said, there is nothing wrong with finding other people attractive and I hear some people even have small crushes now and then (although I imagine a lot of that may be more what we imagine someone to be like instead of how the person really is). And if you are happy with your relationship and how it is going, then tell your S.O. that he has nothing to worry about because you want to be with him and you are happy .... but, if you are not happy and you find yourself feeling neglected in certain areas, then be honest and tell your S.O. how you feel (it may lead to the end of a relationship or it may lead to better communication where both partners needs are taken care of).
> 
> And again, there is nothing wrong with you ^__^ and good luck with what is going on *hugs*


Well, I am happy with my S.O., but we did realise that we aren't emotionally compatible. My S.O. was telling my ex that he doesn't feel like we're emotionally compatible; he even said that my ex is more emotionally compatible with me instead and told me to pursue him instead. With my S.O., I feel taken care of and cared for, while with my ex, I open up more easily to him and his presence makes me feel comfortable.
I guess that I need some time to figure out who I feel more strongly for.
Thank you, Meepers!


----------



## iowagal22

I recently met a cute guy who is color-blind. I don't know why, but I find it extremely adorable.


----------



## Hitsugi

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> I am turned on by getting my blood drawn at the path. lab. I am turned on by the very sight of blood. I like the look of concentration on the lab technicians' face when they look for an elusive vein, and I can't help but breathe satisfaction, on their behalf, when they end up nabbing one. Watching the needle go in and watching the vial fill with my dark vital blood..is so arousing.


I'm sometimes attracted to people who are covered in blood, so I can perhaps slightly relate to this one. I've been known to be attracted to fictional characters from time to time, and there's one who, by any means, is not a favorite of mine at all. Too loud, annoying, obnoxious . . . but he has a 2P, which I suppose is just another persona. I wasn't attracted to him, either, but there was a picture in which he was carrying a baseball bat, slung over his shoulder, with nails hammered into it around the top ...and he was covered in blood, and I'm slightly ashamed to say that I perked up a bit at this. For one instance, I found him attractive, though, and it was only _in that_​ specific picture that I could. Otherwise I held no interest for him what so ever.


----------



## Dedication

elle vs said:


> chivalry turns me on.


This one is a amazing, true sign of a player :kitteh:


----------



## SisOfNight

People who have psychopathic tendencies… ^^'


----------



## Sina

Aryn2 said:


> Anytime a guy opens something for me... A door... A jar... Etc.


a zipper?


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

MEN with perfectly shaped teeth....makes me wish I wore braces as a kid

Braces ensures perfection....PERFECTLY shaped teeth are the end result!!!

Braces are HOT ;-P

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Twoshoe

I freaked out when I learned I get turned on by Crying.

But there you go  You can all feel less weird thanks to me.


----------



## QrivaN

Getting bitten. Not a clue as to why.


----------



## YourVeryFlesh

Strong, square jawlines do unreasonable things to me.


----------



## hellobirdy

:kitteh:meow


----------



## hellobirdy

EnglishRose said:


> Strong, square jawlines do unreasonable things to me.


agreed!


----------



## Cossack

Grey eyes. :happy:


----------



## Lettusaurus

WOLFsanctuary said:


> MEN with perfectly shaped teeth....makes me wish I wore braces as a kid
> 
> Braces ensures perfection....PERFECTLY shaped teeth are the end result!!!
> 
> Braces are HOT ;-P
> 
> By 4w3 SX/SP


What if we didn't need braces?


----------



## hellobirdy

Lettusaurus said:


> What if we didn't need braces?


just add foil!


----------



## Lettusaurus

hellobirdy said:


> just add foil!


Only when I'm sportin a gangsta grill


----------



## hellobirdy

Lettusaurus said:


> Only when I'm sportin a gangsta grill


that can work too! Hmmmm you should do it then send me a photo! ha!


----------



## Pertinent.Irrelevance

QrivaN said:


> Getting bitten. Not a clue as to why.


I read somewhere that pain and pleasure are processed by similar regions in the brain, or something. Might be why?

Not sure, but I love being bitten as well.


----------



## Lettusaurus




----------



## Lettusaurus

hellobirdy said:


> that can work too! Hmmmm you should do it then send me a photo! ha!


----------



## hellobirdy

Lettusaurus said:


> View attachment 86327


you have no clue how awesome this is! this made my night!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Huh, I don't normally care for mind control-stories.

...

Lol I'm a terrible person.


----------



## hellobirdy

Lettusaurus said:


> View attachment 86328


I think this is a great look for you! :kitteh:


----------



## Lettusaurus

hellobirdy said:


> you have no clue how awesome this is! this made my night!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha


Making people's nights is kinda my thing


----------



## hellobirdy

Lettusaurus said:


> Making people's nights is kinda my thing


<3! :wink:


----------



## Dustdevil

Someone who is determined, pissed off and ready to kick some tush, martial arts fights and someone who has been beaten(in a fight that they both agreed upon). :blushed:


----------



## ATLeow

Big canines. Teeth, not dogs.

Provided they don't stick out of your mouth and down to your chin, if you have fangs, you're mine.


----------



## Pertinent.Irrelevance

ATLeow said:


> Big canines. Teeth, not dogs.


Laughed too hard at this.

But I'm the same. Not because I'm into the vampire look, but I like being bitten and well... canines are for biting shit. Come to think of it, I like people who have angular shaped teeth. Doesn't necessarily have to be pointy.. like.. there's this chick I am really attracted to because her gums give the top of her teeth, or what's exposed anyways, a very angular look instead of the more common rounded off appearance.

My friends have told me, "Dude, that's ugly.." but to hell with them.


----------



## Absolute_Eb

Eyes....particularly when they wink or sparkle :wink: 
Hair...women who let their hair back...doesn't matter if it's straight or curly as long as it's long and free; though if it looks silky I'm going to shove my hands in my pockets to resist the urge to touch it. Conversely if you tie it up, I'm going to feel disappointed/cheated...for me this is the easiest way for a woman to up her attractiveness is to let her hair down 
Walks...the way some women walk, and it doesn't matter which angle I'm looking from (odd for a guy haha) I like it when they sway a little, but no bounce in their step. Idk it just suggests that they're grounded but not afraid to show off
Having said that, I concur with Sir Mix-A-Lot about butts 


Non-physical: 
Altruism- pretty obvious, but if you truly love and respect all living things I might have a thing for you. Seeing a girl that plays with animals and advocates for the least in society is a MAJOR turn on.
Music- particularly playing any kind of instrument; I'm really passionate about music and if you share that passion you might go from cool chick to desirable no.1...let's make music together please
Curiosity- if you entertain crazy ideas, let me entertain you :wink: Alternatively, if you can't entertain the hypothetical it could be the reason I'm no longer into you.
Laughter- at least for me, giggling at things that I say or do REALLY works. I know some girls hate it when other girls seem to laugh at nothing for the purpose of luaghing, but I love all kinds of laughter. 
Saying my name- Sometimes in the midst of normal conversation, if you address me by name and you have at least one physical and non-physical quality listed above, I'm probably getting goosebumps. If you say it softly and lightly touch me on the shoulder or side...*SHIVER
Cooking- who DOESN'T find a good cook attractive?


----------



## Hoff

No really, I'm not even kidding. This is like, the cutest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## ficsci

I think I have a thing for guys with mostly angular, hard, bony features, but also hints of really pretty feminine feature, like his sexy mouth or squishy cheeks. (I'm actually talking about a real person here, go figure XD)

Or like if he's actually shy, but could also be very enthusiastic that you'd think he's hyper.


... I think I'm doomed to be the chaser forever


----------



## mrkedi

if anyone can explain why mr.Kedi find this awkwardly attractive, mr.Kedi will draw them a banana.


----------



## android654

Uncouth Angel said:


> I find muscle on women attractive--to an extent.
> 
> I don't really like bodybuilders on season; or the ones that are steroids-pumped, and have essentially transformed themselves men with women's heads. In my (admittedly ignorant) opinion, women _should_ bodybuild, but shouldn't diet down and compete.


I agree that some athletes chase that zero percent too hard and both genders wind up looking inhuman. Which is why athletes in other sports tend to look better than dedicated bodybuilders.


----------



## sara666

Wow there are a lot of posts in here. Stubbly beard rubbed on the back of my neck will do it every time.


----------



## CelticaNoir

Chess. Or more like, men who play chess.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I like guys who seem tormented in some way, like if they're sad or something, but don't want anyone to know. Sort of like a tortured soul. 

I also like if they're sort of like controlling.


----------



## 66767

I like a guy with thick eyebrows  Also, I like the bad boy, super mean, type of guy who only reveals his considerate and sweet side to the girl he likes; somehow that is so attractive to me.


----------



## PJay

These two are not turn-ons (I've never had a crush on someone nor being all "OMG HE'S HOT P:" over a guy) but:

1- Art, *especially* Music. If you paint, draw, play an instrument, have a good voice and stuff, I instantly feel the need of getting to know you. It's like, I must have something to do with you or be related to you in some way.

2- Beards (not long ones). It's not like I think that every man I see with a beard is attractive, but if I get to see a guy with and without a beard, I always find him more handsome with it.


----------



## Lover

Men who are vocally expressive in the sack ;-)


----------



## Sina

Lover said:


> Men who are vocally expressive in the sack ;-)


Damn right!


----------



## mrkedi

Lover said:


> Men who are vocally expressive in the sack ;-)


like a lot of moaning? a lot of commenting? or a lot of verbal planning?!


----------



## Lover

mrkedi said:


> like a lot of moaning? a lot of commenting? or a lot of verbal planning?!


Moaning, grunting, expletives... haha


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Usually I find it extremely hot when I meet a quiet/mentally strong girl that can silence me and control me/make me do anything she wants... god that is hot.
And a girl that can beat me in an intellectual debate is a huge turn on. Especially if she wins... or distracts me by other means...
And when a girl would play. I love the challenge of finding the turn ons for a female and She should be vice a versa. I would be ok for femdom but no other swords but my own. 
And I guess I could get into any/most things as long as they could keep me lusting.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Lover said:


> Men who are vocally expressive in the sack ;-)


^


----------



## android654

Full body tattoos










Inexplicably sexy.


----------



## HellCat

Puns.


----------



## Animal

Childlike candor. To the point of helplessness.

*purr*


----------



## AustenT09

I like really hairy men.

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## Whosemoose

The smell of bleach turns me on.


----------



## Derange At 170

Derange At 170 said:


> A hot girl. DJ'ing hardcore. As confidently as she does. Holy fuck /orgams.
> 
> Let alone seeing her move to one of my favorite tunes ('Lost Frequency' by SPL)


I was at a techno party the other night and totally enamored with a girl that was spinning. I like techno as much as hardcore (though I produce and spin hardcore personally), but I'm way more turned on by girls spinning hardcore and hard drum & bass or breakcore.

I figured I subconsciously think 'the harder they spin, the harder they fuck'.


----------



## unoriginal

a black girl peeing on 3 white girls in the first person! GOD WHAT IS WRONG WiTH ME!?!?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Violator Rose said:


> Watching two dudes make out.
> So hot.
> Unfff~
> Sent from my HTCPO881 Sprint using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemxn

@_Violator Rose_ @Swordsman of Mana I will joing the club. Not only making out. Two man having sex....gosh, I can't even speak. You should watch Queer as Folk.:tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Lemxn said:


> @_Violator Rose_ @Swordsman of Mana I will joing the club. Not only making out. Two man having sex....gosh, I can't even speak. You should watch Queer as Folk.:tongue:


I'm watching it now :wink:


----------



## Morfy

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm watching it now :wink:


…Is it hot?… :kitteh:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Morfinyon said:


> …Is it hot?… :kitteh:


yup (the least guy I fucked was a lot like a hotter version of Justin :laughing: )


----------



## Morfy

Swordsman of Mana said:


> yup (the least guy I fucked was a lot like a hotter version of Justin :laughing: )


Hahaha wow


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Morfinyon said:


> Hahaha wow


wish things would have worked out (goddamn he tasted good...)


----------



## Sina

Working with cuts of raw meat or seeing pictures of raw meat in cookbooks etc. really fuckin turns me on. It's extremely arousing, especially if it's marbled and/or there's some blood visible on the meat.


----------



## CharmingINTJ

Vampires, carnis and Ghouls! OH MY


----------



## MisterD

I love it when beautiful, elegant women lose themselves & give themselves in to desire. Uninhibited, carnal sex. Experiencing the transition just makes me animalistic, turns me on.


----------



## Gossip Goat

MysteriousMoon said:


> My boyfriend is an INTP and I love it when he goes into long explanations of things--of anything he's interested in while simultaneously trying to get him turned on. UNF
> 
> Like once he was teaching me physics and well it got steamy and even as he was teaching me, he was trembling in how turned on he was. I love smart boys that need it badly, it's hot to me--because it's like...they're supposed to be focused and when they can't it means they're really hot.


x2 yes!


----------



## Lemxn

When I see a good looking guy with his child in his arms...I don't know why it turns me on. Gosh.


----------



## Kindlings

MysteriousMoon said:


> My boyfriend is an INTP and I love it when he goes into long explanations of things--of anything he's interested in while simultaneously trying to get him turned on. UNF
> 
> Like once he was teaching me physics and well it got steamy and even as he was teaching me, he was trembling in how turned on he was. I love smart boys that need it badly, it's hot to me--because it's like...they're supposed to be focused and when they can't it means they're really hot.


Yeah, technical talk is really sexy. It's also a little awkward when it turns you on in regular day to day tasks.

I always got crushes on my intelligent male professors- they could be older, balding, etc. but the ability to discuss a topic intelligently is sexy.


----------



## 7rr7s

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> Working with cuts of raw meat or seeing pictures of raw meat in cookbooks etc. really fuckin turns me on. It's extremely arousing, especially if it's marbled and/or there's some blood visible on the meat.


Agreed. I'd love to be a butcher. Raw meat has a good texture and feel it it and the blood gives it a good look. There's something very primal about it that arouses me. Even cutting into it, it's very arousing.


----------



## UpstreamSalmon

Very tame, but here goes:


Short, boyish hair on a very feminine face. Or long, braided hair. 

Floor-length skirts
Wool
Floral patterns
Bare feet 
Extremely close-fitting necklaces


----------



## d e c a d e n t

unoriginal said:


> a black girl peeing on 3 white girls in the first person! GOD WHAT IS WRONG WiTH ME!?!?


Hey, at least your post fits the topic of this thread.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Violator Rose @Lemxn @Morfinyon
thought I'd leave you a treat :wink:


----------



## Lemxn

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Violator Rose_
> @_Lemxn_
> @_Morfinyon_
> thought I'd leave you a treat :wink:


I fucking love Brian Kinney. I'm glad you liked the show:wink: I don't know how many times I got turned on.:laughing:


----------



## seabeds

- Guys that are taller than me (i'm 4'11").

- tummies, especially sort of chubby ones. 

- this may sound stupid,especially since i'm stereotyping but i'm highly attracted to INTJ guys. I'm sure it's because of their intelligence. Yassss, intelligence is very much a turn on.

- food play

- being dominated

- older guys

- blondes

- androgynous girls

- kitten play

- being choked

- being cuddled and petted

there's a lot more but all of that is good enough.


----------



## NeonPinkDot

-When a guy doesn't treat me like I'm made of glass and he's rough with me 
-When a guy has back muscles and is taller than me 
-Stubble
-A crooked grin
-Large hands


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Lemxn said:


> I fucking love Brian Kinney. I'm glad you liked the show:wink: I don't know how many times I got turned on.:laughing:


you have have Brian, I want his client.


----------



## thiefaelos

Ok, it has been a long while since I've posted, and I thought this was a good one to resume on. XD Soooo.... Idk why, but lately the thought of being bound up and humiliated by a sexy, dominant woman, especially if she makes me wear something embarrassing, is really sexy.


----------



## bunnyfun

sometimes pain is pleasure, sometimes pleasure is pure pain, sometimes all the pleasure in the world is all the world's pain. you have to know where your pleasure begins and where your pain is to be found. if you sing a song without words, is it still a song? If you dream without sleep, will it come true? find the one who knows to give you just the amount of pleasure with your pain. jimmi:wink:


----------



## thiefaelos

bunnyfun said:


> sometimes pain is pleasure, sometimes pleasure is pure pain, sometimes all the pleasure in the world is all the world's pain. you have to know where your pleasure begins and where your pain is to be found. if you sing a song without words, is it still a song? If you dream without sleep, will it come true? find the one who knows to give you just the amount of pleasure with your pain. jimmi:wink:



Ummm.... Yes please?


----------



## Lemxn

When you're just fighting with a man...and he's so angry...holly shit, I love that. It's like "Can we have sex but you just keep mad like that because it's sexy"


----------



## OhBriYouSoSilly

I've always had a thing for cute teachers. Now that I'm out of school, it's pretty much any attractive person 5-15 years older than me.


----------



## devoid

When I'm having a bad day my lover sends me pictures of himself in latex gloves and a face mask with a scalpel. For some reason this instantly relaxes me and makes me happy. I still haven't figured out exactly why mad scientist dissections turn me on.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Lemxn said:


> When you're just fighting with a man...and he's so angry...holly shit, I love that. It's like "Can we have sex but you just keep mad like that because it's sexy"


----------



## thereshegoes

When guys get mad but not physically. I don't know what it is but when a guy is brooding holy hell..
Also facial hair on guys that can rock it


----------



## FX

Guys taller and stronger than I am, for sure.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Midgets.

I'm nuts over them.


----------



## zazara

Split-second decisions and "___ or ___?" questions. 

Anything that stresses an immediate answer on my mind gets me going. I love the pressure of it all on my brain. It doesn't even matter what the question is as long as it gets me tongue tied and flustered. :blushed:


----------



## Codger

seabeds said:


> - guys that are taller than me (i'm 4'11").
> 
> - tummies, especially sort of chubby ones.
> 
> - this may sound stupid,especially since i'm stereotyping but i'm highly attracted to intj guys. I'm sure it's because of their intelligence. Yassss, intelligence is very much a turn on.
> 
> - food play
> 
> - being dominated
> 
> - older guys
> 
> - being choked


y halo thar.


----------



## FX

Foxical Paradox said:


> Guys taller and stronger than I am, for sure.


To clarify a bit on this, I'm at least 5' 8", last time I checked.


----------



## Dragunov

zazara said:


> Split-second decisions and "___ or ___?" questions.
> 
> Anything that stresses an immediate answer on my mind gets me going. I love the pressure of it all on my brain. It doesn't even matter what the question is as long as it gets me tongue tied and flustered. :blushed:


Basically spontaneity.


----------



## INFJElisabet

Weird awkward guys do it for me. I don´t know why. But tall, handsome and confident men do it for me as well. But the "weird, awkward guy" is probably not as common as that. I like guys that can barely look me in the eye etc. And then I fantasize about just getting naked in front of them to see them get all shy. Does that make me weird? :shocked:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Not _too _weird, but I like this Womanizer cover a friend linked me to. :kitteh:


----------



## badwolf

Girls with braces.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Injuries. Like fuck. Its so attractive. A black eye instantly gives you sexy points to me. Bruises are attractive. Idk why.


----------



## Laguna

When my man sticks up for me. Even though I can stick up for myself. And even if we are not getting along at the moment. That feeling that his protective nature kicks in out of his love for me is a real turn-on.


----------



## amsbro23

I forgot biting. 

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derange At 170

Girls* wearing nothing but gardering pants

*Elisabeth Moss


----------



## Sunn

Biting. Not the kind of biting to draw blood, just the kind to get attention. I've been quietly gnawed on before while I was working on a project for work and just.. It was so arousing. I have no real idea why


----------



## Ritual

Light bondage, sex in chairs, ahem anal,angry sex, voyeurism, exhibitionism the list goes on.


----------



## Ritual

Hosker said:


> Tights ... >_>


Well well Mr. Hosker XD.


----------



## Nyctophilia

Hats. I seriously don't even know.


----------



## Swede

Feet - don't know why. I've always been fascinated by them and when I wanted to be mean to my mom when I was about 4, I'd tell her that she had "ugly feet". 

I think that part of what is fascinating is that there is no middle-ground (to me) - they are either strong and beautiful or ridiculous and revolting. I dress my own up to the max! lol 

I wish that my husband wasn't so ticklish. I'm not allowed to touch his feet. Touching someone else's feet would feel like cheating... :sad: He is not into feet period. *sighs*


----------



## Wellsy

@Swede

I'm curious, could you share what you deem to be good feet?


----------



## Swede

Hmm, good question. I think that it is less about shape or size and more about how well they are cared for, if that makes sense? 
I also like that they are strong and that they can do all these things, carry us, move us and balance us and that every little toe is important. Maybe it is partly because the symbolism, but I'd say that would be an after-construction seeing that I've always had this 'relationship' with feet.

It is not only sexual though. I mean a lot of people love little baby feet and toes and I do too. I probably kiss my daughters' feet more often than their hands, because that is a somewhat natural location when you change diapers on your child. Toddler hands are usually occupied with a million other things, so they are not as available for kisses and squeezes. (Hopefully this didn't creep too many people out... lol) 

I feel like if circumstances would have been different, I'd probably let myself lose and developed a nice foot fetish... :laughing: I do sneak peeks though and then I feel guilty about it, much like I imagine some people do when they sneak peaks off other people's breasts or butts. I'm sick, I know... *hangs head in shame* 

*peaks back up and goes out to check out some feet in the lovely spring weather* ;-)


----------



## Protein

Being beaten at my own game. That is the ultimate turn on.

Also, men who dominate in sports. I remember when Randy Johnson was killing it and I got so into that mullet and stache.


----------



## Brian1

Ballroom ready legs and dance floor moves. I like a girl who has those,because, I like music and dancing to music.


----------



## FX

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> Biting. Not the kind of biting to draw blood, just the kind to get attention. I've been quietly gnawed on before while I was working on a project for work and just.. It was so arousing. I have no real idea why


I actually think I might have the same fetish.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Female feet. I even love the stinky smell of them. It's gross but I love it. 

BTW, dont like woman in high heels. Looks uncomfortable, and creates bunions.


----------



## Swede

Jeff Doe said:


> Female feet. I even love the stinky smell of them. It's gross but I love it.
> 
> BTW, dont like woman in high heels. Looks uncomfortable, and creates bunions.


They are not stinky - they are fragrant!
;-)

btw, I pretty much solely wear high heels and I have no bunions. The foot problems I've had have all been gym related, like heel spurs - ouch! I don't think you are alone in not liking high heels though; a lot of men ask me "is that not uncomfortable?" while looking at my pretty & fragrant feet. lol


----------



## Jeanna Yates

Tattoos
Intelligence
Seems somewhat geeky and reserved 
has a twisted, dark side
If the man that I'm dating walks up behind me in a crowded, public place, and whispers something erotic in my ear. Even if it's as simple as "I really want to fuck you right now". That really turns me on.
Being restrained. Then on all of my ticklish areas getting nibbled, kissed, lightly tickled, with a sporadic hard bite, and/or an occasional smack on the legs or ass turns me on more as foreplay than actually being touched on my private parts.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

This fingernail


----------



## Animal

Jeff Doe said:


> Female feet. I even love the stinky smell of them. It's gross but I love it.
> 
> BTW, dont like woman in high heels. Looks uncomfortable, and creates bunions.


I wish more men were like you. I have perfect, gorgeous feet but I can't stand high heels. I'll wear thick platforms on stage, since it's easier to hit the keyboard pedal with my toe and stand on the back heel, but outside that setting its just annoying. I value my balance & agility.


----------



## Veggie




----------



## eydimork

When she slams me to the wall, chokes me with an angry look on her face, then smiles, and whispers nasty shit in my ear.

When we kiss during sex and she deliberately leaves excess trails of her spit in my mouth or spits in my mouth. Slurp. 

:mellow:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Lizard tongues.

I know @Cosmic Orgasm agrees.


----------



## Antipseudonym

I have a boyfriend and I love him a lot, but I have to share this with someone. Few weeks ago, I was driving in a car with some guy who is way older than I am , so we talked and I knew him long time before it, but at one moment he (sitting next to me and driving) looked at me straight in my eyes and I swear, I felt something, but weird. I have never seen a guy with more beautiful eyes. Dark, dark, black, with strong eyebrows, so hot. And I felt bad about it instantly. If it means anything.


----------



## Slagasauras

Food.


----------



## tamara0381

The dominance and control some men try to take..but not in a BDSM way. It's tough to explain I guess. Specifically ESTJ their good at this they try to subtly take control. I'm basically undressing myself and I'm pretty sure he just said Hi. I see a white coat in my future. I'm actually a confident women. Not sure why I think its so hot.


----------



## DevilishlyAngelic

- The idea of being choked
- Slammed against a wall
- Tied up
- Pain
- Being ordered around


----------



## Sina

Nipple clamps
The pain after they're removed. The kisses to ease the pain


----------



## Swede

Antipseudonym said:


> I have a boyfriend and I love him a lot, but I have to share this with someone. Few weeks ago, I was driving in a car with some guy who is way older than I am , so we talked and I knew him long time before it, but at one moment he (sitting next to me and driving) looked at me straight in my eyes and I swear, I felt something, but weird. I have never seen a guy with more beautiful eyes. Dark, dark, black, with strong eyebrows, so hot. And I felt bad about it instantly. If it means anything.


Nothing to feel bad about! Be happy that you can feel something for another man but still choose to stay with your bf. That shows that you truly are in love with him!


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Choking seems hot, but too risky to try.


----------



## Swede

@_emberfly_'s avatar. And that confuses me - a lot!

:crazy:

:crazy:

:crazy:

:ninja:


----------



## aendern

This video






I just really love women in those super pulled-up 80's leotards. Yum.


----------



## chalk

Bones rubbing against each other. Feeling my ribs against someone elses. And when someone lays on me and their hip bones dig into me. So hawt. 

Also, choking. Seems to be a common one around here.


----------



## FX

It doesn't seem like BDSM in general turns me on, but the idea of being able to express submissive tendencies to a partner does appeal to me. I still have yet to see if this holds true in practice, though.


----------



## Mrfetti

The Darling said:


> - The idea of being choked
> - Slammed against a wall
> - Tied up
> - Pain
> - Being ordered around


Ha. This almost sums up what happened when she finally confessed to cheating on me [in full detail] (mind you: after 2 beautiful kids, together for 6 years of fucking dedication) I didn't think about tying her up though. Slammed against the wall, chocked and maybe a little pain, you know, like a python, constricts gradually...yeaa [i'm not a wife beater].

The twist, [it was so weird, because I was so confused]: I choked her twice. After I let go the first time, she popped off at the mouth, and the second time I choked her with 2 hands while pinning her to the wall. To my surprise and shock, she lands one right in my mouth. That shit... turned me on, briefly, but it wasn't enough to abase the rage; I came back to my senses seconds after. Probably because I haven't seen that side of her since year 1 (ISFJ). 

I like em with a little feisty-ness; just a touch.


----------



## FX

So earlier, I think I described how having a full bladder helps me with arousal, or something along those lines. Expanding upon that, I've also concluded that the thought of being forced to urinate in some awkward situation is arousing. I've heard that urolagnia is a pretty common fetish, but it would appear that my case overlaps with my submissive tendencies, therefore transcending into some form of BDSM. Fascinating.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Foxical Paradox said:


> It doesn't seem like BDSM in general turns me on, but the idea of being able to express submissive tendencies to a partner does appeal to me. I still have yet to see if this holds true in practice, though.


would you like to find out? :wink:


----------



## FX

Swordsman of Mana said:


> would you like to find out? :wink:


Hm, but an online experience is somewhat different from the real deal. =S


----------



## myGTI

confidence 

Too many women are emotionally bruised, intrinsically meek/shy, or just project foolish arrogance to conceal deeper issues.

To find few and far between who just exude calm controlled confidence is blindingly sexy to me. Esp if they can withstand the ENTJ testing process.


----------



## Modal Soul

watching porn with old perverted ugly men and super young beautiful women fucking turns me on a lot esp if the men are inexperienced (or they _act_ inexperienced, is more accurate) 
i love the expressions they make... like wild animals, almost... they're so happy because they don't believe they'll ever have a chance like this again so they milk it for what it's worth (fun fact: i've seen an old man milking a woman's tits before, it was hilarious)

but then next day i'll go to a cafe to jokingly scope out some older prospects and my vag shrivels up
apparently, to me, it's only nice in theory
or maybe they're not nasty enough


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

That's 99% of porn lol

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugunti

Furry, if a girl is wearing cat ears... Hmm.


----------



## eydimork

I probably have a death wish.


----------



## aendern

Long, lean legs










*melts*


----------



## Fern

I know most women enjoy the idea of being dominated, but I am the reverse here.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Fern said:


> I know most women enjoy the idea of being dominated, but I am the reverse here.


You know that? How?


----------



## Fern

isingthebodyelectric said:


> You know that? How?


Please, refresh me as to why I need to defend myself to you.

Are you offended by my word choice (_most_ versus _many_)?
I did not know I was on trial here. Though I appreciate being held accountable for my words, getting caught up in semantics bores me.

I feel no need to discuss intimate matters with you.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

emberfly said:


> Long, lean legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *melts*


those look like a 14 year old boy's legs :laughing:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Weirdly flat shoulders, maybe l should say rear deltoids.

l didn't know l liked it until l saw it. Just very flat, also a flat upper back.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Swede said:


> @_emberfly_'s avatar. And that confuses me - a lot!
> 
> :crazy:
> 
> :crazy:
> 
> :crazy:
> 
> :ninja:


l have a crush on like 4 avatars here

@fia's
@JoanCrawford's

l'd like to have coffee with @JPS's avatar

and @NK 's new one just makes me laugh because the hourse looks so awkward lol


----------



## aendern

Swordsman of Mana said:


> those look like a 14 year old boy's legs :laughing:


You can't tell me you don't think they look delicious.

Zara has the best leg porn
see also
<3


----------



## eydimork

I get hungry whenever I see Lucy Lawless nipples. 

I think maybe she reminds me of my mother.


----------



## theredpanda

Fruit :kitteh:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

eydimork said:


> I get hungry whenever I see Lucy Lawless nipples.
> I think maybe she reminds me of my mother.


I don't see why this is strange. Lucy Lawless is a beauty woman


----------



## Athesis

An attractive woman in a grey formal professional suit


View attachment 104778


SO much more attractive than a woman with hardly any clothes on.. At least to me lol.


----------



## eydimork

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I don't see why this is strange. Lucy Lawless is a beauty woman


Lucy is hot. It was the mother-part I was gagging to.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

eydimork said:


> Lucy is hot. It was the mother-part I was gagging to.


ah
even then, I think that's more common than most would think


----------



## eydimork

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ah
> even then, I think that's more common than most would think


It is. I just hate my mother. I would rather fantasize about a replacement-mom. But I'm fresh out of near-appropriate incest jokes for the time being.


----------



## 6007

Certain men have the kind of hair I want all over me.

Which is weird because I have a thing for shaved heads.

But once in a while there's a head of hair that just makes me rawr. 

It's possible I have a fetish and fear of hair. I always notice it, for good and bad. Certain hair makes me gag.


----------



## hubcap

When a woman is wearing a ball cap with a pony tail sticking out the back of the cap. 

A woman with a nice figure wearing tight faded blue jeans. 

The sounds a woman makes and the expression on her face when she is having an orgasm. 

A woman with nice boobs going braless while wearing a dark colored t-shirt or blouse.

I'm not sure how I would react if I saw a beautiful women with a pony tail wearing a ball cap and tight faded blue jeans while going braless in a dark colored t-shirt................


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Noooo @NK


Bring the horse back:crazy:

l demand it.


l was serious about liking it,it was cute but awkward. Damn it. lolol lt wasn't a backhanded compliment.


----------



## eydimork

NSFW 
* *


----------



## Snakecharmer

I just realized this one, because it just started happening...

When a man calls me "ma'am"...especially if he says "yes, ma'am". Also, "dear".


----------



## eydimork

I have some really bad mommy issues, apparently.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## d e c a d e n t

These sculptures are kind of interesting... >_>


----------



## paige1136

No idea if this is still good for actually answering the OP but whatever.

As others have mentioned, I'm often physically turned on by intellection/intelligence.

And dominance-related things that I won't get too specific about haha.


----------



## Morfy

Being tied down to a pole while receiving....


----------



## Sina

Snakecharmer said:


> I just realized this one, because it just started happening...
> 
> When a man calls me "ma'am"...especially if he says "yes, ma'am".


yes, that turns me on soo much. no idea why, but it does.


----------



## shameless

I get a high from strong chemistry, the build up, and one night stands, and then ignoring the pursuer who only had sexual intentions when they come back for more. I feel sadistic in this nature.

I think I just like the process, lead, up finale, and then saying bye bye. This is not the only intimacy I seek but its what I play out at times with someone I feel is trying to infringe on me under false pretenses. 

I am somewhat of an exhibitionalist. I like semi private places, and performance lead up.


----------



## eydimork

Cinnamon83 said:


> I get a high from strong chemistry, the build up, and one night stands, and then ignoring the pursuer who only had sexual intentions when they come back for more. I feel sadistic in this nature.
> 
> I think I just like the process, lead, up finale, and then saying bye bye. This is not the only intimacy I seek but its what I play out at times with someone I feel is trying to infringe on me under false pretenses.
> 
> I am somewhat of an exhibitionalist. I like semi private places, and performance lead up.


It isn't exhilarating unless it's incest. Even if you get caught it's not like anyone will know. Fucking in a pool or by the beach until some random kid pop up wearing goggles and this expression


----------



## shameless

eydimork said:


> It isn't exhilarating unless it's incest. Even if you get caught it's not like anyone will know. Fucking in a pool or by the beach until some random kid pop up wearing goggles and this expression



Yeah I just shared my thing. I have always been pretty candid on that I am not fetishist. If I went into too much detail on it I will be insulting people for no reason who did nothing to me. Anyways I really think raw intense passionate acts are good enough. Its not that I can't be whipped or whip someone I just wanna laugh at the theatrics involved.

Its just like I could sit on the sh*tter and take a pick with an aloof grin. But WTF for!


----------



## eydimork

Cinnamon83 said:


> Yeah I just shared my thing. I have always been pretty candid on that I am not fetishist. If I went into too much detail on it I will be insulting people for no reason who did nothing to me. Anyways I really think raw intense passionate acts are good enough. Its not that I can't be whipped or whip someone I just wanna laugh at the theatrics involved.
> 
> Its just like I could sit on the sh*tter and take a pick with an aloof grin. But WTF for!


I just wanted to woo you with my awkward and socially inappropriate elementary level flirting abilities, because I'm shallow and got momentarily giddied by the person in your avatar. No harm intended.


----------



## shameless

eydimork said:


> I just wanted to woo you with my awkward and socially inappropriate elementary level flirting abilities, because I'm shallow and got momentarily giddied by the person in your avatar. No harm intended.


I have terrible perception skills on delivery via text (internet), interpreting weather a pun is intended or not is a struggle.

Uhm TY btw for your compliment I am not good at saying thanks (socially awkward) but thanks. 
Is that actually you on the sh*tter?


----------



## eydimork

Cinnamon83 said:


> I have terrible perception skills on delivery via text (internet), interpreting weather a pun is intended or not is a struggle.
> 
> Uhm TY btw for your compliment I am not good at saying thanks (socially awkward) but thanks.
> Is that actually you on the sh*tter?


I know what you mean. 

The guy in my avatar is James Franco. No relations. But I kind of wish it was me on the shitter, taking a dump for the whole world to see.


----------



## shameless

eydimork said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> The guy in my avatar is James Franco. No relations. But I kind of wish it was me on the shitter, taking a dump for the whole world to see.


It explains why I thought your avatar looked like him. Didn't actually think it was him tho.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

The quiz doesn't turn me on, but it was interesting to see what supposedly DOES turn me on. I got "role player", which is accurate, but also sounds so bo-ring :/

http://www.buzzfeed.com/h2/fbsp/elreynetwork/whats-your-secret-fetish


----------



## Purrfessor

Enfpleasantly said:


> The quiz doesn't turn me on, but it was interesting to see what supposedly DOES turn me on. I got "role player", which is accurate, but also sounds so bo-ring :/
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/h2/fbsp/elreynetwork/whats-your-secret-fetish


Wish I could take the test. :/ for some reason I can't check any of the boxes.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Enfpleasantly said:


> The quiz doesn't turn me on, but it was interesting to see what supposedly DOES turn me on. I got "role player", which is accurate, but also sounds so bo-ring :/
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/h2/fbsp/elreynetwork/whats-your-secret-fetish


Lol, I try taking the test, but I'm stuck at the first answer because none of those materials look appealing to me. =P (Same with the lips, haha)


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Nonsense said:


> Lol, I try taking the test, but I'm stuck at the first answer because none of those materials look appealing to me. =P (Same with the lips, haha)


I went with the fishnets and the lips on the bottom left


----------



## petite libellule

Stelliferous said:


> Yeah but not to strangers. It's hard with the whole consent thing. I have to find people who are okay with it. Otherwise, it's illegal.


Ummmm YEAH IT IS!! Lol!!! :tongue:


----------



## Purrfessor

NK said:


> Ummmm YEAH IT IS!! Lol!!! :tongue:


Others are called "bad boys" for breaking laws. But me? Creeper. LMAO


----------



## Jebediah

NK said:


> So if you came home and your partner was masturbating you wouldn't help her out? .. That's just a selfish fetish.


I see so much of this in tabloid newspapers in my country. "I woke up and my partner was masturbating, what do I do?" Ask her if she needs a hand. :laughing:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

NK said:


> How is that unusual? My friend is dating a guy right now who keeps trying to convince me to be gay. Men are so selfish and gross. :bored:
> 
> But I get it. It must really suck to be a guy and not be a caveman. Seriously has to be weird to be a modern day man when for the most part, you all are wired to be grossly sexual with every piece of ass that appeals to you. I bet men fantasize a lot being the last man on earth and having to take it upon themselves to save humanity.


Objection! Live with a loving family who provides me with food and shelter I do. Much difficult a life it is for all modern people.


----------



## NIHM

Jebediah said:


> I see so much of this in tabloid newspapers in my country. "I woke up and my partner was masturbating, what do I do?" Ask her if she needs a hand. :laughing:


Yeah that's what I would ask too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah

NIHM said:


> Yeah that's what I would ask too.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Some people see this as a weird thing. How unfortunate for them. :tongue:


----------



## NIHM

Jebediah said:


> Some people see this as a weird thing. How unfortunate for them. :tongue:


Yep very unfortunate. Maybe it's an Irish thing? We just want to help lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah

NIHM said:


> Yep very unfortunate. Maybe it's an Irish thing? We just want to help lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Haha we want to "be sound". 

"Relax your arms, I'll finish." :wink:


----------



## Morfy

Jebediah said:


> Haha we want to "be sound".
> 
> "Relax your arms, I'll finish." :wink:


that'd be the best morning ever owo


----------



## NIHM

Jebediah said:


> Haha we want to "be sound".
> 
> "Relax your arms, I'll finish." :wink:


agree :wink:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah

Morfinyon said:


> that'd be the best morning ever owo





NIHM said:


> agree :wink:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


It's how you wake someone up on their birthday. :tongue:


----------



## Mr. Meepers

NK said:


> Like a peeping tom?! :shocked:


Why does Tom get all the credit?! I mean other meeps (not going to go into a gender specific name) peep too :tongue: 

*peeps and meeps at the computer*



NK said:


> How is that unusual? My friend is dating a guy right now who keeps trying to convince me to be gay. Men are so selfish and gross. :bored:
> 
> But I get it. It must really suck to be a guy and not be a caveman. Seriously has to be weird to be a modern day man when for the most part, you all are wired to be grossly sexual with every piece of ass that appeals to you. I bet men fantasize a lot being the last man on earth and having to take it upon themselves to save humanity.


Wait? Why would he try to convince you to "be gay" (last time I checked sexual attraction (orientation) is not negotiable, but if it is, I need to work on my negotiating skills  )? I mean he clearly did not think that through, because if he did, he would try to convince you to be bisexual and non-monogamous. You know, embrace a polyamorous lifestyle of loving one woman and one man. I mean if you were only attracted to women, then he would not be invited to the party in your pants. And believe me, there is a party. I mean every night, when you are asleep, garden gnomes actually go into your dresser and steal a pair of pants and then they have a disco party in there, and, trust me, that guy would not be invited (I think he makes a lot of the female garden gnomes feel a little weirded out). So, as you can see, he was not a smart guy. I probably should have made the case that he is a jerk for treating you as only a sexual object and not a full blown human being, buuuuuuut I never said that I am smart, either :tongue:

Also, I wish I was a cave-person, I mean the Flintstones "rocked" :crazy::tongue:


----------



## Morfy

Jebediah said:


> It's how you wake someone up on their birthday. :tongue:


I don't have anyone to wake up at their birthday sadly :')


----------



## Jebediah

Morfinyon said:


> I don't have anyone to wake up at their birthday sadly :')


Haha me neither!


----------



## Morfy

Jebediah said:


> Haha me neither!


#sadlife :')


----------



## aendern

gender reversal turns me on.

Especially the one on the far right.

Just like the tough, masculine quality to her expression and clothing and stance contrasted with her very feminine body.


----------



## Belladonne

If I met a guy like this Pixar character (personality-wise), I would marry him on the spot.










...yeah.

*crickets*


----------



## Purrfessor

Belladonne said:


> If I met a guy like this Pixar character (personality-wise), I would marry him on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...yeah.
> 
> *crickets*


Ha. I'm kind of like him. And marriage would require consent... Unless you were to drug me and take me to Las Vegas.

edit: Actually I think my brother is more like him!


----------



## Belladonne

Stelliferous said:


> Ha. I'm kind of like him. And marriage would require consent... Unless you were to drug me and take me to Las Vegas.
> 
> edit: Actually I think my brother is more like him!


Really? I reckon he's more of an ENFP/possibly ESFP than an INFP :tongue:


----------



## litok

Funny witty Intelligence...


----------



## Morfy

Stelliferous said:


> Yeah they say ENFJ is supposed to fit with us INFPs. No. Too judgmental. Comes off as bitchy. No. I think I'd prefer a Te/Fi better or maybe a Ti Fe depending on the individual but Fe Ti... No thanks.


I'm dating an ENTP girl right now, that seems to work out even better than I imagined :3


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Daleks_exterminate said:


> And people with open minds! My last serious relationship was with someone extremely judgmental (3 years to an enfj....) I will NEVER do that to myself, again. Ever.





Stelliferous said:


> Yeah they say ENFJ is supposed to fit with us INFPs. No. Too judgmental. Comes off as bitchy. No. I think I'd prefer a Te/Fi better or maybe a Ti Fe depending on the individual but Fe Ti... No thanks.


I've met a number of ENFJs on this site who were very non-judgmental, warm, and highly accepting. I would say that MBTI describes more of the machinery for how we thing (enneagram delves into the "whys" and I think that may be a better predictor of behaviors). The think is, ENFJs, INTPs, and INFPs all have a dominant judging function (Fe, Ti, and Fi respectively) and each dominant judging function is different between the three types, so we may not always appreciate how someone else is judging the world because they are judging the world through mechanisms that we don't or don't often use. That being said, there are judgmental ENFJs, but I've seen, who I would consider to be, judgmental INFPs and judgmental INTPs. Someone's MBTI does not tell the whole story (and like I said, I think enneagram is better at predicting that since it deals with motivations)


----------



## twisted krystal29 intj

So much gets me turned on, I hesitate to list them all. Some would find a few just plain strange.


----------



## Purrfessor

Mr. Meepers said:


> I've met a number of ENFJs on this site who were very non-judgmental, warm, and highly accepting. I would say that MBTI describes more of the machinery for how we thing (enneagram delves into the "whys" and I think that may be a better predictor of behaviors). The think is, ENFJs, INTPs, and INFPs all have a dominant judging function (Fe, Ti, and Fi respectively) and each dominant judging function is different between the three types, so we may not always appreciate how someone else is judging the world because they are judging the world through mechanisms that we don't or don't often use. That being said, there are judgmental ENFJs, but I've seen, who I would consider to be, judgmental INFPs and judgmental INTPs. Someone's MBTI does not tell the whole story (and like I said, I think enneagram is better at predicting that since it deals with motivations)


You really thought I was saying that all ENFJs are judgmental? I would never mean that. A judgmental ENFJ is really out of control. The E and J make them a really different person with a lot of energy for them to be bitchy toward you. I do agree that the enneagram is a much better indicator of compatibility (but no universal compatibility).


----------



## Purrfessor

twisted krystal29 intj said:


> So much gets me turned on, I hesitate to list them all. Some would find a few just plain strange.


Skip the hesitation part and make the list already!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Stelliferous said:


> You really thought I was saying that all ENFJs are judgmental? I would never mean that. A judgmental ENFJ is really out of control. The E and J make them a really different person with a lot of energy for them to be bitchy toward you. I do agree that the enneagram is a much better indicator of compatibility (but no universal compatibility).


Sorry, that is how I interpreted your words before (maybe not all, but it sounded, to me, like you meant "in general"), but I can see now that I was wrong ^__^
And yup, there is no universal compatibility. Just gotta get to know the person first.



twisted krystal29 intj said:


> So much gets me turned on, I hesitate to list them all. Some would find a few just plain strange.


Just share what you think is worth sharing (you can start off with some "safe" ones if you like). The people in this thread are very accepting and there have been a wide range of sexual fetishes shared here, so don't worry. We won't judge you ^__^ If anything, a few members will probably share your desires.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Mr. Meepers said:


> I've met a number of ENFJs on this site who were very non-judgmental, warm, and highly accepting. I would say that MBTI describes more of the machinery for how we thing (enneagram delves into the "whys" and I think that may be a better predictor of behaviors). The think is, ENFJs, INTPs, and INFPs all have a dominant judging function (Fe, Ti, and Fi respectively) and each dominant judging function is different between the three types, so we may not always appreciate how someone else is judging the world because they are judging the world through mechanisms that we don't or don't often use. That being said, there are judgmental ENFJs, but I've seen, who I would consider to be, judgmental INFPs and judgmental INTPs. Someone's MBTI does not tell the whole story (and like I said, I think enneagram is better at predicting that since it deals with motivations)





Stelliferous said:


> You really thought I was saying that all ENFJs are judgmental? I would never mean that. A judgmental ENFJ is really out of control. The E and J make them a really different person with a lot of energy for them to be bitchy toward you. I do agree that the enneagram is a much better indicator of compatibility (but no universal compatibility).



I wasnt saying that I wouldn't date an enfj again, I was saying that I wouldn't date an overly judgmental person again.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I wasnt saying that I wouldn't date an enfj again, I was saying that I wouldn't date an overly judgmental person again.


Okay, sorry. When I first joined PerC a lot of new members and some older members believed a lot of stereotypes and would make some misguided accusations about different types or their own type, so when I see someone who I am unfamiliar with their posts concerning MBTI, especially if they are new, my interpretation of the meaning their posts may lean towards assuming they are stereotyping other types and I may try to nip that in the butt.

So sorry about that ... But, speaking of which, thinking about butting people's butts can be a turn on :wink:


----------



## Kyandigaru

I feel like im turning into a sexual deviant. The longer im single, the worst things turn me on sexually. I am having thoughts on being abused...and liking it. Not punched or suffocated.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Honestly, I've thought about being tied up...

the fantasy was pretty hott,
but I don't like being told what to do...
actually, reverse psychology works a little too well on me.


----------



## The Chameleon

White Necomimi Ears | Necomimi Store

HOT DAMN.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

The Chameleon said:


> White Necomimi Ears | Necomimi Store
> 
> HOT DAMN.


She is cute :kitteh:
Yay cat ears :kitteh:


----------



## The Chameleon

Mr. Meepers said:


> She is cute :kitteh:
> Yay cat ears :kitteh:


ahn~ <3


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Mr. Meepers said:


> Okay, sorry. When I first joined PerC a lot of new members and some older members believed a lot of stereotypes and would make some misguided accusations about different types or their own type, so when I see someone who I am unfamiliar with their posts concerning MBTI, especially if they are new, my interpretation of the meaning their posts may lean towards assuming they are stereotyping other types and I may try to nip that in the butt.
> 
> So sorry about that ... But, speaking of which, thinking about butting people's butts can be a turn on :wink:


ahhh! I see where your coming from! I'm new to personality cafe, but I've been researching mbti for around 2 years now... I've almost accurately typed everyone I work with. (Typed & then we took the test at work. ^.^ ) I only missed on 3 and that was an s/n difference. I know that no two humans are alike  

though... I agree that a judgmental enfj is really intense (but I'm kind of bad at relationships in general...) 

anyways, i dont know very much about ennegram. Enlighten me?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I as far as weird goes_... I think I might have a thing for lumberjacks. *drool*

_http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg
^except not this one... Bhahahha. (Very entertaining though)

esp. Hugh jackman as a lumberjack. ^.^


----------



## daleks_exterminate

And fucking Noel Fielding.
cleaver, hilarious, adorable. (If a guy can make me laugh... He can make me do anything)
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GRD1__zTdro


----------



## Golden Rose

Mmm attractive necks, collarbones and shoulders will be the death of me.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Daleks_exterminate said:


> ahhh! I see where your coming from! I'm new to personality cafe, but I've been researching mbti for around 2 years now... I've almost accurately typed everyone I work with. (Typed & then we took the test at work. ^.^ ) I only missed on 3 and that was an s/n difference. I know that no two humans are alike
> 
> though... I agree that a judgmental enfj is really intense.
> (but I'm kind of bad at relationships in general...)
> 
> anyways, i dont know very much about ennegram. Enlighten me?



Oh okay Cool ^__^

Meep meep meep meep meep
Although what makes you think you are bad at relationships vs not meeting the right person? (You can answer in a pm if you want or just not answer at all, what ever you are comfortable doing/sharing)

I don't wanna say I know a lot either and I am forgetful (and there is a lot of information), so I will just link you to some informative posts that get really long ^__^ (Plus, I almost always feel like I relate somewhat to all the types lol, darn type 9 lol, so I may not be the best person to ask lol)

- http://personalitycafe.com/articles/65627-enneagram-article-series.html
- http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...m/2704-enneagram-type-underlying-motives.html
- http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/134439-introduction-enneagram.html
- http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...-instinctual-variants-sp-sx-so-explained.html


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Mr. Meepers said:


> Although what makes you think you are bad at relationships vs not meeting the right person?


I edited that post, due to over sharing, so ill pm.


----------



## renna

I reaaaaallllly want to post here but have conflicting feelings because this user name is tied to so much out there. Agh. I mean once it's there, it's there!!! Can I just PM someone and make that count? Ha :-/ awww.


----------



## Swede

Scalp-rubs. I was probably a cat in my last life.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

When I had a girlfriend which was a a long long time ago in a bedroom far far away, I liked to...

...hold on someone's at the door.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Franz Kline paintings...








Yeah... I don't get it, but they work like a charm...every time.


----------



## toopunktofxck

Swede said:


> Scalp-rubs. I was probably a cat in my last life.


Every boy I know seems to like this c:


----------



## Swede

Geoffrey Felis said:


> When I had a girlfriend which was a a long long time ago in a bedroom far far away, I liked to...
> 
> ...hold on someone's at the door.


I read this as "hold on to someone's door" first. It was very confusing....


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Suspenders.

...And paperboy caps.

...And discreet neck tattoos.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Warning: not for the squeamish. I love going down on a woman while she is on her period. No tampon. No dental dam. Heavy flow day or no heavy flow day. Not only will I drink it up, I will paint my face with it. The two woman I have done this with were quite appreciative not to mention a bit surprised. Have tongue, will travel.


----------



## Scarab

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Warning: not for the squeamish. I love going down on a woman while she is on her period. No tampon. No dental dam. Heavy flow day or no heavy flow day. Not only will I drink it up, I will paint my face with it. The two woman I have done this with we quite appreciative not to mention a bit surprised. Have tongue, will travel.


----------



## Teressa

I watched a homemade video of a man having sex with his female partner a couple weeks ago and it so turned me on because of his affirming verbalization that I've decided I can't ever watch it again. It was the most amazing thing I've ever seen. (I'm new to watching porn, but still.) I need that kind of lover. I MUST have that kind of lover. I must.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Teressa said:


> I watched a homemade video of a man having sex with his female partner a couple weeks ago and it so turned me on because of his affirming verbalization that I've decided I can't ever watch it again. It was the most amazing thing I've ever seen. (I'm new to watching porn, but still.) I need that kind of lover. I MUST have that kind of lover. I must.


was he saying "I love you"?

Sent from my Huawei Y301A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

....oh you mean other than reading this thread?!...


----------



## ai.tran.75

When a guy orders my drink or food for me 

The way satin feels beneath the palms of my hands 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

When a guy is protective over me. Maybe that has to do with my rebellious streak? Oh you want it protect me from jerks? I'm just going to turn up the sexual tension & make you uncomfortable...


----------



## Ritual

I kinda flip flop, I like it when someone is submissive to me, but it's also a turn on being submissive in sex sometimes.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Daleks_exterminate said:


> When a guy is protective over me. Maybe that has to do with my rebellious streak? Oh you want it protect me from jerks? I'm just going to turn up the sexual tension & make you uncomfortable...


... .... ... Just gonna say, that sounds hot  ... :kitteh:




Ritual said:


> I kinda flip flop, I like it when someone is submissive to me, but it's also a turn on being submissive in sex sometimes.


Actually, there is a label for someone who is turned on by both submission and domination. The label is "switch" ^__^


----------



## Ritual

Mr. Meepers said:


> Actually, there is a label for someone who is turned on by both submission and domination. The label is "switch" ^__^


Ahh, thanks for the info, can you be a switch, but then lean into either role? 

I recently became someones Dominant, at first they were saying they didn't want many orders, because they'd feel too controlled, now as we've eased into it. She wants me to control her outside of sex to, she wants me to tell her what to do, what to wear etc. Of course, she does this on her own too, but she wants me to do it only. 

She seemed like a switch at first, now, I'm really thinking she's full on sub. I'm also really enjoying this dominant side of me, so I'm heavily falling into a dom role. 


I like to know stuff like this XD, I'm hoping to be a sex therapist.


----------



## Chewiebon

Ritual said:


> Ahh, thanks for the info, can you be a switch, but then lean into either role?
> 
> I recently became someones Dominant, at first they were saying they didn't want many orders, because they'd feel too controlled, now as we've eased into it. She wants me to control her outside of sex to, she wants me to tell her what to do, what to wear etc. Of course, she does this on her own too, but she wants me to do it only.
> 
> She seemed like a switch at first, now, I'm really thinking she's full on sub. I'm also really enjoying this dominant side of me, so I'm heavily falling into a dom role.
> 
> 
> I like to know stuff like this XD, I'm hoping to be a sex therapist.


Yes, a switches, in a relationship, can lean towards and dominate or submissive attitude. Also some switches will take the bedroom play and be dom but in the relationship be a sub.

I have given the more sub role a try, does not work well for me. I am a dominate in my relationships. A silent dominate, though.


----------



## Ritual

Chewiebon said:


> Yes, a switches, in a relationship, can lean towards and dominate or submissive attitude. Also some switches will take the bedroom play and be dom but in the relationship be a sub.
> 
> I have given the more sub role a try, does not work well for me. I am a dominate in my relationships. A silent dominate, though.


Interesting, I think I'll stay in the dominant role, yeah submissive was fun, but I'm really enjoying the dominant side.


----------



## Chewiebon

Ritual said:


> Interesting, I think I'll stay in the dominant role, yeah submissive was fun, but I'm really enjoying the dominant side.


Word of advice, practice personal restraint and control.


----------



## Ritual

Chewiebon said:


> Word of advice, practice personal restraint and control.


Been doing that a long time, thanks for the advice though.


----------



## The Chameleon

Nicki Minaj?????


----------



## Sweetness394

1. Guys who wear watches on their left hand
2. Bright shirts on tan/colored/dark guys
3. And honestly I just like watching guys eat.. Not that super sloppy shit but like when guys eat with their hands and they eat uhm...pushing their lips out (that probably makes negative sense to everyone).


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Broad shoulders...


----------



## Lexicon Devil

An intellegent educated woman.


----------



## FX

A guy physically larger and stronger than me, but respectably intelligent, too. Someone I can actually talk to and hold interesting conversations with.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Geoffrey Felis said:


> An intellegent educated woman.


I had a mention notification for this? Not even kidding...


----------



## FX

Foxical Paradox said:


> A guy physically larger and stronger than me, but respectably intelligent, too. Someone I can actually talk to and hold interesting conversations with.


And more assertive than myself.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I had a mention notification for this? Not even kidding...


Probably a glich in the matrix.


----------



## Veggie

Geoffrey Felis said:


> An intellegent educated woman.


*intelligent < (Oh yeaaaa ;P)


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Veggie said:


> *intelligent < (Oh yeaaaa ;P)


ROTFLMAO !! It took someone this long to pick up on it. :laughing: You win the prize, Veggie.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I cannot spell. I can do math. I can do science. English will kill me.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I cannot spell. I can do math.


Well if A+B=C, then I don't have a spelling problem.:tongue:

I can't spell either. Nothing over four letters. Lol.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Sweetness394 said:


> 1. Guys who wear watches on their left hand
> 2. Bright shirts on tan/colored/dark guys
> 3. And honestly I just like watching guys eat.. Not that super sloppy shit but like when guys eat with their hands and they eat uhm...pushing their lips out (that probably makes negative sense to everyone).


Haha you just described me! (Although I've always thought I was unattractive)


----------



## Purrfessor

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I cannot spell. I can do math. I can do science. English will kill me.


Back in my INTP days I was exactly like that. Now it's flip flopped and I know what it's like on both ends.


----------



## Sweetness394

The King Of Dreams said:


> Haha you just described me! (Although I've always thought I was unattractive)


Awww don't say that... You would be surprised at what other people thought about you if you were able to look into their minds (I'm sure you would find that other people found you attractive)^_^


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Stelliferous said:


> Back in my INTP days I was exactly like that. Now it's flip flopped and I know what it's like on both ends.


you used to be an intp?


----------



## Purrfessor

Daleks_exterminate said:


> you used to be an intp?


Yep. Repression and denial can do that. I wasn't even aware of the toll it was requiring to be like that. Alas, I'm a type 1 who very much hated my Fi so I ignored myself. Delusions, trauma, denial. I was an entirely different person just a few years back. I miss it a lot sometimes. I was so smart, but so dangerous. Mostly to myself. Age 3-16 INTP then a few years transition period and have been INFP since ~18 and now I'm almost 20. It was an incredible journey and my INTP best friend misses the old me and claims I'm weaker now lmao.


----------



## Morfy

Being dominated a bit by a girl :blushed:


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Clowns with big noisy bicycle horns.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm very turned on by @_KindOfBlue06_. :kitteh:

:blushed::blushed::blushed: (Not embarrassed bc he turns me on, just that I've admitted it...on a forum. Lol)


----------



## Purrfessor

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm very turned on by @_KindOfBlue06_. :kitteh:
> 
> :blushed::blushed::blushed: (Not embarrassed bc he turns me on, just that I've admitted it...on a forum. Lol)


He even turns me on and I'm straight.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Stelliferous said:


> He even turns me on and I'm straight.


Oh, I know. I can't believe how sexy he is. Gawd !!


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm very turned on by @_KindOfBlue06_. :kitteh:
> 
> :blushed::blushed::blushed: (Not embarrassed bc he turns me on, just that I've admitted it...on a forum. Lol)


I wished I had that effect on a member here.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

The King Of Dreams said:


> I wished I had that effect on a member here.


Who knows... Maybe you do.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Who knows... Maybe you do.


Eh, I have my doubts but that's because I've never really felt desired.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

The King Of Dreams said:


> Eh, I have my doubts but that's because I've never really felt desired.


Of all the ENFPs I've observed, I think they are all desirable... If you catch my drift.. :wink:


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

I get turned on heavily when I am talked dirty with/to. I feel very feminine and then I get this kind of change in personality.. I become a tigress *rawr* 

Wild and intense turn me up past tempo! 

I loved to be touched and I crave being pushed against the wall sexually and kissed etc., 
I also have this strange turn on where if I and my partner are fighting with each other I get wet.. :blushed: Then I want makeup session. 

I get turned on by random things but that is all I can think of at the moment. :tongue:


----------



## Purrfessor

I got turned on from a girl staring at my eyes while she was chewing her food. It was like I was the savory taste in her mouth.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Of all the ENFPs I've observed, I think they are all desirable... If you catch my drift.. :wink:


Aww, you're a sweetheart, thank you. Hearing that means a lot. I feel better now.


----------



## crumbs

The King Of Dreams said:


> I wished I had that effect on a member here.


You turn me on so much that I have to find my off switch so I can manually turn myself off in order to function properly again. I think it's the farting unicorn. Definitely the farting unicorn. 

Honestly, though, I've seen you around a lot on these threads and whenever you post, I always end up watching the unicorn for a good ten minutes before scrolling. You make me smile.  <--- me smiling


----------



## Zayel

Moaning. Not the fake ones, but the real ones.
They´re good to go! Specially when he/she is near at the climax.
Hooraay!


----------



## The King Of Dreams

crumbs said:


> You turn me on so much that I have to find my off switch so I can manually turn myself off in order to function properly again. I think it's the farting unicorn. Definitely the farting unicorn.
> 
> Honestly, though, I've seen you around a lot on these threads and whenever you post, I always end up watching the unicorn for a good ten minutes before scrolling. You make me smile.  <--- me smiling


Aww, really? Thanks! *hugs*


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Humility...... and humor


----------



## Lev

Cockiness - I know why the Hell it turns me on.... 
"_Here, let me put you in your place._


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Sweetness394 said:


> 3. And honestly I just like watching guys eat.. Not that super sloppy shit but like when guys eat with their hands and they eat uhm...pushing their lips out (that probably makes negative sense to everyone).


We all like different things, so who cares if it makes sense to someone else ^__^
That being said, I (and others) do like to eat (it helps me stay alive ... plus if food is really tasty and/or interesting, then it is fun to eat :kitteh, so I would say that the person that you like does not need to get it to enjoy the fact that it turns you on ^__^

*eats in front of you* > (I might be a tiny bit evil >)




Daleks_exterminate said:


> I cannot spell. I can do math. I can do science. English will kill me.


Yeah, I have the same problem. I don't have the best memory and spelling does not always make sense to me, so I have a "hard" time remembering it (Although I would not mind having a naughty teacher teach me to spell better :3). So I do find math to be much easier to make sense of, as far as languages go (although, that does not mean I know who to spell math terminology lol).




The King Of Dreams said:


> Haha you just described me! (Although I've always thought I was unattractive)


What?! You are a sexy beast, especially with all those warm, hugs and cuddles that help create an emotional connection *snuggles* ^__^




Morfinyon said:


> Being dominated a bit by a girl :blushed:


Seconded > ... That is so hott :blushed:


----------



## Sweetness394

Mr. Meepers said:


> We all like different things, so who cares if it makes sense to someone else ^__^
> That being said, I (and others) do like to eat (it helps me stay alive ... plus if food is really tasty and/or interesting, then it is fun to eat :kitteh, so I would say that the person that you like does not need to get it to enjoy the fact that it turns you on ^__^
> 
> *eats in front of you* > (I might be a tiny bit evil >)


>//< welp, on the bright side, at least I can't see you because if I could this might be slightly embarrassing for me....Also, you just reminded me that I haven't really had a meal since...yesterday morning (and it's morning time of the next day where I'm at now)o_o....-leaves pc to go find food-


----------



## The Chameleon

Morfinyon said:


> Being dominated a bit by a girl :blushed:


Wow, I would be totally into this.
...
I think I have a thing for hair-pulling.


----------



## Fern

(I'm a straight female)

I keep having dreams that I have a giant throbbing cock and my male significant other is blowing me. It feels amazing in the dream, like I truly think I have a penis, and I don't understand this at all.

I mean, I don't think it's perverse and I'm (obviously) unashamed of it, I just want to know what it *means*.


----------



## an absurd man

Fern said:


> (I'm a straight female)
> 
> I keep having dreams that I have a giant throbbing cock and my male significant other is blowing me. It feels amazing in the dream, like I truly think I have a penis, and I don't understand this at all.
> 
> I mean, I don't think it's perverse and I'm (obviously) unashamed of it, I just want to know what it *means*.


Penis envy?


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Fern said:


> (I'm a straight female)
> 
> I keep having dreams that I have a giant throbbing cock and my male significant other is blowing me. It feels amazing in the dream, like I truly think I have a penis, and I don't understand this at all.
> 
> I mean, I don't think it's perverse and I'm (obviously) unashamed of it, I just want to know what it *means*.


I'm not sure what exactly it means, but I guess it could be the excitement of trying the other "role" so to speak?


----------



## MNiS

A woman who isn't afraid of her sexuality and instead embraces it.


----------



## Astrid Von M

decisive, honest and assertive men!


----------



## Antipode

When you're sitting in class, and she places her hand on your inner thigh and just holds there... impossible to focus on the microeconomics key formula on the board then.


----------



## kurobunny

ummm I like knives...something about blades..sounds scary...maybe it is idk lol


----------



## Lemxn

When I am having a fight with a men (friend, boyfriend or whatever) and they call me for my full name.


----------



## TheSeer91

orchestras


----------



## Mr. Meepers

TheSeer91 said:


> orchestras


I don't know if this partly explains why it turns you on or not, but this reminds me of my friend who started an orchestra club at my college and whenever I saw her play the violin real fast, it always looked to me like she was jacking someone off :shocked: (the other violinists did as well, but she was my friend, so I would mostly either watch her or close my eyes and just focus on the music). There, I think I just ruined violins for everyone lol :tongue:


----------



## Angaliene

Domination...Being choked, spanked, bitten, etc.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Being told what to do , getting my hair pulled, a soft stroke inside my palm, soft lips , Latin accent, French ( everything sounds good )..... Olivia Wilde 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltana

I'll keep this to subtle, everyday things that people do (this is almost all about men): 

Frustration, irritation, subtle anger, and all of the small facial expressions and gestures that follow that. Eyebrows slightly pulling together, hands running through hair or holding their forehead, sighing, and other signs of stress are really attractive to me.

Concentration and focus. Either when trying to solve a problem, find the right word, getting work done.

Mathematical skill. 

When men put their hands in their pants pockets. (This doesn't work with jeans, or anything too dressed down.) Especially when they have one hand in their pocket and use their other hand to do something else, check their phone, write, etc. 

When men extend their arm to pull their cuff back enough to check their watch. 

Suits - it doesn't matter who you are, but if you can wear a suit well, I will to at least a certain extent be attracted to you. I'm actually very particular about this though; the fit was to fit your body, and I don't want to bore you with details but they must be specific colors, etc. My favorite though: Dark blue jacket, white dress shirt, no tie, slightly unbuttoned. I actually near death. 

On a related note, the process of men grooming and dressing themselves is reallllly attractive (only if they're dressing up). Everything from shaving, putting on aftershave, buttoning the dress shirt, adjusting the cuffs, throwing on a jacket, etc.

Driving well. Especially parking, with one hand on the passenger's seat headrest, or spinning the wheel with one hand.

Lighting a cigarette. I'm generally attracted to smoking and cigarette smoke, but the visuals of lighting a cigarette are especially attractive. 

Interest/enjoyment in alcohol. Though I dislike boorish, obnoxious displays of drunkenness, this is a huuuge plus especially in more intimate, smaller groups. This is probably because I also am an enthusiast, but also because there's an element of indulgence and escape that I find attractive.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

saltana said:


> I'll keep this to subtle, everyday things that people do (this is almost all about men):
> 
> Mathematical skill.


Math is an everyday thing?! :shocked: ... If that is how you feel then let me just sat that .... You. Are. Awesome! :kitteh:

Okay, let's do some math that uses terminology that most of us have seen (and basically saw the actual definitions for) :kitteh:


The √2 is irrational

Review:
(√2)[SUP]2 [/SUP]= 2
Rational: A number that can be expressed as the quotient of two, positive integers i.e. Let a and be be integers where a>0 and b>0 and let n=a/b, then n is rational
Irrational: A real number that is not rational

Lemma: If n is a rational number, then there exists two least positive integers, p and q, such that n=p/q.
Why is it true: Well let a and b be positive integers such that n=a/b, then there are at most a possible quotients such that 1/some#, 2/some#, 3/some#, ..., (a-1)/some#, a/b = n, So at most there are a possibilities that are smaller than or equal to a,b (ie have no common divisor other than 1, but we don't really count 1 as a divisor) and a is finite, so there is a smallest pair

Proof:
Assumption: Assume √2 is a rational number
Let p/q = √2 and let p and q be positive integers that have no common divisors (i.e. the smallest positive integers that make up √2)

Then p=q√2 → p[SUP]2[/SUP]=2q[SUP]2 [/SUP]→ that p2 is even, but 2 is a prime number, so p is also even so there exists a positive integer m, such that p=2m
→ 2m=q√2 → √2m=q√2 → 2m[SUP]2[/SUP]=q[SUP]2 [/SUP]→ that q[SUP]2[/SUP] is even → q is even → p and q shared a common divisor of 2 which goes against us choosing p and q to be the smallest, positive pair
Contradiction →← Our assumption can not be true
Therefore √2 is not a rational number i.e. √2 is an irrational number (Q.E.D.)


Yaaaaayyyyy we did math today :kitteh:


----------



## aendern

This is a true anecdote that I experienced a mere few hours ago. It really disturbed me at first, but now I'm more just interested.



Okay so I was riding the bus home from class and there was this ridiculously attractive guy on there whom I've never seen before.

And I have been feeling exceptionally sexually frustrated recently, and I was thinking about him. And I was thinking about strangling him. Until he could no longer breathe. And he just closed his eyes and died. And it was so hot. And I loved it.


And, of course, that disturbed me, but actually it isn't the first time I thought about something that disturbing.

When I was like 8 or so, I remember having a dream about a guy whom I found attractive, and in my dream I shot him and watched him die. But it wasn't a bloody death -- it was a really calm and easy death. And it just was so peaceful and I loved watching it.


And that is fucked up, right? Why does that turn me on?


I also have a biting fetish. I wanted so badly to bite his chin specifically. What is it with biting a chin that is so hot?


----------



## Giroflee

saltana said:


> Lighting a cigarette. I'm generally attracted to smoking and cigarette smoke, but the visuals of lighting a cigarette are especially attractive.


Omg I thought I was the only one! I just love seeing men smoking a cigarette (or even a cigar) and blowing smoke out their mouths...it's a big turn on for me. 

Aside from that, does body hair count as some "weird" fetish? Seeing body hair on a guy whether it be chest/abdomen hair, arm hair, facial hair or hell, even a little back hair, it all just drives me wild ahhhhhhh


----------



## Lustghost

Angaliene said:


> Domination...Being choked, spanked, bitten, etc.


Very much this. Also daddy/daughter roleplay or ageplay. Oh, and male feet strangely arouse me too.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

maarsaalis said:


> Oh, and male feet strangely arouse me too.


You prompted me to find this article. 

Why Do People Have Foot Fetishes?

Interesting and a hilarious explanation to the sheer number of feet fetishists.


----------



## Kebachi

I don't get why being held down or tied up and dominated turns me on so much. Does it have something to do with inferior Se? I've heard it's a common INFJ stereotype.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Kebachi said:


> I don't get why being held down or tied up and dominated turn me on so much. Does it have something to do with inferior Se? I've heard it's a common INFJ stereotype.


I like being dominated and I am an INFP and I know a few INFPs that are submissive, but I also know an INFP that likes to be a dom, so I don't know if it is much of a type thing (although it could play a role/affect the probability I suppose). For me, it is like my brain equates submissiveness/loss of control with sex, but there are also other elements as well, such as having to be very vulnerable with your partner (I would say that intimacy can come from vulnerability). Also, there can also be elements of really wanting to please your partner and, if the person wants to have their way with you, there is also the desire your partner has for you and what they want to do to you (desire can be very sexy, especially if you want to please them). I would also say that gender roles could also influence the likelihood that someone may submit, for instance it does seem that woman are more expected to be submissive than men, so that expectation/social education may also be a factor in how a woman may become submissive.

That all being said, there is nothing wrong with being submissive. I, in fact, enjoy it very much :kitteh:


----------



## Chewiebon

Kebachi said:


> I don't get why being held down or tied up and dominated turns me on so much. Does it have something to do with inferior Se? I've heard it's a common INFJ stereotype.


I am an INTP. I dominate during sex.

Note to self. Find an INFJ


----------



## etherealfemme

I remember being bored once and watching a documentary on these foreign women who dominated men and they got paid loads of money for it  Pretty sure they weren't actually sleeping with them either.. 

The men just crawled around like little animals and the women were using them as foot rests or something.. was strange..

If all else fails I know what career path i'm taking (just saying..)

I don't mind being a dominatrix or a submissive, I'll try anything once ^-^

I do like being held down though, and bitten and many, *many* other things that I daren't post on this forum


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Chewiebon said:


> I am an INTP. I dominate during sex.
> 
> Note to self. Find an INFJ


im an intp and sexually submissive (although a little more of a bratty sub). 

I'm not sure how much type has to do with it.


----------



## baby blue me

Older men. Like 10 years above.


----------



## Chewiebon

Daleks_exterminate said:


> im an intp and sexually submissive (although a little more of a bratty sub).
> 
> I'm not sure how much type has to do with it.


Bratty subs can be fun. The DDLG aspect is fun.


----------



## Blessedandhighlyfavored

Nothing is sexier than a man that is brazen!! Such a turn on..


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Chewiebon said:


> Bratty subs can be fun. The DDLG aspect is fun.


<


Thats the funny thing though...
Im not sure I'm so into that as much as just fighting back a little.
Pissing him off a little. Teasing to a point of misery.
Not doing what I'm suppose to. Talking back....

SHIT, I do sound like a 16 yr old, don't i? :blushed::laughing:


----------



## Chewiebon

Daleks_exterminate said:


> <
> 
> 
> Thats the funny thing though...
> Im not sure I'm so into that as much as just fighting back a little.
> Pissing him off a little. Teasing to a point of misery.
> Not doing what I'm suppose to. Talking back....
> 
> SHIT, I do sound like a 16 yr old, don't i? :blushed::laughing:


Ha! Just a bit.

So why do you enjoy pissing off doms? 

For rougher sex?
Punishment?
Being hit?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Chewiebon said:


> Ha! Just a bit.
> 
> So why do you enjoy pissing off doms?
> 
> For rougher sex?
> Punishment?
> Being hit?


i think it would be a brain thing...
I enjoy feeling really empowered and then having it stripped away, perhaps?

i like being held down & forced..


----------



## Chewiebon

Daleks_exterminate said:


> i think it would be a brain thing...
> I enjoy feeling really empowered and then having it stripped away, perhaps?
> 
> i like being held down & forced..


Hmm. I like you. I look forward to hear more.


----------



## RaeLizz

Oh man.
Hair pulled, choked, spanked, tied up, rape role-play, etc...I have no idea why I love the man to be super dominant. Other than in bed, I see us as equals.
Oh and Spencer Reid from Criminal Minds. Wtf?


----------



## Elyasis

Hermaphroditic aliens with horns and gray skin with a variance in blood color causing their sex organs to be of that color, sex organs that are more akin to tentacles than the traditional phallus.

Size differential between the two partners. Sometimes I like to imagine I'm being fucked by a giant. Not just a rather tall human but an actual giant.

Imagining someone walking into the room while I'm showering and joining me.

Forced orgasm, usually someone forcing me but occasionally the other way around. (Yeah, I don't really know about this one).

Having everything click in your mind and you get this full body shiver from the sheer euphoria of it all. (It's like a mental orgasm).

Sneezing... yeah...

Blood... or blood mixed with tears or cum. Or cum mixed with tears... Pretty much any mixture of those three.

Imagining I'm really young.

Sometimes imagining going through breast expansion. (I guess this turns on guys as well from all the stuff out there for it).

Or sometimes imagining I have a penis. I'll probably want to get a strap on some day.


----------



## Kebachi

Elyasis said:


> Hermaphroditic aliens with horns and gray skin with a variance in blood color causing their sex organs to be of that color, sex organs that are more akin to tentacles than the traditional phallus.


Admittedly I have had fantasies about being abducted by a shape-shifting alien/demon and being tied up and impregnated over and over again. With shape-shifters you can have the best of all worlds, and tentacles come up a lot. He also loved me and had a hot tub!
(lol, I sound like a spoiled shallow unrealistic teenage girl with this shit: "liek omg he has a Mercedes and the color matches my eyes!")


----------



## phantom_ecstasy

-French accents
-Gentle dominance
-Strong jawline
-Purposeful carelessness, the "I don't try too hard and am a total rebel" vibe, when the dude probably cares
-Older, experienced guys


----------



## phantom_ecstasy

...and spanking. I need one right now :blushed:


----------



## knittigan

When I'm really emotionally out of control and my boyfriend stays calm, soothing, and rational.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

.... ectomorph body types......


----------



## Ubuntu

-women in scrubs (doctors, nurses, health care workers and veterinarians), not sexually but because they look maternal and 'cozy'.


----------



## HellCat

Being called a pain in the ass yesterday. Its the spirit behind it not the words. awww


----------



## Scarab

Concept artists.


----------



## Golden Rose

RaeLizz said:


> Oh man.
> *Hair pulled, choked, spanked,* tied up, rape role-play, etc...*I have no idea why I love the man to be super dominant. Other than in bed, I see us as equals.
> Oh and Spencer Reid from Criminal Minds. Wtf?*


YES A MILLION TIMES YES TO THE BOLDED. At least lately.
Here for the Spencer Reid love <3 Hotchner could get it too 

Also glasses, that kind of sexy arrogance, chair sex, being pushed against a wall, oral sex.


----------



## yippy

Not the most sexual character myself. But when I do get sexual with someone I like it to be exciting...

I have a phobia for the dark but sex in a dark bedroom turns me on. Combine it with handcuffs and/or a spanking....and.....I am yours...basically...


----------



## RaeLizz

Hmm Hotch is debatable for me. But the things I'd like to do with Reid...Just love the brown wavy hair, big dark eyes <3 Oh and him being a sweet, awkwardly adorable INTP.
Sexy arrogance is a good way to put it  And for sure being pushed against the wall. Any kind of position where I'm "helpless" or not able to move much. God I hope my family doesn't have a secret interest in MBTI...

Oh and Phantom_Monkey, totally with the French accents. And real Italian, or Spanish, or Scottish, or German even. Almost any European accent. Mmmmm.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BIGJake111 said:


> The more she wears, the better you look and the more the thrill of her taking it off, keep your nude girls.


Everybody is different & that's what keeps life exciting. I don't feel an attraction to hats, maybe a hat fetish is a hipster thing IDK. I merely indicated that all else being equal, a hat wouldn't do it for me unless the woman was nude or otherwise exuding sexuality.

Concerning nude girls, you wrote "keep your nude girls" & that suggests you're very young since your focus is upon "girls".
Maybe you're still attracted to the innocence of youth & virginity or you prefer the shy modest look. Cool man, enjoy yourself.
I'm not into girls, I'm a grown man that's attracted to healthy sexually aggressive women. 
I prefer a woman dressed in a sheer nightgown, a bottle of wine, naughty teasing, playful assertiveness & the rest is private.

Just saying, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

dancers (ballet, break dancers, hip-hop dancers, ball room dancers etc)


----------



## kittenmogu

I really like nipples? I don't even know. It's 5 am and I'm writing a post about nipples. But god. Nipples are so cute. I love them. They're fun to play with, to look at, to uncover and reveal. Nipples!!! All the things you can do with nipples.

Not even completely in a sexual way too. They make me really happy even in nonsexual contexts. I get the same feeling from looking at cats. Did breastfeeding mess me up or something. Send help


----------



## Lemxn

The King Of Dreams said:


> dancers (ballet, break dancers, hip-hop dancers, ball room dancers etc)


Hello


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Lemxn said:


> Hello


Hi :3


----------



## chimeric

The King Of Dreams said:


> dancers (ballet, break dancers, hip-hop dancers, ball room dancers etc)


Oh god, men who can dance are _​hot._


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

chimeric said:


> Oh god, men who can dance are _​hot._


qft.

baseball/letterman jackets uh.


----------



## Nordom

-Soft skin
-Long slender neck, especially looking side profile
-Curvy, athletic legs (gives the appearance of being able to wrestle or liking it rough)
-Light muscle tone
-Girls who know how to edge/tease before orgasm


----------



## SisOfNight

Black (rather tight) clothing. 
When you are looking good in it, immediate turn-on. It's simple, really.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

For me, I like the foreign tongue. It is extremely appealing to me in a way I do not understand lol.


----------



## Scarab

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> For me, I like the foreign tongue. It is extremely appealing to me in a way I do not understand lol.







'Sup?


----------



## zaczacattack

Playing footsies in a bucket or container of freezing cold water. Also why am I shivering right now


----------



## purplekissofstardust

Kindlings said:


> I always got crushes on my intelligent male professors- they could be older, balding, etc. but the ability to discuss a topic intelligently is sexy.


Yes!!


----------



## Angaliene

I want to have sex in a pool really bad. Or somewhere in public... 

I just need to find a guy who is adventurous enough for that. I don't even think that is _that_ adventurous, but according to my current partner it's 'inappropriate'. 

That's what I get for dating a Pentecostal.


----------



## Chewiebon

Angaliene said:


> I want to have sex in a pool really bad. Or somewhere in public...
> 
> I just need to find a guy who is adventurous enough for that. I don't even think that is _that_ adventurous, but according to my current partner it's 'inappropriate'.
> 
> That's what I get for dating a Pentecostal.


Sex is a pool was fun. Sex in public is much more fun.

Try sex outside first. Might work them up to it.

I always find a little humor in people who says thats "too much" for them.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Freckles! Whether on the face, chest/breasts/back, arms... I think they're adorable, probably because I don't have any


----------



## michaelthemessiah

WamphyriThrall said:


> Freckles! Whether on the face, chest/breasts/back, arms... I think they're adorable, probably because I don't have any


Freckle juice!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

WamphyriThrall said:


> Freckles! Whether on the face, chest/breasts/back, arms... I think they're adorable, probably because I don't have any


Oh you'd love me then. #covered


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Oh you'd love me then. #covered


Ha, I'm just tanned. Some people find it "exotic", but it's so commonplace around here, I don't consider it anything special.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

WamphyriThrall said:


> Ha, I'm just tanned. Some people find it "exotic", but it's so commonplace around here, I don't consider it anything special.


And now I'm jealous. I can't get a tan to save my life.


----------



## Morfy

When my gf tells me that she's masturbating. Instant boner owo


----------



## low

sending super explicit pictures of my vagina to my girlfriend. not like, little cutesy ones.. ones with my legs and lips spread


----------



## Emerald Legend

Girls dressed in vintage clothing. 








Any gals wanna volunteer and model? :crazy:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Emerald Legend said:


> Girls dressed in vintage clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any gals wanna volunteer and model? :crazy:


Yes! Especially if they look fit to be in a vintage roadster. Hair in the scarf thing or whatever, sign me up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfluous

the smell of soap. instantly makes me think of playtime in the shower lolol


----------



## Queen Qualia

Yeah... Deodorant, shampoo, cologne... They're all like that now...


----------



## Purrfessor

Very sweet sounding voices get me every time. XD


----------



## chimeric

The ENTP smirk™. Goddamnit, why is it so attractive?


----------



## mysterylady

When someone is good at math and talks about numbers. Talks IN numbers :b


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Emerald Legend said:


> Girls dressed in vintage clothing.
> 
> Any gals wanna volunteer and model? :crazy:


i wear A LOT of vintage 60's


----------



## Eska

That doesn't solely "turn me on", as it can also be a turn off if her face is not attractive, but I'm I like woman who has visible acne or some kind of pigmentation on her face, with calm eyes. If I could associate it to anything, it would be a "wake-up" look, I like that.

I think that psychological, it's not even related to how it looks, it's most likely related to what it associates to, since I despise make up, I can see through it and I find highly unattractive on a psychological and physical level. My theory would be that it represents that she's independent and confident, so she presents less risks of emotional crisis, etc.

If a girl has no make-up and has clear skin, I'll be less attracted than a girl that has no make-up and some acne/pigmentation spots.

Something like this or even more.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Daleks_exterminate said:


> i wear A LOT of vintage 60's


My pm is ready to receive pics.


----------



## Laguna

Man in baseball uniform. I can't stand it - powerless.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Emerald Legend said:


> My pm is ready to receive pics.


Hahaha  maybeee.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Hahaha  maybeee.


----------



## bubblePOP

Guys sleepy voices. The one they have when they're exhausted, but they're still staying up for whatever reason. Maybe to talk to me, maybe to watch a tv show, maybe to play a game, whatever. But it's the slight rumble in the voice when you know they're trying to force off sleep that gives me shivers.


----------



## cherry branches

When I'm told that I'm the most beautiful thing in the world and i'm the only one for him. 



don't judge me. :dry:


----------



## Mr. Meepers

mysterylady said:


> When someone is good at math and talks about numbers. Talks IN numbers :b


I'm gonna make this thread sexy for you :3 

Proposition: Every rational number either has a decimal expansion that terminates or repeats forever.

To refresh your memory, a rational number is a number that can be expressed as the quotient (fraction) of two integers (whole numbers)

Outline of the underlying mechanisms as to why:
Well, let look at an arbitrary rational number, r
We can pick two integers, p and q, such that r = p/q and where q is greater than 0

Now, we can convert p/q to our base 10 decimal system through a process called long division (How many time does q go into p? Then look at the remained, times the remainder by 10 and see how many times q goes into that and put that in the digit place to the right of the previous digit, so on and so forth). 
Now,remember that q is a positive whole number, if is finite! So, let's say we did q iterations of long division. Now note that the possible remainders for any iteration are 0, 1, 2, 3, .... , q - 2, q -1, q
So, after q iterations, we have either hit every remainder by them (including 0 and once the remained hits 0 that means the decimal terminated), the remainder was 0 several times (i.e. a terminating decimal), or the sequence of remainders was never zero and therefor the remainder was the same non-zero remainder at least twice (this is called the pigeon hole principle) which means we would get a repeating pattern of remainders and that means the decimal expansion will repeat over and over again.
  


:tongue:





cherybranchs said:


> When I'm told that I'm the most beautiful thing in the world and i'm the only one for him.
> 
> don't judge me. :dry:


Why would we judge you for that?
Although I don't believe there is only one person we are compatible with (although, we may or may not ever create a meaningful connection with them and they would not have the same shared experiences and memories created together), I have felt that my past S.O.s were the most beautiful women in the world when I was dating them :3 <3
So, I can't see anything wrong with being turned on by that :kitteh:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Uninterested sexual situations. Say she is on her phone texting while she pleasures me with her free hand.


----------



## Golden Rose

Humor, playfulness and teasing them hardcore, keeping things intense but without having to be serious.
Even during the kinkiest shit you can think of, being able to laugh things off and joke is a huge turn on for me.

I often wonder how can people manage to go through super serious BDSM talk without cracking up.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Hotaru said:


> I often wonder how can people manage to go through super serious BDSM talk without cracking up.


Maybe the, uhm, headspace they get into is intense enough that they forget to be self-conscious lol. I think it'd have to be intense to not get self-conscious during such a thing, at least.


----------



## Golden Rose

Kink said:


> Maybe the, uhm, headspace they get into is intense enough that they forget to be self-conscious lol. I think it'd have to be intense to not get self-conscious during such a thing, at least.


Probably!!! I'm a super intense person, I can easily slip into my headspace and I love femdom and sexual roleplay so I'll happily do the whole act but even then I can't really bring myself to be completely serious about it, at least if we're talking extremes. It's not really out of self-consciousness but because I need some playfulness to get me off and even heated situations can be a fun game?? I'll get super into it but don't expect me to call you stuff with a straight face~ if that makes sense!!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

- Women who are into femdom 
- Women who want to tease me sexually and tell me what to do (especially if she wants to make me "beg" to cum :blushed 
- Women who deeply desire me in someway sexually. It is a little weird, but if someone sounds really excited and wants to do something to me outside of my comfort zone and/or fetish, then I will start to want to do is and get hard thinking about them doing it to me (actually examples would be pegging (outside my normal comfort zone), using me as a footrest (that sounds really boring, but when someone I'm interested in it and talks about how exciting it would be to have me do that for her, I can't help but get aroused by the thought of doing that for her when we were talking about it >.<), and being dominant (calling someone else my "slave" is outside of my fetish, or at least what I thought was a fetish)) 




Hotaru said:


> Probably!!! I'm a super intense person, I can easily slip into my headspace and I love femdom and sexual roleplay so I'll happily do the whole act but even then I can't really bring myself to be completely serious about it, at least if we're talking extremes. It's not really out of self-consciousness but because I need some playfulness to get me off and even heated situations can be a fun game?? I'll get super into it but* don't expect me to call you stuff with a straight face*~ if that makes sense!!


*looks at you with a straight face* Hey Stuff,
... ... ... ... ... ... .. .......            I think I lost the straight face *kisses @Morfinyon on the cheek*. Nope, my face is not straight anymore    
:kitteh:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Hotaru said:


> Probably!!! I'm a super intense person, I can easily slip into my headspace and I love femdom and sexual roleplay so I'll happily do the whole act but even then I can't really bring myself to be completely serious about it, at least if we're talking extremes. It's not really out of self-consciousness but because I need some playfulness to get me off and even heated situations can be a fun game?? I'll get super into it but don't expect me to call you stuff with a straight face~ if that makes sense!!


Pff well, playful dominance does sound fun (and more easy than holding a straight face), but I guess some people are just very serious so they appreciate making play into serious business. Or they might feel it makes it easier to feel connected. I dunno.


----------



## Golden Rose

Kink said:


> Pff well, playful dominance does sound fun (and more easy than holding a straight face), but I guess some people are just very serious so they appreciate making play into serious business. Or they might feel it makes it easier to feel connected. I dunno.


Yep!! Probably a different take on sexuality~ life's fun because we're all into different things.


----------



## Dalton

Superfluous said:


> the smell of soap. instantly makes me think of playtime in the shower lolol


Lavender is supposed to relax me, even put me to sleep, right? _NOPE_.  :blushed:
Only problem is that when "playtime" is over, soap makes me feel like a wasp bit my urethra. :crying:


----------



## Andromeda31

Hotaru said:


> Yep!! Probably a different take on sexuality~ life's fun because we're all into different things.


The safe word is "banana". 


I don't think I'd be able to take such things seriously either :tongue:


----------



## mikan

Men crying
Men wounded, or injured
Helplessness
Sweat
Armpits
Really tight- tight underwear
Men in lingerie
Uniforms
Dry sex
Asphyxiation (suffocating while orgasming feels too damn good)
Outdoor sex
Humiliation
Dominating
Getting dominated
Being called a sex toy
Getting emotionally abused
Role playing
Being a pet

...that's not all though.


----------



## Dalton

Today while on the bus, I was turned on when a girl's arm accidentally brushed against mine. This occurs on a regular basis. Then I'm forced to direct my entire willpower into keeping my pants flat (e.g. pinch myself, think about needles or anything that will turn me off).
I bet more 12-year-olds will relate to this than 21-year-olds. :dry:


----------



## action9000

I Gotta say, any woman who is into me is a turn on.

Passion is a big turn on but lack of it is a big turn off. I need to know she wants to be there and I love it when she shows me she wants to be there. Outside of that I'm pretty open, just nothing extreme. 

I Love having a deep connection with her and I love knowing what she likes... And giving it in just the right doses.


----------



## Lyric

Bouncing sexy women in Rio Carnival. 

Or any carnival, really... So long as they're almost naked, with body paint, and thrusting about... 


Take the same women, looking the same way, doing the same things, and put them in a nightclub, or in any other context, and it doesn't work for me.

[eta] ....Actually on second thoughts, a jungle might work. Or some sort of "natural" environment and it could still work. So long as they don't get attacked by wild animals. There MUST be many people watching them, though.


----------



## Ubuntu

A nude or topless woman cradling a cat, small dog (small breed or puppy), rabbit, capuchin or small, furry mammal. It's not a sexual turn on but I like maternal women.


----------



## .17485

I like a woman in an office outfit, wearing latex or wearing a high school uniform.


----------



## Scarab

Petplay, without all the weird contraptions and bondage clothing...Well, a collar around someone's neck...:blushed:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Turning people on during class, I love the frustration in their faces.


----------



## bubblePOP

I will never understand why bad boys turn me on. :| With sleepy voices.


----------



## Dalton

bubblePOP said:


> I will never understand why bad boys turn me on. :| With sleepy voices.


*starts yawning at bubblePOP* :wink:


----------



## bubblePOP

Dalton said:


> *starts yawning at bubblePOP* :wink:


don't tempt me :|


----------



## Dalton

bubblePOP said:


> don't tempt me :|


Well now I can't stop yawning! >:|
It's 1AM anyway. I should get to bed. You may join me if you wish.


----------



## bubblePOP

Dalton said:


> Well now I can't stop yawning! >:|
> It's 1AM anyway. I should get to bed. You may join me if you wish.


You should record what you sound like sleepy and I might. :|


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Chewiebon said:


> Research says sexual preferences can be orientated as early as two years old. And over time developed.
> 
> Is the reason a bad reason?


Maybe xD My biggest fear is that it's my way of saying I lacked a dominant figure growing up. My parents separated at 2 and I went to stay with my mom ROFL. 

Hope that's not it. Thanks for the insight. =)


----------



## Purrfessor

MysticVigilante said:


> But I feel like kinks are developed some sort of way(?) and the reason is what concerns me more than anything.


I understand and even perhaps share your concern. But all I can say is, try not to think about the how/why and just simply experience things.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Stelliferous said:


> I understand and even perhaps share your concern. But all I can say is, try not to think about the how/why and just simply experience things.


That sounds fun xD Would love to.


----------



## Queen Qualia

I've always had this thing for bald/shaved head guys, I find mohawks incredibly sexy, but it's not a punk thing for me, as I hate piercings/tats, etc. they are a huge turnoff to me.

Overall I just think for men and women who are at least moderately attractive, that the human head without hair is or can be very beautiful and elegant.


----------



## Purrfessor

Queen Qualia said:


> I've always had this thing for bald/shaved head guys, I find mohawks incredibly sexy, but it's not a punk thing for me, as I hate piercings/tats, etc. they are a huge turnoff to me.
> 
> Overall I just think for men and women who are at least moderately attractive, that the human head without hair is or can be very beautiful and elegant.


According to genetics, I should be bald by 40. I'm going to look funny because I have a flat spot on the back of my head lol. I used to balance books on it. I have some pretty unique hair and I looked at an old picture of my currently bald uncle, he had exactly similar hair as mine at his age. My hair is so soft and full, it's weird knowing that it won't last long.


----------



## Queen Qualia

My siblings and I have a friend who has been ill throughout his entire childhood, first with mono, then Q fever, and now he has chronic fatigue and some autoimmune problems. Totally sucks but he's a champ. But we have a running joke with him about going bald at 23. 

It's funny, if I was a guy or quite frankly a woman as I am, and knew I was going to bald at some point, I would rather it was when I was younger (40) as opposed to older (70) so I could at least feel cool about it. lol. Fashion statement. Weird to think about.


----------



## Purrfessor

Queen Qualia said:


> My siblings and I have a friend who has been ill throughout his entire childhood, first with mono, then Q fever, and now he has chronic fatigue and some autoimmune problems. Totally sucks but he's a champ. But we have a running joke with him about going bald at 23.
> 
> It's funny, if I was a guy or quite frankly a woman as I am, and knew I was going to bald at some point, I would rather it was when I was younger (40) as opposed to older (70) so I could at least feel cool about it. lol. Fashion statement. Weird to think about.


But my hair is so beautifully as of right now! I imagine telling my kids when in bald, "I used to have lucious hair" and they'd be like, "yeah right dad! You're funny" LOL. But yeah I'm totally fine balding. I'm not really in love with my hair, even if it is nice. 

That friend of yours sounds like a trooper.


----------



## Queen Qualia

I'm pretty sure that the movie Prince Valiant almost single-handedly molded my view towards sex, I was way too young to be watching that, lol. Also, ironically, some scenes from The Ten Commandments by Demille, as well as the History channel's Atilla the Hun, the movie Mongol, and also a version of Ivanhoe.

As such I have a sort of... Barbaric, historical feeling towards sex. Like it's an epic. lol. I think that's why it's such a big deal to me. To me it's something royal, empirical, historical.

I guess those were just some of the first movies I had ever watched with anything very adult in them and it had a huge impression on me.

Very weird to think about.


----------



## Purrfessor

Queen Qualia said:


> I'm pretty sure that the movie Prince Valiant almost single-handedly molded my view towards sex, I was way too young to be watching that, lol. Also, ironically, some scenes from The Ten Commandments by Demille, as well as the History channel's Atilla the Hun, the movie Mongol, and also a version of Ivanhoe.
> 
> As such I have a sort of... Barbaric, historical feeling towards sex. Like it's an epic. lol. I think that's why it's such a big deal to me. To me it's something royal, empirical, historical.
> 
> I guess those were just some of the first movies I had ever watched with anything very adult in them and it had a huge impression on me.
> 
> Very weird to think about.


Ah, "Queen" Qualia.


----------



## 7rr7s

MysticVigilante said:


> But I feel like kinks are developed some sort of way(?) and the reason is what concerns me more than anything.


I've heard that some kinks come from fears or traumatic experiences in childhood, and that by sexualizing it you are exerting power over a painful experience. For instance, if you got trapped in a closet as a child, this might manifest as a kink for bondage or restraints, as it turns your childhood fear of being trapped into something sexual. Not really the best example, but you get the point. 

I think to some extent my own kinks have developed that way.


----------



## Purrfessor

KindOfBlue06 said:


> I've heard that some kinks come from fears or traumatic experiences in childhood, and that by sexualizing it you are exerting power over a painful experience. For instance, if you got trapped in a closet as a child, this might manifest as a kink for bondage or restraints, as it turns your childhood fear of being trapped into something sexual. Not really the best example, but you get the point.
> 
> I think to some extent my own kinks have developed that way.


My childhood trauma at 3 left me feeling guilty. That's why I'm so focused on making the other feel good I suppose. Anything to make me feel innocent...


----------



## Queen Qualia

Stelliferous said:


> Ah, "Queen" Qualia.



Lol, yeah, just realized that haha.




I remember in kindergarten in prep for Halloween, hearing all the other girls talk to each other about their costumes, the majority planning to be princesses of course... I (a loner) instantly looked down my nose at them for wanting to be further down the hierarchy and then decided to be a queen that Halloween. Enjoying my superiority lol. Funnest Halloween ever. Seems in sync with my other perceptions, as well as characteristic of someone who identifies as sx instinct.

I miss Halloween so badly. Wish i could celebrate it this year...


----------



## Purrfessor

Queen Qualia said:


> Lol, yeah, just realized that haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember in kindergarten in prep for Halloween, hearing all the other girls talk to each other about their costumes, the majority planning to be princesses of course... I instantly looked down my nose at then for wanting to be further down the hierarchy and then decided to be a queen that Halloween. Enjoying my superiority lol.
> 
> I miss Halloween so badly. Wish i could celebrate it this year...


Why not celebrate it? You can always just dress up for me. 
I want to be a dinosaur.


----------



## Queen Qualia

Stelliferous said:


> Why not celebrate it? You can always just dress up for me.
> I want to be a dinosaur.




A dino, omg, that's so cute.

Haha, I haven't celebrated it in over 10 years, my parents wouldn't let us for religious reasons, but I never agreed with them on that one point, I loved Halloween (Nightmare Before Christmas and The Princess and the Goblin, and many other darker stories were my favorites growing up). Maybe I will think of a costume...


----------



## Purrfessor

Queen Qualia said:


> A dino, omg, that's so cute.
> 
> Haha, I haven't celebrated it in over 10 years, my parents wouldn't let us for religious reasons, but I never agreed with them on that one point, I loved Halloween (Nightmare Before Christmas and The Princess and the Goblin, and many other darker stories were my favorites growing up). Maybe I will think of a costume...


I just now posted this idea on another thread. I will be a dinocologist! Lab coat + Dino mask.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

KindOfBlue06 said:


> I've heard that some kinks come from fears or traumatic experiences in childhood, and that by sexualizing it you are exerting power over a painful experience. For instance, if you got trapped in a closet as a child, this might manifest as a kink for bondage or restraints, as it turns your childhood fear of being trapped into something sexual. Not really the best example, but you get the point.
> 
> I think to some extent my own kinks have developed that way.


I remember hearing something like that as well, yeah. Although I can't think of any traumas that might have inspired my own kinks. Some of it seems to be inspired by cartoons and such that I grew up with, heh.


----------



## HighClassSavage

-Bandana headbands. Yes!
-Business suits. Holla!
-Tattoo sleeves/lots of tattoos. Lodi dodi.
-Stiff nipples. I don't know why, but seeing them go from soft to hard gets me horny as fuck. I could suck on them all day.
-Tan lines. Especially around the ass.
-Pregnant women. The hump that makes me wanna hump. Black Eyed Peas singing about them lady lumps? Nahhhh, it's all about that hump *****!
-Sucking my fingers to taste yourself. Oh, you like the way you taste, aye? So do I!
-Dark sense of humor. What is the difference between a bag of cocaine and a small child? Eric Clapton would never let a bag of cocaine fall out of window. Huh-hah! Let's rot in hell together baby!


----------



## 7rr7s

Hk-47 said:


> -Bandana headbands. Yes!
> -Business suits. Holla!
> -Tattoo sleeves/lots of tattoos. Lodi dodi.
> -Stiff nipples. I don't know why, but seeing them go from soft to hard gets me horny as fuck. I could suck on them all day.
> -Tan lines. Especially around the ass.
> -Pregnant women. The hump that makes me wanna hump. Black Eyed Peas singing about them lady lumps? Nahhhh, it's all about that hump *****!
> -Sucking my fingers to taste yourself. Oh, you like the way you taste, aye? So do I!
> -Dark sense of humor. What is the difference between a bag of cocaine and a small child? Eric Clapton would never let a bag of cocaine fall out of window. Huh-hah! Let's rot in hell together baby!


LMFAO at that Clapton joke! XD.


----------



## Dalton

KindOfBlue06 said:


> LMFAO at that Clapton joke! XD.


You would, Blue...
You would... =__=
:tongue:


----------



## OberonHuxley

Yamahkuhs.


----------



## Azelll

Girls in anime (certain ones, sometimes i think its just the Japanese girls voices), certain girls voices (idk lol), short girls, latex clothing, girls wearing thigh high boots, corsets (mostly the old fashioned way not the ones with the bra section cut out), some reason girls with miscellaneous hair colors like blue or green or mixture, certain redheads( I think because my first kiss was with a aggressive redhead lol) um not all the time but I have found cold steel or metal touching my skin can do it .... still dont understand one. Oh staring into a girls eyes that I find attractive for a long time........ when a girl rubs the side of my stomach ( I find that weird but it happens) um i find a girl wearing as certain type of lipstick does it. Girls moaning or screaming during climax lol or rather just any sense that they seem like they are enjoying their pleasure turns me on.


----------



## 66393

uhhh, asian girls.


----------



## Max

kev said:


> uhhh, asian girls.


That's not a WTF turn on. That's a given. Most Asian women are pretty damn sexy.


----------



## 66393

Wontlookdown said:


> That's not a WTF turn on. That's a given. Most Asian women are pretty damn sexy.


i didn't know it had to be wtf. i just thought random.


----------



## AI.Akane

@Elsewhere1 and @L'Empereur let me play with you guys at the same time... :tongue:


----------



## AI.Akane

I like when people get really tired trying to making me cum.

Especially when they cry.

I know this is weird. awww fuck...


----------



## Max

.... Sometimes really effeminate men and really butch women turn me on .... 

Freak. I know. Lol


----------



## AI.Akane

"'ve heard that some kinks come from fears or traumatic experiences in childhood, and that by sexualizing it you are exerting power over a painful experience. For instance, if you got trapped in a closet as a child, this might manifest as a kink for bondage or restraints, as it turns your childhood fear of being trapped into something sexual. Not really the best example, but you get the point.

I think to some extent my own kinks have developed that way."

Yup. That explains a lot!

"My childhood trauma at 3 left me feeling guilty. That's why I'm so focused on making the other feel good I suppose. Anything to make me feel innocent..."

ahahaahah XD oh god... I want sow bad to know what it was...


----------



## AI.Akane

"Haha, I haven't celebrated it in over 10 years, my parents wouldn't let us for religious reasons, but I never agreed with them on that one point, I loved Halloween (Nightmare Before Christmas and The Princess and the Goblin, and many other darker stories were my favorites growing up). Maybe I will think of a costume... "

oh god... i have a fetich for girls dressed as princess... i don't why...
Maybe its because too many disney influence on my childhood.

I swear, it gets me so horny... ahhh the costumes... hum...


----------



## AI.Akane

..................................................................................

i'm so horny right now....why do I came to this sections? fuuuuuuuck!


----------



## AI.Akane

@Wontlookdown you're not alone in this. But I do prefer sweet feminine girls. Like... A LOT!


----------



## Max

AI.Akane said:


> @Wontlookdown you're not alone in this. But I do prefer sweet feminine girls. Like... A LOT!


Nice.


----------



## AI.Akane

some cloth's turn me on.

The feeling of the fabric...


----------



## OberonHuxley

Women who dress in bunny suits with a hole covered by a flap in the bum region.


----------



## INFJCora

NeonBomb said:


> Wrists, ohmygod, _WRISTS_.
> 
> There is nothing sexier than a good wrist. I like when you can see the bones clearly.
> 
> Sometimes I like it when a man decorates his wrist with a big fat watch.
> 
> I like when you can see that little ball-shaped bone at the side pop out.
> 
> I like when it moves in general.
> 
> ----------This is pretty funny ...I think it's cute that you find wrists so attractive. I personally have very prominent bone structures and my wrists are also..as a kid i was asked what was wrong with me..if my wrist was broken as it was so pronounced. The bones under the neck on me are really out there too and I found it so frightening at one time but now I have accepted it...Too cute that you find that so attractive!


----------



## zeelf

Men who wear formal shirts/suits out if their own free will. Not because the job says so, but because that's what they like to wear. Having some class is hot.


----------



## OberonHuxley

I like making love and pretending I'm in love with the woman and then right before saying, "I was kidding this is all a fun game to me and you're just a fun thing to play with for a few nights."


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

OberonHuxley said:


> I like making love and pretending I'm in love with the woman and then right before saying, "I was kidding this is all a fun game to me and you're just a fun thing to play with for a few nights."


Still stand by you not being entj.


----------



## OberonHuxley

BIGJake111 said:


> Still stand by you not being entj.



What was it again you would type me as and why? Thank you if you may.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

OberonHuxley said:


> What was it again you would type me as and why? Thank you if you may.


Not sure at all what type, but you act more like someone that likes the entj description rather than someone that is the description. Almost sort of trying too hard. What type you actually are I have no idea. And maybe you are an entj that's simply trying to fit the description better than some of us really do.


----------



## OberonHuxley

BIGJake111 said:


> Not sure at all what type, but you act more like someone that likes the entj description rather than someone that is the description. Almost sort of trying too hard. What type you actually are I have no idea. And maybe you are an entj that's simply trying to fit the description better than some of us really do.



ENTJ was the last thing I wanted to be. I wanted to be a creative, sensitive, ENFP or ENTP but instead I was assessed as a rigid, anal, hard ass ENTJ who can't do routine work but has to work within the bureaucracy - what a lame paradox. It's a good thing that Steve Vai is an ENTJ or else the entire cause would be hopeless.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

OberonHuxley said:


> ENTJ was the last thing I wanted to be. I wanted to be a creative, sensitive, ENFP or ENTP but instead I was assessed as a rigid, anal, hard ass ENTJ who can't do routine work but has to work within the bureaucracy - what a lame paradox. It's a good thing that Steve Vai is an ENTJ or else the entire cause would be hopeless.


You are you, many entjs are creative, there is a thread in the entj forum about entjs and art, I would suggest a read.


----------



## Nirel

OberonHuxley said:


> ENTJ was the last thing I wanted to be. I wanted to be a creative, sensitive, ENFP or ENTP but instead I was assessed as a rigid, anal, hard ass ENTJ who can't do routine work but has to work within the bureaucracy - what a lame paradox. It's a good thing that Steve Vai is an ENTJ or else the entire cause would be hopeless.


Lol Steve Vai is an ENTJ? I had on idea  I have a Steve Vai guitar tattoo I did 8 years ago (it should be in one of the forums here), I was way too in to his playing.
While there is some substance in personality type theories, I find that none can truly define a person. in the end, you are who you are, trying to fit into a frame that doesn't really fit, does no one any good. Who cares what the ENTJ profile says.


----------



## Nirel

Hk-47 said:


> -Bandana headbands. Yes!
> -Business suits. Holla!
> -Tattoo sleeves/lots of tattoos. Lodi dodi.
> -Stiff nipples. I don't know why, but seeing them go from soft to hard gets me horny as fuck. I could suck on them all day.
> -Tan lines. Especially around the ass.
> -Pregnant women. The hump that makes me wanna hump. Black Eyed Peas singing about them lady lumps? Nahhhh, it's all about that hump *****!
> -Sucking my fingers to taste yourself. Oh, you like the way you taste, aye? So do I!
> -Dark sense of humor. What is the difference between a bag of cocaine and a small child? Eric Clapton would never let a bag of cocaine fall out of window. Huh-hah! Let's rot in hell together baby!


I had a very serious classical guitar teacher at the academy, one day in the middle of an intense lesson he asks me "Whats the difference between a small child..." you reminded me of that, I lold


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Men in female-dominated professions :kitteh:

Not necessarily nursing or careers associated with being a nurturer, more so that l like how awkward and conspicuous they are with their maleness.


----------



## littlebirdx

A few things that turn me on that I don't understand:
- I'm super duper attracted to ENTxs even though I know they would absolutely destroy my soft, sensitive soul. Though ENTJs and ENTPs are very different, I'm a sucker for how intellectual and aggressive they can be.
- Dirty talk whispered into my ears. In public places. D: 
- Similarly: Being teased/teasing someone or performing a sexual act in a place where there's a risk of getting caught. (But I'm WAY too shy to do that! Haha.)
- Nerd speak. Because intelligence that is articulated and utilized has the ability to make smart girls stupid. 

That's more than enough secrets for now. xP


----------



## OberonHuxley

Nirel said:


> Lol Steve Vai is an ENTJ? I had on idea  I have a Steve Vai guitar tattoo I did 8 years ago (it should be in one of the forums here), I was way too in to his playing.
> While there is some substance in personality type theories, I find that none can truly define a person. in the end, you are who you are, trying to fit into a frame that doesn't really fit, does no one any good. Who cares what the ENTJ profile says.


Yes...thanks...

Yeah...I read somewhere that Vai was an entj but in the end I guess you're right in the sense that an ENTJ and ENTP might have more in common than two ENTJs with each other.


----------



## Ritual

littlebirdx said:


> - Dirty talk whispered into my ears. In public places. D:
> - Similarly: Being teased/teasing someone or performing a sexual act in a place where there's a risk of getting caught. (But I'm WAY too shy to do that! Haha.)


Ha! My last SO hated me for how much I'd do stuff like that, it's kind of like an instinct for me to do things like that...


----------



## Kurt Wagner

I watched a porn video where there was some pretty rough stuff. Like, that must _hurt_, gods protect them! I was quite disgusted by it and having a boner at the same time. I'm confused. 

That's all I can think for now. I'll come back here if I remember anything. Or... _discover..._ anything.


----------



## bubblePOP

Musicians. And I don't just mean any ol' musician, either. I am currently turned on by a friend of mine who has written a song for me.


----------



## zaczacattack

bubblePOP said:


> Musicians. And I don't just mean any ol' musician, either. I am currently turned on by a friend of mine who has written a song for me.


Aww, how sweet :3

I would love if someone used their artsyness to make something for me. But it seems like a male gender role to write a song for a lady, not the other way around.


----------



## Tory Leafgren

super feminine guys


----------



## bubblePOP

zaczacattack said:


> Aww, how sweet :3
> 
> I would love if someone used their artsyness to make something for me. But it seems like a male gender role to write a song for a lady, not the other way around.


IDK, Taylor Swift has made a lot of money on all the songs she's written for her exes.  I, myself, have personally written a couple of poems that related to how I felt for a couple of crushes I had, but I'm not musically talented, so the only thing I could do was read them to them. xD


----------



## zaczacattack

bubblePOP said:


> IDK, Taylor Swift has made a lot of money on all the songs she's written for her exes.  I, myself, have personally written a couple of poems that related to how I felt for a couple of crushes I had, but I'm not musically talented, so the only thing I could do was read them to them. xD


That's nice  one time my friend printed out a label sticker for my bike helmet. It said "zac attack" with a star at the end and even that was rather adorable to me haha.


----------



## bubblePOP

zaczacattack said:


> That's nice  one time my friend printed out a label sticker for my bike helmet. It said "zac attack" with a star at the end and even that was rather adorable to me haha.


Ugh that is really adorable! I wish someone would make me a sticker, even though I don't ride bikes. I can put it on my laptop, though.


----------



## littlebirdx

Ritual said:


> Ha! My last SO hated me for how much I'd do stuff like that, it's kind of like an instinct for me to do things like that...


Haha. I suggested it to my last SO and he absolutely refused... but we all have our preferences.


----------



## OberonHuxley

I have no fetishes...the irony now is that women seem to have a million fetishes.


----------



## Purrfessor

Interrupting some one mid sentence through sexual acts. Like "Shh just let it happen"


----------



## OberonHuxley

zaczacattack said:


> Aww, how sweet :3
> 
> I would love if someone used their artsyness to make something for me. But it seems like a male gender role to write a song for a lady, not the other way around.


Lol....no way duuuu!


----------



## OberonHuxley

I just thought of something I love to do...putting my lips right up to hers and talking. To do it right it must be unexpected and sudden...and you just go up to her lips and push your into hers and start talking and saying stuff like, "it's a nice day out huh," while the two of you are getting it on of course...not just randomly.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Opservator said:


> I have a strange fantasy about people watching me masturbate. I stumbled upon some sketchy porn videos once of people masturbating in public and people seeing them. Like real not staged things. It was so strangely arousing to me. My fiance and I had to do long distance for about two months and there was a lot of skyping in that time period. There were a few times she watched me masturbate and it's the horniest I have ever been. Weird.


I have found this to be quite common in girls, not many do it, but the idea seems to be very pleasing to an overwhelming portion of the ones I know.


----------



## SheCanTurnTheTides

I am obsessed with clits. Like, everything about clits- watching girls rub their clits, watching guys rub girls' clits, watching girls rub each other's clits, watching girls scissor. I used to make my Barbies scissor as a child... lol. I am also obsessed with going on Yahoo Answers and reading questions from horny Christians who are extremely tempted to masturbate but think that it's a sin. I also get really turned on when I hear others talk about masturbation, and how they discovered it.
My other big turn on is being dominated. I like to feel powerless. I'm bisexual, though, and I only like being dominated when I'm having sex with a man or masculine woman. If a woman is feminine, I'd rather be more in control (which is also kind of strange).
When I was younger, I was turned on (unknowingly) by watching women give birth on tv? This sounds really fucking odd, but it turned me on because I just heard all of the noise and saw this sort of tension building and I didn't know about sex, so I just sort of likened the process of giving birth to that of having an orgasm without even knowing it (as fucking weird as that sounds).


----------



## alana11

simple dress like skirts, shirts and sandils.


----------



## alana11

simple


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Women in polos and proper headwear, why are polos out of style for women  .


----------



## smitty1977

SheCanTurnTheTides said:


> I am obsessed with clits. Like, everything about clits- watching girls rub their clits, watching guys rub girls' clits, watching girls rub each other's clits, watching girls scissor. I used to make my Barbies scissor as a child... lol. I am also obsessed with going on Yahoo Answers and reading questions from horny Christians who are extremely tempted to masturbate but think that it's a sin. I also get really turned on when I hear others talk about masturbation, and how they discovered it.
> My other big turn on is being dominated. I like to feel powerless. I'm bisexual, though, and I only like being dominated when I'm having sex with a man or masculine woman. If a woman is feminine, I'd rather be more in control (which is also kind of strange).
> When I was younger, I was turned on (unknowingly) by watching women give birth on tv? This sounds really fucking odd, but it turned me on because I just heard all of the noise and saw this sort of tension building and I didn't know about sex, so I just sort of likened the process of giving birth to that of having an orgasm without even knowing it (as fucking weird as that sounds).


Oh my... I've read this a few times now


----------



## SheCanTurnTheTides

smitty1977 said:


> Oh my... I've read this a few times now


I expected judgment lol so thanks for not being a dick


----------



## smitty1977

SheCanTurnTheTides said:


> I expected judgment lol so thanks for not being a dick


No problem. Who am I to judge? We all have our own quirks and kinks. Yours just happen to be hot.


----------



## SheCanTurnTheTides

smitty1977 said:


> No problem. Who am I to judge? We all have our own quirks and kinks. Yours just happen to be hot.


Well, thank you! Lol


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Be thankful your fantasys are normal enough to mention, I think there is a serious art to the pleasures of sex which is what leads certain minded individuals to have a high interest in masturbation and pleasure centers like the clict.

Erotic, but artistic, is a great mood for any sexual encounter.


----------



## SheCanTurnTheTides

Oh, and I thought of a few more. I like forbidden fruit...but to an extreme extent. I like to have the satisfaction of persuading someone to give in to an urge they have but might not admit to... sometimes this ends up being very unhealthy or dangerous. When I date someone, I typically end up wanting to have sex with their close friends or siblings. I had a self harm problem, and used to fantasize all the time about having my ex (who also self harmed) cut me. I persuaded one bf to cut me, but he wasn't a cutter himself, which took most of the pleasure out of it for me. Lol... but I always fantasize about persuading people who are taken, or people who are close to the person I'm dating, to sleep with me.


----------



## smitty1977

Some people love the sense of danger, some only want what they can't or aren't supposed to have. But this post made this pop in my head lol


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Nice teeth/nice smile. Or, specifically... when people have sharp canine teeth. KILL ME. so good.


----------



## Purrfessor

I love veins. I just started working out again and I forgot how much I loved them. I've got veins on my shoulders and chest that protrude, as well as my forearms. It's really difficult to get my bicep veins out - takes a lot of consistent work and I'm too busy working other areas to be concerned there at this point in time. I had a vein once on my lower abdomen that protruded way back when I was in the best shape of my life. I miss it. I also have protruding veins on my hands and feet. The veins I speak of protrude just enough to not overwhelm the eye. Muscles, veins, and bones are just so incredibly beautiful. No disrespect to those who struggle with weight. I hate how attraction is so one-sided.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Stelliferous said:


> I love veins. I just started working out again and I forgot how much I loved them. I've got veins on my shoulders and chest that protrude, as well as my forearms. It's really difficult to get my bicep veins out - takes a lot of consistent work and I'm too busy working other areas to be concerned there at this point in time. I had a vein once on my lower abdomen that protruded way back when I was in the best shape of my life. I miss it. I also have protruding veins on my hands and feet. The veins I speak of protrude just enough to not overwhelm the eye. Muscles, veins, and bones are just so incredibly beautiful. No disrespect to those who struggle with weight. I hate how attraction is so one-sided.


i love veins. I have dimples on my lower back. My collar bone & back dimples are prob my fav body parts... I know. I'm weird.


----------



## Purrfessor

Daleks_exterminate said:


> i love veins. I have dimples on my lower back. My collar bone & back dimples are prob my fav body parts... I know. I'm weird.


I wish I wasn't a mesomorph and instead an ectomorph (I think that's the one, maybe it's endomorph). Alas, I must slim down very much to reveal my veins. :/ But I do have more control as to how much I want to protrude which is nice. 

Dimples? Like indentations? I have butt dimples lol. (I hate them)


----------



## thenarrator

-When we're home and he randomly pulls up my skirt or pulls out my breasts and starts playing with me while my arms are held behind my back.
-Sucking on his fingers before I'm prepared for sex.
-Encouragement while I'm getting close to an orgasm. Being told I'm a "good girl".
-People who arch their back during sex. This looks really erotic.
-Getting felt up by him while I'm trying to concentrate on something else.
-Having my ears played with/bitten.
-Being told to look in a mirror while I'm being pleasured. It's highly embarrassing but such a turn on.
-Having him run an ice cube down my body with his teeth.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Stelliferous said:


> I wish I wasn't a mesomorph and instead an ectomorph (I think that's the one, maybe it's endomorph). Alas, I must slim down very much to reveal my veins. :/ But I do have more control as to how much I want to protrude which is nice.
> 
> Dimples? Like indentations? I have butt dimples lol. (I hate them)


Lol, no. No dimples on my butt. Above though. :laughing: Um this. Dimples of Venus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

thenarrator said:


> -Getting felt up by him while I'm trying to concentrate on something else.


Yes!


----------



## cinnabun

@KindOfBlue06 turns me on.

A lot:blushed::wink:<3.


----------



## Purrfessor

Seriously though, Yoga is the biggest turn on. Both me doing it and another. :O


----------



## Naem

Mr. Meepers said:


> :kitteh:
> 
> Oh? You think you can beat me in any type of game? ... Would you like to bet on that :wink:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :crazy: :wink: :kitteh:


XD It's a no win situation, isn't it ?


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Naem said:


> XD It's a no win situation, isn't it ?


Idk, I'm pretty sure I would win whether I won or not :wink: :kitteh: <3 :crazy:


----------



## jada_artist

Hey guys, started a new thread. check it out- http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/395538-sexy-would-you-rather-game.html


----------



## Ziggurat

For some reason, I love seeing a cute girl's belly rise and fall when she breathes. 

Maybe it's because it reminds me of her fragility in a way.


----------



## Purrfessor

Ziggurat said:


> For some reason, I love seeing a cute girl's belly rise and fall when she breathes.
> 
> Maybe it's because it reminds me of her fragility in a way.


That's what I like too. Number one thing I like.


----------



## jada_artist

Ziggurat said:


> For some reason, I love seeing a cute girl's belly rise and fall when she breathes.
> 
> Maybe it's because it reminds me of her fragility in a way.


Wow that's a really sweet, simple thing to like  you ever tell a girl that? I promise you she would love to hear it!


----------



## Ziggurat

jada_artist said:


> Wow that's a really sweet, simple thing to like  you ever tell a girl that? I promise you she would love to hear it!


Yeah, it's quite adorable and I'm slightly uncomfortable with how simple it is. xD

I've never told a girl that because I've never been in a relationship. It's very rare that I like a girl enough to want to date her.

Maybe one day.


----------



## Purrfessor

Ziggurat said:


> Yeah, it's quite adorable and I'm slightly uncomfortable with how simple it is. xD
> 
> I've never told a girl that because I've never been in a relationship. It's very rare that I like a girl enough to want to date her.
> 
> Maybe one day.


I loved listening to my ex sleep. Her smile, her belly, her eyes, her breath, her pulse. Very simple things but such complex beauty behind each. I can know exactly what she's thinking and feeling based on all those.


----------



## Ziggurat

Stelliferous said:


> I loved listening to my ex sleep. Her smile, her belly, her eyes, her breath, her pulse. Very simple things but such complex beauty behind each. I can know exactly what she's thinking and feeling based on all those.


Exactly. Being so close that you can feel her pulse is so intimate. I think you found a big reason why I like those things. Breath rate, pulse rate, and simple body language in general shows what she's feeling in all of her human complexity.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Ziggurat said:


> Exactly. Being so close that you can feel her pulse is so intimate. I think you found a big reason why I like those things. Breath rate, pulse rate, and simple body language in general shows what she's feeling in all of her human complexity.


It's all in the eyes, the watery intense unwavering eyes of desire.


----------



## olonny

husky deep voices. The man could be ugly and stupid, but the moment his voice turns me on... I'm doomed.


----------



## x_Rosa_x

Here's what turns me on:

Xxxrosexxxee Profile page - XVIDEOS.COM
^^ click favorites ^^

I'm extremely broad minded probably to point that's most would find disgusting but whatever.

I should mention that within my favorites which I've just linked you will see a common rather hidden underlining theme.

Which wasn't aware about till after realizing what my general turn on was focused towards which is:

Immaturity "having pacifiers,etc" 


Please do not confuse this with "bad version pedofilla" however lolicon is quite cute an should be respected as a sexual art form not as a perpetrator or provocative illusion thanks.


----------



## The Chameleon

Dirty talk times one million. Talk dirty to me and I'll probably remember it vividly for weeks because it was so fucking hot to me.


----------



## H.G.S.

I find it quite sexy when a girl is wearing just sweatpants and a comfy under-tee, it gives off a very casual vibe. An under-tee that shows off the arms and shoulders, and just a little bit of back and cleavage. And sweatpants that are a little baggy, but where the bottom is offset by the relaxed and sensual style of the top. As much as I love elegant clothing, on both males and females, simple is always good.

I also had a cute dream that turned me on just recently, and I thought it was adorable. Basically, it started off with me listening to my iPod with a girl. We were at the park, and we laid on the grass together. She put her head on my shoulder as she listened to my iPod with me as we looked at the stars in the sky, she kissed me continuously on the neck and the back of it, and she repeatedly rubbed my elbow. She would always gaze at me when I wasn't looking at her, then when I would catch her looking at me, she would turn her head and blush. As we were and whenever we walked, she would hugged or hold me from behind and kiss either the back of my neck or my cheek. There was even a moment when I was somehow talking to other girls, and she cut in, grabbed me by the hand, and pulled me away. I was like "What are you doing?", but then she turned around, looking at me like she was angry, but then her face slowly turned from angry to happy, showing me her beautiful smile. I, personally, found that incredibly hot.

It was definitely a breath of fresh air having a dream like that, and I'll admit to saying that I rarely have dreams like that, which makes them more special when they do happen. 

:kitteh:


----------



## The Hungry One

For some reason, Ai Ebihara from Persona 4. 

She's a bratty, bossy, materialistic delinquent and she is the most attractive girl I've met in fiction and real life right now. But why?


----------



## Ziggurat

A few subtle freckles.


----------



## DemonD

Women wearing clothes that are obviously comfortable.


----------



## phoenix_9

Long hair, tatts-esp. Polynesian ones, and piercings in the right places :tongue: Also-the husky voice whispering dirty things in my ear is pretty effective...I guess these may be standard turn-ons come to think of it...

Idk if I have any that are way out there....Really rough sex is probably the way-est..


----------



## Juggernaut

phoenix_9 said:


> Long hair, tatts-esp. Polynesian ones, and piercings in the right places :tongue: Also-the husky voice whispering dirty things in my ear is pretty effective...I guess these may be standard turn-ons come to think of it...
> 
> Idk if I have any that are way out there....Really rough sex is probably the way-est..


I was almost flattered because this nearly described me to a T. I have decently long hair, tatts and piercings and I'm Islander. (Although not Polynesian.) I don't have a husky voice, though.

Oh well, still going to be flattered. :tongue:

- - -

I'm completely straight, but I like lesbian porn. Sue me.
Also androgynous men I can dominate I guess.

Maybe I'm gayer than I thought?


----------



## jada_artist

Being asked if they can kiss me ^_^


----------



## KingShadow

Big tummies. u_u; Also cars, robots, good food, seeing others in pain (consensually!), and various other things here and there. But mostly big tummies. I've been asking myself my whole life where that came from.


----------



## conscius

grapes










Seriously though it's just "normal" things, like panties, short skirts, schoolgirl outfits, etc etc


----------



## rosegarden

Brown/dark nipples. Ughhh


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Guys without faces.


----------



## Xerta

I like:
Fat guys
Fat, old guys
Man boobs with protruding nipples
Feeding/Watching a fat guy eat

and I don't know why.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Xerta said:


> I like:
> Fat guys
> Fat, old guys
> Man boobs with protruding nipples
> Feeding/Watching a fat guy eat
> 
> and I don't know why.


See there is someone for everyone, the whole, everyone should look like a model stuff or you should hate yourself is bull. Now I do not condone obesity as it is a health risk, but I don't think it should affect self esteem.


----------



## Morfy

When my bf seduces me knowing that I have work to do ;;


----------



## KingShadow

BIGJake111 said:


> See there is someone for everyone, the whole, everyone should look like a model stuff or you should hate yourself is bull. Now I do not condone obesity as it is a health risk, but I don't think it should affect self esteem.


Definitely. I can be attracted to overweight people too, and although it's strange to think about how that attraction doesn't seem to be the norm, I'm glad it proves that being heavier doesn't make you unattractive.


----------



## Ubuntu

A beautiful singing voice that can stand on it's own (like Beth's from the Walking Dead).


----------



## Purrfessor

ubuntu said:


> a beautiful singing voice that can stand on it's own (like beth's from the walking dead).


rip


----------



## SisOfNight

ISFPs.


----------



## Rafiki

spit saliva
everywhere

and pee too

nothin too crazy


----------



## d e c a d e n t

When my ex first told me my words had upset him, I was surprised but also pretty turned on. Go figure.

(Actually I think I have a decent idea _why _but can't be bothered to go into that here. =P)


----------



## Purrfessor

Global orgy. 

Like every person at once. 

Wtf.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

How about a PerC orgy? All of our avatars fucking at once.


----------



## Hei

- If you are passionate about art and music. More so if you make a hobby of and any effort to art or play an instrument... _I love expressions of the mind and soul I think...?_

- Oddly enough accents... french and certain american accents. It's strange, I know ^^;

- I am ridiculously easily flattered and I am highly attracted to confident outgoing flirty extroverts. Fuck me I can not even handle myself, I can't think straight in such a situation... I become a bumbling idiot :blushed:

- I can not even begin to process ENFPs, I just can't... they're magical to say the very least :blushed:
That said flirty ENFP confrontation is really difficult, even if not in person. If I am to have a clear head in a conversation with one I have to really fight to move past it... I certainly enjoy the flirting, but I have to maintain my cool.

- I'm almost exclusively turned on by long slow intimate sex and cuddling with a partner afterwards. Though it must be noted cuddling is extremely important and acceptable at pretty much all times, which really shouldn't be a worry if I am lucky to date an ENFP.

- The idea of being caught in the act is strangely kind of exciting ^^;


----------



## johnnyyukon

When girls call me "daddy," as in "yes, Daddy! Fuck me harder!" It's not an uncommon thing by any means, but I still don't understand it.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

johnnyyukon said:


> When girls call me "daddy," as in "yes, Daddy! Fuck me harder!" It's not an uncommon thing by any means, but I still don't understand it.


For some reason I like to say "yes mommy, fuck me harder." I don't know why.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Geoffrey Felis said:


> For some reason I like to say "yes mommy, fuck me harder." I don't know why.



lmfao


----------



## hellebore

Boyfriend: "So, I was hit on by a gay guy at the bar the other night..."
Me: "Tell me more."


----------



## jjankie

LondonBaker said:


> - <snip>
> - I can not even begin to process ENFPs, I just can't... they're magical to say the very least :blushed:
> That said flirty ENFP confrontation is really difficult, even if not in person. If I am to have a clear head in a conversation with one I have to really fight to move past it... I certainly enjoy the flirting, but I have to maintain my cool.
> 
> - I'm almost exclusively turned on by long slow intimate sex and cuddling with a partner afterwards. Though it must be noted cuddling is extremely important and acceptable at pretty much all times, which really shouldn't be a worry if I am lucky to date an ENFP.
> 
> ^^;


 As a virile ENFP w a full-blown highly-tuned INTJ galfriend, I approve and applaud this...... 

Languidly,

In The Bubble


----------



## jada_artist

Geoffrey Felis said:


> For some reason I like to say "yes mommy, fuck me harder." I don't know why.


Are you serious or are you just trolling? Either way that's awesome lol


----------



## Purrfessor

My celibate friend. How annoying.. Yet it would feel so wonderful to kick her out of celibacy by seducing her. Too bad she's my friend.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

jada_artist said:


> Are you serious or are you just trolling? Either way that's awesome lol


just kidding. :laughing:


----------



## NIHM

Humm a dominant male. Not a brute or anything like that but a type of dominance from a gentleman. Hard to explain. Putting your trust in someone completely. 

Having the chance at being caught in the moment of intercourse. 

I seem to have a weakness for intense eyes. There for being coveted and studied sets my skin on fire. I just melt. 

Intelligence is a turn on.

Shoulders

And for some reason I have a weakness to intj/infj. I need to study this so I can find an antidote.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

LondonBaker said:


> - If you are passionate about art and music. More so if you make a hobby of and any effort to art or play an instrument... _I love expressions of the mind and soul I think...?_
> 
> - Oddly enough accents... french and certain american accents. It's strange, I know ^^;
> 
> - I am ridiculously easily flattered and I am highly attracted to confident outgoing flirty extroverts. Fuck me I can not even handle myself, I can't think straight in such a situation... I become a bumbling idiot :blushed:
> 
> - I can not even begin to process ENFPs, I just can't... they're magical to say the very least :blushed:
> That said flirty ENFP confrontation is really difficult, even if not in person. If I am to have a clear head in a conversation with one I have to really fight to move past it... I certainly enjoy the flirting, but I have to maintain my cool.
> 
> - I'm almost exclusively turned on by long slow intimate sex and cuddling with a partner afterwards. Though it must be noted cuddling is extremely important and acceptable at pretty much all times, which really shouldn't be a worry if I am lucky to date an ENFP.
> 
> - The idea of being caught in the act is strangely kind of exciting ^^;


I need to show you some of my lucky charms :wink:


----------



## Hei

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I need to show you some of my lucky charms :wink:


.. oh? ./////.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

LondonBaker said:


> .. oh? ./////.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

NIHM said:


> Humm a dominant male. Not a brute or anything like that but a type of dominance from a gentleman. Hard to explain. Putting your trust in someone completely.


I believe you're looking for someone with confidence and authority


----------



## Hei

Swordsman of Mana said:


>


.//////////.


----------



## Hei

Swordsman of Mana said:


>


but, seriously, oh. my. god. .///////. I can't even


----------



## Lemxn

When my boyfriend calls me by my full name.


----------



## MelodyGirl

Selena Gomez's voice as a guy.


----------



## NIHM

Lemxn said:


> When my boyfriend calls me by my full name.


Yeah some how a guy calling me by my proper first name (not the full whole name) but you know not a nick name just makes me blush.


----------



## Hei

NIHM said:


> Yeah some how a guy calling me by my proper first name (not the full whole name) but you know not a nick name just makes me blush.


I totally get that! Why is this a thing!? XD


----------



## HAL

LondonBaker said:


> I totally get that! Why is this a thing!? XD





NIHM said:


> Yeah some how a guy calling me by my proper first name (not the full whole name) but you know not a nick name just makes me blush.





Lemxn said:


> When my boyfriend calls me by my full name.


Parents tend to use a fuller version of their child's name when they're being commanding or issuing orders, or telling them off or whatever.

So surely it's subconsciously to do with dominance and control.


----------



## NIHM

HAL said:


> Parents tend to use a fuller version of their child's name when they're being commanding or issuing orders, or telling them off or whatever.
> 
> So surely it's subconsciously to do with dominance and control.


Well I do like dominance


----------



## Hei

HAL said:


> Parents tend to use a fuller version of their child's name when they're being commanding or issuing orders, or telling them off or whatever.
> 
> So surely it's subconsciously to do with dominance and control.


That would explain it I suppose, I am one to be the submissive type...


----------



## d e c a d e n t

HAL said:


> So surely it's subconsciously to do with dominance and control.


That could certainly be one reason, but it seems a bit presumptuous to say that's "surely" it (unless you're joking somewhat). There could always be more to it, like it sounds more "serious" and intimate or feels like a lot of focus is being put on the person being called by name, etc.


----------



## vinylvanilla

Veins, hands, velvet, masks, black, red, chandeliers, eyes, rings, ties.


----------



## unblossom

Strong hands, smoking, drugs & guns.


----------



## Modal Soul

the guy in my world issues class

ily


----------



## Fredward

unblossom said:


> Strong hands, smoking, drugs & guns.


Lana Del Rey? Is that you?


----------



## unblossom

Fredward said:


> Lana Del Rey? Is that you?


Lana is cute but she's all talk.


----------



## The Chameleon

Spanking :blushed:


----------



## NIHM

perpetuallyreticent said:


> -when a guy looks directly at me during sex.
> -breathing on my neck, or just hearing a guy breathing heavily due to a good BJ or anything sex related. gimme.
> -that moment of vulnerability in a man when he's about to orgasm.


I agree anytime I hear those moans or see his jaw clinch instant orgasms.


----------



## GreyJedi

Probably a portion of the extremes. Slapping, spitting, calling names, hair pulling, etc... I don't really want to go in details since my mind is pretty fucked up and there might be people who are sensitive to some triggers.

But I only want to exact my fantasies upon a girl that I will really really like... Especially if she's cute, a bit silent, and kind. I like to see kind people scream and feel defenseless during such sexual acts.


----------



## Zyranne

Wetting/pee desperation

:|


----------



## vinylvanilla

Christoph Waltz


----------



## Fern

Wrestling movies.


----------



## MelBel

Your brain will not always agree with your body's response to erotic things, for sure! You may be offended or concerned, but tingling beyond your control at the same time. Won't get into specifics, necessarily, at this time.


----------



## jada_artist

Gangbang porn videos are so hot to me! So many cocks lol. But in actuality I don't think I'd like it. too much work, thats a lot of sucking. I would prefer to just have a bunch of guys wait their turn to fuck me. Yes one after the other not all at once


----------



## cauls

hm. i like choking, biting and being on top when i'm with boys, but with girls i like them to be on top. not quite sure why.

also, clothed sex is the _shit_. :tongue:


----------



## cauls

ontheroadway said:


> tentacles ... Can be a girl's best friend.


same lmao.


----------



## hellebore

I like it when he gets feely over movies and tries to pretend like he's not teary-eyed.

"I don't know, generally cry and sex don't go together."
"Sure, they do."


----------



## jada_artist

hellebore said:


> I like it when he gets feely over movies and tries to pretend like he's not teary-eyed.
> 
> "I don't know, generally cry and sex don't go together."
> "Sure, they do."


Lol he actually said that! wow that could be in a romantic comedy or something haha ^^


----------



## hellebore

jada_artist said:


> Lol he actually said that! wow that could be in a romantic comedy or something haha ^^


He is kind of a goof. I probably belong in a horror movie because I bribed him into watching Salad Fingers first. He freaks out and it makes me laugh.


----------



## VinnieBob

nuclear bombs exploding
I can watch that shit for hours
E=Mc2 hell yea
energy to mass
mass to energy 
I will watch any movie/documentary that shows exploding nukes
I wish they had a all nuclear tv channel


----------



## jada_artist

hellebore said:


> He is kind of a goof. I probably belong in a horror movie because I bribed him into watching Salad Fingers first. He freaks out and it makes me laugh.


I can't watch most horror movies. I don't like being scared like most people. Scary movies make you afraid of things like clowns, woods, cabins, etc. All of which are harmless and are actually pretty fun


----------



## Psithurism

BIGJake111 said:


> I basically never read but couldn't agree more. If I am going anywhere to flirt with someone, the library is the place of choice, public but private. Personal but social. Teasing and being teased in a library is extremely on point.


I flirt with the books. My attention gets grabbed and I can't help but stare at the pages. It's hard to not be seduced when one catches my eye.

Sometimes we kiss.


----------



## Cesspool

.


----------



## The Chameleon

really loud moaning (not the porn kind, the real kind). SWEET LORD :blushed:


----------



## Hitsugi

My SO had decided to pull on my hair a few nights ago or so. I suggested it once, out of pure curiosity, same as the spanking thing. I didn't enjoy the spanking as much. But the hair pulling? God, yes. :blushed:


----------



## Hitsugi

Faey said:


> I've always wondered why tickling turned me on. But I accepted it as a thing a long time ago.


Haha. My SO gets turned on by tickling others, such as myself. And it's not like an everyone-thing, just... well, I don't know how it works.


----------



## Hitsugi

frozenmusic said:


> Yours are way too obviously very young (it's the fingernails that give you away), but you do have potential.
> For instance, this guy's hands are really hot (apart from the long fingernails), and his seem quite nice, too.


oh my god, no, now i have something new to be attracted to.


----------



## Hitsugi

NIHM said:


> Humm a dominant male. Not a brute or anything like that but a type of dominance from a gentleman. Hard to explain. Putting your trust in someone completely.
> 
> Having the chance at being caught in the moment of intercourse.
> 
> I seem to have a weakness for intense eyes. There for being coveted and studied sets my skin on fire. I just melt.
> 
> Intelligence is a turn on.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> And for some reason I have a weakness to intj/infj. I need to study this so I can find an antidote.


My boyfriend has _the most_ intense eyes I have ever encountered. When he stares at me, it makes me feel too awkward and embarrassed. It's like he just sees everything, or something of that effect. It is both attractive and unnerving because I tend to be a very self-conscious person.


----------



## Hitsugi

Stelliferous said:


> Interrupting some one mid sentence through sexual acts. Like "Shh just let it happen"


My SO does that when I complain or tell him to stop because that part is sensitive. One time I was on my monthly (I use tampons) and he decided to pleasure me. I tried to get him to do something else that I won't discuss, but he refused and said it was all about my pleasure. He always tries to get me to moan because I'm rather quiet.


----------



## Hitsugi

Well since I've settled down, if you will, and am now in a relationship, some of my past turn-on's have changed a bit. For example, the bloodiness is not really appealing for me anymore. Now that I've tried out the spanking, it doesn't really work. However, I had always imagined hair-pulling as a thing. 
My hair is fairly sensitive (even though my scalp isn't) and having my boyfriend play with my hair in the first stages of our relationship had me swooning. :blushed: 

It gave me the best kind of shivers and all he had to do was just gently play with a few strands of it. The hair pulling during doggy style was great. It worked better than pulling my wrists back. He grabbed kind of like a fist-full, I suppose, and pulled me back by that. I felt very dazed as an after effect, while he went in the bathroom to go wash up I kind of sat there feeling like one of those stunned cartoon characters, with the stars floating around their heads and all. Also just starry in general. Felt like my eyes rolled up in my head and I didn't know that to think, to be fair, I still don't know. I mean I loved it, but I'm a little confused. That and the hair-pulling was in our last round or so and the sexy-things lasted a while, the hair pulling was a little brief, however, so I told him and expressed wanting to try it again. I felt very embarrassed, though.


----------



## Hitsugi

I also get off on my partner getting off. Whenever he's turned on, there's no doubt that I'm also turned on. Knowing that I turned my SO on is an ego boost, and I'm one for ego-boosts. Also a teeny bit of exhibitionism, I suppose. I never really had thought about it beforehand, but whenever we're in the bathroom and he's pleasuring me, he has me look at myself in the mirror, which tends to make me more blush, more embarrassed, but it's interesting in it's own right.


----------



## Hitsugi

When my boyfriend speaks to me in Spanish. He'll compliment me forever, but if his sister's or brother's happen to be nearby, he'll throw in an insult because they all know Spanish and his sister has given him a "look" more than once.


----------



## Orgho

@Hitsugi, that's not a good sign I would say, if he isults you just for fun infront of others. Even if it's supposed to appear jockingly.


----------



## Hitsugi

Orgho said:


> @_Hitsugi_, that's not a good sign I would say, if he isults you just for fun infront of others. Even if it's supposed to appear jockingly.


It's not really insulting. He only does it to throw off his younger sister. Personally, I'm amused by it, too. But he never actually makes fun of me in front of others. And he's only done that thing I mentioned about twice. Besides that, he doesn't really say it with me in mind. He'll whisper everything until his sister comes along, and then he'll raise his voice a little with her ears in mind. I can see the concern, but he's never insulted me in such a way, or actually made fun of me in front of others. He tends to be rather sweet, _but _he's not fond of PDA. Even kisses on the cheek in public are awkward for him. For example, we went to Roller Town once and he was very complimentary of me, making me blush and calling me beautiful, hitting on me the entire time, and making me feel special, but when others were nearby, he would just start making regular conversation. No making fun. He is a nice guy all in all. He really spoils me at times, and I get a lot of compliments from him. He even bought me a 2DS out of his paycheck. Again, though, whatever insult it is, it's not aimed at me. It's said to grab the attention of his younger sister. But I thank you for the concern. He's just awkward with people and with public displays of affection, so he tends to joke it off at times when he feels awkward about it. His family is also pretty strict so that might contribute. His dad won't even let us rest our legs on the others. He had said that's something that only married couples do, and continued to scold his son, _while I was there._

TL;DR the insults aren't aimed at me, but intended for his sister to hear. he just gets awkward with PDA. he treats me well, i assure you. just that his family is a bit strict, also. thanks for the concern, though.


----------



## frozenmusic

The Chameleon said:


> really loud moaning (not the porn kind, the real kind). SWEET LORD :blushed:


Ooooh, yes! If I hear a guy moan it's like BAM! instant arousal. So hot. I'm getting chills just by thinking about it.


----------



## PiratePink999

Bobs.


----------



## jada_artist

PiratePink999 said:


> Bobs.


boobs? or just guys named bob? lol :tongue:


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

frozenmusic said:


> Ooooh, yes! If I hear a guy moan it's like BAM! instant arousal. So hot. I'm getting chills just by thinking about it.


Agreed. It's seriously fucking hot. Or that breathy-moaning.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

High arches in girls.

No idea why. I was told b/c it could look like the vulva.


----------



## Maxxie

I love skinny girls, moans, garter belts, thigh high stuff, yes.
lots of freckles, light bites. I'm a teenager, so this list could get long


----------



## aendern

MY WAIFU










I NEED THIS BEAUTIFUL BABY

She's such an infp you can tell juts from fucking looking at her stupidass oufit :blushed:


----------



## MsJoyceLee

Brunette men with thick-rimmed glasses and scruff.
Also men who look good in fitted suits.
Dorky and classy? Yes please.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Pda


----------



## Narcissus

I've noticed I'm exceptionally 'reactive' to sounds in general. Certain kinds of music can turn me on. Like, hella. Fortunately this never got too awkward to run out from a concert, lol. Also something that is commonly described as a giant turn-off: guys with high-pitched voices. If they can sing, it's a win! Gee, that gives me so much tingly feelings.


----------



## TCoE

pagan astronaut said:


> I've noticed I'm exceptionally 'reactive' to sounds in general. Certain kinds of music can turn me on. Like, hella.


OMG saaame...






But seriously, mild grumpiness, glasses and wool coats.


----------



## lunagattina

Winks
:blushed:

If a boy I like winks at me I feel all confused, warm and fuzzy...


----------



## Narcissus

ElliottC said:


> OMG saaame...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, mild grumpiness, glasses and wool coats.


Hey that's actually really cool! Wool coats are cool, too. But I got somewhat distracted by that one funny-bearded guy and another one who looks like grumpy Legolas, lol


----------



## femmefatale5

Being spoken to in a foreign language, especially dirty talking during sex. Hot. 
The side of my neck being touched, sometimes with force
Bondage
Dominant woman
Messy hair
When women casually run their hands through their hair
Guys with muscle
Nice guys
Going for dinner with your SO and having an intellectual discussion/debate - biggest turn on
People who are direct and don't feel a need to conform to mass opinion
Intense eye contact during sex


----------



## Gorgon

Eye contact (actually good eye game in general)
I love being manhandled and roughhoused
Being dominated
Lip biting while kissing (I have big lips so it makes it easier)
Blood/knife play
I've always wanted to be be chased in the woods like prey


----------



## ShinyBubles

When someone nibbles on my ears
reading action scenes in books/stories
watching fight scenes where it's extremely violent and bloody but still realistic
sucking someone off (I have an oral fixation)
a core work out, Oh gosh I do an extreme work out of my core and I'm half way to orgasm.


----------



## Narcissus

watching skilled musicians doing what they do best.


----------



## Yuusha

I have a weird hand-fetish.

I'm also into BDSM, especially where I'm dominant. Slapping, abusive language, pulling hair, collars, even rape play... now, there's nothing weird with this per se, it's just that it's really out of character for me. I'm a super loving, easy-going guy who wouldn't hurt a fly, love taking care of people, am FAR from "dominant" in social situations (avoid conflicts, often let others decide stuff and so on) etcetera etcetera... but in bed I can put on this totally different brutal character and it almost scares me sometimes.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Not a soul would expect that this good sweet quiet girl snuck off campus with me during lunch to go be alone at my place.


----------



## olonny

the show-offs. I kind of hate them but still, I can't help it... the louder they are the more attracted I am.


----------



## Agent York

Scars and injuries. And people getting down on the floor. There are several preferences of mine that makes me wonder what is up with me or why exactly I like that, but scars and injuries and people getting down on the floor actually turns me on and very very few things do. I just can't see why they do, though.


----------



## 172354

Outside & public places. Parking lot, movie theater (in the seats and behind the screen), under the bleachers at a football game, in the park, behind a restaurant, any place where I could potentially get caught is so hot to me ><


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

When I go to pull away from a kiss and she won't let me, pulls me in even closer.


----------



## Fredward

I have a random question that doesn't really warrant a thread and there's not a random questions thread in this section so I'll just ask it here: is there a qualitative, meaningful difference between kissing and/or receiving a blowjob from someone with big lips vs someone with thin lips?


----------



## Veggie

Fredward said:


> I have a random question that doesn't really warrant a thread and there's not a random questions thread in this section so I'll just ask it here: is there a qualitative, meaningful difference between kissing and/or receiving a blowjob from someone with big lips vs someone with thin lips?


Supposedly yes on both counts. I have pretty big lips for a white girl and I've been given this compliment 

What turns me on. Hmm.

Some guys have this aura that extends past them when they puff out their chest and are trying to impress you that is ridiculously attractive. Paired with intense but paradoxically light and mischievous eyes (and maybe a cocked head) and...


----------



## phoenix_9

Recently was on a different forum with the same type thread...except it was all about cutting...and how hot and intimate it was...wtf


----------



## The Scorched Earth

I love it when a woman doesn't shave down there. It does almost nothing for me when that area is completely bare.


----------



## INTJQueen

Mopping the floor makes me horny. I think it has something to do with sliding on the floor.


----------



## DreamersInGraves

I have quite a few off-the-wall fetishes which is fine because I'm an off-the-wall person.

- For some reason, the sight of blood or of someone bleeding (and because I know someone is going to be a smartass and ask, _no it doesn't include menstruation blood_) has always turned me on. On a completely unrelated note, gory horror movies are my favorite movies.

- Hands turn me on, and not just any hands. Big, firm hands with long, skinny fingers. The first thing I noticed about my husband when I first met him was his hands and, oh my satan, they're perfect for me.

- Body modifications (tattoos, piercings, etc) are a _huge_ turn on for me. I actually have a few piercings myself and am planning on getting plenty of tattoos in the near future.

- Biting, spanking, choking, and scratching are some of my favorite things to do in bed. I don't know why but feeling my own pain while having sex will definitely make the experience more pleasurable.

- Veiny arms are a big turn on for me, too. I have no explanation for this one.

This is just a few of my weird turn-ons. God, I hope I'm not the only one who enjoys these things...


----------



## Sina

DreamersInGraves said:


> I have quite a few off-the-wall fetishes which is fine because I'm an off-the-wall person.
> 
> - For some reason, the sight of blood or of someone bleeding (and because I know someone is going to be a smartass and ask, _no it doesn't include menstruation blood_) has always turned me on. On a completely unrelated note, gory horror movies are my favorite movies.
> 
> - Hands turn me on, and not just any hands. Big, firm hands with long, skinny fingers. The first thing I noticed about my husband when I first met him was his hands and, oh my satan, they're perfect for me.
> 
> - Body modifications (tattoos, piercings, etc) are a _huge_ turn on for me. I actually have a few piercings myself and am planning on getting plenty of tattoos in the near future.
> 
> - Biting, spanking, choking, and scratching are some of my favorite things to do in bed. I don't know why but feeling my own pain while having sex will definitely make the experience more pleasurable.
> 
> - Veiny arms are a big turn on for me, too. I have no explanation for this one.
> 
> This is just a few of my weird turn-ons. God, I hope I'm not the only one who enjoys these things...


God yes....to ALL of those. Your turn-ons are nearly identical to the ones I've posted here. 
- Blood (check)
- Hands (check) - particularly the strong hands, slender fingers and prominent veins. in fact, i need a guy (or lady) to have hands that are attractive to me.
- HELL YES @ tats and piercings. I have 18 tattoos. I love sexy tattoos on sexy people. 
- Mhmm @ biting, spanking etc. I don't like actual choking or erotic asphyxiation, but I do love the feeling of strong firm hands around my neck. It's very erotic. Pleasurable pain is the best pain. 
- Oh yes @ strong arms with prominent veins. I love powerful forearms. *fans self*

I am also insanely and helplessly receptive to deep masculine voices. 









XD




INTJQueen said:


> Mopping the floor makes me horny. I think it has something to do with sliding on the floor.



Hahaha  I love this. It's such a unique and fun turn-on. May I ask what about sliding on the floor turns you on specifically?


----------



## DreamersInGraves

Vajra said:


> God yes....to ALL of those. Your turn-ons are nearly identical to the ones I've posted here.
> - Blood (check)
> - Hands (check) - particularly the strong hands, slender fingers and prominent veins. in fact, i need a guy (or lady) to have hands that are attractive to me.
> - HELL YES @ tats and piercings. I have 18 tattoos. I love sexy tattoos on sexy people.
> - Mhmm @ biting, spanking etc. I don't like actual choking or erotic asphyxiation, but I do love the feeling of strong firm hands around my neck. It's very erotic. Pleasurable pain is the best pain.
> - Oh yes @ strong arms with prominent veins. I love powerful forearms. *fans self*
> 
> I am also insanely and helplessly receptive to deep masculine voices.
> 
> 
> XD


Yes, finally! Someone who shares the same weird fetishes I have! Don't get me wrong, my husband shares a few of them (only the biting, scratching, tattoos, piercings, and spanking) but it's always fun to meet someone who shares most of my fetishes.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Heh, spanking. Sometimes I wonder if it's a bit funny that I can be squicked out by roles that play on a parent-child like dynamic, or age play, or whatever, but I find spanking hot, even though it can easily evoke that sort of thing.

Ah well. >_>


----------



## Golden Rose

Everything on this page, EVERYTHING.



DreamersInGraves said:


> Yes, finally! Someone who shares the same weird fetishes I have! Don't get me wrong, my husband shares a few of them (only the biting, scratching, tattoos, piercings, and spanking) but it's always fun to meet someone who shares most of my fetishes.


It's always great, you can share your freakiest kinks (especially the blood one, highly impractical and a squick for most) with someone who just "gets it" even if you don't get to play it out.

Even with my lack of experience I know I'd love anything that gives me some pleasurable pain.
Scratching, biting, choking, spanking, pulling, those are all good as well as being thrown around.


----------



## Swede

- My husband pulling up his sleeves and getting some serious household work done. On his own initiative.

- Apparently there is a 'happier' time window for me: ~2-4 PM, pretty much daily. Not sure why...


----------



## HighClassSavage

When a girl is arching her back and tying her hair up into a ponytail with her fat booty just calling me like aye, aye!


----------



## jada_artist

Hk-47 said:


> When a girl is arching her back and tying her hair up into a ponytail with her fat booty just calling me like aye, aye!



who arches their back like that while putting their hair up? lol


----------



## kiwig0ld

Hk-47 said:


> When a girl is arching her back and tying her hair up into a ponytail with her fat booty just calling me like aye, aye!





jada_artist said:


> who arches their back like that while putting their hair up? lol


i seen't it.


----------



## Space Ryder

- Boobs? Nope. No effect.

- Bottom? Does nothing for me.


- Strong facial structure? Yes.

- Long hair? Hell yes!

- Determination with a small flirt? Well it's a fine line from Fe+Ne being all, "*It's game on!*" to Ti blowing the whistle with, _"Why is this woman so straightforward in her actions? It must be an elaborate ruse!"_


----------



## Jebediah

Light eyes with a dark outer rim. Can't find any examples as they all seem to be heavily saturated. :frustrating:


----------



## Lexicon Devil

INTJQueen said:


> Mopping the floor makes me horny. I think it has something to do with sliding on the floor.


Was that you I saw looking at me with goo-goo eyes when I was mopping the floor at McDonalds last week. 
erc2:


----------



## Amaryllis

Fancy canopy beds. I went to Versailles not long ago and everytime I visited the bedrooms all I wanted to do was have sex on these freaking embodiments of luxury.
I want to own one.


----------



## Missed Connections

I like short guys. And when they stand in front of me and look up at me and stare intently into my eyes, it's really hot.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Missed Connections said:


> I like short guys. And when they stand in front of me and look up at me and stare intently into my eyes, it's really hot.


----------



## Sygma

I still have to say that I hate you Jeff haha


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Sygma said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to say that I hate you Jeff haha


----------



## Missed Connections

Jeff Felis said:


>


Oh, yeah, baby. 

On a serious note, though, I would date a little person.


----------



## leigha

When people who don't normally swear swear. Or, people who look really sweet and innocent but swear like a sailor.


----------



## Psithurism

Irritated, stern or flustered facial expressions can sometimes have the effect. Also passive displays of this like the ''resting bitch face''.


----------



## cinnabun

The thought of me and my partner getting into a heated debate, and then in all of our rage/annoyance/lust we just have angry sex:kitteh::blushed:.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Power Rangers.

I watch it because I like to see hot guys in artistic surreal costumes.


----------



## Lemxn

Today I got turned on when my boyfriend told me he served a tea for a guest.

...the fuck.


----------



## Jebediah

Lemxn said:


> Today I got turned on when my boyfriend told me he served a tea for a guest.
> 
> ...the fuck.


You should get him to serve _you_ tea. See what happens. :laughing:


----------



## leigha

This video.


----------



## 7rr7s

Rinnie said:


> The thought of me and my partner getting into a heated debate, and then in all of our rage/annoyance/lust we just have angry sex:kitteh::blushed:.


Fuck PETA. They're almost as annoying as CL. Almost. By the way, I got you a fur coat. It will look great on you when I take you out for a nice veal dinner. 


* *




Bitch.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

I would like to copulate with Gaige the Mechromancer. 




















She's a little young for my tastes, but dammit, _there needs to be more women like this._


----------



## cinnabun

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Fuck PETA. They're almost as annoying as CL. Almost. By the way, I got you a fur coat. It will look great on you when I take you out for a nice veal dinner.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch.


----------



## 7rr7s

Rinnie said:


>


[video]https://p.gr-assets.com/540x540/fit/hostedimages/1415757657/11841785.gif[/video]


----------



## Starbuckskat

When guys talk about mathematical and scientific theories


----------



## cinnabun

KindOfBlue06 said:


> [video]https://p.gr-assets.com/540x540/fit/hostedimages/1415757657/11841785.gif[/video]


----------



## damamsuupa

Idont like skinny but pumped up masculine guys


----------



## pumpkins

Guys who smoke.

This is the weirdest thing ever, because I don't smoke and I am an incredibly health-conscious person and I hate the smell of cigarettes on my clothes but somehow I think it's hot.


----------



## Swede

Well, yeah, I don't know, but here it is...


----------



## Miss Prince

My list:
Lingerie 
Bondage/chains *Thicker and more difficult the better*
Cuddling
Smooth R&B turns me on
Cuts and pointy shit (Better come with a safeword) 
Me being drugged and fucked by someone I trust
Hair tugging
Pinning down
Heels (Man or woman) 
Faux fur fashion
Biting 
Dominance vs Dominance power battle


----------



## d e c a d e n t

TheLhix said:


> My list:
> Bondage/chains *Thicker and more difficult the better*
> Cuddling


I was amused by the contrast, but then it occurred to me that cuddling can be like bondage a bit.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I get turned on by Ryan from Whose Line Is It Anyway.. I swear there's something wrong with me..


----------



## aendern

LuvGen said:


> I get turned on by Ryan from Whose Line Is It Anyway.. I swear there's something wrong with me..


There isn't. He's hot as fuck.

All ENTP men are hot as fuck. It's written in law somewhere, I believe. It's no coincidence.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

emberfly said:


> There isn't. He's hot as fuck.
> 
> All ENTP men are hot as fuck. It's written in law somewhere, I believe. It's no coincidence.


I'm doomed.. It's like my mind says no, but my body is ready.. Damn ENTP..


----------



## 7rr7s

LuvGen said:


> I get turned on by Ryan from Whose Line Is It Anyway.. I swear there's something wrong with me..


Did you try to quote me? I got a post quote from you, but it took me to this post.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Did you try to quote me? I got a post quote from you, but it took me to this post.


Sort of. There was the picture in there of Whose Line Is It Anyway. :laughing: :frustrating:


----------



## Narcissus

Mad tambourine skills.

I have a general music-oriented kink, kinda. Nothing turns me on like some real good musicianship. All the hot rock stars, they don't impress me until they start playin'. And the music itself does a thing, like, hella. Wow.
And I noticed I have a thing for frontmen playing tambourines. Srsly tho'
I don't think it's only a "I like Peter Gabriel" thing, it's an actual fetish


----------



## Pride49

hot candle wax...men...straight men are a turn off....um some...VERY personal things...haha I suppose you could create a fetish with any material thing if you pair it with sex...and train yourself that the item Means sex IDK lol


----------



## Swede

Weird humor...


----------



## cerenach

Cellists and saxophonists:


----------



## BladeRunnerChick

Programming. 

Kill me now, when i get turned on in class when I have to solve 5 examples with PHP. The lecturers are horrible and my classmates aren't top models either. Why the hell does it turn me on?!


----------



## Penguin

I have a looooong list of these. Most of them deal with dominance on my part and submission on hers. It's strange but it makes perfect sense as well.


----------



## gmaslin

I've had a fascination with blonde body hair against tan skin in the sun for as long as I can remember. It's sooooo erotic for me to see the beach blown tiny yellow filaments glistening like little fire invitations against the bronze background. Ooooh, I just got a chill.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I'm turned on by men with broad chest hair and have mad piano skills. erc2:


----------



## Realeros

Hoodie on an girl with bangs


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

Braided hair. So fucking sexy.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Asian men. Don't get this at all. I can look at a really attractive caucasian guy and feel just meh....but even just slightly above Asian men seem powerfully attractive to me.


----------



## cinnabun

Rape fantasies, yo.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

InSolitude said:


> Asian men. Don't get this at all. I can look at a really attractive caucasian guy and feel just meh....but even just slightly above Asian men seem powerfully attractive to me.


Asians are lovely. Not so weird at all.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

I've been Googling images/videos of men crying for a while now; the more tears and sounds, the better. 

It doesn't do anything for me sexually, but damn it if I'm not drawn to it... >_>


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

InSolitude said:


> Asian men. Don't get this at all. I can look at a really attractive caucasian guy and feel just meh....but even just slightly above Asian men seem powerfully attractive to me.


Same. There's a stereotype that non-asian women aren't attracted to asian men, but thats not the case at all for me.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Same. There's a stereotype that non-asian women aren't attracted to asian men, but thats not the case at all for me.


This is true. It's not so much I'm amazed that I would find one attractive, it's the fact that I have no idea where this came from. A switch was flipped around age 20, when I met the first one ever. And I've not been with a caucasian since. The mojo going on there is incredible.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

InSolitude said:


> This is true. It's not so much I'm amazed that I would find one attractive, it's the fact that I have no idea where this came from. A switch was flipped around age 20, when I met the first one ever. And I've not been with a caucasian since. The mojo going on there is incredible.


It wasn't much of a surprise for me. I used to be into manga and anime and I eventually got into Kpop, so it was just a matter of time.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

TheProphetLaLa said:


> It wasn't much of a surprise for me. I used to be into manga and anime and I eventually got into Kpop, so it was just a matter of time.


One has to admit, they know how to make the best of what they've got. Stylish and coquettish all in one package.....


----------



## Minty Rainbow

benoticed said:


> Hang on...wait let me re-phrase that.
> I don't really have tons of Nazi men on my computer *( GOD NO :laughing*
> ...just men who would be accepted as an ideal Nazi's based on their appearance.
> 
> 
> The male modelling industry is filled with them.
> It's *SO* addictive to admire these men.


It sounds like you probably like the same kind of men as me....at least in the sense that I tend to like pale skinned blonde men with light coloured eyes. That doesn't mean I never fancy anyone that doesn't fit into that though. It certainly is my general "type" though that I go for.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

I really like when she puts her fingers in my mouth.


----------



## nichya

BladeRunnerChick said:


> Programming.
> 
> Kill me now, when i get turned on in class when I have to solve 5 examples with PHP. The lecturers are horrible and my classmates aren't top models either. Why the hell does it turn me on?!


wink wink

https://www.livecoding.tv/


----------



## nichya

love it when I touch a guy in a nonsexual way and they shake.


----------



## Aletheia

Vascularity - hands, arms, wrists, necks, and... well, you get the picture. 


Also, it's been raining all day and, for whatever reason, that does something for me.


----------



## Cesspool

I love it when girls swallow things. I don't mean even sexually. The act of a woman swallowing something turns me on more than anything, especially if she does it whole, like a whole gummy bear or a whole slice of fruit. 

It's like the ultimate domination, watching it vanish forever. 

I am the King.


----------



## Kito

Oh my god, I fucking love short guys. My girlfriend's best friend can't be any taller than 5'3, and honestly, he's hot as hell. Has all the traits of any typically attractive male in their early 20s, except he barely reaches my chest. She finds him hot too, and we're open about it. They'd probably have gotten together a long time ago if she weren't 5'9 (she finds the difference awkward). They'd be a banging couple.

I want to pick him up, throw him onto my bed and have my way with him... I can't explain why his shortness is such a turn-on, but god damn, it really is. On the flip side, tall(ish) girls are incredibly hot. Heh.


----------



## Belrose

Men with killer legs and high heels.

Yep.


----------



## Minty Rainbow

Kito said:


> Oh my god, I fucking love short guys. My girlfriend's best friend can't be any taller than 5'3, and honestly, he's hot as hell. Has all the traits of any typically attractive male in their early 20s, except he barely reaches my chest. She finds him hot too, and we're open about it. They'd probably have gotten together a long time ago if she weren't 5'9 (she finds the difference awkward). They'd be a banging couple.
> 
> I want to pick him up, throw him onto my bed and have my way with him... I can't explain why his shortness is such a turn-on, but god damn, it really is. On the flip side, tall(ish) girls are incredibly hot. Heh.


I've actually had crushes on a number of guys who are shorter than me. In my case though I don't think it's that I favour shorter men over taller men....more that height just isn't really an attraction factor for me, which is why I like guys of various heights.

I know there are a lot of women who say they won't date a man who is shorter than them. There isn't anything wrong with that of course but sometimes I wonder if all women who say that are simply naturally only attracted to taller men....or if there is some subliminal socialization that basically makes women feel kind of weird if they date anyone shorter than them. I don't know. Just an interesting thing to ponder I guess. It's kind of the same thing like how in the majority of relationships, the guy is older....and I know women who say they can't date a younger man, or won't date a man anymore than 2 years younger than them or so. It's fine of course, I just sometimes wonder how much of it is natural and how much is socialization. In terms of the height thing....how often in the media, in movies and such, do we see a shorter man getting paired with a taller woman? Especially where the height difference is greater than 2 inches or so, and therefore quite obvious.

I wonder if part of it is just whole entrenched idea that the man should be the physically stronger one in the relationship, and the more dominant one....and people tend to feel that the person who is older and taller is more likely the one more in control and what not.

Anyway it's just interesting to think about.

I fancy men of various heights and I fancy men of various ages. I don't mind a younger shorter man. I'm 30 years old and 5'8" for the record.


----------



## TheBrokenOne

Kito said:


> Oh my god, I fucking love short guys. My girlfriend's best friend can't be any taller than 5'3, and honestly, he's hot as hell. I can't explain why his shortness is such a turn-on, but god damn, it really is. .... On the flip side, tall(ish) girls are incredibly hot. Heh.


Same here. My BF is 5'3 and I am 5'8. I never minded that difference, people do, but I got really a big turn on from it.Our GF is 5'1(stable trio). I either like small people or tall. 
I would call it an attraction to extremes. 

I would say vanilla is a bit boring, dominant male ans submissive female. Better to switch it sometimes and add something different, some new fetishistic aspect, pain is also okay. I never tried role play, maybe I should start, could be fun, but I would need something new, not the traditional things. That could feel weird.


----------



## cinnabun

Two words: angry sex.

And maybe getting a little rough. I can take a beating or two.

And I have this weird obsession with sucking dick. Like, the thought of that turns me on more then sex itself, prolly. Just put dat deek in mah mouth @KindOfBlue06 :wink:.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I like long coat tails on guys because I don't like to see the shape of their butt.


----------



## Purrfessor

Well I'm 5'4" and as a male, I tell you not many actually would go for me in reality because of this. But damn lots of women think about it. So I say it's definitely a social phenomenon, moreso than a genetic inclination toward being attracted to taller men. 

Still, it is voices that bring me the most arousal. I'll fall for any cute voice. My friends mom has an amazing voice too and I tell him all the time how hot she is. 

Also voices with a hint of hiding arousal in them. I can tell. Not fooling me. 

Sex is mostly about feeding my ears.


----------



## Purrfessor

Should expand, actually people hiding anything turns me on. It's weird because at the same time I'm hurt emotionally. Say if someone was cheating on me. I would be turned on. But I would also be depressed. Lol.

#vulnerable to abuse

Obviously I value happiness over lust and absolutely would prefer not being betrayed.


----------



## Mac The Knife

When a girl is more Alpha than me. I like.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

I have a thing for guys who are tall and manly in appearance, but are really awkward and don't have the sort of confidence you'd expect someone with that body type to have. It's as if they're either unaware of or do not know how to handle their height. It turns me on, and I have no idea why.


----------



## Juggernaut

As I said in the other thread: The pain of getting a tattoo.
Sloppy drunk sex?? (Who doesn't think that's fun?)

Virginity isn't an important aspect to me, but I've always wanted to take a person's virginity.
I like to think I'm straight but I have a couple female friends I'd totally bang if they asked and I was single again.
I'd totally fuck a man with a strap on.


----------



## 172354

RinnayDelRey said:


> And I have this weird obsession with sucking dick. Like, the thought of that turns me on more then sex itself, prolly.


I feel the same way, I absolutely love sucking dick. Actually, I love getting face fucked. Having a guy pull my hair as he shoves his cock down my throat gets me every time.

And I love getting new kinky ideas...
After talking with this amazingly romantic guy and finding he's got a dark side; entertaining the thought of cumming on food. It's an interesting concept -- having the girl eating toast with a dick shooting on her and her food and having her eat it... May be a new thing to try. ;p


----------



## Morfy

Sheik said:


> I feel the same way, I absolutely love sucking dick. Actually, I love getting face fucked. Having a guy pull my hair as he shoves his cock down my throat gets me every time.
> 
> And I love getting new kinky ideas...
> After talking with this amazingly romantic guy and finding he's got a dark side; entertaining the thought of cumming on food. It's an interesting concept -- having the girl eating toast with a dick shooting on her and her food and having her eat it... May be a new thing to try. ;p


Yep, sucking dick definitely is the best.


----------



## cricket

Abraham Law said:


> Hopefully I am not the only male who notices this but there is a particular scent a woman gives off that turns me on. I can't quite put my finger on it but I do know it is the same for every woman. Either it is the same, or my brain interprets it that way.
> 
> 
> I'm sure most are saying: Well, maybe that one woman did not clean herself properly and this is the end result. No, I know what uncleanliness smells like and this scent is nothing of the sort.
> 
> Whatever it is, when I smell it, my mind goes into this relaxed alertness. Hypersensitivity to the pheromones?
> 
> *kanyeshrug*
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, I love it.


You are the third male this week that I've seen write something about this on the S&R forum. I'm at a loss, I have no idea what this is about or how ya'll can smell that.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Floors! (Clean & Trusted) Floors! Nothing in the world beats ending up rolling around on a floor with someone.


----------



## DonTaushMe

nichya said:


> ah I love scientists when they speak. well I am one technically but I lack the scientist jargon as I keep forgetting the terms so I am just making a lot of gestures and speaking really fast making really silly metaphors.
> 
> Love cosima ! (although I am also a sarah fan >.< those two)


Is it weird that I am ONLY attracted to the lesbian clone..?? o.o


----------



## Mina_22

Facial hair.. and smooth, dark body hair in general..weird huh


----------



## nichya

DonTaushMe said:


> Is it weird that I am ONLY attracted to the lesbian clone..?? o.o


haha perhaps you like her because she is kind of INFP-ish. Also apparently she has more fans than any other clone somehow. It is all about the personality you see


----------



## Jaiwantstoknowmore

Guys with glasses (not sunglasses) who are way taller than me, and sorta lanky but have really straight backs. And has THE WRIST.

:frustrating: Describing my crush


----------



## MissMo

Slow and sultry voice. Think Mcconaughey.


----------



## Mina_22

CynicallyNaive said:


> I wish i knew where to find women who share this parlay of preferences. This parlay of preferences plus a faith/religious worldview similar to mine would be too much to ask.


What is your faith/religious worldview?


----------



## 6007

every time he sighs

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

so sexy


----------



## 6007

his fucking stupid smile and laugh too
christ on a crutch, his voice is spectacular.


----------



## Darksheep

Yeah I have to agree *sigh*


----------



## an absurd man

When women cuff their jeans/pants, showing their ankles lol


----------



## Aletheia

an absurd man said:


> When women cuff their jeans/pants showing their ankles lol



OooOh, risqué


----------



## Macrosapien

an absurd man said:


> When women cuff their jeans/pants, showing their ankles lol


You mean foot nut, ankle bone, a little ankle cleavage???? you dirty devil ah!


----------



## an absurd man

Pseudonymity said:


> You mean foot nut, ankle bone, a little ankle cleavage???? you dirty devil ah!


lol like this

* *















not so much this

* *















nor this :bored:

* *


----------



## Macrosapien

an absurd man said:


> lol like this
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not so much this
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nor this :bored:
> 
> * *



those are some fine foot nuts.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

an absurd man said:


> not so much this
> 
> * *


Noooooo!!!!! XD Lmfao. Their crusty ass faces. Stooooop.


----------



## DudeGuy

this subforum.


----------



## Hypaspist

Not sure why, but being "mentally" intimate with someone. That's such a fucking turn-on. Existential intimacy I believe it's called.

Bangs. No idea why, but holy shit. A women was kind enough to tell me what they were and how she got them, and that bit of knowledge entering my brain was a good shot of dopamine. Women with bangs look gorgeous too.


----------



## stripedfurball

Chest hair. As a kid, I was creeped out by it, but this changed in my thirties after I saw a movie with Mads Mikkelsen shirtless and it blew my mind.

Behold:


----------



## ientipi

I like it when he talks to me about particles


----------



## Ziwosa

jmurphy said:


> I like to be chased, physically, and wrestled into submission.
> :cooler:


So basically rape?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Nipple piercings. That is all.


----------



## HighClassSavage

There's just something about women with a dirty mouth that I find hella attractive.


----------



## Kito

WamphyriThrall said:


> Nipple piercings. That is all.


Piercings in general, when done right, are so fucking hot. I remember one guy who had a spider bite piercing, but rather than the usual rings, he had spiked studs. They looked so cool and honestly made it ten times more fun to kiss him. If he had nipple piercings too, I'd have been on my fucking knees for him.


----------



## MaggieMay

This thread is amusing to me but also interesting how people are so diverse by their preferences turned on differently. 
I guess I will add as well. 

Anyone ever make eye contact with someone that could make you blush? Yeah. And that little half-smile boyish grin.
Breathing in my ear (Hell, I have no idea what is so hot about that but it hcdsohfudshgughrdjkd).
V (cut) lines. V LINES. V LINES.
I have a pretty fiery personality at times so I never thought that I'd be the person to love submitting or giving but I do. 
Shoulder/neck biting/nibbling. Gentle "choking". Hair pulling. A little defiance. Begging.

Neck tattoos too, for whatever reason are incredibly sexy. SUITS, I FORGOT SUITS. Or uniforms. I'm done now.


----------



## cricket

Ziwosa said:


> So basically rape?


It's very different. The OP is referring to a primal prey and/or brat complex. It's not an uncommon kink.


----------



## Purrfessor

There is such a different approach to sex between Ni/Se and Si/Ne. Si Ne is more comfortable but Ni Se is more scary which in turn heightens the sexual experience. But Si Ne has that comfort and familiarity which builds trust better. Why does both turn me on even though I want one? :/


----------



## Fredward

People who are really good at mafia turn me on. #mafiasexual represent.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Calloused long fingers. It's quite practical though, cos you know, _ridges_ sort of.
Big guys with baby faces.
Guys with baby faces who like rough sex.
Space between two upper incisors is something I find oddly hot too.


----------



## MaggieMay

Oh! I also like to hear my own name called by a man's voice- that's one of the simplest pleasures for me. 
Guys rolling up their sleeves, undoing belts or shirt cuffs or wearing long-sleeved shirts right above the elbow....damn.
Rings, I love seeing a guy with a piece of jewelry on. Strong jaw lines & back of the head hair lines too. 
Being teased sexually. Oh sweet goodness.
*sigh*


----------



## Braverose

For some reason I like tickeling.


----------



## jmurphy

Ziwosa said:


> So basically rape?


No friend, the difference between what I like and RAPE would be my consent.


----------



## 3053

basically want someone to beat the shit out of me but i have never been able to come across someone who is willing to do so.


----------



## Ziwosa

jmurphy said:


> No friend, the difference between what I like and RAPE would be my consent.


----------



## Ziwosa

NeonBomb said:


> basically want someone to beat the shit out of me but i have never been able to come across someone who is willing to do so.


I'll do it, if you come here and sign a contract that says you asked me to do that and set me free from any legal trouble.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

I wish I could make my girlfriend grow when we are having sex. Make her into a 7 or 8 foot giantess.


----------



## cricket

Young, single guys grocery shopping. Especially when they're debating between choices :blushed:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

cricket said:


> Young, single guys grocery shopping. Especially when they're debating between choices :blushed:


Everyone knows the super market is the best place to pick out a new partner as well as fresh produce. It works because different types gravitate to different stores, you can decide that you want a Costco girl, or a trader joes girl. You learn each type and know what to expect which makes it way easier.


----------



## Ray Maverick

I'm a straight guy with a strong love for the female body. As an intuitive type, I'm an open minded person, so it takes far more than looks for me to fall, but:

Sometimes, when I see a girl or woman that I consider attractive (they're not always necessarily beautiful or hot), never mind any kind of personality she might have, I get wild urges. I can give you a recent example so you can relate the best. I'm taking some classes, and there is this nerdy - I would say - looking girl. She has glasses with a black skeleton, long straight hair, a fuckable thin body with a bit of curve in the intriguing places, and her face is kinda cute.

Have you watched rough porn on the internet? That's how I want to treat her. I don't want to _hurt_ her, god no that's not me, I just want to treat her rough, like a piece of trash. Like a whore, if you will. You know, make it known who's the boss. Slap her, spank her, choke her, control her, shove her around and pleasure her. Punish her, in a sense, for having captured my mind.

I'm not sure where this comes from, as I'm usually very reserved as a person. I've never done that to any girl I've felt the urge for, and I'm not sure if I'd actually go through with it.


----------



## johnnyyukon

I got a boner once while getting a blow job. Was weird.


----------



## Bugs

InSolitude said:


> ****? No. Probably because you know that guy's aren't very useful at getting women off. So you don't mind his presence but prefer it if he didn't mess everything up by interfering.


That's a gauntlet I'm willing to pick up.


----------



## gmaslin

@Death Precedes - I get this way too when I need a good thrubbing, it's nature's way of telling us we need penis. A dildo is a decent substitute but I've been known to use uncooked corn on the cob or a candle. For those wondering, a squash stands no chance in my inner vise.

@LadyJane - Brandon Urie is Adam Levine light Like David Duchovny is Richard Gere light.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

@Stelliferous I think asexual isn't a choice, it's a natural preference. Abstinence is a choice. Mine lately, hear lately as a long-term choice, indeed because of "what's the point?". 
@InSolitude that's true. But I like women, too. It's really too complicated with men for me. It is with humans generally but more with men. I think I'm what's called demisexual. 

But not asexual at all.


----------



## LadyJane

gmaslin said:


> Brandon Urie is Adam Levine light Like David Duchovny is Richard Gere light.


Sorry, I don't know what you mean!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Collarbones and necks










Man Buns?


----------



## Kore

AddictiveMuse said:


> Collarbones and necks
> 
> Man Buns?



Agree but this man has it all goin' on! :shocked:


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Androgyny gives me an anti-boner.


----------



## bleghc

Big and somewhat hairy, veiny hands/wrists.


----------



## Kendricorn

The sound of metal clinking together.
It makes me think of handcuffs... >.>


----------



## Riven

Started to get into gay porn after watching trans porn from 11 years old. Firstly with feminine guys, but then with somewhat more conventionally masculine guys. I still don't get turned on by "bears", though (although I can see the appeal). I used to watch straight or lesbian porn and be turned on by it before discovering trans porn. I never really looked at guys in this way before, and now I'm obsessing over whether I do; for the most part, I don't really think so, so I can't relate to this "why are all the cute guys straight" business.

In real life, I find guys' bodies attractive somewhat (or probably I just envy them), but I can't consider to be many of them "cute" with their clothes on (so I can only see their face) and in how they act, unless it's deliberate, and I was disgusted at the prospect of having to look at another guy's genitalia. I don't know if I'm like this, though, because I seem to have a rather distant relationship with guys. I'm brought up in a somewhat homophobic environment (Catholic household; gays are usually for entertainment value), but I don't really find anything wrong with them. I sometimes fantasise about having a boyfriend to comfort me in times of sadness and to appreciate me for who I am (low self-esteem) even though I'm content with being single. I feel it's a little awkward looking for a girlfriend for this, even though I can usually tolerate girls' personalities more.

I'm turned on, however, if there is an attractive girl around my age talking about or showing her sexual desires, or being a little sexual herself. Since watching a ton of porn from seven or eight years old because of poor parental controls when we had Windows XP and from curiosity, I'm pretty much numb to seeing naked girls unless it's not called for, and I'm a little annoyed about that.


----------



## Riven

Kendricorn said:


> The sound of metal clinking together.
> It makes me think of handcuffs... >.>


I like fishnet stockings, spiky accesories and the like such as studded belts, lip bites, a little moaning, generally the emo look turns me on, both sexes.


----------



## InfiniteBliss

Maiko_Hima said:


> Men who wear wrist watches (doesn't have to be expensive) with really well toned forearms.
> I see potential...
> View attachment 371962


Smartwatches are a turn-off


----------



## WamphyriThrall

wxns said:


> Started to get into gay porn after watching trans porn from 11 years old. Firstly with feminine guys, but then with somewhat more conventionally masculine guys. I still don't get turned on by "bears", though (although I can see the appeal). I used to watch straight or lesbian porn and be turned on by it before discovering trans porn. I never really looked at guys in this way before, and now I'm obsessing over whether I do; for the most part, I don't really think so, so I can't relate to this "why are all the cute guys straight" business.
> 
> In real life, I find guys' bodies attractive somewhat (or probably I just envy them), but I can't consider to be many of them "cute" with their clothes on (so I can only see their face) and in how they act, unless it's deliberate, and I was disgusted at the prospect of having to look at another guy's genitalia. I don't know if I'm like this, though, because I seem to have a rather distant relationship with guys. I'm brought up in a somewhat homophobic environment (Catholic household; gays are usually for entertainment value), but I don't really find anything wrong with them. I sometimes fantasise about having a boyfriend to comfort me in times of sadness and to appreciate me for who I am (low self-esteem) even though I'm content with being single. I feel it's a little awkward looking for a girlfriend for this, even though I can usually tolerate girls' personalities more.
> 
> I'm turned on, however, if there is an attractive girl around my age talking about or showing her sexual desires, or being a little sexual herself. Since watching a ton of porn from seven or eight years old because of poor parental controls when we had Windows XP and from curiosity, I'm pretty much numb to seeing naked girls unless it's not called for, and I'm a little annoyed about that.


I've never found bears appealing - too many traits I'm either not attracted to or flat out turned off by combined. Same thing with jock/bodybuilder types, and prefer slim to lean with little to no body hair, and with feminine/androgynous hairstyles. Cross dressers are a different category altogether, as are trans women and those on the trans feminine spectrum. A lot of cross over, so it's not like there are these two, or three, poles that never touch (shut up).

And I think it's women who more enjoy suits on guys, since they probably represent status, power, and finances, while for me, it's always a lot more to the point. The exception might be with alternative clothing, since it tells you something about a person's lifestyle, so it's less professional and more individual to the wearer. This for men and women.


----------



## Kore

WamphyriThrall said:


> *(shut up)*.


Oh come on! You set that up perfectly.

That scene is excellent. xD


----------



## CynicallyNaive

wxns said:


> I like fishnet stockings, spiky accesories and the like such as studded belts....generally the emo look turns me on, both sexes.


I like that too, but I'm old enough to remember the time before around 2008 when no one would have thought of such things as emo. Somehow in the popular consciousness goth style got appropriated by emo.


----------



## Rafiki

The answer to everything is either "Power" or "Powerlessness"


----------



## Rafiki

Matt Dillon in The Outsiders. Not really a "why?" so much as a "hell yeah!"


----------



## Riven

CynicallyNaive said:


> I like that too, but I'm old enough to remember the time before around 2008 when no one would have thought of such things as emo. Somehow in the popular consciousness goth style got appropriated by emo.


I want it to stay that way, because it makes people look androgynous and pretty exciting, simply because it's badass, what with all the dangerous accessories and dark colours.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

pancaketreehouse said:


> The answer to everything is either "Power" or "Powerlessness"


This confused me until I remembered which thread this is.


----------



## B3LIAL

.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

When you're sitting and men crouch down to talk to you. Idk why. I'm weird. Leave me alone.

:laughing:


----------



## Toru Okada

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> When you're sitting and men crouch down to talk to you. Idk why. I'm weird. Leave me alone.
> 
> :laughing:


I had a science teacher in sixth grade do this. He would also rub your back and speak very soothingly. What a nice man he was.


----------



## professorquail

I enjoy really skinny guys' chests. And shoulder blades. The boniness turns me on XD. I'm serious, though. No muscles. I want it to look like the enlarged chest of a nine year old.


----------



## Ace Face

professorquail said:


> I enjoy really skinny guys' chests. And shoulder blades. The boniness turns me on XD. I'm serious, though. No muscles. I want it to look like the enlarged chest of a nine year old.


Are you my best friend in real life? If you are, you need to text me xD


----------



## professorquail

Ace Face said:


> Are you my best friend in real life? If you are, you need to text me xD


Sadly, no. Sorry. I assume your best friend also has a chest fetish?


----------



## sweetraglansweater

so many turn ons...

too many turn offs... 

i have to respect the person. deeply respect them. if i do then i surrender utterly and i can do whatever i can to please them. but getting past the 'respect' hurdle is a huge boundary in terms of what i'd allow to have happen to me emotionally or sexually from a prospective partner.

it's not to say that i don't want vulnerability from them, but if they prove themselves to be incapable of being an equal or self-controlled then i really can't work up the drive to find anything they do sexy, even if it is a 'turn on' of mine.


----------



## Metalize

long fingers


----------



## Ace Face

professorquail said:


> Sadly, no. Sorry. I assume your best friend also has a chest fetish?


Not just any chest. She likes her men bone thin, lol. She wants scrawny status  But you're the only other person I've ever seen make a comment about the clavicles on men when they're skinny. That's totally her thing.


----------



## Wellsy

Metasentient said:


> long fingers












XD


----------



## Wellsy

This acting, poimsoignre;tnetgw hawt lol omfg fuck me now Tommy!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

When a guy rubs their belly, or when they're thinking and tapping their lips with a finger or rubbing their ear.


----------



## johnnyyukon

chicks with a little Madonna gap in their two front teeth. So hot, no idea why.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Lately seeing people in business attire gives me a slight buzz.


----------



## SevSevens

Nothing turns me on. I am dead. Cold as death. 

A stone cold breather.


----------



## Superfluous

wellsy said:


> this acting, poimsoignre;tnetgw hawt lol omfg fuck me now tommy!


*yurh lyin... ey nivurh hit tew.
you ah tearin me apaht, leeesah. *


*ahem* anyways

I think play fighting is a nice aphrodisiac. Or yknow, fighting fighting. *shrugs* same diff


----------



## Crunchtime

A choker, a long ponytail, tight skirt and strappy heels. That precise combination makes me dizzy.


----------



## had2bclever

Getting a guarded woman to feel completely safe to unleash the inner darkness lurking inside of them. The shy conservative are more fun but less of a turn on. The the shy liberals are less fun, but more of a turn on. I think it has to do with not being attracted to self hate... BUT it has been at least a 100% success rate and finding the dark side. 

Oh shit, I just realized I am an evil.


----------



## Crunchtime

Or a liberator.


----------



## Rafiki

I would like the answer to any question I ask in here to be "Because that's freakin' hot!"


----------



## DudeGuy

pancaketreehouse said:


> I would like the answer to any question I ask in here to be "Because that's freakin' hot!"


Because that's freakin' hot?


----------



## DudeGuy

psychedelicmango said:


> When a guy rubs their belly, or when they're thinking and tapping their lips with a finger or rubbing their ear.


I can rub my belly and tap my head at the same time. :happy:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Crunchtime said:


> Or a liberator.


Lol. I was watching a show yesterday with two totally different roomates who fought all the time, and at some point they both found some pills that cause temp amnesia and fed them to each other and forgot about everything. So then their friends came over and they tried to play matchmakers but lied and said they girl who was the liberal hippie waitress was an uptight professor and the guy who was an uptight professor is a waiter. So the girl asks, why would I be with someone who's so beneath me? Her friend says, well you know, you were pretty conservative sexually, but the waiter liberated you. The girl looks at the prof in his suit and tie and all and says, well, no offense, but you don't seem like much of a liberator to me.


DudeGuy said:


> I can rub my belly and tap my head at the same time. :happy:


It's easy once you get a rhythm going. Not special sorry


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Psychedelic mangosLike I'm not suppose to be into girls so what's her deal?! We'd have the best make up sex ever and so often.


----------



## DudeGuy

psychedelicmango said:


> It's easy once you get a rhythm going. Not special sorry


I have rhythm!? :happy: I'll take it.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

DudeGuy said:


> I have rhythm!? :happy: I'll take it.



* *












Oh yes, that reminds me. Guys who can dance. Panties melter. Totally. Though nothing weird about that one.


@Daleks_Exterminate I'd reciprocate, you know I love makeup sex, but alien saltshakers aren't very curvy you know? Should take it off, let's see what's underneath


----------



## daleks_exterminate

psychedelicmango said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, that reminds me. Guys who can dance. Panties melter. Totally. Though nothing weird about that one.
> 
> 
> @_Daleks_Exterminate_ I'd reciprocate, you know I love makeup sex, but alien saltshakers aren't very curvy you know? Should take it off, let's see what's underneath


So much to love. Just look at that brain. Those tentacles. Mmmm


----------



## Wellsy

psychedelicmango said:


> Oh yes, that reminds me. Guys who can dance. Panties melter. Totally. Though nothing weird about that one.






This doing it for ya?
Feel free to add your own music to liven the panty dropping experience.


* *








Scientists Discovered What Makes Someone A Good Dancer | Business Insider


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@Daleks_Exterminate so lovable and appetizing, but I've had enough tentacles for this week I think :laughing:



Wellsy said:


> This doing it for ya?
> Feel free to add your own music to liven the panty dropping experience.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists Discovered What Makes Someone A Good Dancer | Business Insider


I like. Makes sense that women would find more twisting and hand and knee movement more attractive. And neck. Basically the whole body moving in sync even if you don't have the best moves is way better than the typical standing there, barely moving your head & tapping your foot. 
Though to be a panty melting experience it has to be nothing less than this 


* *


----------



## Crunchtime

'Girly' things. Blatantly girly, feminine things. Ribbons, bows. Frilly ankle socks. Lace gloves.


----------



## cricket

When guys stretch. Especially when they go about the process of leaning back and their shirt lifts up just enough to see a short expanse of skin and body hair (if applicable) right above their waistband.
And when they twist around in their seats to pop their back.

Uh... yeah, so... :blushed:


----------



## Sygma

Crunchtime said:


> 'Girly' things. Blatantly girly, feminine things. Ribbons, bows. Frilly ankle socks. Lace gloves.


Stockings. Oh god. :blushed:


----------



## mhysa

men who are good with kids. ????????? i don't even want kids! but for some reason seeing a dad in public playing with his kid or just being nurturing in general is super hot. male elementary school teachers who are great with their students do this to me, too.

like.. i guess i understand why this would appeal to me in a weird, primal instinct sort of way, but it weirds me out.

as for the ladies - super bitchy, domineering women. makes me want to take them out and spoil the shit out of them.


----------



## Purrfessor

Now I don't want to become a teacher.


----------



## mhysa

Stelliferous said:


> Now I don't want to become a teacher.


but you would be such a good teacher!! D: you're too kawaii though, that combined with the "good with kids" factor would make all the moms develop huge crushes on you.


----------



## Purrfessor

mhysa said:


> but you would be such a good teacher!! D: you're too kawaii though, that combined with the "good with kids" factor would make all the moms develop huge crushes on you.


A big reason I stopped trying to be a personal trainer is because of people crushing on me while I'm working lol. I may need to find a new path, yet again. Yesterday I really enjoyed cooking some chicken (first time I enjoyed cooking actually) so maybe, possibly, I'll get into cooking. Probably not though. Yeah actually the stressful environment would eat me alive so nvm about that completely. See what you did to me? Now I'm all unsure and stuff.


----------



## mhysa

Stelliferous said:


> A big reason I stopped trying to be a personal trainer is because of people crushing on me while I'm working lol. I may need to find a new path, yet again. Yesterday I really enjoyed cooking some chicken (first time I enjoyed cooking actually) so maybe, possibly, I'll get into cooking. Probably not though. Yeah actually the stressful environment would eat me alive so nvm about that completely. See what you did to me? Now I'm all unsure and stuff.


being attractive and having anxiety/low stress tolerance are a horrible combination of factors >___>


----------



## MaggieMay

Handcuffs on belt loops. Belt buckles. 
When I see an officer it makes me giggle to myself more often than not. 

Military uniforms too. I think it's just the presence of someone with confidence and who commands attention in a semi-dominating enduring way. It just gets me. 

Men working on cars or such, dirty hands and sweaty. 

Eye contact that is intentional. 

Intelligence, not cocky though, just something you can tell when a person starts to talk. 

Silent types that are super over-protective. 

Questions. 
Questions just make me crazy, not sure why, but I overly love them and if someone takes the time to ask me questions and hear my answers I find them more appealing instantly.


----------



## Purrfessor

mhysa said:


> being attractive and having anxiety/low stress tolerance are a horrible combination of factors >___>


You flatter me.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

cricket said:


> When guys stretch. Especially when they go about the process of leaning back and their shirt lifts up just enough to see a short expanse of skin and body hair (if applicable) right above their waistband.
> And when they twist around in their seats to pop their back.
> 
> Uh... yeah, so... :blushed:


omg the twisting thing yesss.


----------



## candycane75

For some reason , when my boyfriend looks at me and calls me silly names like "thingy bopper" also when he makes ridiculous noises that if anyone else made them would annoy me, but for some reason when he makes them I get excited. Weird!


----------



## had2bclever

When I wake up on my own and feel energized... raging erection!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Sweet banter. Being called silly, like I say something stupid and he says don't be silly. It's hot lol.


----------



## candycane75

psychedelicmango said:


> Sweet banter. Being called silly, like I say something stupid and he says don't be silly. It's hot lol.


Yes or when he makes me mad then looks at me with those eyes and says "You are so cute when you are mad" I know what he is doing and it works anyways. ;0)


----------



## Fumetsu

Eerie said:


> my lips are sealed


YEEAAAH...oh God why did that turn me on!?


----------



## candycane75

Or when I suggest something and he says "oh no no no" I am like "oh yes yes yes"


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Women. Nothing quircky, just men don't, not looking at them. Women have this power. And it's like saying no to men is my power. Pretty fuckep up.


----------



## Miss Prince

Dancing. I get turned on by all sorts of dancing, anything but the polka.


----------



## Lunaena

Luna Medlock said:


> Left handedness.


Why? Just curious.


----------



## Purple Skies

Draumande Romvesen said:


> Why? Just curious.


I can't explain it but it just looks sexy on a guy.


----------



## Purple Skies

Double post.


----------



## Winds of Entropy

Luna Medlock said:


> I can't explain it but it just looks sexy on a guy.


so basically any dude using his right hand in front of a mirror turns you on?

wait until your right-handed partner finds out you're only attracted to his mirror image


----------



## Crunchtime

Innocence. Softness, delicateness. I just want to hold them, protect them and then corrupt the hell out of them until the sun comes up.


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner

CONVENTIONALLY UNATTRACTIVE

Oh, I forgot to mention, but I find intelligence really attractive. I don't know why, but I am surprised how much it has a hold on me. It's hot.


----------



## Purple Skies

Winds of Entropy said:


> so basically any dude using his right hand in front of a mirror turns you on?
> 
> wait until your right-handed partner finds out you're only attracted to his mirror image


But his mirror image is still him? 

It's not that complicated. If I see a good looking guy, who then I see using his left hand to write, he becomes a lot more good looking. 

Yes, it's odd. But I thought that's what we're discussing here. You know, odd things that turn you on (this doesn't necessarily turn me on but it attracts me).


----------



## Winds of Entropy

Luna Medlock said:


> But his mirror image is still him?
> 
> It's not that complicated. If I see a good looking guy, who then I see using his left hand to write, he becomes a lot more good looking.
> 
> Yes, it's odd. But I thought that's what we're discussing here. You know, odd things that turn you on (this doesn't necessarily turn me on but it attracts me).


i was just making a joke. I dunno if you've realized this, but if a left-handed guy holds up his left hand in the mirror, his mirror image will be holding up its right hand (his mirror image is right-handed). So that was the joke, you know. If he was using his right hand to write, but you only saw him through a mirror, it'd look like he was using his left hand, and thus you'd get turned on. Much to your dismay, of course, he's actually right-handed.

So yeah. It was just funny to me, that you'd find a right-handed person attractive if you looked at them through a mirror. So i tried to point that out. 'cause it was funny.

i'm funny


----------



## Purrfessor

Winds of Entropy said:


> i was just making a joke. I dunno if you've realized this, but if a left-handed guy holds up his left hand in the mirror, his mirror image will be holding up its right hand (his mirror image is right-handed). So that was the joke, you know. If he was using his right hand to write, but you only saw him through a mirror, it'd look like he was using his left hand, and thus you'd get turned on. Much to your dismay, of course, he's actually right-handed.
> 
> So yeah. It was just funny to me, that you'd find a right-handed person attractive if you looked at them through a mirror. So i tried to point that out. 'cause it was funny.
> 
> i'm funny


You're funny.


----------



## Catwalk

Sexually dominating cute little feely type drama queen closet womenz in private.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Spitta Andretti said:


> Shower gel on my balls is great.


So I took this a step further today in the shower. I was washing my face with this, and there was some excess stuck to my hands which I didn't need to spread on my face.










So on a whim, I decided to wash my balls and penis with the excess on my hands.

Oh my fuck. It was amazing!! I had a huge erection just from cleaning myself, it was an orgasmic feeling. I was just laughing out of delight in the shower. If a girl spread that shit on me I would probably cum straight away, that's how good it feels. And of course, you get the added benefit of knowing your genitals are getting washed with some primo shit.

I'm getting a semi just remembering it and recounting the experience here :laughing: I highly recommend it to all male readers of this thread. Give it a go, if for nothing else than to confirm that I'm not weird and that certain bathing products are indeed astonishingly effective at boosting sexual pleasure.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Gregory Peck as Atticus Finch.


----------



## 66393

Old school euro techno. Just the music, visuals aren't necessary


----------



## lunagattina

imaPanda said:


> Old school euro techno. Just the music, visuals aren't necessary


oh!
this is interesting!
The time of the euro techno is usually 140 beats/minute, that is the frequence of the hearth's beat during the orgasm.
This could be the reason.


----------



## 66393

Lunagattina said:


> oh!
> this is interesting!
> The time of the euro techno is usually 140 beats/minute, that is the frequence of the hearth's beat during the orgasm.
> This could be the reason.


And you just made my day!


----------



## gracemontez

I sometimes get turned on by watching gayporn and yaoi (gay Japanese manga) lmao


----------



## Fumetsu

gracemontez said:


> I sometimes get turned on by watching gayporn and yaoi (gay Japanese manga) lmao


I will never understand why people are so freaked out by this. It's absolutley no different than guys looking at lesbians.

I love you...if it's drawn right...and not that cutesy shouts shit.

Or that sappy fluffy BS which is the the majority of the commercialized crap. I like men, even pretty men, but I draw the line overly sensitive waifs.


----------



## EccentricSiren

I act in a haunted attraction, and one of the other actors plays a serial killer who sometimes tries to murder my character. He's almost old enough to be my father and he's in another relationship, so I wouldn't date him, but for some reason, I find doing those kinds of scenes very sexually exciting.


----------



## Rafiki

pilgrim women slowly churning butter (sweet corn is acceptable provided the butter content speaks for itself)


----------



## Rafiki

gracemontez said:


> I sometimes get turned on by watching gayporn and yaoi (gay Japanese manga) lmao


that turns you on because it's sex


----------



## Laguna

I have a recurring fantasy that I'm having heavily today (I think due to hormones. Damn my hormones of late are like a roller coaster. I actually feel sorry for most people that have to deal with me lately just because of the dips and spikes, but I digress.) Fantasy entails being at a party with mutual friends and neighbors, whooping it up. People are pumped up and drinking. People are buzzed and rowdy. And I whisk him into a back room where I proceed to trap him, gently kiss his neck, nibble his ear and whisper what I plan to do to him now that he is in my possession. He proceeds to turn red, get fidgety, demand we stop since we will surely get caught, and then calls me a bad girl. I proceed to whisper in his ear that I am in control now and that he needs to 'shush.' (Mind you - this guy could take me out so easily. He could physically remove me and destroy me.) That is when I rub him in certain places with certain parts of me until I feel his resistance weakening. He's deer in the headlights now because the rational part of his brain has now been completely shut down by a massive erection that I proudly am the reason for. And then I go down on him and give him the best oral of his life until he literally screams for mercy- all the while the party going is in full swing on the other side of the door.

That's my fantasy.


----------



## Rafiki

Well, every party needs a planner.


----------



## Fumetsu

pancaketreehouse said:


> that turns you on because it's sex


It's also two guys. If straight men prefer two women why would straight women not prefer two guys?
I don't understand why this is so hard to understand.

I have a couple to add

I just finished Radient Historia. Yes, I know it's old. 
There is a reoccurring boss who is dressed in dark robes. He doesn't say or do anything himself, he just summons monsters to fight you.
You eventually learn that he was murdered, but his soul is trapped in his body and is being used by someone else. I'm not into dead guys but everything else about it is pretty hot

Wile we're on games, how the fuck could I ever forget "Virtue's last reward"? The game is chalk full of fan-service for men but makes up for it in the end.
The only attractive man is the bad guy. Whom they deal with by sedating and handcuffing to a sink in the infirmary after nearly everyone n the game ends up on top of him. :kitteh:

It's the hottest goddamned thing I've seen in a video game.

Is that weird? Well, fuck, it's a video game They don't have much in the way of an service for ladies so I take what I can get.
I just wish he'd loose that stupid hat.


























And I wish the 14 year old Japanese girls would get the hell out of my fandoms. They only encourage the idea that women like "Fluff" and "Romance" Get that shit outta my face.


----------



## Rafiki

@Fumetsu
going to ignore the first part because we're already on the same page


2ndly,

i had the raging hots for April, an alien from the Jimmy Neutron TV movie and was real sad swallowing the pill of not being able to be with her


----------



## Xerta

I'm a 25 year old girl who is attracted to overweight men at least 50 years old (my favorite age range is about 65-69, though), with white hair, age spots, and man boobs. Why the hell does this turn me on!? I have no clue, but old guys are the hottest things EVER.


----------



## Nerian

This thread makes me wonder.

I like long hair. I'm not that interesting.


----------



## Purrfessor

The number of "thanks" in this thread. Mmmmm


----------



## Fumetsu

Stelliferous said:


> The number of "thanks" in this thread. Mmmmm


Ha. I read this and thought "What? Really"? and went back through the thread.

Oh.Now I get it.


----------



## Purrfessor

Fumetsu said:


> Ha. I read this and thought "What? Really"? and went back through the thread.
> 
> Oh.Now I get it.


Now the addition of two more "thanks" ruined my arousal. :/


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Fumetsu said:


> It's also two guys. If straight men prefer two women why would straight women not prefer two guys?
> I don't understand why this is so hard to understand.
> 
> I have a couple to add
> 
> I just finished Radient Historia. Yes, I know it's old.
> There is a reoccurring boss who is dressed in dark robes. He doesn't say or do anything himself, he just summons monsters to fight you.
> You eventually learn that he was murdered, but his soul is trapped in his body and is being used by someone else. I'm not into dead guys but everything else about it is pretty hot
> 
> Wile we're on games, how the fuck could I ever forget "Virtue's last reward"? The game is chalk full of fan-service for men but makes up for it in the end.
> The only attractive man is the bad guy. Whom they deal with by sedating and handcuffing to a sink in the infirmary after nearly everyone n the game ends up on top of him. :kitteh:
> 
> It's the hottest goddamned thing I've seen in a video game.
> 
> Is that weird? Well, fuck, it's a video game They don't have much in the way of an service for ladies so I take what I can get.
> I just wish he'd loose that stupid hat.
> 
> View attachment 420930
> 
> 
> View attachment 420938
> 
> 
> View attachment 420946
> 
> 
> 
> And I wish the 14 year old Japanese girls would get the hell out of my fandoms. They only encourage the idea that women like "Fluff" and "Romance" Get that shit outta my face.


The argument I've heard from some straight women is that they think it's, well, just weird to see two guys sexually involved. They say they feel the same way about two girls. Then there's the whole "anal sex is strange, dirty, dangerous, etc." or seeing the men as being somehow "feminine" and unattractive, since they're "emasculated". A few say they'd feel insecure over not knowing where they'd fit into the equation. Meh.

Strangely, I've known more queer women who were into gay male porn, male-male fan fiction, and just the thought of two men together, whether in love, or in a purely sexual sense. It might have something to do with the perceived egalitarian nature of these relationships, or being able to separate one's self from context. A few just think same-sex couples and activities rock, and promote it. 

Who knows, women are weird. ~


----------



## Jagbas

@_gracemontez_ @_Fumetsu_ I relate to that. I've recently found out about yaoi and it's just fantastic :kitteh:




WamphyriThrall said:


> The argument I've heard from some straight women is that they think it's, well, just weird to see two guys sexually involved. They say they feel the same way about two girls. Then there's the whole "anal sex is strange, dirty, dangerous, etc." or seeing the men as being somehow "feminine" and unattractive, since they're "emasculated". A few say they'd feel insecure over not knowing where they'd fit into the equation. Meh.
> 
> Strangely, I've known more queer women who were into gay male porn, male-male fan fiction, and just the thought of two men together, whether in love, or in a purely sexual sense. It might have something to do with the perceived egalitarian nature of these relationships, or being able to separate one's self from context. A few just think same-sex couples and activities rock, and promote it.
> 
> Who knows, women are weird. ~


I personally prefer gay male porn. And yes I am more into two men together, wether is porn or fan-fiction etc... As for the reason I think i am just turned on by male bodies, and penetration is always penetration in my opinion. And i don't like watching other girls vaginas. But i still prefer girlxgirl porn to classic hetero. In the first case it's purely visive and in the second case i can identify with the girls better. In the third case women usually are objectified and men seem pretty rude and not that hot for my tastes (i could save some soft porn with those beautiful shots. Those are quite sweet and pleasing to the eye). 
I agree with you, some women are weird :tongue:

I add that androgyny turns me on and also some guitar solos...and men jogging


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Jagbas said:


> @_gracemontez_ @_Fumetsu_ I relate to that. I've recently found out about yaoi and it's just fantastic :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally prefer gay male porn. And yes I am more into two men together, wether is porn or fan-fiction etc... As for the reason I think i am just turned on by male bodies, and penetration is always penetration in my opinion. And i don't like watching other girls vaginas. But i still prefer girlxgirl porn to classic hetero. In the first case it's purely visive and in the second case i can identify with the girls better. In the third case women usually are objectified and men seem pretty rude and not that hot for my tastes (i could save some soft porn with those beautiful shots. Those are quite sweet and pleasing to the eye).
> I agree with you, some women are weird :tongue:
> 
> I add that androgyny turns me on and also some guitar solos...and men jogging


Fi breaks all stereotypes!

*dances*


----------



## Jagbas

WamphyriThrall said:


> Fi breaks all stereotypes!
> 
> *dances*


Yayy!!

*joins the dance*


----------



## Mair

Night Shift Nurses , enough said. 

I am sick and twisted.


----------



## Ziwosa

Oh hey, I actually do know why.

Strong dislike for the 'community' of people whom are much more ehhh 'deeper' into this though.

edit: it's weird, I'm ashamed by posting this ...


----------



## ebae

Mair said:


> Night Shift Nurses , enough said.
> 
> I am sick and twisted.


I have two questions

1) What is your favorite chapter?
2) May I marry you?


----------



## Fumetsu

Night shift nurses is really pretty tame. Especially if you've ever heard of this thing called "The internet." *shudder* I've _seen_ things.


----------



## ebae

Fumetsu said:


> Night shift nurses is really pretty tame. Especially if you've ever heard of this thing called "The internet." *shudder* I've _seen_ things.


NSN is hilarious and has the best storyline ever. I have never seen anything (even real porn) that rivals the story telling in that movie.

Every character is well-developed. Their transformation to nymphos, coprophiliac ‎, and manipulative bosses is just amazing.

What have you seen?


----------



## Mair

ebae said:


> I have two questions
> 
> 1) What is your favorite chapter?
> 2) May I marry you?


I liked all of them and I have watched Night Shift Nurses 2 as well. I'm sorry to turn down your marriage proposal though , haha :tongue:


----------



## ebae

Mair said:


> I liked all of them and I have watched Night Shift Nurses 2 as well. I'm sorry to turn down your marriage proposal though , haha :tongue:


I have seen every version of NSN (including spinoffs).

It's alright. My journey continues.


----------



## Monty

maracas









* *




jk


----------



## Fumetsu

ebae said:


> NSN is hilarious and has the best storyline ever. I have never seen anything (even real porn) that rivals the story telling in that movie.
> 
> Every character is well-developed. Their transformation to nymphos, coprophiliac ‎, and manipulative bosses is just amazing.
> 
> What have you seen?


Decent characters is great and all but I'm referring to how the poster said they were " Sick and twisted." for watching it. 
Yeah,no. Not even a little.

I choose not to discuss it. 

But I will say- ever been to a random adult image board? " Where are the shitting dick-nipples?" is not a phrase conjured up from the darkest recesses of my drugged-out brain.


----------



## ebae

Fumetsu said:


> Decent characters is great and all but I'm referring to how the poster said they were " Sick and twisted." for watching it.
> Yeah,no. Not even a little.
> 
> I choose not to discuss it.
> 
> But I will say- ever been to a random adult image board? " Where are the shitting dick-nipples?" is not a phrase conjured up from the darkest recesses of my drugged-out brain.


Shitting dick nipples? Are you talking about 4chan here?! 

Anyway, it was probably a natural progression. Someone doesn't come up with that in one swoop. I think it went something like nipples then lactating nipples then dick nipples then lactating dick nipples and finally someone was like I should color the milk brown.

Bam! Shitting dick nipples.


----------



## Jagbas

Some Incubus songs turn me on...


----------



## Purrfessor

120 Days of Sodom.


----------



## Fumetsu

Stelliferous said:


> 120 Days of Sodom.


Oh good lord no.


----------



## Purrfessor

Fumetsu said:


> Oh good lord no.


It's like 2.4x better than 50 shades of grey.


----------



## Rafiki

umm


----------



## Rafiki

girls with elvish features


----------



## Purrfessor

pancaketreehouse said:


> girls with elvish features
> 
> View attachment 424442


Girls who swear loyalty to Elune. :O


----------



## Hypaspist

Women who have that effect on me. I have no romantic interest in them, and no sexual interest at all. They're not even my type, but being near them is a fucking rush.


----------



## Fumetsu

Yuck. Night elfin look like balloon animals. They're features are overwrought, square and just plain cartoon-ey like Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Kito

Dude yesterday told me to spit on his face. Every time I did he moaned under his breath, he fucking loved it. He generally liked being treated like a rag doll, which is already a serious turn-on, but he really took it a step further. So messy and_ so_ good.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

This song...





:ambivalence:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Fumetsu said:


> Yuck. Night elfin look like balloon animals. They're features are overwrought, square and just plain cartoon-ey like Angelina Jolie.


Jealous?


----------



## cinnabun

Being in control .


----------



## Fumetsu

Distortions said:


> Jealous?


funny.
no.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Fumetsu said:


> funny.
> no.


I'm not trying to be funny, though I do find your attitude "funny" in a sense. Like you're desperate to prove something or whatever.


----------



## Fumetsu

Distortions said:


> I'm not trying to be funny, though I do find your attitude "funny" in a sense. Like you're desperate to prove something or whatever.[/QUOTE
> 
> Nyope. Just an opinion.


----------



## JacksonHeights

It really turns me on whenever a girl smacks my butt, especially when she do it hard


----------



## Purrfessor

Blake Ritson in DaVinci's Demons. I think he's my spirit animal. And I am unusually attracted to myself. My favorite scene was him in the pouring rain in Machu Picchu. That was when his soul spoke to me the most.


----------



## Psithurism

Typology.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Thanking mediocre posts.


----------



## Ace Face

Distortions said:


> Thanking mediocre posts.


Did I just turn you on?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I just had a bizarre sexual fantasy earlier that I won't go into too much detail about other than to say that it involved two dentist's chairs.

Yeah...


----------



## Purple Skies




----------



## Maxxie

I'm 18. Everything turns me on.


----------



## Jenko

I remembered some reading through the thread.

Doing it in public places.
Anything while driving
Groping me while in a highly inappropriate place/scenario.
rough sex in general
feet and hands
Girls wearing nothing but large t-shirts
Being sexual deliberate and kinkiness
Black lips
Thin legs
Eager to experiment

These are the top of my head, I have to go deeper to find the embarrassing things


----------



## Kore

When he stands right behind you and it kinda makes you feel like you're gonna die which ties into the next one.

The idea of someone making you fearful that you'll be attacked or hurt but it never happens. Like if your partner decided to creep on you and you feel them around but they don't reveal themselves and then they play games with your mind like moving something so when you discover the misplaced object you think there might be someone in the house. 

I might've said these before but yeah...


----------



## with water

airotciV said:


> When he stands right behind you and it kinda makes you feel like you're gonna die which ties into the next one.
> 
> The idea of someone making you fearful that you'll be attacked or hurt but it never happens. Like if your partner decided to creep on you and you feel them around but they don't reveal themselves and then they play games with your mind like moving something so when you discover the misplaced object you think there might be someone in the house.
> 
> I might've said these before but yeah...


The need keeps reappearing, eh? lmao


----------



## Kore

cagnazzo said:


> the need keeps reappearing, eh? Lmao


f u


----------



## with water

airotciV said:


> f u


Not sure if playful or srs.


----------



## Kore

Cagnazzo said:


> Not sure if playful or srs.



* *


----------



## with water

airotciV said:


> * *


I hope someone sneaks up behind you and ropes you up and...


* *




..leaves you in a closet or something.


----------



## Kore

Cagnazzo said:


> I hope someone sneaks up behind you and ropes you up and...
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..leaves you in a closet or something.


That would be horrifying. The person would have to enjoy playing mind games, making me do all the work scaring myself so they don't have to. It would take someone both clever and creepy to satisfy that fantasy.

Have you listed your confusing turn ons?


----------



## with water

airotciV said:


> That would be horrifying. The person would have to enjoy playing mind games, making me do all the work scaring myself so they don't have to. It would take someone both clever and creepy to satisfy that fantasy.
> 
> Have you listed your confusing turn ons?


Exactly. You don't get to be turned on or satisfied~ Mwahaha~

And nope. Wouldn't want anyone using them against me, now would I?


----------



## Kore

Cagnazzo said:


> Exactly. You don't get to be turned on or satisfied~ Mwahaha~
> 
> And nope. Wouldn't want anyone using them against me, now would I?


Depends on how they're using them against you.


----------



## with water

airotciV said:


> Depends on how they're using them against you.


Gerr, well all my confusing turn ons normally have to do with public stuff or hypersexuality...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Dominance and handcuffs...

Oh no! Not on me, on you...


----------



## rice_assrust

As soon as I saw the title of the thread, I spoke the word aloud:

Pigeon-toe-ed-ness.

I like a woman to stand before me pigeon-toed. She should be facing the wall, naturally.


----------



## rice_assrust

Distortions said:


> Thanking mediocre posts.


It's a great post here, and it makes thanking you for it into something confusing, which is part of why it's so cool.


----------



## cinnabun

Hearing how uncomfortable @DAPHNE LXIV sounded when I sent her cake farts for the first time.

XDDDDDDDD.

(okay, not really)


* *




Yes....just a little:tongue:


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

I've come to realize that for whatever the reason may be, I much prefer foreplay to actual sex. Not so much a 'wth' thing for me as it has been for my partners. But I'm weird like that, I guess. I just get more personal satisfaction from foreplay. It's fun and intimate and wild and whatever happens happens. It's where you get to know your partner in the most intimate of ways. Sex is... bumping bodies until you can't anymore. Which I'm not complaining about or anything, mind you. It's just... not so much where my heart is? I don't know how to phrase it.

I can develop an intimacy with my partner thanks to foreplay where we could be out and about in public, and a small, otherwise unnoticeable look from me can trigger her to get all hot and bothered, knowing what it means. You know, similar to when you have an inside joke with someone that no one else around you gets, but they do? That sort of playfulness, teasing, building up desire... it all comes from foreplay, and the memories from experiencing it.

How do you build something up like that just from sex? Dry hump or grind your body against hers? Big whoop. That's real subtle, lol.


----------



## grimoire

Girls jokingly asking me to fight them.

Or not jokingly, honestly. I need help.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

Rinnie said:


> Hearing how uncomfortable @_DAPHNE LXIV_ sounded when I sent her cake farts for the first time.
> 
> XDDDDDDDD.
> 
> (okay, not really)
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....just a little:tongue:


I think a piece of me just died a little inside at having to remember it again :')


----------



## gracemontez

pancaketreehouse said:


> that turns you on because it's sex


No. Most straight men will get turned off if they saw gayporn. I think the reason is i am a girl,that's why i can tolerate the kind of stuff. :tongue::blushed:


----------



## gracemontez

I do have a foreplay fetish too. Those tender and sweet memories that last forever are the best.


----------



## Rafiki

gracemontez said:


> No. Most straight men will get turned off if they saw gayporn. I think the reason is i am a girl,that's why i can tolerate the kind of stuff. :tongue::blushed:


I disagree that most men would get turned off. That's a moot point really for us now, however.

I just meant it wasn't so outrageous that PORNOGRAPHY should turn you on.


----------



## Kore

GoodOldDreamer said:


> I've come to realize that for whatever the reason may be, I much prefer foreplay to actual sex.


Even better when they know exactly what turns you on but they're so controlled that they can continue the tease even if you're begging. ARGH!

But I f*cking love it!


----------



## Rafiki

the fruit section of the supermarket
ugh


----------



## SevSevens

putting my foot on her face while her face is on the ground and deeping her.

Seems to turn her on too..so i guess the better question is why does it turn her on?

guess she doesn't love me for me.

guess she loves me cause her father was a bastard.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

pancaketreehouse said:


> the fruit section of the supermarket
> ugh


lol you sick little shit!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Tall women and long legs.

I just like tall people. 

I'm 5'2 which means I could just reach the chin of someone who's average height most likely.

This could be a problem given my affinity for being alpha. 

How can I be intimidating when I can barely reach your shoulder??


----------



## Rafiki

@Addictive Muse

Why is an elephant afraid of a mouse?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

pancaketreehouse said:


> @AddictiveMuse
> 
> Why is an elephant afraid of a mouse?


Good point

Btw no space in my name. You've know me how long? Hmm :tongue:


----------



## Rafiki

@AddictiveMuse

did i put a space?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

pancaketreehouse said:


> @AddictiveMuse
> 
> did i put a space?


I do believe you did Mr. Treehouse


----------



## ENIGMA2019

perpetuallyreticent said:


> -when a guy looks directly at me during sex.
> -breathing on my neck, or just hearing a guy breathing heavily due to a good BJ or anything sex related. gimme.
> -that moment of vulnerability in a man when he's about to orgasm.


I second, third and forth that.....

Orgasming at the same time after some really sweaty, passionate bodies sliding all over each other sex ......YUMMMMMMMM


----------



## MisterPerfect

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> I refuse to reveal my fetishes.


Ditto


----------



## MisterPerfect

NeonBomb said:


> Wrists, ohmygod, _WRISTS_.
> 
> There is nothing sexier than a good wrist. I like when you can see the bones clearly.
> 
> Sometimes I like it when a man decorates his wrist with a big fat watch.
> 
> I like when you can see that little ball-shaped bone at the side pop out.
> 
> I like when it moves in general.
> 
> _Vein contrast:_ I like green tones against yellow as opposed to blue tones against pink.


I dont know why this made me laugh. Actually Why I like skinny people. Everything is so defined.


----------



## Juggernaut

Hair pulling.
Spanking.
Choking. 
Also... Pegging???? When you penetrate a man??? I would do it.

I got drunk and told everyone I love being choked. Which I do, but I relive that moment every night before bed. Not in the good way. In the "I can't fucking believe I said that" way.

I mean... short of making me bleed and bruising me on purpose it's all game.

At the same time, don't think I like getting beat up all the time. Regular ol' sex is great as well.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

BlackFandango's avvie


----------



## Kore

psychedelicmango said:


> BlackFandango's avvie


Soooo agree. But also @EDLC's. That bloody intensity kills me. /slayed


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

AddictiveMuse said:


> Tall women and long legs.
> 
> I just like tall people.
> 
> I'm 5'2 which means I could just reach the chin of someone who's average height most likely.
> 
> This could be a problem given my affinity for being alpha.
> 
> How can I be intimidating when I can barely reach your shoulder??



hey, i'm 5'1 and a half, you little giant!!
little people can be intimidating too... from now on i iz calling you the alpha midget !!!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hey, i'm 5'1 and a half, you little giant!!
> little people can be intimidating too... from now on i iz calling you the alpha midget !!!


*towers over you both and makes you scurry away*
muahahaha


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> *towers over you both and makes you scurry away*
> muahahaha


hehe

*tickles your ribs with her nose*


----------



## mangodelic psycho

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hehe
> 
> *tickles your ribs with her nose*


No **** dood :laughing:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> No **** dood :laughing:


iz no ****, iz self-defense!


----------



## SevSevens

She walks into the room with her long dress on.

I go to kiss her and she slaps my face. Then she grabs my head and pulls me in for a kiss but bites my lip.


----------



## Beatriz

*Lips*. Lips are my favourite part of the human body, I pay too much attention to lips, and I memorise people's lips to the point I can tell who someone is just by looking at a picture of their lips.
And when a man has nice lips, is just.... UNF. I LOVE MEN WITH NICE LIPS. Oh, I can't stop staring at those nice lips and I keep wanting to feel his beautiful lips with my fingers, and then kiss them... (lol thinking about my crush here heh)

Another huge turn on is when men *smell nice*... Seriously though, a man who smells nice is just THE BEST THING EVER. There's nothing better than hugging a man and smelling his nice scent... Ahh...

Also -- *hands*... A man with nice hands is also a huge turn on. I just want to fill his cute hands with little kisses all over them.

LOL. Ok I'll stop it here.
:blushed: :blushed:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I have a weird thing for cigarettes. Yes I know they're bad. The smell the look I don't know.


----------



## 172354

When he wakes me and nuzzles me sweetly from behind, tickling my neck with his lips and suddenly shoves me down, pinning me as he spanks me hard over and over, flips me and fucks my face, cums down my throat and kisses me, sucking his cum from my mouth for him to swallow as we makeout. He then gets up and makes me breakfast with his special sauce, cumming all over my food for me to eat and if he's lucky, share with him.

...this cum fetish is all his fault (but, turns out, I love it.... >.<)


----------



## Macrosapien

Sheik said:


> The idea of pet play is becoming more and more of a turnon for me...
> 
> Slipping a collar on him, petting him and pulling his leash toward me, letting him use his tongue like a good little boy while I tease his member with my feet, making him whimper until he can't take it and tries to mount me, which I don't allow and instead show him I'm dominant with my harness and strapon until he begs for relief, reaching around and finishing him into a bowl that he then must lick up.


O.O!:shocked:


----------



## Purple Skies

Ponytails on men. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, but when it does.... I'm all for it. 

The last tweet wasn't by me, but ummm... I feel the same.


----------



## gardengnome

Mean-looking eyebrows

??


----------



## Kvothe Lackless

Sheik said:


> The idea of pet play is becoming more and more of a turnon for me...
> 
> Slipping a collar on him, petting him and pulling his leash toward me, letting him use his tongue like a good little boy while I tease his member with my feet, making him whimper until he can't take it and tries to mount me, which I don't allow and instead show him I'm dominant with my harness and strapon until he begs for relief, reaching around and finishing him into a bowl that he then must lick up.
> 
> And then later that day I'll put on a cute little nighty with my pink glittery collar, nuzzling up to his leg and purring as I climb onto his lap, licking his neck and kneading his lap gently until he leashes me and pushes me to the floor, choking me as he slaps my ass and pulls me by the leash to the couch, climbing on top of me with all of his weight as he bites my neck and pushes inside me while I whimper and squirm underneath him.
> 
> This is pretty tame as far as pet play goes, but it must be that primal energy and dominance play that turns me on. I'm an experimentalist and love switching, trying this out sounds like so much fun and gets me going whenever I think about it. Meow.


----------



## Debatelizard

The female being a mean, snooty, "you know what".


----------



## Angina Jolie

Being angry at him.

Challenging each other with wit and intellectually - getting to that place where you want them to ''crack'' but at the same time not really cuz their wits is exactly what makes it so playful. The tension that grows from it.

Scars. Battle scars. Fight scars. But not self-harm scars.


----------



## Lizyea

If he is not into me anymore or at all... Its so weird .. Hate that -.-"
>Like Robin of How I met your Mother


----------



## corpusaurelius

people gonna laugh, but cool..


----------



## Mange

Mental illness :ghost2:

Violent women....

I dislike feminine looking hands.


----------



## TTBird1998

Men: 
In authority 
Musical talent
Fit the tall, dark and handsome quota. 
And for some reason I have the hots for my boss. He is the same height as me, older than me, and is handsome with dark hair and eyes.


----------



## cassycook23

i have a major turn on when it comes to some sexy ass hip bones, a hairy chest, and a man who can take control of the situation


----------



## Arawan

I'm really attracted to natural redhead girls, the ones with really red hair, pale skin and freckles over their face. It just looks beautiful imo.


----------



## Laguna

the parts of a lover of yore. want to play with them.


----------



## olonny

I'm normally more attracted to extroverted/social butterflies/chatty guys, but it really turns me on when a shy quiet guy speaks out of the blue to snap the most intelligent sentence anyone could have said in the group, when no one was expecting it. So sexy


----------



## Chicken Nugget

Cold, serious women put butterflies in my stomach. I don't have a damn clue why. :sad:


----------



## BroNerd

I have a foot fetish. Having really pretty feet is a major turn on for me.


----------



## Geejayblue

word play, good handwriting and good knowledge of spoken/proper English *fans self*


----------



## Juggernaut

Donnie Darko-esque men.

Just a man who sees himself in me and I can see myself in him and we have angry selfish hate sex.


----------



## Khaleesi19901

Being tied up but not gagged and being taken full advantage of the "situation" I'm in. Driving me crazy in all sorts of creative ways. (Sigh)


----------



## kaleidoscope

This may be weird.. but I just find cuts & bruises really hot. I'm not sure why, and it's not that I'd want to inflict them on a partner in an abusive way, lol. I'm one of those people who could potentially be into knife play though. 

Watched a movie a while ago where the man left a very shallow, light cut on his partner's back, like a tally of sorts, and then licked the blood off. Strangely incredibly hot.


----------



## Vanitas

Son of Mercury said:


> Hopefully I am not the only male who notices this but there is a particular scent a woman gives off that turns me on. I can't quite put my finger on it but I do know it is the same for every woman. Either it is the same, or my brain interprets it that way.
> 
> 
> I'm sure most are saying: Well, maybe that one woman did not clean herself properly and this is the end result. No, I know what uncleanliness smells like and this scent is nothing of the sort.
> 
> Whatever it is, when I smell it, my mind goes into this relaxed alertness. Hypersensitivity to the pheromones?
> 
> *kanyeshrug*
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, I love it.


I noticed this on men. Men (and women) seemed to have noticed this on me. I'd guess genetic compatibility/their genes liked mine? It's not always mutual, as well.

So far only two times it's been mutual, the rest (other two times for me) one sided. 

The weirdest/most notably 'unnatural' (definitely nothing emotional/psychological) one was with this guy in uni class I barely knew/usually sat on different parts of the class, if he got into 2-3 meters near me my body temp spiked and I couldn't think, further away and it returned to normal. No interest in the person whatsoever.


----------



## Macrosapien

Vanitas said:


> I noticed this on men. Men (and women) seemed to have noticed this on me. I'd guess genetic compatibility/their genes liked mine? It's not always mutual, as well.
> 
> So far only two times it's been mutual, the rest (other two times for me) one sided.
> 
> The weirdest/most notably 'unnatural' (definitely nothing emotional/psychological) one was with this guy in uni class I barely knew/usually sat on different parts of the class, if he got into 2-3 meters near me my body temp spiked and I couldn't think, further away and it returned to normal. No interest in the person whatsoever.



I'e had this occur too. Not all scents are the same, and not all "magnetism" I guess is the same. I've had repulsion towards certain women, but I have had immense drawing towards, like a biological signature. And the scent thing is crazy man, absolutely crazy. I'm not sure where this comes from, the pores, pheromones?


----------



## marblecloud95

olonny said:


> I'm normally more attracted to extroverted/social butterflies/chatty guys, but it really turns me on when a shy quiet guy speaks out of the blue to snap the most intelligent sentence anyone could have said in the group, when no one was expecting it. So sexy


It's even better when he owns a fedora and it's self tipping.


----------



## kiwig0ld

glasses, the nose, science.... hot.


----------



## Kore

kaleidoscope said:


> This may be weird.. but I just find cuts & bruises really hot. I'm not sure why, and it's not that I'd want to inflict them on a partner in an abusive way, lol. I'm one of those people who could potentially be into knife play though.
> 
> Watched a movie a while ago where the man left a very shallow, light cut on his partner's back, like a tally of sorts, and then licked the blood off. Strangely incredibly hot.


Yes.

Even using a blunt knife. Especially if you're placed in a position which stretches you out, taught skin, waiting for that edge... *gulps*

Cutting clothing off.


















Being taunted.


----------



## Acrylic

Baby won't you keep your diiistance 
You're gettin' too close to me 
I've been feelin' my resiiistance 
Meltin' away :indecisiveness:
But she said she wouldn't mind 
If I spend a little time 
Said you were a friend of mine 
She could trust me out of sight 
Now two bottles later on :very_drunk:
And I think I stayed too long 
I forget where I belong
Sayin' _please don't turn me on_ 

It's gettin' late I know I should be gone :th_sur:
Don't push me cause I'm not that strong 
You can never make it right froooom wrong 
_Please don't touch me there _
Stop playing with my mind it's not fair 
When you know I've got another who cares 
And she's waiting for me somewhere ooouuuut there

Put your hands where I can see 
Baby you know what I mean 
Cause you're looking good to me 
And you know I feel the heat 
As you button up your dress 
And I wake up in your bed 
With a head full of regrets :1892:
Sayin' _please don't turn me on_


----------



## Acrylic

Son of Mercury said:


> there is a particular scent a woman gives off


----------



## Mzku

the idea of angry sex gets me going. i think its cuz i could never have it. if im legit angry there's no sex to be had, and i dont do fake anything. but somehow the concept of ..two people who've gotten to a point words fail them but the passion for each other is so strong they just...

see...its just not fair


----------



## Fantome

Recently, I had an encounter with a small and shy woman. But not shy at all in the bedroom. 
Once we got to the point, she asked me to tie her wrists, legs and she was kind-of telling me what to do to her but always staying submissive. At first, I didn't tie her up real tight but her game was to untie herself and try to tie me up. 
Then she was making it more difficult to tie her.


----------



## Kore

Me: Please, hurt me.

His reaction:


----------



## karmachameleon

Someone being so horny that they just cant help themselves and start holding me down and raping me. Mom and son roleplay, the son dominates the mom(this is kinda fucked up). Imagining im a guy and dominating the shit out of a girl but wouldnt want to dominate a girl as a girl.. ^^, Imagining im a cat that transformed into a human.


----------



## Kore

Mzku said:


> the idea of angry sex gets me going. i think its cuz i could never have it. if im legit angry there's no sex to be had, and i dont do fake anything. but somehow the concept of ..two people who've gotten to a point words fail them but the passion for each other is so strong they just...
> 
> see...its just not fair


Be careful what you wish for. roud:


----------



## Mzku

Kore said:


> Be careful what you wish for. roud:


?_?

i wasnt making any wish 

the thread topic is "why does this turn me on?"

im stating its not fair that something i dont quite understand and cant ever experience turn me on so much, is all.

i kind of feel like it makes sense, but it doesnt make sense to me.

sorry if i wrote it weird? i dont think i did though..


----------



## Kore

Mzku said:


> ?_?
> 
> i wasnt making any wish
> 
> the thread topic is "why does this turn me on?"
> 
> im stating its not fair that something i dont quite understand and cant ever experience turn me on so much, is all.
> 
> i kind of feel like it makes sense, but it doesnt make sense to me.
> 
> sorry if i wrote it weird? i dont think i did though..


Lol don't apologize, please.

I meant you might meet someone that seems to pull out those instinctual reactions. Especially since you think it will never happen. Life likes to throw you curve balls that hit you right in the face. Hmph.


----------



## Joestar

A monk defiled by a demon.


----------



## charlie.elliot

Professors. Totally, professors. hahaha


----------



## PariahParty

Slapping a woman in the face with my erection, usually while being blown and especially if they don't see it coming. When I think about it it's so stupid, but it really gets me going. haha


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Sometimes I find stern bitchy business women really attractive.

Like, I don't know. I think I just want them to punish me and tell me I'm a horrible person. I want them to dominate me. I want to be their fucking slave, and hit me with a fucking stick.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I like women with big noses.

Seriously, big noses. Oh gawd, it'sjustsohot. But no, I just kind of find them an endearing quality. I don't think they are as ugly as society says. I sort of feel sorry for them a little.

I like being scratched and bitten, actually. I don't know why, but it just seems so dark and aggressive to me. I really enjoy it. I like dark things...

I guess it's the feeling of danger. I like danger. Like we could kill each other.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

And of course, I just love me some dick!

ammirite? ha ha...wait no, what? 

I'm just joking. I'm not totally not gay. Ew.


----------



## Purrfessor

Laguna said:


> haha In this forum, you can discriminate against religion and other civil rights types of things - but you can't butthurt someone over silly crap. I know first hand unfortunately!


Yeah I'd love to share turn-offs because there are some minor things that most people wouldn't relate to, but I'm just picturing the mess from people crying over things they take personally. 

Because everyone wants to erase all forms of negativity from their persona. Even if it's as simple as "I don't want to fuck people like you," coming from a stranger no less!


----------



## Ubuntu

I would be turned on if a girl casually asked me, in a polite, shy and non-profane way (not that profanity would be a turn off) if I wanted to have sex with her.




daleks_exterminate said:


> I got to the point I couldn't even watch porn unless it was a girl tied or held down in some way, being used when she didn't want to be, but also forced to get off. There's something about that.....
> 
> with my fiancé, literally everything.
> 
> Hmm but I really want to be tied down and made to get off then fucked. Badly.
> 
> Also blood. *Blood turns me on*.


Blood turns me off.


----------



## Apocalyptic Dwarf Leopard

.


----------



## Death Persuades

Lately I find myself very, very attracted to a co-worker ever since she got a haircut that looks amazing on her... And it's making me question whether I simply am more aesthetically inclined than I'm aware of, or if I have a hair fetish...


----------



## Kore

Laguna said:


> Someone should start a 'why does this turn me off?' thread. Just as impactful as what turns you on. I would start one but my stats for success for threads I originate are not too good.


So you mean @Swordsman of Mana should start one then. Lol I agree though. Why the hell does this turn me off would be a good thread. Possibly hilariously tedious reasons for being turned off.


----------



## Kore

Doge Precedes said:


> Lately I find myself very, very attracted to a co-worker ever since she got a haircut that looks amazing on her... And it's making me question whether I simply am more aesthetically inclined than I'm aware of, or if I have a hair fetish...


Can you please tell her it looks amazing on her?


----------



## Laguna

Kore said:


> So you mean @_Swordsman of Mana_ should start one then. Lol I agree though. Why the hell does this turn me off would be a good thread. Possibly hilariously tedious reasons for being turned off.


Sure! I think Swordsman should! :tongue:
It could be stories too about situations you were in in your life where you felt turned off after being turned on. I mean- it's a fascinating idea when I think about prior lovers- I still have attractions- they don't completely go away, but they can shift. In big ways and smalls ways and for different reasons.


----------



## Death Persuades

Kore said:


> Can you please tell her it looks amazing on her?


Oh god, no!


----------



## Kore

doge precedes said:


> oh god, no!


yes!


----------



## Death Persuades

Kore said:


> yes!


That might make her think I like her (which I do) but I don't want her thinking that. 1 she has a bf and 2 I blush way too easily.


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## DudeGuy

Doge Precedes said:


> 1 she has a bf and 2 I blush way too easily.


:blushed:roud: that situation is such a turn on.


----------



## Ubuntu

A woman's triangle shaped pubis. I've always thought they were so cute and erotic.


----------



## B3LIAL

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Ahhh selectively removing certain words, and then quoting the result lol :tongue:


You bastard.


----------



## Ubuntu

Very pink nipples and, even though I haven't seen them often, large, pancake nipples.


----------



## 3053

NeonBomb said:


> Wrists, ohmygod, _WRISTS_.
> 
> There is nothing sexier than a good wrist. I like when you can see the bones clearly.
> 
> Sometimes I like it when a man decorates his wrist with a big fat watch.
> 
> I like when you can see that little ball-shaped bone at the side pop out.
> 
> I like when it moves in general.
> 
> _Vein contrast:_ I like green tones against yellow as opposed to blue tones against pink.


five years on and i still feel the same


----------



## Dasein

Submissive women with dominant personalities.


----------



## kaleidoscope

INTonyP said:


> Submissive women with dominant personalities.


That's probably how I would describe myself. I've been called bold by a lot of people, everyone I meet perceives me as very confident.. I'm assertive, and I won't let anyone boss me around. I also naturally take over in a lot of social situations. But then sexually, I'm ridiculously submissive and turn into a very very willing little sub if they know how to bring out that side of me. It's like they flip a switch inside me and I'm suddenly putty in their hands, and very eager to please.


----------



## Veggie

I wonder if I dressed up like Dumbledore - like robes, hat, beard - if the dude I was with would then always associate me with old man sex.

Role playing gay fan fiction would be an experience though.


----------



## ageek007

I suppose this isn't completely out there but with my limited (no) experience here it goes...

I've always had the desire to feel like I've been used (in the context that afterward there'll be post sex cuddles and I won't actually feel like I've been used). In the moment I want to feel like the only thing I'm good for is to be completely fucked and used by an alpha (wolf), that I have no choice in the matter but to surrender myself to the primal, carnal desires of whomever I'm with. Borderline non-consentual in a purely animalistic way. I want to be prey as the alpha has his/her way with me; bruising me scratching me, abusing me and that I _want_ every second of being broken in like some beta bitch. Like they're in heat and I'm an object that purely exists to be bred. I also have the desire for the opposite and completely destroy someone's mind/body/soul in the same fashion(not in actuality of course).
In either case, i want to feel dirty, and i mean completely and utterly filthy with the knowledge that I just fucked/got fucked like animal and that i enjoyed every second of it.
Then post sex cuddles because feeling loved and cuddles ^^.


----------



## Veggie

Fantome said:


> Well, uhm, if you like it "rough", might be a cause. Basic rough = hair pulled, ass slap, bit of chocking.
> Uhm, if you do like leading new positions etc, that may be added to the previous.
> 
> If not, you maybe have found ENTPs, you're an infj, let's say it's one of the types I'd try a relationship with.


I've only had sex with one ENTP I know of and the lead up and foreplay was awesome but the act was... idk. Then again it was maybe the closest thing to a legitimate one night stand I've ever had. 

Like it rough minus choking. Actually never had someone choke me before though. Been told I inspire a protectiveness in dudes lol.


----------



## Fantome

Veggie said:


> I've only had sex with one ENTP I know of and the lead up and foreplay was awesome but the act was... idk. Then again it was maybe the closest thing to a legitimate one night stand I've ever had.
> 
> Like it rough minus choking. Actually never had someone choke me before though. Been told I inspire a protectiveness in dudes lol.


The ENTP thing was more to say that it's common for ENTPs to drool at INFJs. For relationship purpose, both type go extremely well together. 
Although, on the sex part, unfortunately I cannot talk on the behalf of all ENTPs in bed. 

We all have our ways I guess, but disregard the type, I know men, including myself, who'd chase crazy women for the sex part.


----------



## Veggie

Fantome said:


> The ENTP thing was more to say that it's common for ENTPs to drool at INFJs. For relationship purpose, both type go extremely well together.
> Although, on the sex part, unfortunately I cannot talk on the behalf of all ENTPs in bed.
> 
> We all have our ways I guess, but disregard the type, I know men, including myself, who'd chase crazy women for the sex part.


Yea, it was like we formed a quick connection but then it fizzled too. Might have been different with an actual relationship.

I knew of him through friends, and we were all drunk and had them literally crying laughing, haha, but there wasn't much of an emotional connection.

I say I can separate emotion from sex but maybe that's not entirely true. It's more like I can turn it on and off when I want to. And maybe I do think it's better when its there?

Not that a relationship is necessary for that. Had what would probably be seen as more of a one night stand with someone else but I kind of immediately fell in love with him. We texted for months after lol. (Weren't local). I think he was an ENFP.

But would investing in an ENTP be better? Don't know... but I'm interested in the prophecies lol. (INFJ-ENTP).

Chasing crazy women for the sex part... lol. That could be happening. Dunno. Still a turn on


----------



## Fantome

Veggie said:


> Yea, it was like we formed a quick connection but then it fizzled too. Might have been different with an actual relationship.
> 
> I knew of him through friends, and we were all drunk and had them literally crying laughing, haha, but there wasn't much of an emotional connection.
> 
> I say I can separate emotion from sex but maybe that's not entirely true. It's more like I can turn it on and off when I want to. And maybe I do think it's better when its there?
> 
> Not that a relationship is necessary for that. Had what would probably be seen as more of a one night stand with someone else but I kind of immediately fell in love with him. We texted for months after lol. (Weren't local). I think he was an ENFP.
> 
> But would investing in an ENTP be better? Don't know... but I'm interested in the prophecies lol. (INFJ-ENTP).
> 
> Chasing crazy women for the sex part... lol. That could be happening. Dunno. Still a turn on


Best for ENTP is INFJ but I think best for INFJ might be ENFP. 
TP and FJ will probably cause some "coldness" and not everyone is comfortable in silence.

The ENTP/INFJ dynamic is so amazing because if you look at how we look at the world it's:

Ni Fe Ti Se
Ne Ti Fe Si

What that boils down to is picture a sock and somebody reaching in and pulling it inside out. 
ENTPs have the same depth INFJs do in a different way, ENTPs are the same as INFJs yet opposed in a way that is more reversed than opposite. The functions line up in a way that leaves both feeling totally understood yet with endless learning possibilities and total balance. 
They're like mental playgrounds for one another and it never gets old because both worlds are based in endless possibilities. 
This same dynamic holds true for the ENFP/INTJ.


----------



## spartan322

Veggie said:


> I have a hard time severing ties completely. I've found that a lot of guys from the past come back in some form.
> 
> And the hot mess bit - lol. So I've been told. I'm cleaning it up.
> 
> Though lately it's more variations of "cute" or "adorable" ...lol. Probably because my crazy is more awkward now in a self conscious attempt not to be crazy xD
> 
> But it still comes out.
> 
> He called me a "wild woman" and I kind of liked that. Made me want to go howl at the moon and sing a song about loving myself just the way I am or something.


These guys that keep coming back...
Any chance you gave them a blow job so amazing they never forgot it?

Do you fall for the "bad boys"?


----------



## Veggie

Fantome said:


> Best for ENTP is INFJ but I think best for INFJ might be ENFP.
> TP and FJ will probably cause some "coldness" and not everyone is comfortable in silence.
> 
> The ENTP/INFJ dynamic is so amazing because if you look at how we look at the world it's:
> 
> Ni Fe Ti Se
> Ne Ti Fe Si
> 
> What that boils down to is picture a sock and somebody reaching in and pulling it inside out.
> ENTPs have the same depth INFJs do in a different way, ENTPs are the same as INFJs yet opposed in a way that is more reversed than opposite. The functions line up in a way that leaves both feeling totally understood yet with endless learning possibilities and total balance.
> They're like mental playgrounds for one another and it never gets old because both worlds are based in endless possibilities.
> This same dynamic holds true for the ENFP/INTJ.


I actually agree with you. Love Ne-Si but Fi-Te can drive me a little crazy sometimes haha.

I could see ENTP working out better long term (intimately). Values and communication and stuff.

I tend to get caught up in whirlwinds though (ESTP shadow?) so. Idk.


----------



## Veggie

spartan322 said:


> These guys that keep coming back...
> Any chance you gave them a blow job so amazing they never forgot it?
> 
> Do you fall for the "bad boys"?


I've gotten compliments. Then again - are dudes getting laid going to lie to you? (The answer is yea, but that doesn't mean they might not be genuine too lol).

And probably. Had like a five hour convo with the other guy about crazy. I told him I like my men a little unhinged because we have more in common :laughing:


----------



## Fantome

I've always said, all women are crazy, but you have to find the craziness that matches yours :love_heart:


----------



## leictreon

oh boy...

- chubby/plump girls
- adorable attitude
- animal ears and tail
- some kind of roughness
- ehh... i like hentai, and my fictional fetishes are basically endless (monster girls, slime girls, furry, lactation...)


----------



## Neokortex

The skinny and curvy... anyone?
Big boobs, over the DD, but with not much
_and_ skinny hourglass or lolly pop figure.
A round ass is always a bonus.
I have no idea how I developed these ideals. Isn't this supposed to be popular out there, anyways?
I fear that there's not much of them available since everyone's probably there are enough people orbiting around these women so as an introvert would find impossible competition. And it's even more rare to find them sitting alone in a corner, not bothered by anyone's gaze. I wish I could have one for myself, a cute INTP. And we could have our own crazy sex all nights long.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

I was just skimming through and it looks like it became a thread for just listing what you like.

- not sure why, but I find glasses (and intelligent/piercing eyes behind those) super attractive
- If he smells really good. 
- muscular arms cuz it makes me feel protected when he holds me
- him being clearly attracted to me
- lip bites are so sexy


----------



## Kore

"Come here, girl." 

"No, slave." 










I just read that this is sexually degrading. 



> He used to make me beg for his dick and when he decided I was worthy of it he would rub the tip of his penis against my lips and slap it against my face, finally letting me taste it after awhile.


Lol yes, please. But you have to pucker up and kiss each time it slaps against your mouth. And where's the part where you stick out your tongue and he slaps it against that too?


----------



## Acrylic

Veggie said:


> It's good for my ego, in a way. Like, I'm worth putting up with or something.


That's so romantic. I can imagine the guy bringing himself to say it now...

"Veggie, there's something I've been wanting to tell you. I know we haven't been together long, and I don't know how I can put this without coming off as too forward. Fuck it, we only live once. Veggie... you are so worth putting up with"

"Can... can you put up with me?"


----------



## Veggie

Despotic Ocelot said:


> "Can... can you put up with me?"


LOL...I wish.

A lot of guys just assume that you'll put up with _them_.

Not always though. Those little gemstones


----------



## WamphyriThrall

The Munich assassination scene:






If I could choose a way to die, it would totally be that.


----------



## HypernovaGirl

All I can say is there are girls who can be enough for two guys :wink:


----------



## Hypaspist

Ordered lunch today and overheard a woman's conversation to one of the guys at the restaurant. Just sat there listening to her. I didn't turn around because her voice was so relaxed, calming, and natural that it just scratched an itch. The two were loud enough to be easily heard throughout the restaurant, but the feeling drove home the point of just how insanely satisfying a deep and personal connection with another human being is.


----------



## Prada

- Cat/wolf/fox ears ad tail (I blame anime)
- Being a prince (I have honestly no idea where this came from)
- Big eyes
- Innocent princess type of girls
- Fairies (no idea where this came from either)
- Being called master


----------



## Crimson Ash

This song is pure sex.


----------



## JoeWere

I like beavers.


----------



## Hiraeth

SlyCooper97 said:


> Bad, like in naughty, or shitty?


Shitty, mainstream, the type of movie that I would never choose to watch. )


----------



## bleghc

Pee desperation.

Unfortunately, kind of like communism - and any other porno containing fetishes you'd deny you ever jerked off to: great in theory, shit in practice. 

Speaking of shit...


----------



## kittenmogu

Apparently I like it when my lady touches me with her feet.


----------



## versace

I'm really into exhibitionism. Like someone secretly watch me take my clothes off from the other room or as simple as walking in on me taking a shower... Just being secretly admired in general. Not obsessed with me in an unhealthy way but obsessed with me in a way that they can't believe I exist because I'm too good. Egoistical much? :laughing: But honestly I like being "caught in the act" and being admired from afar.


----------



## Tropes

SlyCooper97 said:


> Bikini snow angels


Yes. I am not sure why, maybe it's the years of fighting with women over AC remotes, maybe it's a subconscious life long dream of opening up a woodwork factory with employees using nipples as saws, but women in bikinis in the snow... HOT.


----------



## Ride

Dominant ENTJ men


----------



## Fredward

Kinda tame but listening to someone who really knows the topic talking about it. Not lecturing, just talking. That kind of easy, well informed confidence...


----------



## kaleidoscope

When they're all sleepy and fucking cute - either falling asleep or just starting to wake up. Just makes me want to ravage them. Total turn on.


----------



## DudeGuy

kaleidoscope said:


> When they're all sleepy and fucking cute - either falling asleep or just starting to wake up. Just makes me want to ravage them. Total turn on.


yawn


----------



## kaleidoscope

DudeGuy said:


> yawn


Rawr.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

Having sex while others are in the same room.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

lifeisanillusion said:


> Having sex while others are in the same room.


Like your mother?


----------



## Aladdin Sane

I have a bit of a blood fetish. I want to fuck a girl while she is on your period. It will be hard to find a girl like that cause most don't seem to be into it. I'd also love to cut someone *gently* with a razor and then lick off their blood.

I also love pantyhose and [me doing the] choking, spanking.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

kittenmogu said:


> Apparently I like it when my lady touches me with her feet.


You mean like legit flicking your clit with her feet? Omg.


----------



## kittenmogu

Aladdin Sane said:


> You mean like legit flicking your clit with her feet? Omg.


LOL I don't know about flicking. That's more toe than foot, if you see what I'm getting at...


----------



## Aladdin Sane

kittenmogu said:


> LOL I don't know about flicking. That's more toe than foot, if you see what I'm getting at...


Does she actually 'foot' you instead of 'finger' you?:shocked:


----------



## The Dude

I like it when women wear neon/bright colors. I love neon and bright colors (I have something neon or bright on 90+% of the time), so when I see a woman rockin' the neon/bright colors I know there is something about their personality that I also have. 



versace said:


> I'm really into exhibitionism. Like someone secretly watch me take my clothes off from the other room or as simple as walking in on me taking a shower... Just being secretly admired in general. Not obsessed with me in an unhealthy way but obsessed with me in a way that they can't believe I exist because I'm too good. Egoistical much? :laughing: But honestly I like being "caught in the act" and being admired from afar.


I hear you on the exhibitionism, but I don't like the secret part. I want to get buck naked right in front of the woman ...it's a CFNM thing that I have for a variety of reasons. I also like PDAs and the idea of performing sex acts (or having them performed on me) in public is hot. I don't remember Terminator 3 because I was busy making out and fingering a girl in the middle of a packed auditorium.


----------



## Riven

Aladdin Sane said:


> I have a bit of a blood fetish. I want to fuck a girl while she is on your period. It will be hard to find a girl like that cause most don't seem to be into it. I'd also love to cut someone *gently* with a razor and then lick off their blood.
> 
> I also love pantyhose and [me doing the] choking, spanking.


I could take the blood, just not the smell (yet; I'm still a virgin).


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

In the last 5 months or less, I've gone from someone who swore off sex until the next serious relationship (after having broken up with formerly the first and only person I'd ever been with orally or vaginally,) to someone who's been with close to 10 people at this point. I don't regret any of it and have in fact learned a lot about myself through all of my sexual experiences, one example being my [what I GUESS you'd call a] submissive fetish. I'm really not sure about my sexual orientation anymore, but I believe my orientation and my fetish may go hand in hand so I wanted to talk about it to try and sort my head out.

The main factor is, I've noticed an extreme assertiveness with all the guys I've been with that I've come to greatly appreciate. Even the guys who were quiet -- who were easygoing, polite, & carefree outside of bed -- were forceful with how they handled me physically. I'm not the type to just sit on my ass and do nothing by any means, but I love it when they lead. What it really comes down to is my love for the prospect of being "used" by them, so that they can take their pleasure from me. This even represents itself when they're taking their turn pleasing me. For example, one thing I've not been able to stop thinking about happened just the other night. I was messing around with one guy I like and he asked me if he could play with my ass (probably because at some point in the past I'd told him I'd had anal sex with the first guy I'd ever been with.) Even though it was an act he wanted to perform on me, I felt like he was at least partially asking because it was a fetish he had. I viewed it as an intro for him to eventually be able to fuck me there, knowing that's what he would want to end up being able to do. I'm usually really flexible about kinks because I want guys I'm with to be able to live out their fantasies through me, as long as it's nothing that would put me in danger.

Another example was from the sex I had with this one guy friend for the first time last night. As he was pushing into me, he groaned aloud about how tight I was and proceeded to talk about it after he came. Judging by the way he said it, I didn't take it to mean that he was complimenting me. It was more like he was telling me about how lost he was in the sensations of it and it turned me on because I knew he'd taken it from me. Overall there's something about seeing a guy become all animalistic and instinctive in bed that drives me insane. When I'm in bed with a guy, I don't want him to even see me as a person. I want to be seen as something that can eventually get them off in the best way, via them touching me and having me touch them however they want me to. I think that's partly why I'm so into face-fucking lately now, too. The feeling when they grab my head, forcing it down on them and holding it still when they're ready to bust in my mouth is unfathomable.

I don't want them to be trying to make me feel good. I want them making me feel good to be part of it eventually feeling good for them (because who wants to fuck a girl who's still dry, anyway.) Last night I hardly needed him to touch me letalone eat me out. I was almost instantly ready. Though if a guy randomly decides he wants to eat me out, and I discover then that he has a really good technique, I probably will ask for it every now and then as long as he actually wants to do it at the same time.

I've only been with one girl. Her technique wasn't bad, but she was so much more polite/conscientious of me than I prefer. That's the role I like to take on with the people I'm with. Maybe one day I'll meet another girl who can show me the same level of power the guys I've fucked have but until then I'm just gonna try to keep doing what's been working for me.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

-


----------



## DudeGuy

Aladdin Sane said:


> I have a bit of a blood fetish. I want to fuck a girl while she is on your period. It will be hard to find a girl like that cause most don't seem to be into it. I'd also love to cut someone *gently* with a razor and then lick off their blood.
> 
> I also love pantyhose and [me doing the] choking, spanking.


They seem apprehensive at first, but I just reassured them that I didn't mind and that it would help with the sexual tension. Get some towels down on the bed and all is well... just make sure to shove the towels off the bed and get menstrual fluid on everything; especially a hand print on the back.


omg period sex :blushed:

it's not blood.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

My husband dressed up as the joker.... like the jared leto version. Its not that im into that look normally ot anything. Ive never got turned on from the joker in a batman comic (even if the killing joke is the best.) Heath ledgers joker was amazing but not what id call sexy. Letos kind of the same. However, my husband as the joker i was weirdly into. Its hard to keep my hands off. Halloween may be awkward for everyone else...


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Asian vagina.


Everytime I talk to an asian woman, I am just overwhelmed with desire for sweet succulent asian vagina and it is all I can think about. I am left thinking, "how do I get this asian vagina?" asian vagina....


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Npowe3

idk why but i like a nice pair of legs


----------



## Lysanne201

I've always been kind of turned on by those illusions where people are put in boxes and cut in halve or have swords inserted, or the arow through the body trick etc etc...

More recently I've also gained an ice cream fettish. :blushed:






Oh I also love pressing out the pimples on someones back :blushed: so weird but so enjoyable, to bad for them the most beatifull ones hurt the most.


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

I have a major mask kink. Whenever I see anyone in a mask, I have absolutely no idea why, but I want to fuck them. It can literally be anyone, in any type of mask. I always was a bit attracted to Jason, and the Scream...hehe.

I have a foot fetish. Something about hairy, large feet....woooo...gets my motor running. 

Just a couple of the whacky things I like


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Honestly, there's nothing hotter than a woman who shamelessly loves to f**k and at the end of the day wants to f**k me and only me. Every man wants a lady in the streets and a total freak in the sheets but not every man can get with one. Consider yourself lucky if you do though. 

I'm unwilling to talk about sex and my turn ons more than that though because anyone who knows me would know I'm talking about my wife. That could end up becoming quite embarrassing to her at times. :laughing:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Ooo after thinking about this some more.

I'm not a Dom as I think BDSM is fake and boring but I'm an in-control person. I love knowing I have complete control over my woman's body and as I run my fingers up and down her she quivers uncontrollably in anticipation and from those ever so slight touches. Then whatever I choose to do next sends her over the edge and into orgasm. I think the female emotional orgasm is the most satisfying to set off. Most women have not even had one orgasm of the mind, I can induce it several times during a f**k session. I love being in control and when she's been naughty I can withhold release from her for hours.  It makes the eventual O that much more satisfying for the both of us though.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When your bodies are so in tune that by the time you're done making out, she's already wet and ready to go, 10 seconds of foreplay is all you need. :kitteh: Also, when you're wanting to give her a light peck on the lips during sex but she reaches up and gives you a very aggressive French kiss causing you to pause for a moment to fight for that kiss. Then resume coitus, still lips locked and moving more rhythmically rubbing up against her body more and moving deeper into her as a result of that elevated level of intimacy. Urgh, so hot. :blushed: Do want.


----------



## cinnabun

Being watched. Last night I was doing my fake tan, so of course I was completley naked. My boyfriend was watching something on tv, and I was doing my legs, glancing back and fourth between the tv and doing my tan. However, me being me I got distracted and forgot how many coats I put on (I only put on 2 at a time at most because I don't want to be ultra dark). While I was like oh shit I'vd forgotten, my boyfriend cut in telling me how many coats I had done, telling me he had been watching me all this time from the corner of his eye. I had no idea because I thought he was tuned into the tv...but to know he had been looking at me all this time and observing me was just...idk:blushed:...it made me feel sexy, which kind of turned me on a little. To know you're that hot you command attention at all times...idk. I really enjoy being naked in front of him, and stripping for him is so...:blushed:


----------



## xfatalxsnipez

Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttt'sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss get roooooooooooooooooooooighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhht

into the noose

|/|
|/|
|/|
|/|
|/|
|/|
|/| /¯)
|/|/\/
|/|\/
(¯¯¯)
(¯¯¯)
(¯¯¯)
(¯¯¯)
(¯¯¯)
/¯¯/\
/ ,^./\
/ / \/\
/ / \/\
( ( )/)
| | |/|
| | |/|
| | |/|
( ( )/)
\ \ / /
\ `---' /
`-----'


----------



## ECM

Memestar said:


> I really enjoy being naked in front of him, and stripping for him is so...[/COLOR][/FONT]:blushed:


----------



## Faery

Being told what to do by someone I respect. Even if it's something little and inconsequential.


----------



## angelcarnivore

Heh...


----------



## olonny

sexy accents, even if the voice is not that sexy and even if the guy is not even cute. 
Texan accent. _Any Southern US accent_. Yorkshire accent. Irish accent.


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Eset




----------



## Stopping By Woods

Hearing her use British colloquial slang...when she's French

When she looks at me, smiling and her face twitches in _that_ way

When she said she wanted to go sledging with me this winter (!)



Meteoric Shadows said:


>


...and I want to dress her up as her MMORPG character and have my evil way with her - and I'm not even a gamer.


----------



## Asmodaeus

For some reason, it's invariably a major turn-on for me whenever a sexual partner wears sexy shoes (clear heels, wedges, etc.) while we're at it.


----------



## Tropes

Meteoric Shadows said:


>


Oh god yes. Elves, fantasy costumes in general... <3


----------



## Firelily

Really i think i get turned the same as most girls. Good kissing is always a turn on but i don't understand why i get truned on by the thought of wild sex with a goodlooking stranger.


----------



## Stopping By Woods

When even her combined yawns and stretching at the end of the day sound like arousal...and make me want to simultaneously hug her and take her now.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

For some reason I love the way certain men chuckle. When they laugh, smile or look at me in a certain way it turns me on. Once I was dating someone and he chuckled and said very softly: "Awe you're so cute!" Than he chuckled again and I couldn't help myself. I grabbed him and started kissing him. It's just the way he carried himself around me and I loved his laugh. His laugh was so unbelievably sexy to me! If any man can make me laugh or smile a lot I always fall for them and when I fall in love, I normally fall hard! :blushed:

I remember when he looked at me. He sort of looked at me and was studying me. His eyes were set on mine for awhile and he smiled. Man thinking about this now gives makes me smile. =)


----------



## Purple Skies

Not Sylvester, but it's when guys turn their baseball cap backwards.


----------



## Aquiline

LillyFlower said:


> i don't understand why i get truned on by the thought of wild sex with a goodlooking stranger.


It used to be really good for our species' gene pool.

Now it's just really good.


----------



## Firelily

Acataleptic said:


> It used to be really good for our species' gene pool.
> 
> Now it's just really good.


thanks, i'll keep that in mind next time i come across one :wink:


----------



## ECM

Now, I don't have a foot fetish, but I have to say a woman's feet are remarkably cute. I like to brush my face against them if holding her leg up... and then down her leg onto more.. intimate activities...


----------



## leictreon

chub/fat/rolls

Seriously, I find rolls in a chubby girl as sexy as more "traditional" sexual parts such as the butt and the breasts. It almost never fails to make me horny (okay, as long as there isn't morbid obesity but I generally like fat, big and bbw)


----------



## Laguna

Though a rare occurence, I watched some porn hub today. Must have caught it on a good day because it defintely worked me up.
:blushed:


----------



## Saturniid

Hmm. Well, I don't generally admit to mine, but... Uhh... Sarcasm. Accompanied by the cocky 'I win' smirk. Insta-death-by-nosebleed for me. 

Also


Bellybuttons.

:I


----------



## B3LIAL

Dagan Eldr said:


> Hmm. Well, I don't generally admit to mine, but... Uhh... Sarcasm. Accompanied by the cocky 'I win' smirk. Insta-death-by-nosebleed for me.
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> Bellybuttons.
> 
> :I


How fucking uncliche.


----------



## B3LIAL

Being stalked by a cute or nerdy, dark looking girl....


----------



## B3LIAL




----------



## Saturniid

B3LIAL said:


> How fucking uncliche.



Hey, they didn't ask for originality in this.


----------



## Stopping By Woods

That when I am tramping through the French countryside with my GF, she leads the way through the forest, is jumping around and taking risks climbing slopes as much as me, looking for mushrooms, investigating everything - and I feel like I am 13/14 again and finally have the tomboy girlfriend I wanted at that age...but she is so much more


----------



## Harker

feet


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Vulnerability. Not the damaged to the core/fucked up kind, more like the 'fallen angel', scared, brokenhearted and needs rebound from shitty relationship that fell apart*cough The kinda vibe you get here, which isn't even sexual... but my brain says it is:










I feel like on a subconscious level I'm just like those sleazes that try to get in women's pants when they're sad and drunk, lol


----------



## JennyJukes

my boyfriend doing the dishes for once. so sexy.


----------



## EyesOpen

NinjaBladesOfDoom said:


> Vulnerability. Not the damaged to the core/fucked up kind, more like the 'fallen angel', scared, brokenhearted and needs rebound from shitty relationship that fell apart*cough The kinda vibe you get here, which isn't even sexual... but my brain says it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like on a subconscious level I'm just like those sleazes that try to get in women's pants when they're sad and drunk, lol



Was gonna post something similar a while ago. Not a weird savior complex or anything.. but just when a guy is emotionally open/vulnerable with me, tells me a little about the strugz... Especially if they're not particularly open in general. Turns me on like whoa. I don't get it lol


----------



## Faery

megmento said:


> @*Faery* Yey. Huge fan of platonic gestures here. ^^ Have I missed any (would you like to add some more)?


I'll play.

"Just checking on you" and "let me know when you get there" courteous type gestures.
Playful teasing and name calling.
Putting a jacket on me when I'm cold (not bothering to ask because I'm stubborn and will say "NO!")
Getting something out of my hair/off my clothes/off my face.
Practical jokes that don't end (it starts a war).
Sharing food and drinks.
Hearing them say my name casually, or in conversation to someone about me (no idea why).
Laid back communication, sending me anything without saying hi... like we're closer than saying hi.


----------



## megmento

Faery said:


> I'll play.
> 
> "Just checking on you" and "let me know when you get there" courteous type gestures.
> Playful teasing and name calling.
> Putting a jacket on me when I'm cold (not bothering to ask because I'm stubborn and will say "NO!")
> Getting something out of my hair/off my clothes/off my face.
> Practical jokes that don't end (it starts a war).
> Sharing food and drinks.
> Hearing them say my name casually, or in conversation to someone about me (no idea why).
> Laid back communication, sending me anything without saying hi... like we're closer than saying hi.


Sounds like what a couple who are also best of friends at the same time would do. Ah. It's beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquali

Why does it turn me on when he calls me "little girl" or "young lady"?


----------



## kaleidoscope

Faery said:


> Hearing them say my name casually, or in conversation to someone about me (no idea why)


OMG THIS. I don't know why, but every time a boyfriend says my name, either while we are talking or when mentioning me to someone else, I get this little _thrill_. It feels so fucking intimate, so special when said in their voice. I also believe that when you love someone, you say their name differently. Definitely a turn on.


----------



## Santa Gloss

The idea of dating an extremely productive, sexy employee has entered my daydreams. Thankfully, this person doesn't actually exist or I'd be left with the nightmare of a lawsuit.


----------



## Faery

kaleidoscope said:


> OMG THIS. I don't know why, but every time a boyfriend says my name, either while we are talking or when mentioning me to someone else, I get this little _thrill_. It feels so fucking intimate, so special when said in their voice. I also believe that when you love someone, you say their name differently. Definitely a turn on.


There's almost no wrong way to say my name because even when they're mad at me and they say it all sternly I'm like "eek!" but I like it, it's weird.


----------



## Dora

I'm still friends with my ex, we babysit each other's pets. Among other things, we live close enough and it's convenient. Well, his voice is super sexy, deep, and authoritative. When he tells his dog to "Go lie down!" He says it in such a way that _I_ would go lie down:laughing:


----------



## kaleidoscope

Dora said:


> I'm still friends with my ex, we babysit each other's pets. Among other things, we live close enough and it's convenient. Well, his voice is super sexy, deep, and authoritative. When he tells his dog to "Go lie down!" He says it in such a way that _I_ would go lie down:laughing:


Watching a man interact with his pet(s) is a total turn on, especially when they're a perfect mix of authoritative and loving/affectionate. It makes me melt. :blushed:


----------



## Dora

kaleidoscope said:


> Watching a man interact with his pet(s) is a total turn on, especially when they're a perfect mix of authoritative and loving/affectionate. It makes me melt. :blushed:


Oh _that_! Super hot! Yeah, they are a like that. Watching a man interact with _your _pets that way is possibly even hotter...


----------



## Asmodaeus

For some reason, I generally find olive-skinned women very sexy.


----------



## Dora

Getting back to the authoritative voice... I think I might have a football coach kink?:shocked:

My ex is, and Kyle Chandler is just killing me! As Coach Taylor obviously, but just saw him in Super 8, and he's got that bossy look, and... damn!


----------



## ninjahitsawall

craighuntsherbs said:


> I love strong smart women.They're often vilified but that makes them that much more attractive


yeah. Now she's being vilified by Fox too... opcorn: It's better than watching porn. (Do people even realize she went to law school? How many journalists actually have knowledge of how the legal system works?)



gritglossandrainbows said:


> The idea of dating an extremely productive, sexy employee has entered my daydreams. Thankfully, this person doesn't actually exist or I'd be left with the nightmare of a lawsuit.


lol, I have a lot of fantasies about work hookups...someplace desperate like a bathroom or a random closet/room no one goes into. 



Icy Heart said:


> For some reason, I generally find olive-skinned women very sexy.


You mean like Adriana Lima? 









or like, more Caucasian but in the sun a lot e.g. Italian, Greek (Lima has a really diverse ethnic background)?


----------



## Catwalk

Ruff' necks - that want to tumble with me; for power-play - whoever wins get to top.












[HR][/HR]

Taking turns choking ea. other; _baby baby._ Let's kiss while either is passed out (!) 


* *


----------



## Asmodaeus

ninjahitsawall said:


> You mean like Adriana Lima?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or like, more Caucasian but in the sun a lot e.g. Italian, Greek (Lima has a really diverse ethnic background)?


IMHO, both are pretty hot LOL. :kitteh:


----------



## EyesOpen

Being mentally drained/tired? Seems like the stereotype or joke is "not now, too tired" but...I kinda fantasize about coming home after a long day and getting some lovin. *shrugz* Maybe I'm wired backwards or maybe I take the stereotype too seriously and a lot of other people are actually like me and then this isn't a "why the hell..?" lol
Hmm. Maybe an enneagram 9 thing...narcotization escapism.


----------



## Enterprise

Natural red hair.

Stockings/knee-highs/garters.

Very pale or golden tanned skin.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

I just realized this today..nail-biting


----------



## SummerHaze

cubes press


----------



## Enterprise

SummerHaze said:


> cubes press


----------



## WhoPutsTheirFaceOnABus

Bunny ears, it's a long story.


----------



## titanII

When she wears my boxer briefs...usually not on for long.


----------



## MyName

Freckles. Especially redheads with freckles but a brunette with dark freckles would work too.

Women with noticeable eyebrows. I generally think of brunettes with Audrey Hepburn eyebrows for this but I recently had a big crush on a blonde with pretty golden eyebrows.



Accord2 said:


> I am straight, I feel nothing for men, but gay porn turns me on.


???


----------



## TornadicX

I noticed that healthy Ti/Te turns me on in men. I love when a man is accurate and even more-so when he executes it with his bluntness. Why the hell does Simon Cowell turn me on?


----------



## TornadicX

Girls with small tits turn me on.


----------



## ShuttleRun

BereavedBlissfulness said:


> Frustrated grunts or sighs.


Wow...


----------



## BereavedBlissfulness

ShuttleRun said:


> Wow...


Hmm? xD


----------



## BereavedBlissfulness

ShuttleRun said:


> Wow...


maybe it's because they sound like normal sex sounds? But weird thing is, they're sounds of frustration, anger, or tiredness.


----------



## TornadicX

My nipples get hard listening to this beat. (nevermind the lyrics.. holy crap that beat!! so freaking SEXYYYY) This beat is my new sugardaddy <3


----------



## ShuttleRun

BereavedBlissfulness said:


> maybe it's because they sound like normal sex sounds? But weird thing is, they're sounds of frustration, anger, or tiredness.


Well it's not really a bad thing, but I'm just thinking how easy it must be because it doesn't take that much effort to be frustrated and angry and sigh.


----------



## shazam

The whole wrestling thing fighting for position... yeah, fucking pervert.


----------



## Mmmm

I'm surprised there isn't a foreplay appreciation thread.
I think it's so hot to undress each other slowly, one piece of clothing at a time. The build up is awesome. This is an excellent example of what I'm referring to: 




It's also super sexy when your guy does something like this: 
https://youtu.be/bTcBQL4AUzU
:blushed:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Being bossed around. I was sexting the other day and the guy was repeatedly telling me what to do, then rewarding me with a "good girl" once I obeyed. And a couple nights ago I guess I was tense or something during sex (we were doing something I hadn't in a long time so it might have been making me a little nervous subconsciously,) so they ordered me quietly to relax. I whispered "Okay" immediately. Something about both occurrences drove me crazy. They don't even need to like bark at me. Just the fact that they're demanding things is enough.


----------



## Dasein

@Skittles Berry Punch

opcorn:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Dasein said:


> @Skittles Berry Punch
> 
> opcorn:


Glad to be of service.


----------



## Dasein

Skittles Berry Punch said:


> Glad to be of service.


What you have expressed is not something that I've thought much about. I've not a very assertive person. But the way you describe it in a sexual situation is very hot. Good girl. :wink:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Dasein said:


> What you have expressed is not something that I've thought much about. I've not a very assertive person. But the way you describe it in a sexual situation is very hot. Good girl. :wink:


Lol, yeah..the "good girl" thing only really works during actual sex or sexting, in my case (but I suspect you were only using that jokingly. Just can't always tell online thus I'm mentioning that in case.) Anyway, who knows, maybe it'll give you a bit of insight regarding your own interests


----------



## MisterPerfect

John from Sherlock in his sweaters!


----------



## LillyBlack

Shampoo smell. I don't know why. 

More with women than with men, but it has hit me all ways. We're doing something like getting coffee and someone walks by and I smell their hair and I can feel myself start a slow burn that makes me quietly carnal for most of the day afterwards. At least it feels nice to be walking around the world that way, sometimes. I almost never get instantly turned on, but certain smells can start a long fuse that is impossible to put out while being a good girl.


----------



## ShuttleRun

LillyBlack said:


> Shampoo smell. I don't know why.
> 
> More with women than with men, but it has hit me all ways. We're doing something like getting coffee and someone walks by and I smell their hair and I can feel myself start a slow burn that makes me quietly carnal for most of the day afterwards. At least it feels nice to be walking around the world that way, sometimes. I almost never get instantly turned on, but certain smells can start a long fuse that is impossible to put out while being a good girl.


Yeah, I think most people are attracted to shampoo smell in women.


----------



## Dora

When competent and strong men are vulnerable on the inside, and if I get to see that. BBC's Sherlock Holmes is that.










Makes me want to love them all that much more.


----------



## jalapeno

As uncomfortable as it makes me to say this, sometimes hearing/reading stories about rape turns me on. Something about the shameless, brute masculine force. (Obviously do not condone any such behaviour IRL. I've been disturbed at my reaction )


----------



## isamanthax

Black eyes.
Men's hands. _Hands_, oh my god.
Cuddling.


----------



## Hiraeth

When my boyfriend explains things to me, stuff that I know nothing about, but he knows a lot about them.


----------



## Kore

I'm forced to admit things that are shameful while being pleasured or while pleasuring. If I can't admit to it then painful teasing will begin until I can. More points if the voice used is quiet, mocking or slightly amused at my weakness.


----------



## HermioneG

isamanthax said:


> Black eyes.
> Men's hands. _Hands_, oh my god.
> Cuddling.


HANDS. Manly, rough, working man hands.


----------



## tinyheart

I wouldn't say "turn me on" but appeal to me, sure:

-eyes that capture you whole
-hands that are strong
-if he can sing
-just explain things to me logically and impersonally it's fun and soothing, especially when I'm anxious


----------



## Mange

Dimples

Hands 

Watching them get dressed


----------



## NAP

The sound of my microwave beeping


----------



## Hypaspist

HermioneG said:


> HANDS. Manly, rough, working man hands.


Do I get bonus points for the oil and AvGas?


----------



## HermioneG

Hypaspist said:


> Do I get bonus points for the oil and AvGas?


Sure. Temporarily. Now go wash those fuckers and feel me up.


----------



## SgtPepper

Dora said:


> When competent and strong men are vulnerable on the inside, and if I get to see that. BBC's Sherlock Holmes is that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me want to love them all that much more.



what about an incompetent man crying because he can't tie his shoes?


----------



## security

Fire. and hell if I know why.
campfires. Candles. hell even when someone lights a cigg.
the flame burns hot around fire.


----------



## Dora

Aeneas321 said:


> what about an incompetent man crying because he can't tie his shoes?


Nah, competence is a turn on.


----------



## Gorgon

moved post


----------



## megmento

When someone pinches my cheeks, like my ENTP friend does. Probably.

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Librarylady

Roleplay, costumes, geeky/nerdy glasses


----------



## Kore




----------



## tinyheart

megmento said:


> When someone pinches my cheeks, like my ENTP friend does. Probably.
> 
> Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


Why am I not surprised.


----------



## tinyheart

Dora said:


> Nah, competence is a turn on.


*applause*


----------



## megmento

mytinyheart said:


> Why am I not surprised.


Ahahahahahaha.


----------



## tinyheart

Passion about whatever it is he's into (of course that depends what it is and the individual himself). Something that he works hard for. The kind of guy where the only reason he looked up from his focus was to see me, and even if I have nothing to add to his intellectual/academic/professional/recreational pursuits, he chose me because he thinks his life would somehow be a lot less meaningful without me. And supports me in my pursuits, motivates me, and pushes me towards excellence. And I can do the same for him somehow. And despite our differences we find some common ground and shelter within each others' minds and balance as well as unconventional ideas that can be applied to our respective pursuits.

Also someone who gives me space to breathe.

Also loyalty and integrity.

Also a beautiful mind.


----------



## security

Pinching cheeks turns you on..Hmm.must be interesting when at family reunions.


----------



## BearRun

Warm brown eyes do way more to me than they should. They're pretty common so I don't make as much eye contact with men as I should. 










































This is probably part of the reason I didn't date for a long time. I'm lost in a sea of men with attractive brown eyes. It's better if I don't look too closely if I want to hold coherent conversations.


----------



## hal0hal0

If you watch this without getting turned on then you will never find true love:


----------



## Newton John

I learned a new word the other day, "sapiosexual" which means someone who is attracted to intelligent people. 

My first partner said to me you always go for the clever ones - she wasn't at all modest. I know men who have beautiful but dull partners because that's what makes them feel good. This makes no sense to me. When I was in my teens, a friend of mine said he didn't know how I could go out with an intelligent girl - yet he ended up married to one. 

I think I am one of these sapiosexuals because I am inordinately fond of intelligent women but it also helps if they sound, look, feel and smell good. If possible, I also like them confident, sensual, spontaneous, affectionate, loyal and honest. Oh! I nearly forgot, most important of all, funny.

So, basically, I am picky. Fortunately, I managed to find one that fits my spec.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Kore said:


>


+1 A nice pair of hands is definitely a weakness for me. Competent and well groomed(clipped nails & toe nails~I do not like any form of nails on a guy~


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Newton John said:


> I learned a new word the other day, "sapiosexual" which means someone who is attracted to intelligent people.
> 
> My first partner said to me you always go for the clever ones - she wasn't at all modest. I know men who have beautiful but dull partners because that's what makes them feel good. This makes no sense to me. When I was in my teens, a friend of mine said he didn't know how I could go out with an intelligent girl - yet he ended up married to one.
> 
> I think I am one of these sapiosexuals because I am inordinately fond of intelligent women but it also helps if they sound, look, feel and smell good. If possible, I also like them confident, sensual, spontaneous, affectionate, loyal and honest. Oh! I nearly forgot, most important of all, funny.
> 
> So, basically, I am picky. Fortunately, I managed to find one that fits my spec.


My dad gave me this as a gag/funny gift


----------



## Conspiracy

Honestly? The idea of rape. I don't know why it just does. I obviously do not condone actual rape in any way.


----------



## BNB

Chicks with back dimples


----------



## tinyheart

Scowling and growling


----------



## Purrfessor

mytinyheart said:


> Scowling and growling


Hey I'm good at that!

Ive also been practicing purring but that's really hard to do. It's like a growl that you have to filter but you have to be careful cuz it can be more like snoring which is super unsexy 

These are my goals in life >.> IQ of 160 and this is what I choose to do

My favorite thing is this really deep lions growl while staring in the mirror at myself intensely. So dramatic 

yeah I know single forever


----------



## Stawker

mytinyheart said:


> Scowling and growling


----------



## SilverKing

I don't know why but I love hair, their smell, how it feels, etc. specially when it's brown


----------



## tinyheart

Watching films or television, or reading books or comics. And there's that one guy who's just a total bastard,
either bc he goes and annihilates an entire population or what. His eyes show no emotion, only see what they want to see, or are like black holes. He looks at you and sees nothing. He either has a voice that commands armies or with subtle word will silence you. Forever.
Smiles like a child when he gets what he wants. Laughs darkly and has dark humour. Can be forgiving and merciful at moments. Inner conflict. Beard of awesome. Is the alpha of a wolf pack. Idk. Basically a dark guy.






^guess which one is me lol


----------



## Mange

there are a lot of stereotypically "masculine" characteristics that I find attractive on women. 

Women who are taller than me or as tall as me are not something i encounter very often. when i do i can't help but think about them.. throwing me against a wall or otherwise dominating me... 

toned arms and legs. _tattooed_ and toned. in a tank top. sweaty. >->

and somewhat vascular/strong hands. im very particular about the shape of a person's hands. delicate/fragile female hands are not attractive to me.

*cue all the people telling me I should just be with a man and haven't had the right dick yet*


----------



## Asmodaeus

For some reason, I find clear heels irresistibly sexy…


----------



## sicksadworlds

Whispering in my ear, it doesn't matter what it is, it could be like "potatoes" and i'd be like hmmm yesss.. potatoes..


----------



## tinyheart

That look of determination is pretty hot too...


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Red Mange said:


> there are a lot of stereotypically "masculine" characteristics that I find attractive on women.
> 
> Women who are taller than me or as tall as me are not something i encounter very often. when i do i can't help but think about them.. throwing me against a wall or otherwise dominating me...
> 
> toned arms and legs. _tattooed_ and toned. in a tank top. sweaty. >->
> 
> and somewhat vascular/strong hands. im very particular about the shape of a person's hands. delicate/fragile female hands are not attractive to me.
> 
> *cue all the people telling me I should just be with a man and haven't had the right dick yet*


Huh, get out of my head. I always assumed you would prefer the opposite (femme), since you gave out masculine vibes. Yeah, pretty silly...


----------



## Mange

WamphyriThrall said:


> Huh, get out of my head. I always assumed you would prefer the opposite (femme), since you gave out masculine vibes. Yeah, pretty silly...


Honestly I like all kinds. I myself am androgynous in appearance and the way I carry myself isn't particularly masculine. A lot of people I've met are surprised when I tell them I'm a lesbian. Well they used to be surprised, anyway. My hair is super gay now. (shaved the side of my head) 

The fact of the matter is----> Butch women are still women. I don't care about the clothes they wear - what matters is when they take them off.


edit: i feel like i could've worded this better and it's bothering me but w/e


----------



## Cherry

- When masculine (and attractive) guys view me as/treat me as goddess-like/the best looking person they ever did see
- Being frustrated/defensive towards offensive but unbearably cute/*confidently* quirky/appealing (which I usually won't admit) ENTP men
- Unpretentious men in suits who also happen to smell good (that's not really unusual though)
- Monica Bellucci (this is unusual because I'm straight) :laughing:


----------



## Squirt

I don't know what this says about me, but black men in thick glasses, nice suits, or shirtless. But not any other ethnicity with those things. Go figure.


----------



## caity811

- A guy's voice. I find nice voices so attractive. 
- Being choked. It always gets me going, especially when a guy looks me in the eyes while doing it.


----------



## Purrfessor

Inferior functions :kitteh:


----------



## knife

Playing humiliation games. Sooooo hottttttttt


----------



## Eternally Changing

I never thought this would happen, but... I think I might be a cougar :shocked:


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Assertive women. :shocked:


_I guess opposites really DO attract!_ roud:


----------



## Introvertia

Faceless. Masks. Gold and silver painted bodies.


----------



## luna fleur

Psychological/physical abuse.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Ponies.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

My own body.


----------



## deadgirlrunning

Eternally Changing said:


> I never thought this would happen, but... I think I might be a cougar :shocked:


Same except I'm 26 and don't have kids. Somehow the idea of teaching a younger guy (18 or over though, I'm not a pedophile!) how to be sexual and kind of controlling them turns me on :shocked:


----------



## Eternally Changing

deadgirlrunning said:


> Same except I'm 26 and don't have kids. Somehow the idea of teaching a younger guy (18 or over though, I'm not a pedophile!) how to be sexual and kind of controlling them turns me on :shocked:


I'm pretty sure you don't have to have kids to be a cougar (I surely don't). That's a MILF.

But YES, that is my fantasy also. And they should definitely be over 18 - don't wanna go to jail over it (as if I would actually act on any of this :laughing


----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## MyName

Since they're being discussed and we have a few of them in this thread, cougars. :blushed: Even though I know exactly why they turn me on. :wink:


----------



## Cherry

Long haired guys...

(except that's more of a random attraction thing than a "turn on")


----------



## knife

Eternally Changing said:


> I'm pretty sure you don't have to have kids to be a cougar (I surely don't). That's a MILF.
> 
> But YES, that is my fantasy also. And they should definitely be over 18 - don't wanna go to jail over it (as if I would actually act on any of this :laughing


I didn't think you were a cougar tho?

Would that make me ... the male equivalent of a cougar? :shocked:


----------



## Echoe

Stelliferous said:


> Inferior functions :kitteh:



lol if you mean people whose primary function is your inferior function, then yes, add me to the list.


----------



## Eternally Changing

knife said:


> I didn't think you were a cougar tho?
> 
> Would that make me ... the male equivalent of a cougar? :shocked:


But I _am_ a cougar, I just haven't acted on it outside of the internet (unless you count a 2-year age difference, which isn't much). Also, I do tend to attract much younger guys, I just haven't always felt comfortable with the idea of being intimate with them.

And no Silly, there is no distinction of male cougars because it's not taboo for older men to dig younger women. Silly knife :kitteh:


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Bellybuttons.


----------



## Eternally Changing

fartface said:


> I know why this turns me on. Just being animals without structure. Of course there is etiquette.


You're not the only one! I also find the idea of unbridled primal sex appealing. I get so caught up in my own thoughts all the time... the idea of letting it all go and just being an animal for a while sounds refreshing.


----------



## easter

hands.










no, really. I love hands.


----------



## Acrylic

easter said:


> hands.
> 
> no, really. I love hands.


My hands are my own, but they're
Not yours, they are my own, but they're
Not yours, they are my own and
I am never broken


----------



## easter

Despotic Ocelot said:


> My hands are my own, but they're
> Not yours, they are my own, but they're
> Not yours, they are my own and
> I am never broken


Thank you for providing me with the right songs for my fetish :lemo:


----------



## Purrfessor

easter said:


> hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, really. I love hands.


like all kinds? Or do you judge different hands based on standards?


----------



## easter

Stelliferous said:


> like all kinds? Or do you judge different hands based on standards?


No. I prefer hands that look strong. People who work with their hands or play the guitar for exaple have mostly nice hands.


----------



## Acrylic




----------



## deviants

Blood...






















so on and so forth.


----------



## tinyheart

Awesome voice.


----------



## bekette24

"Have you eaten yet?"
"Are you hungry?"
"Can I bring you anything?"
"Want to eat?"


or any variation of the sort.


----------



## Ballerina Boy

Why is horse-back riding more fun than bull riding? I mean I why riding a horse is a good time and all, but where do we draw the line with bulls?

I also don't get where hair color comes into play with preference. I mean I understand physical appeal and what catches the eye usually invokes interest, but where and when does something like that sort of interest develop?


----------



## luna fleur

Christian Bale in American Psycho. 

why? why? whyyy???


----------



## tinyheart

Calmness during a storm


----------



## dulcinea

having to pee....but only for so long, then it gets annoying.


----------



## .17485

Women with long hair and they put it in a ponytail, bun or french twist hairstyle.


----------



## MyName

Women with abs. No idea why. I guess it's a symbol of vitality/constitution.


----------



## olonny

luna fleur said:


> Christian Bale in American Psycho.
> 
> why? why? whyyy???


Christian Bale anywhere, anytime


----------



## low

knives/blood/cutting in a consensual and sexual context


----------



## calicobts

Asphyxiation, not sure why.


----------



## goldthysanura

exhibitionism and being complimented


----------



## SevSevens

LuxInTenebris said:


> I fail to see the relation.


Full moon...lupus means wolf, and selena gomez has lupus, and she made this music video.


----------



## LuxInTenebris

My apologies. I was not familiar with Selena's musical work as it's not something I would listen to. Thanks for the link.

I think I don't identify myself with wolves, another animal might suit me better..


----------



## jtour

Not a proper hatefucking, but just having a woman I'd never willingly have a relationship with, or anything in common at all. 

No emotions, unless the famous savage lust is an emotion, just using a woman completely up sexually, for as long as I choose, and both of us walk away.

I thought I'd seen or done it all, but never this kind of one-nighter.

ETA In the "interest" of coming clean, I can't get this idea out of my head. This is fucking weird, and this is not on any bucket list, and I have no idea where this came from. I sort of have this image of fucking a woman, sort of missionary, but nice and hot, we're both into it, and cutting her head off with, I don't know, some kind of sword (don't ask me b/c I don't do Ren Faire or Nipponophile bullshit). Blood's flying like a Tarantino movie or Rohmer's *Lancelot du Lac*, and I just keep pumping away until I finish inside of her.

Yeah, I can see where my fantasy #1 is alluring: kind of anonymous sex with a cypher of a woman in good physical shape, who's just down-to-fuck.

#2, no I don't know what the fuck that is. I like the ladies, I like the ladyparts, I can eat a woman out on the rag and my face doesn't look like a goddamned maxipad, I think the smell of a clean woman is the best thing in the world. I certainly don't want to hurt someone I love or even like, and this is no way to dispose of an enemy. Fucking A, that's weird as shit.

Sometimes maybe it would have been good to lay that one on some psychoanalyst back when people believed in depth psychology, and leeches, bloodletting, the unconscious and all that. Probably make a cute story.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I think this left such a big impression on me because all we were able to do is make out at the time and we both get turned on super easy. Anyway we were going at it and he was moaning (I think because we've talked about sex before ever actually doing anything, and he said he liked how I was tonguing him/said it reminded him that I like giving head.) I keep thinking about the yummy sounds he made. I wish I could have pinned him down and really fucked him up just to hear more of it v_v


----------



## LuxInTenebris

jtour said:


> Not a proper hatefucking, but just having a woman I'd never willingly have a relationship with, or anything in common at all.
> 
> No emotions, unless the famous savage lust is an emotion, just using a woman completely up sexually, for as long as I choose, and both of us walk away.
> 
> I thought I'd seen or done it all, but never this kind of one-nighter.
> 
> ETA In the "interest" of coming clean, I can't get this idea out of my head. This is fucking weird, and this is not on any bucket list, and I have no idea where this came from. I sort of have this image of fucking a woman, sort of missionary, but nice and hot, we're both into it, and cutting her head off with, I don't know, some kind of sword (don't ask me b/c I don't do Ren Faire or Nipponophile bullshit). Blood's flying like a Tarantino movie or Rohmer's *Lancelot du Lac*, and I just keep pumping away until I finish inside of her.
> 
> Yeah, I can see where my fantasy #1 is alluring: kind of anonymous sex with a cypher of a woman in good physical shape, who's just down-to-fuck.
> 
> #2, no I don't know what the fuck that is. I like the ladies, I like the ladyparts, I can eat a woman out on the rag and my face doesn't look like a goddamned maxipad, I think the smell of a clean woman is the best thing in the world. I certainly don't want to hurt someone I love or even like, and this is no way to dispose of an enemy. Fucking A, that's weird as shit.
> 
> Sometimes maybe it would have been good to lay that one on some psychoanalyst back when people believed in depth psychology, and leeches, bloodletting, the unconscious and all that. Probably make a cute story.


Interesting. Fucking savage. Pretty sure I've been there. Weird? not really.


----------



## 7rr7s

SevSevens said:


> when i have diarrhea and she gives me head on the toilet...


Blumpkin breath bitchez make the world go 'round.


----------



## HankSabbath

I like animal ears and maybe little wings, bpI guess furries but not full on outfits, sort of.

I like legs a lot, like when women stick ther legs up in the air and stuff like that but I am embarassing but really nothing else or unusual.


----------



## HankSabbath

SevSevens said:


> Full moon...lupus means wolf, and selena gomez has lupus, and she made this music video.


Ah yes, shit music.


----------



## Queen of Cups

When I see the bruises his finger prints left on my thighs.
Makes me want to repeat the actions that caused them.


----------



## SevSevens

HankSabbath said:


> Ah yes, shit music.


yes...some of the darkest, shittiest, crappiest, smelliest shit there is on the internet.


----------



## AngelWithAShotgun

When he does something "out of the blue" and asks me if I like it. Like, for the first time he put his arm around me, he said very gently, "Do you like it when I put my arm around you?" I melted. It's just so hot for some reason


----------



## Dissenter

This blue-eyed, blond-haired, history major Belgian INFJ guy on facebook who "loved" my comment and directed me to this group. I was tempted to let you know what a hottie I thought you were. *drools*

Ugh, this is so cliched.


----------



## Lykae

When I first found my personality type. I did endless research on it and I stumbled on the ”compatability” section. And reading the description for ENTP was like the hottest thing ever. 

Idk why, I have obviously never consciously met one. But they sound seriously hot to me.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I kind of miss my fwb. I'm in an open relationship so if he ever wanted to mess around again, I could. But I think it's a thing of the past. 

We were so comfortable with each other at the time that we would literally just lay there naked against each other, and he'd have me tease his balls with my hand just because it felt good. But knowing it was obviously hot at the same time and that I was just keeping at it, turning him on while neither of us said or did anything more than that, was almost a tantric experience. I want something like that again.


----------



## sippingcappucino

I love model-like figures. Pale, slender, tall, sharp eyes; thin wrist with big hands and piano fingers. Maybe I’m attracted to vampires, I dunno (No, not a twilight fan). But I’ve always liked them better than big biceps and huge muscles. Muscles scare me.


----------



## Sgossette94

HankSabbath said:


> I like animal ears and maybe little wings, bpI guess furries but not full on outfits, sort of.
> 
> I like legs a lot, like when women stick ther legs up in the air and stuff like that but I am embarassing but really nothing else or unusual.


I understand mate, I have a thing for tails. Not into a partner acting like an animal or wearing a suit, but for some reason if they are in a short skirt and there's a tail when they turn around that's just hot.


----------



## king sparkelz

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> I refuse to reveal my fetishes.


 I respect that


----------



## Sgossette94

@LemniscateWolf

Are you any good? It's so difficult to find a decent chess player these days. :winky:


----------



## tinyheart

Patience when it's needed, impatience when it's conveniently hot.


----------



## jtour

I'd like to experience how mentally, emotionally, and physically aroused I can become with a woman, and vice versa, while performing every sexual, physical, bodily form of contact I know how, short of penetrating her with my penis, or even touching her vulva or vagina at all, maybe.

I'd like to know for long each of us could resist, and I'd also like to know if it's possible to have such an experience without physical touch at all, purely emotionally and mentally. 

I think the mind can hold some very profound capabilities that, for obvious reasons, one is not always inclined to experiment with when shacked up with somebody or just fooling around.


----------



## marblecloud95

lifeisanillusion said:


> I instantly got hard as I am now while writing this. It sounds like this creepy, out of shape, asshole does a better job pleasing her than I do my wife. My wife doesn't moan that loud when we have sex.


You can remedy this issue by printing out a full rgb headshot of Danny Devito, glue and paste it on a paper bag, cut out some air holes for yourself and be prepared for heavy squirting:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## marblecloud95

Number5 said:


> Haha, I can debate basically anything, from feminism, socialism, capitalism or any other social issues. Without being personally incensed. I just enjoy debating for the pursuit of sharpening my ideas. Is that Nietzsche in your profile picture?


yeah, but hows your skills when it comes to sucking on some nice fat, hairy, flapjack man tiddies


----------



## marblecloud95

Rventurelli said:


> The one I _remember_ having the most pleasure in reading was the _Antichrist_ for some reason,


You should watch the film adaptation Lars Von Trier did, also for the most pleasurable experience, id recommend not looking at any spoilers or reviews.


----------



## Rventurelli

marblecloud95 said:


> You should watch the film adaptation Lars Von Trier did, also for the most pleasurable experience, id recommend not looking at any spoilers or reviews.


Just the concept already _seems_ amazing! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Dedbyte




----------



## WarMoose9

Aggression from both parties. I get really turned on when I can feel how my girlfriend bites me and scratches open my back while having sex.


----------



## Rventurelli

WarMoose9 said:


> Aggression from both parties. I get really turned on when I can feel how my girlfriend bites me and scratches open my back while having sex.


Is she one of those _vampires_? I remember _every time_ I had a cut or whatever, anything that bled, my ex-wife would jump at it and suck it.


----------



## dulcinea

I know why the hell does it?


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

When somebody is hot i stop caring what kind of person he is. If i don't ever meet him, lol


----------



## Rventurelli

Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> View attachment 784338
> 
> 
> View attachment 784346
> 
> 
> View attachment 784354
> 
> 
> When somebody is hot i stop caring what kind of person he is. If i don't ever meet him, lol


Kind of reminds me of _my mother_ saying that _Charles Manson_ was handsome.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Rventurelli said:


> Kind of reminds me of _my mother_ saying that _Charles Manson_ was handsome.


Haha handsome doesn't mean awesome, fortunately (in these cases). I'm really tempted to yell something immature like "omg i'm not ur mom" but instead i'll just stay calm and say that, well, being any sort of criminal that doesn't involve you changing your looks, does not make you look incredibly uglier.

Besides, it's fun to have discussions like these instead of keeping it all serious talk.

Just curious, why do you seem like italics so much? I don't mind it, some people use lots of bold, but why italics for you?


----------



## Rventurelli

Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> Haha handsome doesn't mean awesome, fortunately (in these cases). I'm really tempted to yell something immature like "omg i'm not ur mom" but instead i'll just stay calm and say that, well, being any sort of criminal that doesn't involve you changing your looks, does not make you look incredibly uglier.
> 
> Besides, it's fun to have discussions like these instead of keeping it all serious talk.
> 
> Just curious, why do you seem like italics so much? I don't mind it, some people use lots of bold, but why italics for you?


_Of course_ you are not my mom, I am 24 and you are 16 

_I do_ understand your argument, it is something that seems to be _pretty common_ in women to care for looks _way more_ than men do. How many times in a *political debate* have I heard women focusing _entirely_ on how someone looks or presents himself instead of the _content_ of what is being said. "Oh my, this guy looks atrocious!", "He is horrible!", "He does not know how to hold the microphone!", "Couldn't they find someone better to transmit the message?".

_My favourite_ was when I showed an interview to my mother of a very well dressed, polite and handsome right-wing man where he was talking about organized crime, and my mother, _even being leftist_, couldn't stop saying "Oh my, this guy is a genius, look how well dressed he is... Wait... He does not know how to hold the microphone!"

Yes,_ sometimes_ we need to have some fun.

About the italics... I use bold as well, just use it for different functions. Usually I use italics to highlight _conditionals_ or things that might be skipped when one is _reading fast_; this is to avoid confusion while keeping it easy on the eyes. So for example, I highlight that is it _my opinion_, that something _usually_ is the case... That way people do not reply something like "ah, but I know this exception" or, "that is not true!" I am making it _clear_ that it is _usually_, so_ there are _exceptions and that it is my opinion, so it is _not necessarily_ true. Bold sticks _too much_ to the eye, so if I send a message with ten, twelve or more bold statements it looks arrogant and mean, as if I am shouting or affirming something is true _above all discussion_.

It is _my understanding_ that if people are using the _same terms_ for the _same meanings_ and if they read/hear the same thing, _90 percent or more_ of arguments are _avoided_. For example, someone says "I do not think it is right to smoke weed" but someone only hears or reads "it is right to smoke weed", there is an _obvious_ distortion there or, if _for example_, one uses the _term_ "rape" to mean any _violent means of having non consensual sex_ while the other one thinks _seduction_ can be equated to rape, those two are bound to have an argument because they _are not _describing the same action. Believe it or not, I have heard an evangelical christian saying his ex-girlfriend raped him because he wanted to marry virgin and she _seduced_ him into having sex before that and I have heard a feminist complaining the protagonist in the song "_Politician_" by _Cream_ is "rapy" because he is trying to_ seduce_ the woman with the lines: "come on baby, get in to my big black car... I wanna just show you, what my politics are."

I _do use_ bold when highlighting a time period or topic, like "the *1980s*" or "*ideology*", "*cinema*", etc. The reason for that is that it happens _far fewer times_ in a post than a quantification or clarification, and permits people to just scan their eyes through the message and see if it is relevant for them to read it or not due to it being off topic _or_ something they know will "trigger" them.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

This video;


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Rventurelli said:


> _Of course_ you are not my mom, I am 24 and you are 16
> 
> _I do_ understand your argument, it is something that seems to be _pretty common_ in women to care for looks _way more_ than men do.


Eh, yeah, that's right. I'm actually not as superficial as most girls my age. In fact, at the age of 13/14 i was ranting about people being too superficial and not understanding what's important. It's just the moment i saw a picture of him (a photo, not a propaganda t-shirt) all the superficial parts of me, i guess, kind of erupted at the same time. I hadn't actually called anybody 'hot' or 'gorgeous' or 'super-handsome'...like, ever. It was just the time for me to erupt.



> Yes,_ sometimes_ we need to have some fun.


Of course!



> About the italics... I use bold as well, just use it for different functions. Usually I use italics to highlight _conditionals_ or things that might be skipped when one is _reading fast_; this is to avoid confusion while keeping it easy on the eyes. So for example, I highlight that is it _my opinion_, that something _usually_ is the case... That way people do not reply something like "ah, but I know this exception" or, "that is not true!" I am making it _clear_ that it is _usually_, so_ there are _exceptions and that it is my opinion, so it is _not necessarily_ true. Bold sticks _too much_ to the eye, so if I send a message with ten, twelve or more bold statements it looks arrogant and mean, as if I am shouting or affirming something is true _above all discussion_.


Nice, i was just overwhelmed at the amount of italic words the first time i read something you wrote. It's good to know that you have a few reasonable intentions while writing with italics.

It is actually a lot easier on the eyes. Bold does look mean, and i've seen quite a few people overuse it to spam chats and forums.



> It is _my understanding_ that if people are using the _same terms_ for the _same meanings_ and if they read/hear the same thing, _90 percent or more_ of arguments are _avoided_. For example, someone says "I do not think it is right to smoke weed" but someone only hears or reads "it is right to smoke weed", there is an _obvious_ distortion there or, if _for example_, one uses the _term_ "rape" to mean any _violent means of having non consensual sex_ while the other one thinks _seduction_ can be equated to rape, those two are bound to have an argument because they _are not _describing the same action.


Nuances can really trigger people, especially in the Internet age. Getting triggered seriously turns people off. Although it's not always their fault, some people should at least try to read more carefully before replying. I can do the same: Enter a very recklessly phrased comment, then re-read the statement that triggered me, and then realize that i thought it meant something completely different.



> Believe it or not, I have heard an evangelical christian saying his ex-girlfriend raped him because he wanted to marry virgin and she _seduced_ him into having sex before that and I have heard a feminist complaining the protagonist in the song "_Politician_" by _Cream_ is "rapy" because he is trying to_ seduce_ the woman with the lines: "come on baby, get in to my big black car... I wanna just show you, what my politics are."
> 
> I _do use_ bold when highlighting a time period or topic, like "the *1980s*" or "*ideology*", "*cinema*", etc. The reason for that is that it happens _far fewer times_ in a post than a quantification or clarification, and permits people to just scan their eyes through the message and see if it is relevant for them to read it or not due to it being off topic _or_ something they know will "trigger" them.


Oh lord. We are truly in *the age of being triggered*.

Good use of bold is using it sparingly and carefully, like you described. Then it can be great for people's understanding of a topic.


----------



## Rventurelli

Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> Eh, yeah, that's right. I'm actually not as superficial as most girls my age. In fact, at the age of 13/14 i was ranting about people being too superficial and not understanding what's important. It's just the moment i saw a picture of him (a photo, not a propaganda t-shirt) all the superficial parts of me, i guess, kind of erupted at the same time. I hadn't actually called anybody 'hot' or 'gorgeous' or 'super-handsome'...like, ever. It was just the time for me to erupt.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, i was just overwhelmed at the amount of italic words the first time i read something you wrote. It's good to know that you have a few reasonable intentions while writing with italics.
> 
> It is actually a lot easier on the eyes. Bold does look mean, and i've seen quite a few people overuse it to spam chats and forums.
> 
> 
> Nuances can really trigger people, especially in the Internet age. Getting triggered seriously turns people off. Although it's not always their fault, some people should at least try to read more carefully before replying. I can do the same: Enter a very recklessly phrased comment, then re-read the statement that triggered me, and then realize that i thought it meant something completely different.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord. We are truly in *the age of being triggered*.
> 
> Good use of bold is using it sparingly and carefully, like you described. Then it can be great for people's understanding of a topic.


It is _fortunate_ that you are not as superficial as _most girls your age_. Part of the reason I _most of the times_ go for _older women_ is because women in their late teens and early 20s tend to be _way too immature_ and _superficial_ for my liking, _unfortunately_. It has_ nothing_ to do with preferring the looks of those older than me (usually between late 20s to late 30s).

About my _overall taste_ for the physical aspects of women I _tend_ to favour traits that suggest someone more _intellectual_ and _conservative_, also, in contradictory fashion, both a _cute and harmless_ and a _strong-willed look_ are extremely attractive to me, for different reasons. Additionally, being blunt, I am a really big fan of tits, if not enormously big. The body mass index that usually attracts me more are between 23-28, so close to being overweight or overweight, however, not approaching obese. Huge turn downs for me are tattoos (the bigger and more visible the worse), gauges, piercings and similar things; clothes that are too revealing and too sexual also makes me less interested. So I am not swayed by a "Bond Girl", top model or Playboy bunny.

Sorry for making it overwhelming, although as explained there are well-thought reasons for that. Now, imagine if instead of italics they were bold? That would make it much worse, wouldn't it?

Yes, it _happens frequently _that the first time you read something you _do not_ really get the message as it was portrayed and then while you are replying or just before sending it you notice the person did not really meant what you thought at first _or_, sometimes you only really notice after they reply it back to you clarifying... I am trying to prevent that with the italics and bold. Also after sending it I re-read it again to be sure it really gets the point across.

I _tend_ also to do the same when speaking to someone, however, in a _different way_. I will ask questions and make allegories in order to see if _my understanding_ of what the other person is saying _really is_ what they were trying to express. This takes some time, _nevertheless_, people tend to prefer it and keep conversations going because they sense a _genuine interest_ on my part to understand their message instead of the common "yeah", "right", "okay" that you get when people just want you to stop talking and/or are pretending to listen to you.

_My belief_ is the only time you should use the word "trigger" in a _non-ironic fashion_ like we are doing now is if you are referring to the thing you pull on a gun if someone invades your home or is in a position to harm you or your loved ones.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Rventurelli said:


> It is _fortunate_ that you are not as superficial as _most girls your age_. Part of the reason I _most of the times_ go for _older women_ is because women in their late teens and early 20s tend to be _way too immature_ and _superficial_ for my liking, _unfortunately_. It has_ nothing_ to do with preferring the looks of those older than me (usually between late 20s to late 30s).


Oh, wow, i've actually never heard that from a guy before, except one kid who dated a girl 3 years older than him and she was pretty immature. Most of the time it's girls who think guys are less mature and too superficial. Have you had specific experiences when you found that a woman younger than you was way to shallow for your taste?

That's cool, are you actually a conservative? I only remember you saying that the negatives outweigh the positives of communism. Sometimes people's tastes in clothes and the opposite gender can reflect things they believe.



> ... I am trying to prevent that with the italics and bold. Also after sending it I re-read it again to be sure it really gets the point across.


I appreciate that. It's never nice to mess words up and maybe with some textual features thrown in it's easier to see the real message.



> I _tend_ also to do the same when speaking to someone, however, in a _different way_. I will ask questions and make allegories in order to see if _my understanding_ of what the other person is saying _really is_ what they were trying to express. This takes some time, _nevertheless_, people tend to prefer it and keep conversations going because they sense a _genuine interest_ on my part to understand their message instead of the common "yeah", "right", "okay" that you get when people just want you to stop talking and/or are pretending to listen to you.


Wow, that's complicated. I just say straightforward things and hope the other person can give me a good response.

Keeping conversations going is just asking the other people about themselves, really. People love talking about themselves. Even me, unless someone wants me to complete a huge long survey to find my Enneagram type. It is nice to have genuine conversations once in a while, but i just kind of give up if someone is pretending to listen. My time has better uses XD



> _My belief_ is the only time you should use the word "trigger" in a _non-ironic fashion_ like we are doing now is if you are referring to the thing you pull on a gun if someone invades your home or is in a position to harm you or your loved ones.


Sorry, i use that word a lot because people my age use it as some sort of slang to say "anger" or "offend". Besides, it's funnier to use "Triggered" in a meme. And what about "trigger" as in "set something off"? Triggering a tirade of complaints, a bomb, etc.


----------



## k9a4b

I want a sexy woman to dominate me and command me to worship her and eat her ass and pussy


----------



## ThisNameWorks

k9a4b said:


> I want a sexy woman to dominate me and command me to worship her and eat her ass and pussy


. . Yeah with pegging and choking and getting pissed on!

Sorry just kidding. Nothing wrong with your kink though. I get into dominance as well.


----------



## k9a4b

StalksEveryone said:


> . . Yeah with pegging and choking and getting pissed on!
> 
> Sorry just kidding. Nothing wrong with your kink though. I get into dominance as well.


LOL nah but getting pissed on sounds kinda hot :thinking:


----------



## ThisNameWorks

k9a4b said:


> LOL nah but getting pissed on sounds kinda hot :thinking:


Is that a pun?


----------



## k9a4b

StalksEveryone said:


> Is that a pun?


No... but piss is warm, true


----------



## Rventurelli

Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> Oh, wow, i've actually never heard that from a guy before, except one kid who dated a girl 3 years older than him and she was pretty immature. Most of the time it's girls who think guys are less mature and too superficial. Have you had specific experiences when you found that a woman younger than you was way to shallow for your taste?
> 
> That's cool, are you actually a conservative? I only remember you saying that the negatives outweigh the positives of communism. Sometimes people's tastes in clothes and the opposite gender can reflect things they believe.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that. It's never nice to mess words up and maybe with some textual features thrown in it's easier to see the real message.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's complicated. I just say straightforward things and hope the other person can give me a good response.
> 
> Keeping conversations going is just asking the other people about themselves, really. People love talking about themselves. Even me, unless someone wants me to complete a huge long survey to find my Enneagram type. It is nice to have genuine conversations once in a while, but i just kind of give up if someone is pretending to listen. My time has better uses XD
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, i use that word a lot because people my age use it as some sort of slang to say "anger" or "offend". Besides, it's funnier to use "Triggered" in a meme. And what about "trigger" as in "set something off"? Triggering a tirade of complaints, a bomb, etc.


_Yes_, it happened a few times, when it comes to women _younger than me_, usually they are incredibly cute or sexy (cute and sexy are opposite sides of the spectrum), so I am captivated_ by their looks_, we have a date and _either_ they are barely able to hold a conversation or they really cannot maintain one at all and there are instances of those _awkward silences_ where we try to find a subject to talk about.

If the girl is able to_ at least_ struggling maintain a conversation, we usually go deeper, like making out, and then _shortly after_ I lose all interest in them because what attracts me _most _to a woman is intellect, so I drop them like a hot potato before even having sex and they either chase me or it just ends. In the case they cannot hold a conversation at all I just say "goodbye" after the date and forget it.

_Socially speaking_ yes, I am conservative. As far as *economics* go I am almost dead _centre_. Now that is the thing about the_ old-left _and the _new-left_. When you talk about _Marxist-Leninists_, the _old-left_, they were actually in their _vast majority very conservative socially_ and _after_ most *Communist regimes* collapsed, people _abandoned_ the *communist system* and the _new-left_ tries instead to only focus on "*social issues*", in practice, getting all the possible _minority groups against the mainstream culture_ and that is how they achieve power.

The _new-left_ and _old-left_ are in fact _so different_ that I am sure _Che Guevara_ turns on his grave every time a new-leftist wears a shirt with his face on it. I have a certain respect for the _old-left_ although again, I think the negatives outweigh the positives, however, I have _no respect_ whatsoever for the _new-left_.

What I mean by that is that I ask _follow up questions_ about the topic and things to clarify; for example: "when you say X, what do you mean by this?" so I _really _get to understand what they are saying and the conversation goes on. People actually seem to really like it because, just pay attention to regular conversations between other people and often times it is remarkable how people just _pretend to care_ about what they are talking about: one talks about something that happened to him while the other waits, makes perhaps a comment or two, but are really just waiting to then tell their own story too -- really they just want an ear more than anything else.

In my case if the other person is not listening, however, I am in a situation where I _have to or is convenient_ to continue the conversation (like at work) my strategy is to not expect anything from the conversation, just ask follow up questions about whatever they want to talk about. It does not cost nothing but patience from me and they get happy.

The comment about the trigger was a _purposeful exaggeration_ to be funny. There are legitimate uses for the use of the word "trigger" other than the trigger of a gun, however, _modern usage_ has leaned more towards the "I am being triggered!" type.


----------



## LuxInTenebris

Beautiful, sexy and cute are all different things. Interesting falls on another category all together. 
Captivating, educated, intelligent, challenging (sexy and cute are in the eye of the beholder, a highly educated and intelligent guy will be sexy to me, and the way he might handle himself can be "cute").. all things I'm attracted to.

You can be beautiful, and not sexy at all.. you can be cute, and not beautiful. You can be sexy and cute, or sexy and interesting. Hm yes, the list goes on. Looks are the least important factor in this equation (and note I said "least", and not completely "unimportant).

But good looks do not make a person sexy, or cute, nor interesting. Just good looking, and that alone will never be enough, unless you're just looking for a one night stand. Which in my case, would never apply. EVER. I despise promiscuity in all it's forms, bleh, what a massive waste of time.

Why am I even typing?


----------



## Rventurelli

LuxInTenebris said:


> Beautiful, sexy and cute are all different things. Interesting falls on another category all together.
> Captivating, educated, intelligent, challenging (sexy and cute are in the eye of the beholder, a highly educated and intelligent guy will be sexy to me, and the way he might handle himself can be "cute").. all things I'm attracted to.
> 
> You can be beautiful, and not sexy at all.. you can be cute, and not beautiful. You can be sexy and cute, or sexy and interesting. Hm yes, the list goes on. Looks are the least important factor in this equation (and note I said "least", and not completely "unimportant).
> 
> But good looks do not make a person sexy, or cute, nor interesting. Just good looking, and that alone will never be enough, unless you're just looking for a one night stand. Which in my case, would never apply. EVER. I despise promiscuity in all it's forms, bleh, what a massive waste of time.
> 
> Why am I even typing?


Well... _I think_ being sexy and cute are _mutually exclusive_, at least _in women_. The cute one is the one that seems fragile, docile, shy, perhaps a little infantile. The sexy woman looks experienced, knows what she wants, can hold her own, usually has a death glare. It is _impossible_ to be both at the same time, _at least_ in my definition.

Visual examples:

Although the image says "cute", this is sexy in my book:

https://imgur.com/gallery/5LZgpUg

Cute:

https://hdwallsource.com/cute-girl-wallpaper-38134.html

_Both_ are pretty in my opinion, however, for _completely different_ reasons. "Sexy" appeals to my lust, "cute" appeals to my desire to protect. For casual sex, which is something I _do not_ enjoy, "sexy" is the way to go. For a serious relationship "cute" is what seems to get me interested in the looks department. Most women are somewhere in between the two extremes.

_Not sure_ how it works for men. Older women (40+) _sometimes_ say I am handsome; my ex-wife often said I was cute, but not handsome. In my opinion I am neither, just an average looking, slim, somewhat muscular white man 5'9'' tall with dark brown hair that is a little long for a man and curly at the ends.


----------



## LuxInTenebris

Rventurelli said:


> Well... _I think_ being sexy and cute are _mutually exclusive_, at least _in women_. The cute one is the one that seems fragile, docile, shy, perhaps a little infantile. The sexy woman looks experienced, knows what she wants, can hold her own, usually has a death glare. It is _impossible_ to be both at the same time, _at least_ in my definition.
> 
> Visual examples:
> 
> Although the image says "cute", this is sexy in my book:
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/5LZgpUg
> 
> Cute:
> 
> https://hdwallsource.com/cute-girl-wallpaper-38134.html


To me sexy is not visual/physical (that's why I specified earlier that you can be beautiful, but not sexy. The woman in the picture might be beautiful, but what if she opens her mouth as is a total bore, or an imbecile, would she still be sexy to you?), it's an attitude.. it's a glare, a tone of voice, a choice of words, a fire within. And yes, you can be sexy, and cute. You can possess these sexy, strong qualities and suddenly do something cute, like have a moment of shyness and look away with a smile. That's cute, AND sexy.


----------



## Rventurelli

LuxInTenebris said:


> To me sexy is not visual/physical (that's why I specified earlier that you can be beautiful, but not sexy. The woman in the picture might be beautiful, but what if she opens her mouth as is a total bore, or an imbecile, would she still be sexy to you?), it's an attitude.. it's a glare, a tone of voice, a choice of words, a fire within. And yes, you can be sexy, and cute. You can possess these sexy, strong qualities and suddenly do something cute, like have a moment of shyness and look away with a smile. That's cute, AND sexy.


Well, when it comes to women, the _expectations_ that _most men_ have (just being honest, okay?) is that _if_ they are sexy, they are going to be idiotic, selfish and generally not nice people. That is _certainly not_ true of all,_ probably not_ even true of the _majority_ of them, _however_, if they are sexy _our expectations_ are that they are not going to be pleasant people. Now, if they are both sexy and pleasant people, intelligent, sweet, kind... That is the one in a million, that is frankly speaking... _scary_!

It is scary because it is kind of like _perfection_, you keep telling yourself it _cannot possibly be true_ and/or that you do not stand a chance. So long story short: she would _remain_ being sexy because we men tend to expect sexy women to be lacking in all other areas.

Now again, _beauty_ can be sexy or cute. Can it be both _at the same time_? A sexy woman can have moments of cuteness, a cute woman can dress up or act in the bedroom in a way that is sexy. The _essence remains the same_ and you cannot act both ways _at the same time_. My understanding is that it is an _spectrum_: you can be totally sexy and not cute at all, imagine a Bond Girl, a _femme fatale_; you can have a totally cute woman that is not sexy at all, however most will show parts of both, there are shades of gray, there is the mostly cute with a little bit of sexy or mostly sexy with a little bit of cute.

Feel free to tell me any attitude that can be both sexy (sexually arousing) and cute (adorable?) at the same time. I cannot think of any no matter how hard I try. Even the body types of those are completely different in my mind. A "sexy woman" has generous breasts and arse while being slim or has a more athletic body. A "cute" one either has a girl's body, in the sense of being slim, not much or no frontal and reward "qualities", truly looking more childish, or, is a little on the chubby side by being borderline overweight or a little overweight, however having a more childish/shy/nerdy attitude or looks.

_My personal preference_ is for the mostly cute with a little bit of sexy.

I have no equivalent hypothesis for men. Perhaps a scale between beta and alpha or nerd and tough?


----------



## LuxInTenebris

Rventurelli said:


> Well, when it comes to women, the _expectations_ that _most men_ have (just being honest, okay?) is that _if_ they are sexy, they are going to be idiotic, selfish and generally not nice people. That is _certainly not_ true of all,_ probably not_ even true of the _majority_ of them, _however_, if they are sexy _our expectations_ are that they are not going to be pleasant people. Now, if they are both sexy and pleasant people, intelligent, sweet, kind... That is the one in a million, that is frankly speaking... _scary_!
> 
> It is scary because it is kind of like _perfection_, you keep telling yourself it _cannot possibly be true_ and/or that you do not stand a chance. So long story short: she would _remain_ being sexy because we men tend to expect sexy women to be lacking in all other areas.
> 
> Now again, _beauty_ can be sexy or cute. Can it be both _at the same time_? A sexy woman can have moments of cuteness, a cute woman can dress up or act in the bedroom in a way that is sexy. The _essence remains the same_ and you cannot act both ways _at the same time_. My understanding is that it is an _spectrum_: you can be totally sexy and not cute at all, imagine a Bond Girl, a _femme fatale_; you can have a totally cute woman that is not sexy at all, however most will show parts of both, there are shades of gray, there is the mostly cute with a little bit of sexy or mostly sexy with a little bit of cute.
> 
> Feel free to tell me any attitude that can be both sexy (sexually arousing) and cute (adorable?) at the same time. I cannot think of any no matter how hard I try. Even the body types of those are completely different in my mind. A "sexy woman" has generous breasts and arse while being slim or has a more athletic body. A "cute" one either has a girl's body, in the sense of being slim, not much or no frontal and reward "qualities", truly looking more childish, or, is a little on the chubby side by being borderline overweight or a little overweight, however having a more childish/shy/nerdy attitude or looks.
> 
> _My personal preference_ is for the mostly cute with a little bit of sexy.
> 
> I have no equivalent hypothesis for men. Perhaps a scale between beta and alpha or nerd and tough?


I have a lot to add to this. I'm running to work at the moment, but I'll be back tonight with some of my views on the matter. It really is debatable, I don't think there is right or wrong in this topic.. I'm debating for deeper understanding, but mostly for fun.


----------



## Ila

In men I am attracted by height a lot so basically if he's taller tan 6'2 I'd probably be attracted to him.
In women I love long hair and petite figures, so basically Tifa from Final Fantasy VII.


* *


----------



## Rventurelli

LuxInTenebris said:


> I have a lot to add to this. I'm running to work at the moment, but I'll be back tonight with some of my views on the matter. It really is debatable, I don't think there is right or wrong in this topic.. I'm debating for deeper understanding, but mostly for fun.


That is perfectly fine, I _truly enjoy_ those conversations. When you have time you can please elaborate further.


----------



## Rventurelli

Ila said:


> In men I am attracted by height a lot so basically if he's taller tan 6'2 I'd probably be attracted to him.
> In women I love long hair and petite figures, so basically Tifa from Final Fantasy VII.
> 
> 
> * *


_I bet _if the man is carrying a buster sword you like him _even better_


----------



## Ila

Rventurelli said:


> _I bet _if the man is carrying a buster sword you like him _even better_


I have never had a real crush on Cloud to be honest. I loved Squall from FFVIII though.


----------



## Sybow

Somehow pale white skins trigger the 'this looks sexy as fuck' section in my brains.


----------



## LuxInTenebris

Sybow said:


> Somehow pale white skins trigger the 'this looks sexy as fuck' section in my brains.


That is one of the physical attributes I also find sexy. 

Unlike, what others mentioned, I don't find height too appealing. Any guy over 5'9" would be too tall to have an attractive ratio in my mind. I like my eyes to meet my partner's at a similar level.

Another thing I don't understand, why on earth would anyone post a picture of a DRAWING or fictional character to explain physical attributes they are attracted to? can't find them in a real person? are we talking about human beings here or something else? "Petite" figures aren't noodle long and have perky giant breasts.. the proportions in that drawing are completely unrealistic for a human body.. People crushing on anime/game characters. I can only laugh at this.


----------



## Sybow

> Unlike, what others mentioned, I don't find height too appealing. Any guy over 5'9" would be too tall to have an attractive ratio in my mind. I like my eyes to meet my partner's at a similar level.


I'll second you on that one.
Since I'm only 5'6, I kind of do prefer girls of my own height, but as long as I don't have to pick up a ladder to kiss my partner, I'll be fine :tongue:


----------



## LuxInTenebris

Rventurelli said:


> Well, when it comes to women, the _expectations_ that _most men_ have (just being honest, okay?) is that _if_ they are sexy, they are going to be idiotic, selfish and generally not nice people. That is _certainly not_ true of all,_ probably not_ even true of the _majority_ of them, _however_, if they are sexy _our expectations_ are that they are not going to be pleasant people. Now, if they are both sexy and pleasant people, intelligent, sweet, kind... That is the one in a million, that is frankly speaking... _scary_!
> 
> It is scary because it is kind of like _perfection_, you keep telling yourself it _cannot possibly be true_ and/or that you do not stand a chance. So long story short: she would _remain_ being sexy because we men tend to expect sexy women to be lacking in all other areas.
> 
> Now again, _beauty_ can be sexy or cute. Can it be both _at the same time_? A sexy woman can have moments of cuteness, a cute woman can dress up or act in the bedroom in a way that is sexy. The _essence remains the same_ and you cannot act both ways _at the same time_. My understanding is that it is an _spectrum_: you can be totally sexy and not cute at all, imagine a Bond Girl, a _femme fatale_; you can have a totally cute woman that is not sexy at all, however most will show parts of both, there are shades of gray, there is the mostly cute with a little bit of sexy or mostly sexy with a little bit of cute.
> 
> Feel free to tell me any attitude that can be both sexy (sexually arousing) and cute (adorable?) at the same time. I cannot think of any no matter how hard I try. Even the body types of those are completely different in my mind. A "sexy woman" has generous breasts and arse while being slim or has a more athletic body. A "cute" one either has a girl's body, in the sense of being slim, not much or no frontal and reward "qualities", truly looking more childish, or, is a little on the chubby side by being borderline overweight or a little overweight, however having a more childish/shy/nerdy attitude or looks.
> 
> _My personal preference_ is for the mostly cute with a little bit of sexy.
> 
> I have no equivalent hypothesis for men. Perhaps a scale between beta and alpha or nerd and tough?


Let's start with the definition of sexy. You were right to define it, for the sake of clarity, specially if others will be chiming in. Sexually arousing (but also excitingly appealing). To some that's physical, or mental, or a combination of both. To me sexy starts with the mind, everything I "feel", starts and ends with my mind, that's why the physical side of attraction, while important, it's not a priority, but rather another component in the cocktail needed to get me "intoxicated".

Now that that's out of the way, it all comes down to what each person finds sexually arousing.. and that is a pretty broad territory these days. I think we can all agree that "cute", besides adorable, is also an attractive quality that can trigger a sexual desire or impulse. At least in me, it does. But it's not all that simple, attraction is not that simple. It's a combination of triggers, and triggers are ever so personal. 

I disagree that most men expect a physically attractive female to be a bitch or a bimbo. Fortunately, there are plenty of intelligent, or at least decent, men out there.

Some guys might find a girl wearing cat ears cute. Sounds simple enough.
I find a guy who is well traveled, well read, educated and suddenly stops me mid conversation to throw in a random fact, cute. Maybe some call it nerdy? if that's the case, I'm totally into nerds. Intelligence combined with extensive knowledge is a big turn on to me. Complexity poses a challenge, I find that sexy.


"perfection" scares you? now we're going to get into the meaning of perfection.
To me, a state of imperfect bliss, and carefully organized chaos.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

That's cool, i think it's a great idea to see if the other person can hold a conversation with you. Have you found a woman capable of fully engaging your intellectual interests so far?



Rventurelli said:


> _Socially speaking_ yes, I am conservative. As far as *economics* go I am almost dead _centre_. Now that is the thing about the_ old-left _and the _new-left_. When you talk about _Marxist-Leninists_, the _old-left_, they were actually in their _vast majority very conservative socially_ and _after_ most *Communist regimes* collapsed, people _abandoned_ the *communist system* and the _new-left_ tries instead to only focus on "*social issues*", in practice, getting all the possible _minority groups against the mainstream culture_ and that is how they achieve power.


Oh, how i loathe the "new-left", the Liberals, the "we-will-let-in-100000-refugees-just-to-look-good" folk. There are better social issues to focus on and better ways to do it.

It just happened that countries that went to become communist regimes had poor and highly traditional societies, i think. It doesn't appear to me that communist philosophy was all that conservative, more that the people didn't want to give up traditional ways...but before making too many assumptions, what do you mean by socially conservative? Because when people speak of the social scale, it's usually Authoritarian vs Libertarian. Is that what you mean?



> The _new-left_ and _old-left_ are in fact _so different_ that I am sure _Che Guevara_ turns on his grave every time a new-leftist wears a shirt with his face on it.


I pity him. Instead of going down in history as a plainly controversial figure who represented communist revolution like the rest of the controversial figures, people commodify his image and only exaggerate his story instead of trying to find the truth.



> What I mean by that is that I ask _follow up questions_ about the topic and things to clarify; for example: "when you say X, what do you mean by this?" so I _really _get to understand what they are saying and the conversation goes on. People actually seem to really like it because, just pay attention to regular conversations between other people and often times it is remarkable how people just _pretend to care_ about what they are talking about: one talks about something that happened to him while the other waits, makes perhaps a comment or two, but are really just waiting to then tell their own story too -- really they just want an ear more than anything else.


Yeah, that's a good point. I do like it when people confirm what i'm saying, and it does show that they care. Do you think a lot of people you speak to actually care about what you have to say? Have you done that pretend-caring thing to others before, perhaps when you were tired?



> The comment about the trigger was a _purposeful exaggeration_ to be funny. There are legitimate uses for the use of the word "trigger" other than the trigger of a gun, however, _modern usage_ has leaned more towards the "I am being triggered!" type.


Ah, sorry. I always have trouble discerning humour over the internet. I think most extraverts are better with real-life conversation.

Shouldn't we continue this in visitor messages or something? Most of our conversation has veered far from "why the hell does this turn me on", haha.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

lifeisanillusion said:


> There is this creepy loser that lives above us. He is an alcoholic, heavy smoker, and lives on welfare. He has some woman living in the place with him now. Last night I think I heard him having sex with her because I heard her moan loudly a few times. I instantly got hard as I am now while writing this. It sounds like this creepy, out of shape, asshole does a better job pleasing her than I do my wife. My wife doesn't moan that loud when we have sex.


Moaning turns you on? That's a shocker. Was this meant for the confession thread? lol

Now that you mention it, there is something alluring about women who are not only okay with sleeping with a loser but actually enjoy it. I think subconsciously it's my mind is thinking "oh she'd easily cheat on that guy with me if her standards are that low, she needs an upgrade". So it's a bit of an ego trip plus I guess a cheating fantasy? (and moaning doesn't hurt either)


----------



## Rventurelli

Sybow said:


> Somehow pale white skins trigger the 'this looks sexy as fuck' section in my brains.


Reminds me of a _Japanese song _about that. Do not even know the name, just that it was the ending theme song of the season zero of _Yu-Gi-Oh! anime_ (that was before it became about the trading-card game, it was actually a _more interesting horror/mystery story_)


----------



## Rventurelli

LuxInTenebris said:


> Let's start with the definition of sexy. You were right to define it, for the sake of clarity, specially if others will be chiming in. Sexually arousing (but also excitingly appealing). To some that's physical, or mental, or a combination of both. To me sexy starts with the mind, everything I "feel", starts and ends with my mind, that's why the physical side of attraction, while important, it's not a priority, but rather another component in the cocktail needed to get me "intoxicated".
> 
> Now that that's out of the way, it all comes down to what each person finds sexually arousing.. and that is a pretty broad territory these days. I think we can all agree that "cute", besides adorable, is also an attractive quality that can trigger a sexual desire or impulse. At least in me, it does. But it's not all that simple, attraction is not that simple. It's a combination of triggers, and triggers are ever so personal.
> 
> I disagree that most men expect a physically attractive female to be a bitch or a bimbo. Fortunately, there are plenty of intelligent, or at least decent, men out there.
> 
> Some guys might find a girl wearing cat ears cute. Sounds simple enough.
> I find a guy who is well traveled, well read, educated and suddenly stops me mid conversation to throw in a random fact, cute. Maybe some call it nerdy? if that's the case, I'm totally into nerds. Intelligence combined with extensive knowledge is a big turn on to me. Complexity poses a challenge, I find that sexy.
> 
> 
> "perfection" scares you? now we're going to get into the meaning of perfection.
> To me, a state of imperfect bliss, and carefully organized chaos.


_Properly defining or agreeing_ on the _terms used_ decreases confusion while promotes understanding. Nonetheless, I am afraid I will have to be a _little more explicit_. One thing are _feelings_, other is _pure lust_. The _primary_ thing that gets me attracted and to develop feelings for a woman is _intellect_; if the girl is intelligent, kind and sweet, that is 60 percent of what attracts me and 40 percent is physical. So basically speaking, if the female is intelligent, kind and sweet while not being terribly looking, that is already passable to me; if she is gorgeous and an idiot, selfish bitch, I am not attracted and not interested. Now... Going back to _sexy_. The idiot, selfish bitch that is gorgeous, will get me _sexually aroused_, will get me to have a solid snake if you know what I mean, that is an _involuntary reaction_ to "sexy". Will I want a serious relationship? No. Will I make any serious effort in order to have sex with her? No. If she was standing there naked welcoming me with open arms and open legs, would I go for it? Being I single? Sure!

The "_cute_" aspect, is _totally different_. The "cute girl" does not cause this involuntary reaction in men of "oh, my pants feel tight now!"; it is the opposite, it makes us want to protect her, it brings the_ knight and shiny armour_ mentality. It is different kind of sentiment. Going back to body type and also nature, what _men tend to find attractive_, are signs of a _sexually mature_ and _healthy woman_, as _unconsciously_ that signals us that she will bear _healthy children_. That is the "_sexy_" part of it. Skinny models are not "sexy" men prefer a little more "meat", skinny models are basically walking hangers. Now, the "_cute_" one is the opposite, she _looks_ more like a child and, the instinctual reaction is to protect, to care for, perhaps to squeeze the cheek and hug, but it is _not_ a sexual one.

As a somewhat sick example, think of the album cover of _Virgin Killer_ by the _German band Scorpions_. There is a naked 10 year old girl in a sexy pose. _Unless_ you are a pedophile, that is _not_ attractive, it is not sexy. The body type does not allow it to be arousing. Album cover: https://www.discogs.com/release/2222081-Virgin-Killer/images

_It is not_ a matter of not being intelligent or decent. It is just the _cultural expectations_ and it works in both ways:_ often times_ women think that _handsome men_ are _knuckleheads_ too. Read again my comment, I said that is _certainly not_ the case that _all beautiful women_ are bimbos or bitches and that_ probably not even the majority are_. It is just _enough of a number_ to make it stand out, and is also a _logical thing_. If you are not decent looking, but _actually beautiful_, you are _used to_ having men fighting among themselves in order to please you so, the _likelihood_ that you are just going to expect servitude from the opposite sex is enormous. Just think about it: there are more beautiful or once beautiful never married women than there are normal looking or even bad looking women that were never married. _Why?_ Well, if you did not win the _genetic lottery_, you have _more of an incentive_ to make an effort to be nicer, kinder, gentler, more agreeable... You try to compensate for your_ lack _of sexual appeal by bringing _other attractions_ to the table.

When you think about it, those other things you use to try to compensate your lack of sexual appeal, when we are talking about women, usually are "_cute_" things. There again, appearance is a _postcard_, the initial attraction, what might sexually arouse. What makes one stay? Something _deeper_ than just _sex appeal_. What do bad looking men often do to try to compensate that? If they have money they purchase a red Lamborghini, they throw _right at your face_ they have money. If they do not have that option, they try to be funny, loyal, friendly and to get money.

Well, looks like_ I _would be "cute" for you then. The girl with cat ears, _if not_ those stupid picture filters, would look "cute" for me, again, because of the child like action. You say complexity is "_sexy_". Would a _really bad-looking_ complex man get you _sexually aroused_? By which I mean, would you want to_ jump in bed _with him given the opportunity and being single? That is the main thing here for me: _"sexy" women_ get men sexually aroused, makes them want to get in their pants; _"cute" women_ makes we want to protect them, provide, it _is not_ sexual. Imagine a child is being attacked by a bear or a mass shooter, I would step in even if I got killed, does not mean at all that I want or expect anything from it, it is the instinct of the preservation of species and a similar principle of the _different reaction_ that "cute" has over "sexy".

Perfection kind of "scares" me in the sense that it _reminds me_ of my own faults and highlights them. One has to know his own qualities and limitations and respect them. There is a _funny aspect_ of it though -- I dated this "perfect" woman, because I thought it could never work out so just to say I tried I asked her out, and we went out. I noticed that at the range, if I am shooting with someone who is a _much better_ shot than I am, I tend to do a _better job_ than when alone and, if with someone who is _really bad at it_ I tend to _under-perform_ with what my normal is. _Perhaps_ the better one inspires while the worse one looking forward to you as their instructor or inspiration puts a lot of pressure in me and/or makes me want not to show off how much better I am in relation to them?


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns

Dreaming of being Major Anthony Nelson.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Aggressive behaviour.

oh:


----------



## JuneBud

A girl who likes sparring


----------



## The Poet

Rventurelli said:


> I was just being _sarcastic_. _I do not like_ when women expose themselves too much, like very short skirts; those should be left for the privacy of the home in my humble opinion.


 sorry, i have autism. i have trouble detecting sarcasm, especially online.


----------



## The Poet

Rventurelli said:


> I was just being _sarcastic_. _I do not like_ when women expose themselves too much, like very short skirts; those should be left for the privacy of the home in my humble opinion.


 I agree.


----------



## Rventurelli

sinpin said:


> sorry, i have autism. i have trouble detecting sarcasm, especially online.


Do you really? _Many people have trouble understanding sarcasm, even in person._ I have my fun with those gullible people :3


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Maybe this is because I'm type to get really caught up in things, perhaps to the point of what most would call overexaggeration -- but I like when the people I'm with are the opposite and treat sex incredibly objectively, during, as if to say they'd be fine without it even though it feels good.

I'm sure it's because it makes me feel like my presence is replaceable in some way, which ties into my submissive/slightly masochistic fetish.


----------



## Rventurelli

Schuyler said:


> Maybe this is because I'm type to get really caught up in things, perhaps to the point of what most would call overexaggeration -- but I like when the people I'm with are the opposite and treat sex incredibly objectively, during, as if to say they'd be fine without it even though it feels good.
> 
> I'm sure it's because it makes me feel like my presence is replaceable in some way, which ties into my submissive/slightly masochistic fetish.


_You just described my ex-wife_, although I might place her as "masochistic" without the "slightly" part. Never liked it, no wonder it didn't work well.

_I am the total opposite_, I want to feel loved, a deep emotional and intellectual connection: sex to me is like a ritual, it takes a long and strong build up whereby our bodies sleep and our souls connect temporarily as one.

No fun, no sense, no emotion in just getting down to it, no... It is the slow flirting with the eyes, perhaps some music in the background, a few whispered words in the ears, kisses, a bite here and there in the neck, slowly removal of clothes... The entire ordeal ideally takes some two hours or so.

Now her idea was no preparation, just down to it, five minutes and its over. Argh! _Hated that_!


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Rventurelli said:


> _You just described my ex-wife_, although I might place her as "masochistic" without the "slightly" part. Never liked it, no wonder it didn't work well.
> 
> _I am the total opposite_, I want to feel loved, a deep emotional and intellectual connection: sex to me is like a ritual, it takes a long and strong build up whereby our bodies sleep and our souls connect temporarily as one.
> 
> No fun, no sense, no emotion in just getting down to it, no... It is the slow flirting with the eyes, perhaps some music in the background, a few whispered words in the ears, kisses, a bite here and there in the neck, slowly removal of clothes... The entire ordeal ideally takes some two hours or so.
> 
> Now her idea was no preparation, just down to it, five minutes and its over. Argh! _Hated that_!


I've wondered about the true difference there, though I can bet there is one. 

It's not as if I want to be with someone who doesn't actually want to have sex. As I said, I tend to overexaggerate the experience and become completely immersed in it, and I was told before that I make sex out to be a more ethereal experience than it is. So what I meant was I like being with someone who seems to be more in control of the situation/who can look at things from a more logical standpoint, whereas I just like to get completely lost in sensations. Honestly probably very similar to the ENTJ-INFP dynamic in Fifty Shades. 

Idk, it's more of a kink and less about emotional attachment or detachment, I think. Though I'll admit, I am more like your ex-wife in not liking the build-up and just wanting to get to the most intense part. It's like skipping ahead in a book because you wanna get to the most exciting part right away, thus everything else feels like teasing. Again though, I don't know if I'd say that's the same as having less of a connection. If both people involved are into the same thing.


----------



## The Poet

The thought of my 15 year old female Turkish cousin in Turkey who I haven't heard from in a while flirting with a Nurcu (follower of Bediuzzaman Said Nursi) boy and him awkwardly trying to control his sexual desires and say no after years of sexual repression and religious upbringing. Yeah, my cousin was kinda cute. I'd feel sorry for any religious, young, second-world boy who walks her path.


----------



## Rventurelli

Schuyler said:


> I've wondered about the true difference there, though I can bet there is one.
> 
> It's not as if I want to be with someone who doesn't actually want to have sex. As I said, I tend to overexaggerate the experience and become completely immersed in it, and I was told before that I make sex out to be a more ethereal experience than it is. So what I meant was I like being with someone who seems to be more in control of the situation/who can look at things from a more logical standpoint, whereas I just like to get completely lost in sensations. Honestly probably very similar to the ENTJ-INFP dynamic in Fifty Shades.
> 
> Idk, it's more of a kink and less about emotional attachment or detachment, I think. Though I'll admit, I am more like your ex-wife in not liking the build-up and just wanting to get to the most intense part. It's like skipping ahead in a book because you wanna get to the most exciting part right away, thus everything else feels like teasing. Again though, I don't know if I'd say that's the same as having less of a connection. If both people involved are into the same thing.


That comparison with skipping the book to the climax is _exactly _how she was -- on _everything_. She would skip the introduction to songs, sometimes just go straight to the solo (she was into very extreme forms of metal, while I stick to classic or Thrash), go straight to the main dish or even desert and so on and so forth. No surprise it didn't work out as _I am the opposite_... Like my favourite moment is the building up to the thing/preparation and not it itself. Like that moment before I go for the kiss that I am not sure if the girl is going to turn her face away or not.

_The same goes for maintaining things_. For example, I am a gun nut and thoroughly enjoy cleaning and lubricating my firearms after each range section until they are close to spotless; while most people hate that part and neglect to care for them. Everything I care about is well maintained and highly organized. Not sure about you, but with her, she kept all her dirty clothes on the floor before washing and drying them. One time I got them all and put them on a basket so they were not just in the filthy floor of the basement and when she saw that she came up shouting "Why the fuck did you put the clothes on a basket?! I leave them on the ground so I can know where each individual one is! Men love to do things to pretend they are helping, why don't you leave my things the fuck alone?"


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Rventurelli said:


> That comparison with skipping the book to the climax is _exactly _how she was -- on _everything_. She would skip the introduction to songs, sometimes just go straight to the solo (she was into very extreme forms of metal, while I stick to classic or Thrash), go straight to the main dish or even desert and so on and so forth. No surprise it didn't work out as _I am the opposite_... Like my favourite moment is the building up to the thing/preparation and not it itself. Like that moment before I go for the kiss that I am not sure if the girl is going to turn her face away or not.
> 
> _The same goes for maintaining things_. For example, I am a gun nut and thoroughly enjoy cleaning and lubricating my firearms after each range section until they are close to spotless; while most people hate that part and neglect to care for them. Everything I care about is well maintained and highly organized. Not sure about you, but with her, she kept all her dirty clothes on the floor before washing and drying them. One time I got them all and put them on a basket so they were not just in the filthy floor of the basement and when she saw that she came up shouting "Why the fuck did you put the clothes on a basket?! I leave them on the ground so I can know where each individual one is! Men love to do things to pretend they are helping, why don't you leave my things the fuck alone?"


Lmfao I don't know. What type was she, out of curiosity? And what are you? Just asking because I do notice similarities.

The way she was is making me wonder if my decision to live alone makes total sense afterall. XD I think I'd drive anyone crazy with my habits.


----------



## tinyheart

Okay so I learned some things...


* *




-when I get angry or extremely frustrated...um...well...
-the thought of branding my name onto someone's body :mellow:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

My girlfriend pulled up her dress to flash me while she was coming down an escalator in a department store and I was waiting at the bottom. Idk why but this was the hottest damn thing lol


----------



## Rventurelli

Schuyler said:


> Lmfao I don't know. What type was she, out of curiosity? And what are you? Just asking because I do notice similarities.
> 
> The way she was is making me wonder if my decision to live alone makes total sense afterall. XD I think I'd drive anyone crazy with my habits.


So, _when we first met she told to me she was ISFJ-T and she acted more like one_. I noticed the depression on her immediately, but _she was actually maniac-depressive_ usually on the down side, crying and feeling like the worse of the creatures while being generally speaking submissive in bed and focus on pleasing more than wanting to be pleased. Only occasionally she had the outbursts of anger, became reckless, thought she was on top of the world and became very masochistic -- then _she started taking mental drugs and the docile and protective side disappeared almost completely and the maniac/aggressive part took over and she started always scoring ISTP-A in tests_.

Basically speaking, maniac-depressive people are like Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde; before she was 90 percent of the time Jekyll and 10 percent Mr. Hyde -- after starting the medication she became 90 percent Mr. Hyde and 10 percent of the time Dr. Jekyll, _things got absolutely insane_ to the point she would try to murder me at times when she was extra angry. Usually things that "triggered" her were stupid things like her not liking a song I was listening to or me missing an exit while driving.

I am *INTJ-A*.

_Perhaps_ it makes sense for you to live alone; if we had not married or had married but lived apart, those small things that add up to become unbearable would not have taken place and things could have worked better or at least not ended as disastrously as it did. As an alternative, _marry someone closer to you in personality_.

Theoretically *INTJs* and *ISTPs* are actually great pairs, however, she had the worse case of maniac-depression (aka bipolar disorder) that I have ever seen, so she is not a fair way to measure other *ISTPs*.


----------



## Emotionally scary mothers

Swordsman of Mana said:


> the title is self explanatory. GO! =D


Well actually, the title isn't self explanatory. Saying the "why the hell does this turn me on?!" Thread doesn't imply that the point of this thread is to share strange things that turn you on. Realistically, you'd have to specify such things. Nevertheless, I'll share one of my many strange turn ons which is the thought/idea/act of a hot girl farting on my aroused penile tip. It be hot if she accidentally shit a little.


----------



## Emotionally scary mothers

viva said:


> One time my SO was (playfully... not seriously) pretending he was a lion and I was a gazelle and for some reason I found it strangely arousing. :mellow:


Not very strange or surprising. It's the predator/prey dynamic that does it for you. Most (heterosexual) women like to feel a sense of helplessness or of being overpowered in a sexual context. Not sure why, and I'm not sure they do either! Nonetheless, it does seem to be the case that they specifically enjoy such things, to varying degrees of course.


----------



## Emotionally scary mothers

Anyone else here turned on by girl farts/shit?


----------



## tinyheart

Burning. Causing pain.


----------



## AngelWithAShotgun

Ok so I think I have some dominance tendency or something. I like to fancy pinning my bf down, being aggressive with him like biting and ripping his clothes off. Like... never would I want to hurt him but I also secretly want to make him feel some pain. It’s contradictory lol


----------



## jpennell1008

tinyheart said:


> Okay so I learned some things...
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -when I get angry or extremely frustrated...um...well...
> -the thought of branding my name onto someone's body :mellow:


Nice

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DudeGuy

hufflepunk said:


> Was too perfect not to


_good girl_


----------



## Introvertia

hufflepunk said:


> I already know why this turns me on, I just wanted to talk about it. But I swear to god, just being called a "good girl" when I do what I'm told gets me so fucking wet. Especially by someone who doesn't seem to see me as anything more than something that only exists to do whatever they say. They just expect it of me, and my only reward is them telling me how good I'm being, because that's all I should need...such raw, angry chaos. Male dominance drives me fucking insane.
> 
> Getting wet again now just thinking about it.


That's curious. Nothing brings out my aggressive side as much as someone calling me "good" or "girl". Combine the two for death wish.


----------



## The Poet

Seducing or causing _fitan_ (Arabic world word for temptation, trial, sedition, civil strife, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitna_(word) ) 
to Muslim girls, or at least inferring so, and in one discussion being told that just because I may be free from temptation in some circumstances when interacting with Muslim young ladies in certain ways, it doesn't mean they won't (huh, you mean all this time, Muslim women had desire? and it could possibly be directed at me?) ive noticed a few instances where it may have been....but I may just be suffering from an inflated ego.....like one time when a young lady who vehemently decided she wasn't going to talk to boys, after interacting with me when i was helping her, and i chatted to her a little, then asked why she was talking to me, she said we could talk if "i just wanted to chat," ???????? doesn't that defy the purpose? ladies, help me out here. EDIT: I was helping her with physical labor, not words. @Crotch Asphyxiation


----------



## Asity

Industrial/aggrotech music - it's the energy or vibe of it rather than the rhythm. Sometimes it really puts me in the mood for sexing some poor soul up.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Lol honestly, I'm just gonna use this thread to share whatever turns me on in general. It might sometimes be weird, other times not. But sharing it helps me relive and get lost in it.

I was spooning with a FWB last night. At some point during the night when I was awake and he seemed half-asleep, he started gently caressing my leg with one hand, and my stomach with the other (it was over my pajamas, but still.) He was also making these incredibly sexy deep, throaty sleeping sounds all in my ear. I almost *melted*. I'm glad he didn't try to touch me further down because I was in no condition to have sex, but I was most likely wet at that point. I would have killed to let him gently start rubbing my clit after all that amazing build up, while continuing to make those sounds...god. x_x maybe next time.

---------------------------

EDIT, after I saw the post beneath mine: I think people might be taking this 'good girl' thing a little too seriously. It's just a fetish, like any other. It doesn't have to make sense, I posted about it because I personally enjoy it. And if it is obscure, this is the exact place to post about it, so I kind of don't understand people's need to continuously comment on something I said about how they or someone they know wouldn't like that.


----------



## Cherry

Introvertia said:


> That's curious. Nothing brings out my aggressive side as much as someone calling me "good" or "girl". Combine the two for death wish.


Same. The condescension of it would just piss me off.


----------



## Cherry

hufflepunk said:


> EDIT, after I saw the post beneath mine: I think people might be taking this 'good girl' thing a little too seriously. It's just a fetish, like any other. It doesn't have to make sense, I posted about it because I personally enjoy it. And if it is obscure, this is the exact place to post about it, so I kind of don't understand people's need to continuously comment on something I said about how they or someone they know wouldn't like that.


No one disapproved of it or took it seriously. I think we're genuinely trying to understand that feeling, and just not being able to. We're allowed to share and discuss our own tastes and opinions too. No need to take it personally, wasn't mean that way roud:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Candy said:


> No one disapproved of it or took it seriously. I think we're genuinely trying to understand that feeling, and just not being able to. We're allowed to share and discuss our own tastes and opinions too. No need to take it personally, wasn't mean that way roud:


I feel as though the way someone can understand something is to ask questions, which I would not have minded. I don't see it as any kind of attack, rather, I don't think much thought is going into it. 

And yes, people can share their tastes or opinions, but it seems a bit silly for people to be sharing what *doesn't* turn them on, in a thread that exists for people to share what does. Mind you, if I seem like I'm taking it personally, it's only because of the fact that my comment about something I like is the one people are focusing on. If it was just something brought up by someone curious about it in general, it would be a different story. I'm sorry if it seems as though I shouldn't find that at all disrespectful, all things considered, but I think it makes sense.


----------



## Cherry

hufflepunk said:


> I feel as though the way someone can understand something is to ask questions, which I would not have minded. I don't see it as any kind of attack, rather, I don't think much thought is going into it.
> 
> And yes, people can share their tastes or opinions, but it seems a bit silly for people to be sharing what *doesn't* turn them on, in a thread that exists for people to share what does. Mind you, if I seem like I'm taking it personally, it's only because of the fact that my comment about something I like is the one people are focusing on. If it was just something brought up by someone curious about it in general, it would be a different story. I'm sorry if it seems as though I shouldn't find that at all disrespectful, all things considered, but I think it makes sense.


Actually I felt relieved when I saw someone felt the same as me - as I assumed a lot of people actually do like it, so I wanted to let them know I feel the same  It's seriously nothing personal. Sorry if it insulted you.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Candy said:


> Actually I felt relieved when I saw someone felt the same as me - as I assumed a lot of people actually do like it, so I wanted to let them know I feel the same  It's seriously nothing personal. Sorry if it insulted you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Well if it helps even more to know this, you're definitely not the only one who doesn't like it, not even just including anyone in this thread who's said they don't. I've met many who find it patronizing. And honestly, it IS patronizing, but that's a part of the kink (or at least that applies to me.)


----------



## Temizzle

Firelily said:


> i love it when a guy whimpers a little just as he cums :blushed:
> mhmmmmmm


You would have to earn that whimper


----------



## gepoint

One thing and this is weird, is fixing anything mechanical. I mean when I do it. Its really weird. But its definitely a (p)ardon.

And also running naked into the snow. We used to do that with my childhood friends and it rocked. There were luckily a neat bunch of girls who loved that too, so perhaps that was the why there. Older girls, to be more precise. Nicely sparky too. Great general outcome of those parties too. No limits was, indeed, no limits.

The mile high club. I don't really get extras from doing it in a jet. But my my my if you risk getting caught on a commercial airliners seats having a pantiless "lap dance". It can get really exciting when the women around start to move like they'd fancy a .. well at least a bite too. Or they guys hurraying and clapping their hands like little apes there while the pilot coming rudely to interrupt the mission possible part 69.

And one more. Public football matches VIP balcony. Thats the king. Against that window. What a view.

And last yet not least, sacking own wife while she still has her socks on. Preferably socks alone. Its like, after so much time, after 1000s of shags and love making sessions, I still infinitely crave for your passion and yours alone, that we don't fucken care if there are socks or not on, as long as the inner game is rolling as fast as you want. Fast, slow, soft and hard. The socks can be on or off, but if they are on because of insane levels of passion I think the girl was worth the marriage. No. Definitely worth the marriage!


----------



## Firelily

Temizzle said:


> You would have to earn that whimper


That would not be a problem Mr kitty


----------



## The Poet

the thought of making love to my crush in her office.

or just being in my crush's office when she's not there. (well, on the other hand, it also makes me hopelessly sad and lovesick) EDIT: on the other hand, I don't think she works there anymore.  i hope she still does......


----------



## Lady Cypris

Shy and submissive guys.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

DudeGuy said:


> I stopped saying that after a girlfriend said it was something you'd say to a dog.


I figured that was the point. >_>
(I don't like it myself though. Even when I'm in the mood for degradation I'm kinda picky about it =P)


----------



## DudeGuy

Remnants said:


> I figured that was the point. >_>
> (I don't like it myself though. Even when I'm in the mood for degradation I'm kinda picky about it =P)


Being picky about it sort of kills the mood, 'eh?


----------



## d e c a d e n t

DudeGuy said:


> Being picky about it sort of kills the mood, 'eh?


Can't be helped, I got my preferences.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Temizzle said:


> You would have to earn that whimper


We have a player her and he knnow the game 

Have fun with your kitty


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Never say in public i think


----------



## Cherry

* *




&#55358;&#56622;




* *




:rolling:


----------



## Cherry

* *




to be honest, i'm not sure why as a straight girl, it sometimes turns me on to think of another girl trying to 'turn' me. "Why the hell does this turn me on?!"


----------



## Firelily

i will confess but only because no one really knows me, that the thought of hot office sex turns me on. 
on the deck or on the chair, standing, sitting against the wall all of it. 
close the door, turn the key and fuck me any way you like. even just lift the skirt and slip on in :tongue:


----------



## KasKas19

Deep voices drive me nuts.


----------



## Sybow

Just the idea of having sex in nature can get my horny mind wondering already.

I think I'd like it outdoors but not too public.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Ok i say it ber but never again. The thing turn me on the most in a girl is this thing much more than anything drive me in love is 
(First laugh i make him in my ignore list)





Freckles.
I love this more than anything. 
Is like stars on a face x)

Cute sexy , rare, so amazing. 
I love so much that.


----------



## Fischer

Strap-ons specifically the Realdoe.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Random, but..I want a dom, but I'm not positive that I wanna be owned. If there's one thing I've learned about myself over the last couple years, it's that I hate committing/I might be poly. Just because I don't like anything that closes me off from being able to experience different people I meet. And there are times when I know I might meet someone I want to hook up with the night of meeting them, but I wouldn't be able to in that situation because I would have to make sure my dom allows it first.....meh.

I only want their discipline when I'm actually in bed with them. Maybe I can just tell them that word for word.


----------



## Tropes

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Ok i say it ber but never again. The thing turn me on the most in a girl is this thing much more than anything drive me in love is
> (First laugh i make him in my ignore list)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles.
> I love this more than anything.
> Is like stars on a face x)
> 
> Cute sexy , rare, so amazing.
> I love so much that.


No. All the freckled ones are mine. No freckled ones for you.


----------



## Firelily

Tropes said:


> No. All the freckled ones are mine. No freckled ones for you.


troll 

learn to share

:laughing:


----------



## Tropes

Firelily said:


> learn to share
> 
> :laughing:


I'm not into that scene (Anymore).


----------



## Penny

watching this show gets me so wet. i don't know why. it's not _that_ exciting. lol.


----------



## Mone

* *




Hairy belly h:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Should I just like post pictures of all my freckles? 
(Not actually trying to turn anyone on, i just find it funny.) 

In class one day, I felt a pen on my arm and looked down to find my bored roommate trying to play "connect the dots...."


----------



## Tropes

daleks_exterminate said:


> In class one day, I felt a pen on my arm and looked down to find my bored roommate trying to play "connect the dots...."


I've done that. I swear she had capricorn on her elbow, but she wouldn't let me finish it.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

KasKas19 said:


> Deep voices drive me nuts.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

So this thread is funny


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Tropes said:


> No. All the freckled ones are mine. No freckled ones for you.


All of them ? Ok ii see so all big musculat bodybuilding gay men is not a probleme for you ?
I'm sur you gonna have so much pleasure sleeping with in this bbig muscular arms

:,)

I seaks about girls not all people personally


:'D


----------



## Tropes

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> All of them ? Ok ii see so all big musculat bodybuilding gay men is not a probleme for you ?


Nope - not a problem at all :smug:


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Tropes said:


> Nope - not a problem at all :smug:


Ow. Okay. Not my thing/ 

hum.... I prefer woman. 

sorry.


----------



## ThisNameWorks

Rolled up socks. .


----------



## Sybow

Girls who have the same kink as I do..


----------



## Mange

Long dark hair


----------



## d e c a d e n t

^Wow some people have such curious turn-ons.


----------



## ManicPixieIceQueen

Since I saw posts mentioning the idea of outdoor sex, I don't feel so weird anymore for having a lot of my sexual fantasies involve nature somehow. Example:

Being alone somewhere deep in a forest and feeling comfortable enough to pleasure myself with nothing but fresh air caressing me.
- Even better if there's a gentle waterfall nearby...
- Alternatively, instead of a forest I could do it in an isolated/hidden sea cave or small cove.

But here's the "why in the dang hell" part: If I'm feeling horny... sometimes the sound of thunder's a turn-on. 

I'm starting to wonder if it's because I deeply crave privacy... something I often don't get much of living with family right now.


----------



## midnightdance

One time I watched a video of my celebrity crush playing a king. He gets angry at the some guy, and yells at him and suddenly charges forward and attacks him. I found it so hot for some reason. It's very weird for me, because normally I hate aggression and I find it the least sexy thing ever. But I liked this particular scene, and this is the only time I have found this type of thing sexy.

Another thing I like is when men make noises and moan, I feel like this is pretty underrated.
I also like to look at guy's hands. I just find it pleasant to look at. But I also imagine those hands caressing me. 
Some people say that pale skin is "gross" and "pasty", but I don't think this is necessarily true. Of course, if a person _is_ unhealthy, then their skin looks bad. But a healthy person with fair skin can look nice, especially when contrasted with dark hair and light eyes. 
Opps- forgot to say that I like voices and accents, too


----------



## Fru2

Forward facing front teeth? Might be because it's a symptom of sucking the thumb at a young age, aka oral fixation (re; good at giving blowjobs and enjoys it)


----------



## Firelily

being blind folded and ticked with a feather


----------



## temptingthesea

i love it when SO "meows" for me like a kitteh. god such a huge turn on. :blushed:


----------



## Firelily

temptingthesea said:


> i love it when SO "meows" for me like a kitteh. god such a huge turn on. :blushed:


Hell yes! 

The predator growl! Hell it turns me on so badly i want to just rip clothes off both him and me and go Wild.

h: :blushed:


----------



## temptingthesea

Firelily said:


> Hell yes!
> 
> The predator growl! Hell it turns me on so badly i want to just rip clothes off both him and me and go Wild.
> 
> h: :blushed:


oh god yes. and tie him up to the bed, blindfold him, and just tickle him with feather until he begs for me. h::blushed:


----------



## Firelily

temptingthesea said:


> oh god yes. and tie him up to the bed, blindfold him, and just tickle him with feather until he begs for me. h::blushed:


Girl you have the right idea 

:tongue:


----------



## Fischer

He put my gold chain in his mouth and bit it... I didn't know I was into that but I am now.


----------



## temptingthesea

Firelily said:


> Girl you have the right idea
> 
> :tongue:


I've always wanted to do this to my man. :tongue:
(I took this fun online test a while ago, and apparently, I'm a brat/brat tamer. h: )


----------



## knife

temptingthesea said:


> oh god yes. and tie him up to the bed, blindfold him, and just tickle him with feather until he begs for me. h::blushed:


What a coincidence! I wanna do this to my girl too! :tongue:


----------



## Firelily

temptingthesea said:


> I've always wanted to do this to my man. :tongue:
> (I took this fun online test a while ago, and apparently, I'm a brat/brat tamer. h: )


Whats this test you speak of :laughing: 

are you teasing me by not linking it on purpose :tongue:


----------



## temptingthesea

Firelily said:


> Whats this test you speak of :laughing:
> 
> are you teasing me by not linking it on purpose :tongue:


I just found it again xD
https://bdsmtest.org/

Found it on Crow's channel haha.


----------



## temptingthesea

knife said:


> What a coincidence! I wanna do this to my girl too! :tongue:


Oh. Seems like you also got a brat to tame. 
Have fun! h:


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Elsewhere1 said:


> I like pleasure spiked with pain........................


Almost the same here. I like pleasure spiked with pleasure.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

temptingthesea said:


> I just found it again xD
> https://bdsmtest.org/
> 
> Found it on Crow's channel haha.












I don't like anything that has with shame, pain, violence, weird paraphernalia etc. to do. I think I just like not pulling most of the weight, lol. What kind of a 9 does? We probably prefer the other guy to handle most of the initiating, it's such a PITA to hunt. lol. I can handle income/dishes/laundry/cleaning instead :tongue:


----------



## Fohra

Convey said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t cook. I don’t enjoy it. But I find a fit healthy man who can cook pleasing in many different ways. Watching a man use his hands to delicately create something so fine turns my mind towards what else his hands can delicately do!
> 
> 
> 
> I do love a good set of hands. Watching them at work is a +++++
Click to expand...

What kind of work? Tell me :}


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Fohra said:


> What kind of work? Tell me :}


*devilish grin* Working with their tools. Preparing things is a nice one. I remeber recently, getting so turned on by a guy talking and to those not paying attention... working the item in his hand like  IMO It appeared to be his own private joke/taunt/instigation/intention. Alas, I could fill up the page if, I really wanted to. h:


----------



## Fohra

Convey said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of work? Tell me :}
> 
> 
> 
> *devilish grin* Working with their tools. Preparing things is a nice one. I remeber recently, getting so turned on by a guy talking and to those not paying attention... working the item in his hand like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO It appeared to be his own private joke/taunt/instigation/intention. Alas, I could fill up the page if, I really wanted to. <img src="http://www.tennisforum.com/images/smilies/oh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="oh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

I’m imagining~


----------



## APBReloaded

Men cooking turns women on. Got it, I'll remember that!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

APBReloaded said:


> Men cooking turns women on. Got it, I'll remember that!


hehehe It is deeper than that....h: Cooking is great too!


----------



## Firelily

The power of words


----------



## SirCanSir

How about doing something else with those hands? My food specialities variety is limited. 
I'm open to ideas.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

It's weird, but I can't help it. :thinking:


----------



## knife

APBReloaded said:


> Men cooking turns women on. Got it, I'll remember that!


When I work in the kitchen it turns my SO on too :tongue: It makes me want to work in the kitchen even more!


----------



## Tropes

Convey said:


> hehehe It is deeper than that....


..And weirder than that, isn't it? It isn't just the hands, I've known women to get turned on by guy shop talk, even when they themselves don't know enough about the field to know the details of what's being discussed. They get the same look on their face as a guy phasing out a conversation because he's staring at cleavage.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Tropes said:


> ..And weirder than that, isn't it? It isn't just the hands, I've known women to get turned on by guy shop talk, even when they themselves don't know enough about the field to know the details of what's being discussed. They get the same look on their face as a guy phasing out a conversation because he's staring at cleavage.


Weirder? I like a lot of mental stimulation talk. That can be hit or miss. I prefer to learn so ~ I do not have to ask later, I will ask questions in order to learn something. 

So, to some that may be "guy shop talk" *shrugs* Staring at cleavage lmao... IMO that is more like ok dude, take out your phone and take a picture.  Just give me the answer!


----------



## Tropes

Convey said:


> Weirder? I like a lot of mental stimulation talk. That can be hit or miss. I prefer to learn so ~ I do not have to ask later, I will ask questions in order to learn something.


What I'm talking about is more like "conversation watching" - a woman who'll get turned on by watching her guy talk to his friend or co worker about something in his field, even if she herself does not know the jargon or the details of what they are talking about or has any interest in the specific field. I.E. a woman who isn't herself interested in car mechanics getting off from watching a conversation between her man and a co worker who are. 

That's not quite the same as a mentally stimulating conversation, which is usually something you engage in, or at least something you have enough of an interest in that you could engage in.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Tropes said:


> What I'm talking about is more like "conversation watching" - a woman who'll get turned on by watching her guy talk to his friend or co worker about something in his field, even if she herself does not know the jargon or the details of what they are talking about or has any interest in the specific field. I.E. a woman who isn't herself interested in car mechanics getting off from watching a conversation between her man and a co worker who are.
> 
> That's not quite the same as a mentally stimulating conversation, which is usually something you engage in, or at least something you have enough of an interest in that you could engage in.


Depends is my point. There are those chics. I personally find ~I learn more from the inquisitive aspect /perspective and find it hot verses just find it hot and learn nothing. I want to KNOW what they are talking about and the jargon associated with it. I do not have to wonder or ask the next time. I know then and they can assume and stare at my chest (guys just do that) *shrugs* that I am unknowledgeable. I still find it hot if~ it is not to the condescending point. Then, I may boggle their mind with a response to put them in their place or dismiss it and let them assume. I tend to dismiss. No need to challenge unless, it is consistent disrespect.


----------



## eriroll

Fucking arm veins oh lord


----------



## temptingthesea

Yeah. 
When SO works in the kitchen or works on his new writing project...
or any other work he does with those talented fingers...


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Eyes.... I had one mindset on certain colors but, I was proved wrong apparently.


----------



## Firelily

hearing, "i want to taste you" breathed down the phone


----------



## WhoPutsTheirFaceOnABus

Just a guy's opinion here... now, don't get me wrong, black yoga pants are sexy as heck... I just wish white was popular. 

I'd like to reeally show my ass off.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Heh. I want to post here so often but restrain myself because what turns me on is kind of... not appropriate for mixed company.

So I'll just say, certain things that my wife fulfills pretty much better than any other woman.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Tropes said:


> I've done that. I swear she had capricorn on her elbow, but she wouldn't let me finish it.


lol I am capricorn. Some people just do not like ink on them h:


----------



## ThisNameWorks

ENIGMA2019 said:


> lol Good point! Also, my hair may be dried in the process and all will be for naught. *smirks*


Ah yes, that. . That’s why.


----------



## ThisNameWorks

Asity said:


> Guys on/with skateboards..
> 
> Okay, maybe it's more of an attraction quirk than a sexual turn on, but still.


Just out of curiosity, is it that you find it bizarrely arousing to observe them skating? Or possibly when they do the more extreme things?


----------



## Asity

YearseRayneDon said:


> Just out of curiosity, is it that you find it bizarrely arousing to observe them skating? Or possibly when they do the more extreme things?


Well, as I said it isn't arousing per se, but I do find it attractive and will take an extra look. Even just with a board in their hand, or skating casually along the street.


----------



## Highway Nights

Accents, languages, cultures, especially when you've got some sort of bridge exists like a shared interest. Think I've got some xenophilia. 

Women who play sports (especially Soccer as I think I've already established here), serve or have served in the military, could take me on in a straight fight, and can do as many pushups as me or more.


----------



## Purrfessor

Myself!


----------



## ThisNameWorks

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Accents, languages, cultures, especially when you've got some sort of bridge exists like a shared interest. Think I've got some xenophilia.
> 
> Women who play sports (especially Soccer as I think I've already established here), serve or have served in the military, could take me on in a straight fight, and can do as many pushups as me or more.


The thought of getting physical with women seems to be a common thing. I loved wrestling with my ex, even though it never lead to sex. I certainly wished it did though. We were young, and she chose to be a good girl.

I see a lot of women with great legs that played sports back in the day. Women that dance, soccer, or skate usually have great legs.

I like accents that differ from my own, but I wouldn’t call it a turn on. Just interesting.


----------



## Penny

WritingLove said:


> Myself!






lol


----------



## Purrfessor

Penny said:


> lol


Lol I kind of do. But that's not to say someone else can't/ doesn't.


----------



## Aletheia

The 21 yr old Se-dom who works at the gym I go to saying, "You're _very_ welcome."


----------



## napkineater

The idea of Adele feeding me cream buns 

sO HOT


----------



## Highway Nights

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Whenever i'm into someone, it always turns out that they play, or have played soccer.
> 
> Okay, so it's not _weird_, but I want to know why it always ends up being soccer, and not literally any other sport. There are women out there who play basketball. Some golfers. Watched women's rugby one time. But nah, it's always the soccer players.
> 
> Also, anyone named Katie
> 
> Edit: Met someone in the Rockies one time (other-side of the country), and found out that she had a friend in my area named Katie who played soccer, and and immediately I'm like "Please tell me more"
> 
> Edit Edit: Never followed up, but did run into what I'm like 90% sure was her about a year later under really average and boring circumstances


So how about that World Cup


----------



## Morpheus83

If 'sapiosexuality' is a thing, then I vote for 'pecusexuality' to be a thing too ('pecunia'--money in Latin)  Isn't it more common nowadays for the size of someone's wallet or bank account to determine the level of a prospective suitor's sexual arousal?


----------



## Purrfessor

Morpheus83 said:


> If 'sapiosexuality' is a thing, then I vote for 'pecusexuality' to be a thing too ('pecunia'--money in Latin)  Isn't it more common nowadays for the size of someone's wallet or bank account to determine the level of a prospective suitor's sexual arousal?


Yeah that's why I'm highly unattractive

It's a pretty good thing


----------



## ninjahitsawall

napkineater said:


> The idea of Adele feeding me cream buns
> 
> sO HOT


lol I've always had a thing for attractive girls with large appetites, mainly if they are meat eaters. People seem to want to eroticize vegetarianism more these days... I'm not buying it.

I was listening to a podcast once (Joe Rogan) with Danica Patrick. She was saying something to the effect of men seem to be into women that like manly stuff (e.g. racecars). That is definitely true for me. Women that are into stereotypically masculine things but are physically still on the feminine side are the hottest haha.

Anyway... the mention of food made me think of all that. :laughing:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

For some reason, a girl calling me stud really turns me on. Always had, since the first time a girl called me that.

I also find it so incredibly arousing when a girl acts like my dick/semen is the most important thing in her world, at least for a small period. I guess I like body worship a bit...? Might have something to do with me liking the idea of breeding too.


----------



## Hypaspist

Voice. Not just tone, but pronunciation and accent as well. There's a specific voice, that if I hear it, fugghedaboutit. Fuckin' butter.


----------



## School

Nice male thighs.... they make me both hungry and horny. Slightly confusing feeling. Usually it just makes me crave having my mouth filled with their cum. Other times it makes me want to cut into their thighs and eat them raw.


----------



## Firelily

the thought of masturbating and my bf secretly watching


----------



## bucolic

Submitting to a woman just gives me all these great fuzzy feelings. And yet, I'm still confused as to which role I prefer more.


----------



## Morpheus83

One of my favourite gay porn scenarios: A burglar gets far more than he bargains for when he breaks into the home of a sexually frustrated satyromaniac


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Firelily said:


> the thought of doing a striptease for my SO
> 
> NO TOUCHING ALLOWED


Then he'll do one for you after right?


----------



## WarmMachines

In case you haven't guessed, it's not piano or bow ties. It's hands. Strong, long-fingered, dextrous hands.

Good lord, why oh why. :05.18-flustered:


----------



## Queen of Cups

WarmMachines said:


> View attachment 834541
> 
> 
> View attachment 834543
> 
> 
> In case you haven't guessed, it's not piano or bow ties. It's hands. Strong, long-fingered, dextrous hands.
> 
> Good lord, why oh why. :05.18-flustered:


Same.

Especially watching him work with them.

Also, a dude who is not afraid to get a bit of dirt under his nails.

Me watching my husband build a bookshelf or work in the yard:


----------



## WarmMachines

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Same.
> 
> Especially watching him work with them.
> 
> Also, a dude who is not afraid to get a bit of dirt under his nails.
> 
> Me watching my husband build a bookshelf or work in the yard:


Exactly! Thank God I'm not alone in this :smilewoot:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Have I said clavicles yet? Bc if not, clavicles are sexy.
Well not on their own, but attached to a person I'm into then yes. @Pifanjr has a sexy clavicle.


----------



## Squirt

A lot of these aren't that surprising or odd...

You know what is? Michael Emerson's voice. And Michael Emerson in general. 


* *












The guy somehow bagged Carrie Preston, so that makes me feel a little better. :laughing:


----------



## bucolic

When women get turned on. Love it.


----------



## WickerDeer

Erotic dream version

I had a weird dream last night that a random guy started to stimulate my foot with his tongue and mouth and it felt really good. 

It's weird because I don't have a foot fetish and I haven't ever had a foot massage. I have no idea what it feels like or if it'd feel like it did in the dream.

I remember once when I was a teen I stuck my crush's big toe in my mouth (which he was like ew why are you doing that), which is the only thing I can think of. We didn't have sex, it was just we were laying in bed and cuddling and it just seemed like a good fit so I did it--I mean it is just a big toe.

Anyway, I have no idea what it feels like to have someone licking my foot but it felt good in the dream and at first I was like 'wtf where did that guy come from? But then I was like oh well, I'll just stick my foot in his mouth' and he was really into it.

I read some articles on how there are points in the feet that my cause uterine contractions in women, so maybe that is what this is about--science and the amount of nerves in feet and mouth. 

But was a random dream. I wonder if it has anything to do with animus or if it is just a random erotic dream (I don't have erotic dreams almost ever).

The rest of the dream was about an artist who lived somewhere art was illegal--it was illegal to paint people's faces and they were especially offended he painted a woman in a river (though it was fairly abstract).


----------



## Convex

Squirt said:


> A lot of these aren't that surprising or odd...


That's what I said to someone and they got offended, just banter maaan


----------



## Squirt

Convex said:


> That's what I said to someone and they got offended, just banter maaan


But... being offensive turns me on. 



:smug:


----------



## knife

daleks_exterminate said:


> Have I said clavicles yet? Bc if not, clavicles are sexy.
> Well not on their own, but attached to a person I'm into then yes. @Pifanjr has a sexy clavicle.


Ohohoho I know somebody else who likes clavicles, and who also has sexy clavicles.


----------



## smallhead

Wine and curry.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Franz kline, Turnin 

Someone, please steal this for me.


----------



## 7rr7s

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 835981
> 
> Franz kline, Turnin
> 
> Someone, please steal this for me.


I remember this from when we first started talking. Amazing. I'm more a fan of Pollock though.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Blue Christmas said:


> I remember this from when we first started talking. Amazing. I'm more a fan of Pollock though.


It's pretty amusing. Like "hey dna that's a painting and not a person...wtf?" At least I don't have this reaction with the majority of pieces. Otherwise I'd be the person blushing through any art exhibits and galaries trying to act normal but being super weird. Haha then again, that makes for a much funnier scenario so idk if it's a win or a lose.

On pollock, it's okay to have an opinion, wrong though it may be.


----------



## 7rr7s

daleks_exterminate said:


> It's pretty amusing. Like "hey dna that's a painting and not a person...wtf?" At least I don't have this reaction with the majority of pieces. Otherwise I'd be the person blushing through any art exhibits and galaries trying to act normal but being super weird. Haha then again, that makes for a much funnier scenario so idk if it's a win or a lose.
> 
> On pollock, it's okay to have an opinion, wrong though it may be.


His earlier stuff is more like a crazier grittier version of Picasso. You might like it. Check out The Moon Woman and The Moon Woman Cuts the Circle. 

Also, you need a sex toy shaped like that.


----------



## Gimontisfish

Blue Christmas said:


> His earlier stuff is more like a crazier grittier version of Picasso. You might like it. Check out The Moon Woman and The Moon Woman Cuts the Circle.
> 
> Also, you need a sex toy shaped like that.


You have a vivid imagination.


----------



## Introvertia

nvm


----------



## Sybow

Fierce and dominating eyes..


----------



## Phil

Girls in winter coats. I already wanna hug'em all but winter coats just add unbearable amounts of snugs.


----------



## Phil

Controlling men :hearteyes: :hearteyes: :hearteyes: Definitely a very very masculine thing and not a major red flag for insecurity issues at aaaaaaall.


----------



## Cherry

Phil said:


> Controlling men :hearteyes: :hearteyes: :hearteyes: Definitely a very very masculine thing and not a major red flag for insecurity issues at aaaaaaall.


Reported. I'm in this picture and I don't like it.

(It's a meme joke).


----------



## Phil

Frankly My Dear said:


> Reported. I'm in this picture and I don't like it.
> 
> (It's a meme joke).


Better to be in that picture as opposed to mine :tongue:


----------



## Cherry

Phil said:


> Better to be in that picture as opposed to mine :tongue:


tmi phil

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dohmenick

the long fingers, same here, so many things to do with fingers (no, not all sex) lol. but if they were playing a piano at the same time, bonus


----------



## dohmenick

for the small of the back, I feel this is what she meant.

i am trying to add a picture, argh, was cool also.

look at a spine picture, look where L3 ish area


----------



## dohmenick

watching a video of a woman inserting her little finger in the cock eye, then in, then out..


----------



## daleks_exterminate

@Pifanjrs clavicle. He's distracted me from board games that I'm better in with this method. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Those manly slender hands/fingers.

Better than stubby fingers.


And and...


Slappin' yo ass.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

40 something y/o whatever-my-type-is men. 

And hot anime dudes. Such as... Kakashi Hatake, Daigo Nishijima, Gaara.


Also, I still find Jason Griffith's voice attractive after all these years.


Send help.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

19 y/o TK. When did he become hot, let alone, legal.

View attachment 838563


----------



## dohmenick

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> 40 something y/o whatever-my-type-is men.
> 
> And hot anime dudes. Such as... Kakashi Hatake, Daigo Nishijima, Gaara.
> 
> 
> Also, I still find Jason Griffith's voice attractive after all these years.
> 
> 
> Send help.


If only one would have the luck of being 40's ish, dress up as your fav anime character and voice over an orgasm with jason's voice


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

dohmenick said:


> If only one would have the luck of being 40's ish, dress up as your fav anime character and voice over an orgasm with jason's voice


LOL I'm not that specific. I'm just saying his voice is one of many voices I like xD And I like guys my age too, but there's some fine looking seasoned men out there xD

Haha I meant send help as in, I think I might need mental help xD


----------



## Phil

[sarcasm]

Genitals, am I right guys? 

When girl have a boob and a butt, I go crazy! :blushed:

[/sarcasm]


----------



## dohmenick

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> LOL I'm not that specific. I'm just saying his voice is one of many voices I like xD And I like guys my age too, but there's some fine looking seasoned men out there xD
> 
> Haha I meant send help as in, I think I might need mental help xD


oh, sorry, i am still working on my permanent barry white voice.

mental help or your desires fulfilled the way YOU want them lol, in my head, line is thin sometimes


----------



## dohmenick

Phil said:


> [sarcasm]
> 
> Genitals, am I right guys?
> 
> When girl have a boob and a butt, I go crazy! :blushed:
> 
> [/sarcasm]


hold up 1 second, 1 boob?


----------



## Phil

dohmenick said:


> hold up 1 second, 1 boob?


Body acceptance is a huge turn on bro


----------



## dohmenick

Phil said:


> Body acceptance is a huge turn on bro


yes, the woman from terminator had 3, i still liked em. 

all joking aside, even if a partner had breast cancer and lost them both, i'd still love the shit out of her.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

dohmenick said:


> yes, the woman from terminator had 3, i still liked em.
> 
> all joking aside, even if a partner had breast cancer and lost them both, i'd still love the shit out of her.


So many people have died from breast cancer.  Must be horrible.
Men can get breast cancer too. It's the chest area, you don't have to have breasts to get it...


----------



## Phil

Girls in hoodies are so damn huggable.


----------



## Phil

Phil said:


> Girls in hoodies are so damn huggable.


And winter coats too!

I definitely did not quote myself to put myself at the top of the page.


----------



## Cherry

Phil said:


> And winter coats too!
> 
> I definitely did not quote myself to put myself at the top of the page.


Why do you like being at the top of the page?


----------



## Purrfessor

Frankly My Dear said:


> Why do you like being at the top of the page?


Cuz he's a MAN dear!


----------



## Cherry

Purrfessor said:


> Cuz he's a MAN dear!


Then maybe let him answer for himself


----------



## Queen of Cups

Frankly My Dear said:


> Why do you like being at the top of the page?


Because being on top is fun.

:smug:


----------



## Purrfessor

Frankly My Dear said:


> Then maybe let him answer for himself


Im just responding to move the page toward the next page so he can answer for himself on top


----------



## Phil

Frankly My Dear said:


> Why do you like being at the top of the page?


To assert my dominance. Or something else insecure sounding. But really I just wanted everyone to see how much I love Winter coats and hoodies roud:


----------



## Phil

Purrfessor said:


> Cuz he's a MAN dear!


Am not! Take it back! >:/


----------



## Purrfessor

Phil said:


> Am not! Take it back! >:/


o.oh sorry i assumed...


----------



## Phil

Purrfessor said:


> o.oh sorry i assumed...


No I'm a 105 lb boy with a full head of hair and a smile full of dimples roud:


----------



## Purrfessor

Phil said:


> No I'm a 105 lb boy with a full head of hair and a smile full of dimples roud:


haha im at the top this time Phil 

Do you have a beard or is that FAKE!!


----------



## Phil

Purrfessor said:


> haha im at the top this time Phil
> 
> Do you have a beard or is that FAKE!!


That's okay I'll be a power bottom roud:

It's as real as my love for winter coat wearing girls


----------



## NT the DC




----------



## Super Luigi

Why do boobs like nice to me? but only sometimes :thinking:


----------



## Phil

A girl wearing my 3XL Totoro hoodie.


----------



## bucolic

Context is so important. I don't mind the dominant position, for the typical reasons but also as an opportunity to make it about the woman's pleasure. Like, she's writhing and telling me to fuck her harder, or softer, whatever feels best in the moment for her. In the moment, she doesn't care if I finish at all.


----------



## VeniceBitch

Melanie Martinez. God help me. She's a soft butch/lipstick who reportedly date-rapes her straight female friends and makes videos starring herself dressed like a two year old. SOMEONE HELP ME.


----------



## elevatorman

If she's just been swimming and I get to warm her up


----------



## daleks_exterminate




----------



## Merov

When they put the lotion on their skin.


----------



## TGW

Olivia Moore from I-Zombie. Especially in the first episode. Her original post-zombie personality. Something about the pale skin, dark eyes, and blond hair is very attractive to me for whatever reason. It's like barely goth. It has the spirit of goth without being as try-hardy.


----------



## Conspiracy

When men are reversing a car, look behind them and put the other arm over the back of the passenger seat with me sitting there.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

When guys smile and look at you, knowing you are bashful and shy. They just keep there eyes on you, looking straight into your soul and knows exactly who you are as a person. There arms brushes against yours and they teasing apologize... lol when they know you liked it.


----------



## Skimt

Leather jacket.


----------



## NeonMidget

I know of someone with a slight ear fetish, made them come so hard when there was tongue in their ear .....


----------



## Aarya

Kissing a guy with a masquerade-type mask and fancy suit after a dance at this style of a ball o.o


----------



## daleks_exterminate

When he leans over and asks, _"have you ever heard of the tradgedy of Darth plagius the wise?"_


----------



## Skimt

When I'm mid-sentence and she pierces through like a rapier to correct me, and I look at her looking at me, and we both know that I know that she knows that I know that I'm not getting laid if I let another dumb word come out of my mouth.


----------



## Skimt

When right as we're about to leave she grabs my arm, stops to analyze me from head to toe, and says "You shouldn't wear that." She gets, what appears to me, a random shirt, and says "Wear this." After I've put the shirt on, I swing my hips and say "So, am I sexy now?" She ignores me, and says "Let's go."


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Him telling me how he'd talk dirty to me if I ever had a dick.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

It's long, skinny and has the letters

P,e,n,i,s.

A spine, obviously. They look so nice. A defined spine and collar bones are still like the sexiest part of my husband. What if he gets fat one day? I'd be so sad. He probably won't ever, because he's skinny muscular, which is also hot.


I don't get the dad bod thing. I'm into lanky, skinny athletic collar bone spined people apparently.

No offense if you don't fit this. It's just my thing.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

When a woman is as intelligent as me, but more intelligent than me is even better. What's this bs that guys supposedly want women to be dumb so they feel more in control and manly or whatever? Bullshit...…....at least for me it is.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Also, empathy is a big turn on.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Ock said:


> When a woman is as intelligent as me, but more intelligent than me is even better. What's this bs that guys supposedly want women to be dumb so they feel more in control and manly or whatever? Bullshit...…....at least for me it is.


I really think people are just more nuanced than most advice caters to. 

For instance: redpill thread about flirting:" Men want to be flattered, respected and treated like you think they're gods. Women want to be loved and treated like they're cute." 

Me flirting: "you have a pretty water fat face, off worlder!"
"what's it like to not be able to figure out how to win ticket to ride? I wouldn't know..."

And yet that works for me. Granted if someone actually took that personally I'd be a horrible fit for them anyway. 

I prefer being with someone who can dish it back just as well, but apparently I'm supposed to like "your dress is pretty."


----------



## Pifanjr

daleks_exterminate said:


> It's long, skinny and has the letters P,e,n,i,s. A spine, obviously. They look so nice. A defined spine and collar bones are still like the sexiest part of my husband. What if he gets fat one day? I'd be so sad. He probably won't ever, because he's skinny muscular, which is also hot. I don't get the dad bod thing. I'm into lanky, skinny athletic collar bone spined people apparently. No offense if you don't fit this. It's just my thing.


Them bones might look nice, but they don't make for great cuddling material.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

If I knew how I'd post the song Them Bones by Alice In Chains right now.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Pifanjr said:


> Them bones might look nice, but they don't make for great cuddling material.



Hmm you may have a point there. You do hurt to cuddle. Haha


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Foreign sweet-nothings, whispered. Hot.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> Foreign sweet-nothings, whispered. Hot.


In the click language spoken by those people in southern Africa! teehee


----------



## Bellerixx

.


----------

